# 42.3 and trying for #4



## fandabby

Morning ladies

We have three gorgeous children and 1 recent angel and here we are again trying to be hopeful.

We haven't waited for AF... My bleeding stopped 21st November and then brown spotting for 2 days then nothing.

I have been using my persona monitor and we got our O to indicate impending ovulation, this appeared yesterday and again today. I have also been peeing on ovulation sticks and it's been building up last few days and then bang earlier today had my positive so am hopeful I will ovulate by tomorrow. When you get your first O on persona, I think you are supposed to ovulate within 48 hours so it kind of makes sense that tomorrow could be our day. 

We have been DTD since Saturday last week, every other day, well tried to but kids put a dampner on that Wed night so we did a quicky before school run Thurs morning and again that night and last night. We will hold off now and just wait and see. So lots of spermies hopefully swimming in the right direction from Bdg Sat PM, Mon PM, Thurs AM and PM and Fri PM. OH has enjoyed himself bless him, well I hope he has although I think he felt the pressure last night.

Each of our pregnancies have been different - 1st DTD once on a date a psychic told me to do it on - BOY, 2nd DTD once when got first O on persona - BOY, 3rd DTD a week leading up to ovulation every other night and again on first O on persona then held off - GIRL, 4th DTD again every other night and again on first O on persona then held off - ANGEL.

Watch this space.

Taking lots of supplements too so fingers crossed we will get our BFP and this little one will be here to stay.

Thanks for reading and sorry for rambling. :dohh:

Baby dust to you all.


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Welcome! Nice to meet you, and good luck. So sorry about your loss. I am also trying for #4, although my youngest is about the age of your oldest. It's been quite a while since I have been pg! My kids are all about 2.5 years apart. Now we're looking at at least a 7 year gap. :wacko: I'm hoping to have a #5 about 18 months-2 years after we get our #4. I don't want #4 to be without a sibling close in age like the others.


----------



## oldermom1975

Welcome, fandabby! May your stay here be short and sweet! :flower:


----------



## fandabby

MomOf3Girls said:


> Welcome! Nice to meet you, and good luck. So sorry about your loss. I am also trying for #4, although my youngest is about the age of your oldest. It's been quite a while since I have been pg! My kids are all about 2.5 years apart. Now we're looking at at least a 7 year gap. :wacko: I'm hoping to have a #5 about 18 months-2 years after we get our #4. I don't want #4 to be without a sibling close in age like the others.

Thanks for welcome. I probably would do same and have another but my age has got me. I met my husband at 35 so baby making was later in life.

My friend has a 7 yr gap between no 2 and 3 and she had another so no 4 and that gap is about 2 yrs...

Good luck with your plans. :dust:


----------



## fandabby

oldermom1975 said:


> Welcome, fandabby! May your stay here be short and sweet! :flower:

Thank you oldermom, let's hope our dreams come true sooner than later ...:thumbup:


----------



## ClaireCath

fandabby said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> We have three gorgeous children and 1 recent angel and here we are again trying to be hopeful.
> 
> We haven't waited for AF... My bleeding stopped 21st November and then brown spotting for 2 days then nothing.
> 
> I have been using my persona monitor and we got our O to indicate impending ovulation, this appeared yesterday and again today. I have also been peeing on ovulation sticks and it's been building up last few days and then bang earlier today had my positive so am hopeful I will ovulate by tomorrow. When you get your first O on persona, I think you are supposed to ovulate within 48 hours so it kind of makes sense that tomorrow could be our day.
> 
> We have been DTD since Saturday last week, every other day, well tried to but kids put a dampner on that Wed night so we did a quicky before school run Thurs morning and again that night and last night. We will hold off now and just wait and see. So lots of spermies hopefully swimming in the right direction from Bdg Sat PM, Mon PM, Thurs AM and PM and Fri PM. OH has enjoyed himself bless him, well I hope he has although I think he felt the pressure last night.
> 
> Each of our pregnancies have been different - 1st DTD once on a date a psychic told me to do it on - BOY, 2nd DTD once when got first O on persona - BOY, 3rd DTD a week leading up to ovulation every other night and again on first O on persona then held off - GIRL, 4th DTD again every other night and again on first O on persona then held off - ANGEL.
> 
> Watch this space.
> 
> Taking lots of supplements too so fingers crossed we will get our BFP and this little one will be here to stay.
> 
> Thanks for reading and sorry for rambling. :dohh:
> 
> Baby dust to you all.

Hi Fandaby...good luck on your quest for #4! Sounds like you have all your bases covered. Also sorry to hear of your angel. I am 43, soon to be 44 and trying for #1. Late to the game, yes I know but was not with the right man up until now to have a kiddie. I'll be following up with you for some inspiration and :bfp:s for us both! Hopefully a few more "mature" Moms will crop up for us to bond with. lol the only problem is I FEEL like I am 30!! (not a problem really i guess) Take care!


----------



## fandabby

ClaireCath said:


> Hi Fandaby...good luck on your quest for #4! Sounds like you have all your bases covered. Also sorry to hear of your angel. I am 43, soon to be 44 and trying for #1. Late to the game, yes I know but was not with the right man up until now to have a kiddie. I'll be following up with you for some inspiration and :bfp:s for us both! Hopefully a few more "mature" Moms will crop up for us to bond with. lol the only problem is I FEEL like I am 30!! (not a problem really i guess) Take care!

Hi, thanks I guess I'm in the 2WW now...

I know what you mean I certainly dont feel going on 43, my heart and mind is very much young but cant say so much for my energy, some days feel quite ragged :haha:

How long have you been trying? Are you supplementing at all?

It helps to know your body esp when you ovulate to get the timing right. 

I'm still feeling bit crampy and boobs at sides little odd and have gone really bloated yesterday and today. Hoping that's all good signs.

You'll have to let me know how your ttc journey is going.

:dust:

Baby dust all round..


----------



## ClaireCath

fandabby said:


> ClaireCath said:
> 
> 
> Hi Fandaby...good luck on your quest for #4! Sounds like you have all your bases covered. Also sorry to hear of your angel. I am 43, soon to be 44 and trying for #1. Late to the game, yes I know but was not with the right man up until now to have a kiddie. I'll be following up with you for some inspiration and :bfp:s for us both! Hopefully a few more "mature" Moms will crop up for us to bond with. lol the only problem is I FEEL like I am 30!! (not a problem really i guess) Take care!
> 
> Hi, thanks I guess I'm in the 2WW now...
> 
> I know what you mean I certainly dont feel going on 43, my heart and mind is very much young but cant say so much for my energy, some days feel quite ragged :haha:
> 
> How long have you been trying? Are you supplementing at all?
> 
> It helps to know your body esp when you ovulate to get the timing right.
> 
> I'm still feeling bit crampy and boobs at sides little odd and have gone really bloated yesterday and today. Hoping that's all good signs.
> 
> You'll have to let me know how your ttc journey is going.
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Baby dust all round..Click to expand...

Hey there. We've been trying since April. Have been tracking OV with digital OPK's and my body is geting the lh surge around day 11 but we haven't had any luck yet. So, we have started the process with a great RE. DH had his :spermy: :spermy: tested last week and today I go for my SIS, scan which will show what's happening with me as far as any blockages, fibroids God knows what else!! LOL My eggs may be in wheelchairs for all I Know! I have started serophene(clomid) first round this month. And yep I know what you mean about the old body somedays not feeling like 25. LOL And with your bunch it must be a killer some days! All I know is that if it happens here....the rewards will outweigh the troubles. Let's keep in touch! Good luck on your tww, i should be a bit behind you, as I am on day 9 right now, waiting to O. Take care :)
:dust:
PS....Yes supplements coming out my ears. CoQ10, maca, Omega 3-6-9 fish oil, folic acid, prenatals....all year long. I did the vitex, chasteberry up until last month. Thought would stop while i am taking the fertility meds. Drinking red raspberry leaf tea (but i still love to have one mug of java in the morning!)


----------



## charlie15

Welcome fandabby. I always love to hear about us even older mums :thumbup:
Sorry for your loss, :dust: for a sticky bean this month. 

I am 41 and we are in our 3rd month of TTC for No 2. I had my DD 17 days before my 40th, so giving birth was one of the last things in did in my 30's :happydance: I am a bit behind at 7dpo but will be watching this space for news. 

ClaireCath, good luck with the scan. Hope clomid gives you that BFP.


----------



## fandabby

ClaireCath said:


> Hey there. We've been trying since April. Have been tracking OV with digital OPK's and my body is geting the lh surge around day 11 but we haven't had any luck yet. So, we have started the process with a great RE. DH had his :spermy: :spermy: tested last week and today I go for my SIS, scan which will show what's happening with me as far as any blockages, fibroids God knows what else!! LOL My eggs may be in wheelchairs for all I Know! I have started serophene(clomid) first round this month. And yep I know what you mean about the old body somedays not feeling like 25. LOL And with your bunch it must be a killer some days! All I know is that if it happens here....the rewards will outweigh the troubles. Let's keep in touch! Good luck on your tww, i should be a bit behind you, as I am on day 9 right now, waiting to O. Take care :)
> :dust:
> PS....Yes supplements coming out my ears. CoQ10, maca, Omega 3-6-9 fish oil, folic acid, prenatals....all year long. I did the vitex, chasteberry up until last month. Thought would stop while i am taking the fertility meds. Drinking red raspberry leaf tea (but i still love to have one mug of java in the morning!)

Hi, thanks for replying, this 2ww I am gonna chill about this time and keeping busy, helps being December !!

Good luck with your scan, let's hope all is good with you. How was your husband and his result? I put my hubby on high strength zinc and vitamin c, and for the last month he's been taking coq10, calcium and magnesium and cod liver oil. I have hard these are good for sperm quality and mobility.

As for my supplements, last december I started on pregnacare plus and then come early summer I started on calcium, magnesium, evening primrose - which I used to stop at ovulation sign and Vit D3. I also drank red raspberry leaf tea - which I stopped at sign of ovulation. Then after my MC or rather during I included Royal Jelly, Black Cohosh, Omega 3,6,9, B Complex, COQ10 and a separate Vit D3. I have now stopped all of them apart from prenatal, vit d3 and the calcium. For incase it upsets the process. This is my plan, fingers crossed it will work.

Good luck to you and yes keep in touch, hope your tests go well. I'll keep you updated with my preggo test once I do it - next week.

:dust:



charlie15 said:


> Welcome fandabby. I always love to hear about us even older mums :thumbup:
> Sorry for your loss, :dust: for a sticky bean this month.
> 
> I am 41 and we are in our 3rd month of TTC for No 2. I had my DD 17 days before my 40th, so giving birth was one of the last things in did in my 30's :happydance: I am a bit behind at 7dpo but will be watching this space for news.
> 
> ClaireCath, good luck with the scan. Hope clomid gives you that BFP.

Hi Charlie, thanks for joining us. Good luck with your journey and let me know how you go.

I know a handful of ladies in my town who are over 40 and are pushing babies out so there is hope...

Stay positive and dream of your new baby joining your family. What do they stay, draw in what you want - the secret. Think positive brings positive, think negative bring negative. Hard to do sometimes especially when passion comes into it, passion for a baby...

Good luck..

:dust:


----------



## ClaireCath

charlie15 said:


> Welcome fandabby. I always love to hear about us even older mums :thumbup:
> Sorry for your loss, :dust: for a sticky bean this month.
> 
> I am 41 and we are in our 3rd month of TTC for No 2. I had my DD 17 days before my 40th, so giving birth was one of the last things in did in my 30's :happydance: I am a bit behind at 7dpo but will be watching this space for news.
> 
> ClaireCath, good luck with the scan. Hope clomid gives you that BFP.

Hi Charlie. Thanks! Hoping for lots of :dust: for all of us!!


----------



## ClaireCath

Morning ladies...well my scan went very well. Had 12 good follicles all together. 2 Huge ones on the right! I've been feeling some pretty intense twinges on that side so.....fingers crossed for a :bfp: from these babies!!! The doc was very impressed, said i have the insides of a woman ten years younger! :happydance: Couldn't believe my age actually. lol No fibroids, both tubes open so I'm good to go. As far as the swimmers, we don't get to find out until jan when all of our bloodwork for a whole month has been done. Soooooo doing some bday :sex: this weekend. I'm ovulating on my bday!! Crazy!! And I totally believe about putting the positive vibes out to the universe. Everything will happen at the right time. Have a great day!


----------



## fandabby

ClaireCath said:


> Morning ladies...well my scan went very well. Had 12 good follicles all together. 2 Huge ones on the right! I've been feeling some pretty intense twinges on that side so.....fingers crossed for a :bfp: from these babies!!! The doc was very impressed, said i have the insides of a woman ten years younger! :happydance: Couldn't believe my age actually. lol No fibroids, both tubes open so I'm good to go. As far as the swimmers, we don't get to find out until jan when all of our bloodwork for a whole month has been done. Soooooo doing some bday :sex: this weekend. I'm ovulating on my bday!! Crazy!! And I totally believe about putting the positive vibes out to the universe. Everything will happen at the right time. Have a great day!

That's fabulous news ClaireCath, you must be beaming and full of positive energy. 

BFP is coming soon and good work keeping your body young..

I'll start my testing in a few days so watch this space.

:dust:

to everyone


----------



## ClaireCath

Will definitely watch this space. I'll be cheering you on from here! and yes, the visit to the doc's did give me a pretty positive feeling.. .:thumbup:


----------



## charlie15

Great news ClaireCath :thumbup: and agree well done for keeping so young :happydance:


----------



## fandabby

ClaireCath said:


> Will definitely watch this space. I'll be cheering you on from here! and yes, the visit to the doc's did give me a pretty positive feeling.. .:thumbup:


Hi, well I am not sure properly where I am DPO as I didn't want to temp as I figured I'd be all over the place anyway following MC. As I said earlier following my MC I got my 'O' on persona monitor for the 2 days in a row and then a strong positive on OPK on the second day of persona 'O'.

If I count days from the day after my 2nd 'O' which was on Sat 30th Nov, then I am sitting at 9DPO.

I can't help myself, been peeing on sticks since Saturday, aren't I silly. Couldn't really see anything Sat or Sun. I did one tonight at 6.30pm and here it is, let me know what you think.....



I will test again in the morning :winkwink:


----------



## charlie15

Ooh I can see a faint line there :happydance:


----------



## fandabby

charlie15 said:


> Ooh I can see a faint line there :happydance:

Thanks charlie, I thought I could too but is it or is it imagination, you put the line there in your mind.

Am excited and hoping it is and will stay this time but being cautious, reserved for in case.

I will be peeing again on a stick, a proper holic, and will do every day this week to see if this super squinter gets darker. 

Watch this space ....


----------



## fandabby

charlie, how are you doing? How many days are you now post ovulation? Are you feeling anything happening?

I feel tonnes of pressure, bit nauseated but not sure if that is linked with my inflammation in my tummy and bowel doing that and feel like I need to wee loads which is crazy as since it's still mega early. Bit spotty. Nothing going on with boobs so who knows.

Hope you are feeling things happening.

Keep me posted too.


----------



## charlie15

I am still waiting to O, on CD 13 today so have been busy BDing from today onwards! Usually O on CD 17, but that's late for me, probably as I am breastfeeding, so hoping for an earlier O this week, even CD 16 would be good :haha: 

Looking forward to see a strong BFP tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## fandabby

charlie15 said:


> I am still waiting to O, on CD 13 today so have been busy BDing from today onwards! Usually O on CD 17, but that's late for me, probably as I am breastfeeding, so hoping for an earlier O this week, even CD 16 would be good :haha:
> 
> Looking forward to see a strong BFP tomorrow :thumbup:

Hi charlie, good luck with catching you egg.

I tested again this morning and there is only a slight different. You can see there is something there and maybe a tad more depth to it from last nights. Don't think it's been long enough to show a big change.

I will stay calm and pretend it's happening and will test again tomorrow.

I have order some CB digital with conception indicator off ebay yesterday. They should arrive tomorrow to what the hell will pee on one of those too when it arrive and see what it says. Always hard with the cheapies off the internet.

I did compare it to 10DPO when I caught in july - I keep my sticks when I see stuff and mark it up to I can compare. And they look the same side by side so looks promising. It wasn't until 3 days after that you could really see the difference so that would be around Thurs...

Arghhhhhh, the waiting is the worst until you know for sure then you want to wait a week to make sure your AF don't show up so you know it's looking like it will stick. And then keep everything crossed that all stays healthy.

What women put themselves through.

Good luck your end....

:dust:


----------



## charlie15

So are you 10dpo today? Good news that the line is still there and that it's similar to your last one but it probably is too early to get a strong line, 11 or 12 dpo probably, everything here is crossed for you :thumbup:

A bit frustrated here, OPK this morning there a line and it is slowly getting darker, but on CD 14 now which probably means I will O again on CD 17, just too late for a 26/27 day cycle :nope: very frustrating as everything else seems good, regular cycles, good CM every month, good temps, regular O, but a bloody short LP, grrrr. I think I will be having to reduce breastfeeding next month to once a day and then completely wean over the next few months, makes me sad, but at 41 I gotta do what I gotta do! And then I just hope 2 things, either a big fat BFP comes my way before Sophia is weaned or that this short LP is caused by breastfeeding and not my new normal! The only other thing I am considering is vitex, do you or have you taken it?


----------



## ClaireCath

fandabby said:


> ClaireCath said:
> 
> 
> Will definitely watch this space. I'll be cheering you on from here! and yes, the visit to the doc's did give me a pretty positive feeling.. .:thumbup:
> 
> 
> Hi, well I am not sure properly where I am DPO as I didn't want to temp as I figured I'd be all over the place anyway following MC. As I said earlier following my MC I got my 'O' on persona monitor for the 2 days in a row and then a strong positive on OPK on the second day of persona 'O'.
> 
> If I count days from the day after my 2nd 'O' which was on Sat 30th Nov, then I am sitting at 9DPO.
> 
> I can't help myself, been peeing on sticks since Saturday, aren't I silly. Couldn't really see anything Sat or Sun. I did one tonight at 6.30pm and here it is, let me know what you think.....
> 
> View attachment 708035
> 
> 
> I will test again in the morning :winkwink:Click to expand...

I seem to see a faint line too. Keep those test coming. POASaholic. LOL


----------



## ClaireCath

charlie15 said:


> So are you 10dpo today? Good news that the line is still there and that it's similar to your last one but it probably is too early to get a strong line, 11 or 12 dpo probably, everything here is crossed for you :thumbup:
> 
> A bit frustrated here, OPK this morning there a line and it is slowly getting darker, but on CD 14 now which probably means I will O again on CD 17, just too late for a 26/27 day cycle :nope: very frustrating as everything else seems good, regular cycles, good CM every month, good temps, regular O, but a bloody short LP, grrrr. I think I will be having to reduce breastfeeding next month to once a day and then completely wean over the next few months, makes me sad, but at 41 I gotta do what I gotta do! And then I just hope 2 things, either a big fat BFP comes my way before Sophia is weaned or that this short LP is caused by breastfeeding and not my new normal! The only other thing I am considering is vitex, do you or have you taken it?

I took the vitex all summer and it did regulate my cycle. the one month i ran out of it I was a week late and thought for sure it was a :bfp: but it must have been from stopping the supplement, screwed up my cycle. How disappointed I was. I stopped it before i started the serophene this month, but kept taking 1000 mg maca first 2 weeks of cycle. Doc said any natural supplements would either help me or do nothing so no harm.... ugh yes we do put ourselves through alot and pretty damn frustrating. But let's keep on keeping on! At least we have each other for support!!
I am in the 2ww now.....let's see if any of those follies took? DTD 5 out of 7 days so i think we're covered in that aspect. lol That was fun at least if nothing else!


----------



## fandabby

charlie15 said:


> So are you 10dpo today? Good news that the line is still there and that it's similar to your last one but it probably is too early to get a strong line, 11 or 12 dpo probably, everything here is crossed for you :thumbup:
> 
> A bit frustrated here, OPK this morning there a line and it is slowly getting darker, but on CD 14 now which probably means I will O again on CD 17, just too late for a 26/27 day cycle :nope: very frustrating as everything else seems good, regular cycles, good CM every month, good temps, regular O, but a bloody short LP, grrrr. I think I will be having to reduce breastfeeding next month to once a day and then completely wean over the next few months, makes me sad, but at 41 I gotta do what I gotta do! And then I just hope 2 things, either a big fat BFP comes my way before Sophia is weaned or that this short LP is caused by breastfeeding and not my new normal! The only other thing I am considering is vitex, do you or have you taken it?

What a nightmare, I typed loads out from my phone and thought it posted but nope.

So here goes but now will reply to both separately instead of multi quoting.

Yes if I count the day after my second O on persona then today is 10dpo. So O's showed on Fri and Sat, counted Sun as Day 1 but to be honest I probably O's on Sun so Mon should be Day 1 which would mean today is 9DPO. A day in it roughly I think.

I breastfed all my 3 kiddies and when my first babes turned one we tried for no 2 and bingo caught straight away but I was using persona as contraception so knew to DTD when I saw the O's. I BF around the clock, my periods started like 4 weeks after birth, they were bang on 31 days. Through persona it showed O different times of cycle which meant I had very short LP some months. Weird; I would ovulate day 12 one month, then day 17 another - it was different each month and my range back then was day 12 through to day 21 and I still bled every 31 days. No two months were the same. Third babes, same decided to get pregnant when he turned 1 and we were lucky, again ovulated all over the place. We did it every other day after my bleed stopped and then when we got our first O on persona we did it that night and then stopped - theory for a girl. 

Catching with our first took 9 months of trying and in the end a psychic told me which date and we did the deed one time and fell pregnant based on the day she told us to.

Not sure what advice I can offer apart from my own experience. I don't ovulate on the same cycle day each month and may be you need to keep at it until you do see that dark positive so you know you are covered.

Those pee ovulation stick I have used this time around as well as persona and I pee'd on them twice a day, around 11ish and again around 6ish pm and it was lighter in the morning then the 6pm ish one was really as dark as test line so that I took as my positive.

Keep going and stay positive it will happen :flower:


----------



## fandabby

ClaireCath said:


> I am in the 2ww now.....let's see if any of those follies took? DTD 5 out of 7 days so i think we're covered in that aspect. lol That was fun at least if nothing else!

Hiya, how far are you into the 2WW? 5 out of 7 sounds good to me, that was probably what we did.

You testing now? I'm terrible, testing morning and afternoon. just as well those internet tests are cheap hey! My husband thinks I'm mental but he's just letting me get on with it.

I have attached here my test of this morning and the one I did around 4pm this afternoon. The one on left am on right pm.

I angle it and do see something so hoping tomorrow will show a stronger line. 





Good luck ladies... :dust: and I'm remaining hopeful...


----------



## charlie15

Thank you ladies for that, I think I am just a little frustrated and inpatient! On the bright side, at least I am ovulating an even if it does happen on CD 17, you never know AF could come later. I know so many people can and do get pregnant breastfeeding so need to keep on, be optimistic and it will happen :thumbup:

That is so crazy that a psychic told you to BD and you got a BFP, did you ever go back to her?

I can see the lines in both of those sticks, think the one on the right may look a tiny bit darker :happydance:

ClaireCath, when are you due to test? Did vitex do anything for you? I have heard that it is helpful for lengthening LP while breastfeeding. I may give it a try next month. If you doc says that it will either help or do no harm, I may just try and see what happens, that is of course assuming I don't get that Christmas BFP :haha:


----------



## fandabby

charlie15 said:


> Thank you ladies for that, I think I am just a little frustrated and inpatient! On the bright side, at least I am ovulating an even if it does happen on CD 17, you never know AF could come later. I know so many people can and do get pregnant breastfeeding so need to keep on, be optimistic and it will happen :thumbup:
> 
> That is so crazy that a psychic told you to BD and you got a BFP, did you ever go back to her?
> 
> I can see the lines in both of those sticks, think the one on the right may look a tiny bit darker :happydance:
> 
> ClaireCath, when are you due to test? Did vitex do anything for you? I have heard that it is helpful for lengthening LP while breastfeeding. I may give it a try next month. If you doc says that it will either help or do no harm, I may just try and see what happens, that is of course assuming I don't get that Christmas BFP :haha:

Hiya, yes I have been back for readings on and off. She's pretty good.

Keep going charlie your BFP is coming.

I tested this morning again and it is slightly deeper. I'm waiting on the ClearBlue digital, no mistaking then but they never came today :growlmad: so another day to wait.

Keep us posted.... and GL GL GL


----------



## ClaireCath

fandabby said:


> ClaireCath said:
> 
> 
> I am in the 2ww now.....let's see if any of those follies took? DTD 5 out of 7 days so i think we're covered in that aspect. lol That was fun at least if nothing else!
> 
> Hiya, how far are you into the 2WW? 5 out of 7 sounds good to me, that was probably what we did.
> 
> You testing now? I'm terrible, testing morning and afternoon. just as well those internet tests are cheap hey! My husband thinks I'm mental but he's just letting me get on with it.
> 
> I have attached here my test of this morning and the one I did around 4pm this afternoon. The one on left am on right pm.
> 
> I angle it and do see something so hoping tomorrow will show a stronger line.
> 
> View attachment 708389
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck ladies... :dust: and I'm remaining hopeful...Click to expand...

I'm only 3dpo....
I'm not testing until the end of next week... I like to not think about it for awhile, or at least try to focus on other things otherwise i drive myself mental. LOL So I won't even test until AF due. end of next week maybe around the 19th or so....


----------



## ClaireCath

charlie15 said:


> Thank you ladies for that, I think I am just a little frustrated and inpatient! On the bright side, at least I am ovulating an even if it does happen on CD 17, you never know AF could come later. I know so many people can and do get pregnant breastfeeding so need to keep on, be optimistic and it will happen :thumbup:
> 
> That is so crazy that a psychic told you to BD and you got a BFP, did you ever go back to her?
> 
> I can see the lines in both of those sticks, think the one on the right may look a tiny bit darker :happydance:
> 
> ClaireCath, when are you due to test? Did vitex do anything for you? I have heard that it is helpful for lengthening LP while breastfeeding. I may give it a try next month. If you doc says that it will either help or do no harm, I may just try and see what happens, that is of course assuming I don't get that Christmas BFP :haha:

The Vitex for me regulated my period like clockwork....although i wasn't tracking my OV that carefully when I was on it. I did read that it was good for egg and uterine health and lengthening LP. Oh there's so much info out there it gets confusing to me sometimes....Maybe it's all out of our hands and when it's meant to be it will be....Not testing til the end of next week. :dust: ladies have a great day


----------



## fandabby

ClaireCath said:


> fandabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClaireCath said:
> 
> 
> I am in the 2ww now.....let's see if any of those follies took? DTD 5 out of 7 days so i think we're covered in that aspect. lol That was fun at least if nothing else!
> 
> Hiya, how far are you into the 2WW? 5 out of 7 sounds good to me, that was probably what we did.
> 
> You testing now? I'm terrible, testing morning and afternoon. just as well those internet tests are cheap hey! My husband thinks I'm mental but he's just letting me get on with it.
> 
> I have attached here my test of this morning and the one I did around 4pm this afternoon. The one on left am on right pm.
> 
> I angle it and do see something so hoping tomorrow will show a stronger line.
> 
> View attachment 708389
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck ladies... :dust: and I'm remaining hopeful...Click to expand...
> 
> I'm only 3dpo....
> I'm not testing until the end of next week... I like to not think about it for awhile, or at least try to focus on other things otherwise i drive myself mental. LOL So I won't even test until AF due. end of next week maybe around the 19th or so....Click to expand...

Good luck with testing. I can't help myself :blush:

I guess my AF will be due end of this week since I'm about 10 or 11 DPO now.

Keep us posted..:dust:


----------



## fandabby

So here it is ladies; this test was done around 3.40pm this afternoon.



Fingers crossed this one is healthy and here to stay.

Hope to get some good news from you all soon too. :dust:


----------



## charlie15

Sending lots of sticky bean vibes your way x


----------



## fandabby

charlie15 said:


> Sending lots of sticky bean vibes your way x

Thanks Charlie.

Keep us posted on your progress and lots of magical baby dust your way. Fingers crossed you get your positive this month too.

:dust:


----------



## ClaireCath

fandabby said:


> So here it is ladies; this test was done around 3.40pm this afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 708787
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed this one is healthy and here to stay.
> 
> Hope to get some good news from you all soon too. :dust:

Oh My... That looks promising. Sticky beans for you honey! Get us rolling here!!


----------



## fandabby

ClaireCath said:


> fandabby said:
> 
> 
> So here it is ladies; this test was done around 3.40pm this afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 708787
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed this one is healthy and here to stay.
> 
> Hope to get some good news from you all soon too. :dust:
> 
> Oh My... That looks promising. Sticky beans for you honey! Get us rolling here!!Click to expand...

Many thanks ClaireCath.....

Hope this is a lucky thread for you all ....:dust:


----------



## charlie15

Well I got a + OPK today on CD 16, the same as last month which means O day tomorrow, so no change. However things have been slightly different in other ways and feel slightly more like my old cycle, so as much as I am not too optimistic for this month,I feel like thing are slowly getting back to normal at last! 

How are you feeling fandabby? 

ClaireCath, when do you test?


----------



## fandabby

charlie15 said:


> Well I got a + OPK today on CD 16, the same as last month which means O day tomorrow, so no change. However things have been slightly different in other ways and feel slightly more like my old cycle, so as much as I am not too optimistic for this month,I feel like thing are slowly getting back to normal at last!
> 
> How are you feeling fandabby?
> 
> ClaireCath, when do you test?

Hope you have been DTD to catch your egg :thumbup:
Good luck, this month could be your month...

I'm doing okay, was sick last few mornings and had lots of deeper cramping going on and it's back to mild ache again and sickness has died right back. Gone really spotty and glands are up. I've heard somewhere that some women notice their immune drops at beginning to allow proper implantation which in my case sounds about right as I have antibodies which fight babies as they have the antigen and when my body recognises it egg/baby is in trouble.

I'm sure everything will be okay this time around.

So stay positive and I guess come Saturday you'll be in your 2WW. 

:dust:


----------



## ClaireCath

charlie15 said:


> Well I got a + OPK today on CD 16, the same as last month which means O day tomorrow, so no change. However things have been slightly different in other ways and feel slightly more like my old cycle, so as much as I am not too optimistic for this month,I feel like thing are slowly getting back to normal at last!
> 
> How are you feeling fandabby?
> 
> ClaireCath, when do you test?

Getting back to normal is always good Charlie! I'm not testing until next week. Monday I suppose and start with the cheapies. Or maybe I'll wait til I'm actually late....I don't know!!! I probably won't be able to wait..who am I kidding?? So, ya Monday it is...LOL have a great day everyone. Fandaby, hope you are feeling good!


----------



## fandabby

ClaireCath said:


> charlie15 said:
> 
> 
> Well I got a + OPK today on CD 16, the same as last month which means O day tomorrow, so no change. However things have been slightly different in other ways and feel slightly more like my old cycle, so as much as I am not too optimistic for this month,I feel like thing are slowly getting back to normal at last!
> 
> How are you feeling fandabby?
> 
> ClaireCath, when do you test?
> 
> Getting back to normal is always good Charlie! I'm not testing until next week. Monday I suppose and start with the cheapies. Or maybe I'll wait til I'm actually late....I don't know!!! I probably won't be able to wait..who am I kidding?? So, ya Monday it is...LOL have a great day everyone. Fandaby, hope you are feeling good!Click to expand...

Bet you start testing Monday! Good luck and hope you see a line.

I'm doing okay, I must be around 13/14 dpo so we will see what happens over the weekend, hopefully this one will be here to stay.

Sending you both lots of baby dust. :dust:


----------



## ClaireCath

fandabby said:


> ClaireCath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charlie15 said:
> 
> 
> Well I got a + OPK today on CD 16, the same as last month which means O day tomorrow, so no change. However things have been slightly different in other ways and feel slightly more like my old cycle, so as much as I am not too optimistic for this month,I feel like thing are slowly getting back to normal at last!
> 
> How are you feeling fandabby?
> 
> ClaireCath, when do you test?
> 
> Getting back to normal is always good Charlie! I'm not testing until next week. Monday I suppose and start with the cheapies. Or maybe I'll wait til I'm actually late....I don't know!!! I probably won't be able to wait..who am I kidding?? So, ya Monday it is...LOL have a great day everyone. Fandaby, hope you are feeling good!Click to expand...
> 
> Bet you start testing Monday! Good luck and hope you see a line.
> 
> I'm doing okay, I must be around 13/14 dpo so we will see what happens over the weekend, hopefully this one will be here to stay.
> 
> Sending you both lots of baby dust. :dust:Click to expand...

I hope to see a line too....not really feeling any different, except some bloating, when I zipped up my work pants i was like Whoa! My tummy is usually pretty flat. lol The other thing and it may be TMI(sorry) but increased CM after Ov, which is weird for me cuz i never have that. I am wondering if it's a good, early sign or just a side effect of the fertility meds.....we'll see. Have a great day girls.

:hugs: hugs and lots of :dust:


----------



## fandabby

charlie15 said:


> I hope to see a line too....not really feeling any different, except some bloating, when I zipped up my work pants i was like Whoa! My tummy is usually pretty flat. lol The other thing and it may be TMI(sorry) but increased CM after Ov, which is weird for me cuz i never have that. I am wondering if it's a good, early sign or just a side effect of the fertility meds.....we'll see. Have a great day girls.
> 
> :hugs: hugs and lots of :dust:

Could well be early signs, bloating is how I felt and my CM just went dry so I go the opposite way. 

Could be signs..... Are you having any pressure or light cramping ?

Hope this is it :thumbup:

Keep us posted and if you start testing, load them up so we can have a wee look too...

:dust:


----------



## ClaireCath

Not feeling any pressure or cramping but hey, who knows. Just trying to stay positive  Will def keep you girls posted and if i see a line you'll be sure to see a pic to squint at!


----------



## charlie15

look forward to doing some squinting!

I am now 3dpo, so officially in the 2ww. i am not much of a symptom spotter i'm afraid so a bit dull, but i never had any symptoms with Sophia. Tbh most early pregnancy symptoms are so similar to PMS and due to progesterone. So lack of cramps means nada! when are you testing??


----------



## fandabby

charlie15 said:


> look forward to doing some squinting!
> 
> I am now 3dpo, so officially in the 2ww. i am not much of a symptom spotter i'm afraid so a bit dull, but i never had any symptoms with Sophia. Tbh most early pregnancy symptoms are so similar to PMS and due to progesterone. So lack of cramps means nada! when are you testing??

Very best of luck during your 2ww, here's some magical :dust:

Keep us updated..


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Hope I can join you ladies.

I'm 41 and trying for my fourth keeper baby. Feeling a bit greedy because I already have a fantastic family, but I'm not letting that stop me!

Today I'm CD10, expecting O on Saturday, so right now keeping an eye on those OPKs. I only use digitals because I drive myself nuts squinting at the other ones, pulling them back out of the bin to see if they're darker than I remember.

Fandabby, a big congratulations! Settle in and enjoy the next nine months.

ClaireCath, everything crossed for you. When do you plan to start testing?


----------



## fandabby

InVivoVeritas said:


> Hope I can join you ladies.
> 
> I'm 41 and trying for my fourth keeper baby. Feeling a bit greedy because I already have a fantastic family, but I'm not letting that stop me!
> 
> Today I'm CD10, expecting O on Saturday, so right now keeping an eye on those OPKs. I only use digitals because I drive myself nuts squinting at the other ones, pulling them back out of the bin to see if they're darker than I remember.
> 
> Fandabby, a big congratulations! Settle in and enjoy the next nine months.
> 
> ClaireCath, everything crossed for you. When do you plan to start testing?

Hi and welcome.

Not long to wait before you O, hope you are keeping active to catch your egg.

I started with the cheapies and yes was squinting a lot but I knew I saw a line and then it got darker. I also did a CB digi on Saturday just to be certain and there is was telling me 1-2 weeks. Hoping this one is a keeper, we shall see.

Good luck and keep us posted.

:dust:


----------



## fandabby

ClaireCath and Charlie; how are you lovely ladies doing?

ClaireCath, have you started testing yet? Hope you're visualising being pregnant, draw that energy towards you.

Charlie; no symptoms to speak of doesn't really mean it ain't happening. I remember with little lady I felt nothing, no sore boobs, no sickness, no pressure. Wasn't until I got to about 8 weeks that I started being sick, didn't get sore boobs at all, very weird.

Everyone is different. Stay positive.

Good luck ladies and keep us updated. Rooting for you.


----------



## charlie15

fandabby said:


> ClaireCath and Charlie; how are you lovely ladies doing?
> 
> ClaireCath, have you started testing yet? Hope you're visualising being pregnant, draw that energy towards you.
> 
> Charlie; no symptoms to speak of doesn't really mean it ain't happening. I remember with little lady I felt nothing, no sore boobs, no sickness, no pressure. Wasn't until I got to about 8 weeks that I started being sick, didn't get sore boobs at all, very weird.
> 
> Everyone is different. Stay positive.
> 
> Good luck ladies and keep us updated. Rooting for you.

I am good thanks :thumbup: not so positive about pregnancy this cycle as really didn't do much BDing however am feeling positive about getting a longer LP this month. This is my 1st month off the B complex as I am pretty are that was shortening my cycle. So far things are looking better :thumbup:

About symptoms I had none with my DD until 6 weeks and then it was minimal, I was lucky with a very easy pregnancy :happydance: 

How are you doing?

Hi invivo :hi:


----------



## fandabby

charlie15 said:


> I am good thanks :thumbup: not so positive about pregnancy this cycle as really didn't do much BDing however am feeling positive about getting a longer LP this month. This is my 1st month off the B complex as I am pretty are that was shortening my cycle. So far things are looking better :thumbup:
> 
> About symptoms I had none with my DD until 6 weeks and then it was minimal, I was lucky with a very easy pregnancy :happydance:
> 
> How are you doing?
> 
> Hi invivo :hi:

Hey Charlie you know they say it only take ONE! You never know...

Good that you feel your LP is sorting itself out. Didnt realise B Complex can affect your cycle..

AFM; still testing to make sure the lines are getting darker and they are slowly. I guess I'd be only 4 weeks or something, hard to know really. 

As for symptoms nothing major, nausea now and then, slight cramping now and then. No sore boobs at all, but did go really spotty last week but that seems to be settling down. 

One thing I have noticed is insomnia really really bad. It kicked in in July with previous pregnancy and hello it's back again. Nightmare. I listen to meditation, do deep breathing, walk about OMG still can't drift off and then the little sleep for instance I do have, last night for example proper weird dreams - I dreamt my husband left me - NICE, like as in the now so with 3 lil ones and pregnant! What was that all about. :dohh:

We still not really talking about the pregnancy, think too scared to get attached in case we lose babes again. I have to wait until end of January for a scan and then we will know if babes is alive and well or missed like last time. Trying not to think about it.

Other than that, proper busy trying to write out cards and have so much to wrap for friends and my wee gang. I need to make a start or else i'm inthepoophouse.

Trying to remain stress free which has been little difficult this past week having dramas which my brother and his family or should I say wife. Long story but negative negative negative which ain't good for me or my family.

Rito sorting out kitchen.

Stay in touch. Can never have enough :dust:


----------



## InVivoVeritas

How's everyone doing? Fandabby, any symptoms starting to kick in yet? If I remember, it wasn't until almost 6 weeks that I felt anything last time.

I had a surprise +opk this morning -- wasn't expecting it til Friday. My insemination was booked for Friday, so I had to try to get it moved which was a real panic. It's tomorrow morning now instead. Hopefully I won't have missed that egg. I've done a lot of Googling this morning and 24-36 hours after +opk seems to be about optimal. Keep your fingers crossed for me.

What does everybody else have going on?


----------



## fandabby

InVivoVeritas said:


> How's everyone doing? Fandabby, any symptoms starting to kick in yet? If I remember, it wasn't until almost 6 weeks that I felt anything last time.
> 
> I had a surprise +opk this morning -- wasn't expecting it til Friday. My insemination was booked for Friday, so I had to try to get it moved which was a real panic. It's tomorrow morning now instead. Hopefully I won't have missed that egg. I've done a lot of Googling this morning and 24-36 hours after +opk seems to be about optimal. Keep your fingers crossed for me.
> 
> What does everybody else have going on?

Hi, have a little nausea and sick sometimes but not sure if that is linked in or not as have tummy issues which makes me sick anyway. Other than that have to remind myself I tested positive.

Good luck with your insemination tomorrow, I have also read 24-36 hours after ovulation you can still catch and I think with a boy, as the boy spermies get to egg quicker.

Hope you don't mind me asking, insemination, are you single then trying for your baby no 4? You are brave.


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Hi Fandabby, it's funny that we really wish for that nausea at about 4 weeks then we're so tired of it by 6 or 7! I bet it's pregnancy nausea you have!!

Yes I'm single. My girls are in their mid-teens and will be off to college in a couple of years. LittleMan's a year and a half, and I think it would be better for both of us if he has company as he grows up. I've been a single parent since the girls were 4 and 7, so I know I can do it with two.

Or maybe that's just rationalisation and I'm just nuts!!! :haha:


----------



## fandabby

InVivoVeritas said:


> Hi Fandabby, it's funny that we really wish for that nausea at about 4 weeks then we're so tired of it by 6 or 7! I bet it's pregnancy nausea you have!!
> 
> Yes I'm single. My girls are in their mid-teens and will be off to college in a couple of years. LittleMan's a year and a half, and I think it would be better for both of us if he has company as he grows up. I've been a single parent since the girls were 4 and 7, so I know I can do it with two.
> 
> Or maybe that's just rationalisation and I'm just nuts!!! :haha:

Good for you :thumbup:. I think 4 is a nice number and yes keeping your chappy with a play mate would be great whilst your girls go off to college.

Very best of luck, keep my fingers crossed for you.

:dust:


----------



## ClaireCath

Hi everyone! Welcome Invivo :flower: hope your appt went well and you caught the egg! As for me I am officially one day late. Not feeling any type of symptoms that would announce the :witch:'s arrival. I am doing the mediation and visualization Fandaby, as I really do believe we draw things to us from the universe at the right time. Even though one day late is really not much, you never know. We did do a ton of BDing at the right time. A ton. LOL and apparently the serophene gave me some excellent follies....so we'll see. I did a test this a.m. just couldn't help it. BFN of course. Boobs feel a little sore or could be my imagination... 

Fandaby Sorry you are not getting any sleep, that must suck! Hopefully it won't last too long (did it last time?) 

Charlie, your cycle getting back to normal is the first step i suppose. Too bad your OH was away and you couldn't BD as much as you like.

Busy here with Christmas stuff, work etc....It will be here soon. I'm praying for a :bfp: for under the tree and next year we can add a little stocking to the mantel. Have a wonderful day ladies!

:dust:


----------



## InVivoVeritas

ClaireCath, I have a very good feeling for you. Hope you find some time in those busy days to POAS!!


----------



## charlie15

ClaireCath, fingers crossed for a BFP this weekend for you! 

I am 7dpo, plan on testing Monday if AF doesn't dash my hopes before. But tbh, no BFP I will be happy with a 10 day LP if the witch arrives on Xmas eve!


----------



## fandabby

ClaireCath said:


> Hi everyone! Welcome Invivo :flower: hope your appt went well and you caught the egg! As for me I am officially one day late. Not feeling any type of symptoms that would announce the :witch:'s arrival. I am doing the mediation and visualization Fandaby, as I really do believe we draw things to us from the universe at the right time. Even though one day late is really not much, you never know. We did do a ton of BDing at the right time. A ton. LOL and apparently the serophene gave me some excellent follies....so we'll see. I did a test this a.m. just couldn't help it. BFN of course. Boobs feel a little sore or could be my imagination...
> 
> Fandaby Sorry you are not getting any sleep, that must suck! Hopefully it won't last too long (did it last time?)
> 
> Charlie, your cycle getting back to normal is the first step i suppose. Too bad your OH was away and you couldn't BD as much as you like.
> 
> Busy here with Christmas stuff, work etc....It will be here soon. I'm praying for a :bfp: for under the tree and next year we can add a little stocking to the mantel. Have a wonderful day ladies!
> 
> :dust:

Wow 1 day late, this could be it. Keep up with the visualisation, that's great you are getting to do it. When do you think you'll test again? How many days ago do you think you ovulated?

Hopefully this is your month... :dust:

As for me must be 4ish weeks now. I had nausea with little sickness last week and today bad day, feel so sick, thrown up like 5 times already. Not sure if it's morning sickness or I've picked up a bug. Feel bit achey too. I was really really sick though all day long with first 3 right through to birth. Infact 1st one I was sick threw labour too. 

I'm hoping baby related although it's rough I see it as good sign baby here to stay. Pregnancy in july no sickness and that ended at 10 weeks. 

I started wellsprings progesterone cream last Saturday as I suspected low progesterone with last one so figured why not wont hurt but it might help and I'm sure I read somewhere having a top up of progesterone can heighten symptoms, oh I don't know, rambling. 

Good luck :hugs:


----------



## fandabby

charlie15 said:


> ClaireCath, fingers crossed for a BFP this weekend for you!
> 
> I am 7dpo, plan on testing Monday if AF doesn't dash my hopes before. But tbh, no BFP I will be happy with a 10 day LP if the witch arrives on Xmas eve!

Good luck testing, fingers crossed for you. :dust:

How are you feeling? Any differences noted?


----------



## charlie15

fandabby said:


> charlie15 said:
> 
> 
> ClaireCath, fingers crossed for a BFP this weekend for you!
> 
> I am 7dpo, plan on testing Monday if AF doesn't dash my hopes before. But tbh, no BFP I will be happy with a 10 day LP if the witch arrives on Xmas eve!
> 
> Good luck testing, fingers crossed for you. :dust:
> 
> How are you feeling? Any differences noted?Click to expand...

Your sickness is a bit of a double edged sword isn't it? Sorry you're feeling rubbish, but a great sign for you by the sound of your pregnancies :thumbup:

I am feeling fine, but I really don't do symptom spotting as with my dd I was grand with no symptoms at all until 6 weeks, then I only had mild nausea. Easy pregnancy....but I sure made up for that with my labour and birth :haha:

Hope tomorrow is a better day for you x


----------



## ClaireCath

Thanks girls and feel better Fandaby!! I'll test again Monday i think....I am 13 days past ov. My cycles are spot on 25 days and i am day 26. Early days and I don't want to get hopes TOO high because i was a week late in the summer for some crazy reason( i think because i changed my supplement routine and stopped taking vitex) and I was SUPER disappointed when AF arrived. Still cautiously optimistic. That's the best I can be. I know it is going to happen soon. :) Keep in touch girls. I like this thread!! :hugs:


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Hi everyone, hope you had a peaceful and festive day yesterday. We've had a great Christmas, all chilled and happy.

Today I'm 7dpo with not very much doing. Looking forward to testing some time next week.

So how are the rest of you doing? Any testing over the holidays? Fandabby, how's your nausea settling in?


----------



## ClaireCath

I'm out girls. The :witch: got me on day 27. Blahhhhh. Oh well, onto the next cycle! We'll see what the doc has to say jan 7th. Hope you all had a very nice Christmas and hoping for some bfp's in the new Year!!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Awww ClaireCath, I'm so sorry to hear that.

Best of luck for that appointment January 7th. You're right, if not this cycle then soon!!!


----------



## charlie15

ClaireCath said:


> I'm out girls. The :witch: got me on day 27. Blahhhhh. Oh well, onto the next cycle! We'll see what the doc has to say jan 7th. Hope you all had a very nice Christmas and hoping for some bfp's in the new Year!!

I'm sorry ClaireCath hope 2014 is your year! 

AF also got me yesterday, but am happy with a longer LP, so feeling more positive about next cycle.

Fandabby, how are you doing ?


----------



## fandabby

ClaireCath - sorry you are out this cycle. Good luck with your appointment of the 7th. Fingers crossed a New Year BFP will come your way.

InVivoVeritas - are you feeling anything.... When will you start testing? Good luck.

charlie15 - sorry too you never caught but great news your LP extended. Roll on January 2014 for everyone still trying for their dream.

AFM - not doing too bad. I haven't updated this thread so short version, I started light bleeding evening of 23rd and light cramping on and off. Actually the cramping the week before was much much deeper and sharper, not sure if that is linked in. I just sat tight really trying not to fuss. Wasn't heavy and no clots so convincing myself it wasn't and isn't a MC again. So anyways, attempted to contact MW from my surgery yesterday but she on holidays. Hopefully she will contact me next week and have me booked in for a scan. 

Today is the first day I have not bled! So that's good and I did a pregnancy test again today and it's still positive but then it would be cause I know it takes time to go down following a MC - so we will see.

That's about it, going on autopilot until I can get a scan done.

Enjoy your weekend everyone.


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Fandabby, I'm so sorry to hear that you're going through that worry.

I've had two pregnancies where I bled from early on and still brought home healthy babies. Make sure they check your progesterone levels -- mine were low and I had to take a supplement by pessary through to the second trimester.

Keep us posted and take it easy!!!


----------



## fandabby

InVivoVeritas said:


> Fandabby, I'm so sorry to hear that you're going through that worry.
> 
> I've had two pregnancies where I bled from early on and still brought home healthy babies. Make sure they check your progesterone levels -- mine were low and I had to take a supplement by pessary through to the second trimester.
> 
> Keep us posted and take it easy!!!

Hi, I'm in the UK and that is one thing they do not check as I asked about progesterone when I had my miscarriage.

I am self medicating with a progesterone cream since I got my BFP for in case but I will not tell MW I am doing this as they will not like it and most likely tell me to stop.

We will see what happens this week but have had another day today blood free so hoping everything is fine and it was a one off.

How you doing ?


----------



## InVivoVeritas

My first three kids were born in the UK too, and they will give you progesterone pessaries if you insist and bully them into it. :winkwink:

Sounds like you're well on top of things, though. Fingers crossed the bleeding stays away. A little at the start doesn't have to mean something terrible. I have a good feeling that you'll be okay this time.

Me, I'm 11dpo tomorrow and that's when I had my BFP with LittleMan. I'm contemplating testing in the morning, but I'm terrified of that stark white BFN.

I think I'll sleep on it and decide when I wake up. And we know what that means!


----------



## fandabby

InVivoVeritas said:


> My first three kids were born in the UK too, and they will give you progesterone pessaries if you insist and bully them into it. :winkwink:
> 
> Sounds like you're well on top of things, though. Fingers crossed the bleeding stays away. A little at the start doesn't have to mean something terrible. I have a good feeling that you'll be okay this time.
> 
> Me, I'm 11dpo tomorrow and that's when I had my BFP with LittleMan. I'm contemplating testing in the morning, but I'm terrified of that stark white BFN.
> 
> I think I'll sleep on it and decide when I wake up. And we know what that means!

Good luck testing :thumbup: let us know when you have.... and the result of course...


----------



## charlie15

How are you today Fandabby?

Any testing today InViviVeritas?

Not much here, CD5, but feeling more positive about this month :)


----------



## fandabby

charlie15 said:


> How are you today Fandabby?
> 
> Any testing today InViviVeritas?
> 
> Not much here, CD5, but feeling more positive about this month :)

Hi charlie, I started spotting light again today, I thought I was over it when it dried up on Sat but not so.

Spoke to MW and she can't refer me so I have to see GP tomorrow to be referred to EPU for a scan. She said if I am pregnant then to get back in touch and she will do the MW booking. NICE.

So we will see what takes place this week. Hoping to get a scan by week out.

Fingers crossed.

Good that you are feeling positive about this cycle, before you know if you'll be ovulating and in your 2ww.... Keep in touch.. and good luck this cycle :flower:


----------



## InVivoVeritas

BFN for me, so I'm out for this month. Just waiting for AF to show up and draw a line under it.

What an insensitive midwife, Fandabby. Can you request a different one when you are released by the EPU? Hoping for an early appointment for you.


----------



## ClaireCath

Hey Fandaby, sorry you are going through that hun. The waiting must be awful, and yes the MW's bedside manner doesn't sound too great. Vivo, sorry the witch got you! Onward and upward to us all!! 
Here's my update and a photo of this weeks opk's to squint at if you have time....

Today is cd 13, the darkest line was yesterday a.m. Only bd this morning as he was still sick yesterday, and it was kind of forced. His drive is low right now for some reason. I think it may be the pressure of "having' to do it on certain days, or just the winter blues....either way, it's a bump in the road. He feels bad so took one for the team this a.m. ANYWAY Rambling, have a look at these for me pls and tell me what you think! We want a boy so maybe it's for the best that we waited til today. lol. JK, Boy or girl doesn't matter to me. Thanks in advance, Claire.


----------



## ClaireCath




----------



## fandabby

Hi ClaireCath, yes looks like you had a surge for ovulation and I have heard like you sex on ovulation high percent for boys! So did you only do baby deed once this cycle? 

That's what we did, one time around 0 and caught boys! 

Do you temp to check for a shift?

I used to but not this time around, I had lots of cramping so figured it was happening.

Keep us posted....


Charlie, how you doing, where are you now in your cycle?

InVivo, what are you upto? Will you be trying again this month?

Good luck ladies, BFP around the corner...


----------



## ClaireCath

Hi Fandaby, we actually got two dances in. One Fri and one Sat in case I O'd late i thought it couldn't hurt. That IS the fun part after all.....Did you really only do it once and caught boys? Funny I keep reading about the shettlies method and that's his theory... I just ordered a basal thermometer online and i will start tracking temps next cycle....praying i won't have to.  2WW starts now. Appt with RE Tuesday to see how quantieful and motile his spermies are. How are you feeling these days? How are the rest of you ladies?


----------



## fandabby

ClaireCath said:


> Hi Fandaby, we actually got two dances in. One Fri and one Sat in case I O'd late i thought it couldn't hurt. That IS the fun part after all.....Did you really only do it once and caught boys? Funny I keep reading about the shettlies method and that's his theory... I just ordered a basal thermometer online and i will start tracking temps next cycle....praying i won't have to.  2WW starts now. Appt with RE Tuesday to see how quantieful and motile his spermies are. How are you feeling these days? How are the rest of you ladies?

Hi, good luck with your 2ww, fingers crossed you won't need to temp next cycle...

Yes we only did the deed one time in a cycle and we caught and yes boys. One time on ovulation.

Then when we caught with lady, we did the every other day right after my period finished (I bleed for 7 days) and as soon as we got my first 0 on persona (you get two in a row to show ovulation in next 48-72 hours) we stopped, to see if we could catch a girl as you need to have sex at least 3 days before you ovulate for a girl. The closer you get to ovulation the odds change to a boy since boy sperms swim fast and get to egg quicker but die faster and the girls are bigger slower swimmers but survive the longest. 

That's what my doctor told me and it worked for us.

Keep us posted..... :thumbup:


----------



## ClaireCath

Hi Girls. How is everyone doing today? Quick update on me. Had appt with the RE yesterday, and apparently what we are suffering from is 'UNEXPLAINED INFERTILITY" Ughhhhhhh. That somehow seems worse to me that actually having a problem. There's no reason to explain why we are not getting knocked up. His swimmers :fish: are good (not great) 72 million per ml, 60% normal morphology, which the doc says 70% would be better. We believe because he smokes. He has cut down ALOT and is ready to quit again. All my stuff is great. I AM ovulating. I responded like a 32 year old to the clomid.:thumbup: Choices were....

A. to do nothing. keep trying on our own and come back in a few months time to start over.
B. Start preparing for insemination IE go on BC pill for one month to regulate cycle and time when I Ov.
C. Have laproscopic exploratory surgery to see if there's anything else going on in there that ultrasound did not detect. (eg endometriosis)

Since time is of the essence (i am 44 now) we are going to start plans for IUI. I wish we didn't have to do it :-( but looks like that is the best option for us to get things done more quickly.

So if the :witch: shows... I'll call the office day one to see where we go from here. What a journey this is turning into. I am praying right now(day17) to God that he caught me this month and we won't have to do any of it. I am going to test starting next Tues(my Mom's Bday) Hopefully she is up there in heaven pulling a few strings for me. lol I have heard of that happening. Need a wee miracle!! 
:dust: to all!!!

Enough of my drama......how are you all feeling? Who's testing again soon?


----------



## fandabby

ClaireCath said:


> Hi Girls. How is everyone doing today? Quick update on me. Had appt with the RE yesterday, and apparently what we are suffering from is 'UNEXPLAINED INFERTILITY" Ughhhhhhh. That somehow seems worse to me that actually having a problem. There's no reason to explain why we are not getting knocked up. His swimmers :fish: are good (not great) 72 million per ml, 60% normal morphology, which the doc says 70% would be better. We believe because he smokes. He has cut down ALOT and is ready to quit again. All my stuff is great. I AM ovulating. I responded like a 32 year old to the clomid.:thumbup: Choices were....
> 
> A. to do nothing. keep trying on our own and come back in a few months time to start over.
> B. Start preparing for insemination IE go on BC pill for one month to regulate cycle and time when I Ov.
> C. Have laproscopic exploratory surgery to see if there's anything else going on in there that ultrasound did not detect. (eg endometriosis)
> 
> Since time is of the essence (i am 44 now) we are going to start plans for IUI. I wish we didn't have to do it :-( but looks like that is the best option for us to get things done more quickly.
> 
> So if the :witch: shows... I'll call the office day one to see where we go from here. What a journey this is turning into. I am praying right now(day17) to God that he caught me this month and we won't have to do any of it. I am going to test starting next Tues(my Mom's Bday) Hopefully she is up there in heaven pulling a few strings for me. lol I have heard of that happening. Need a wee miracle!!
> :dust: to all!!!
> 
> Enough of my drama......how are you all feeling? Who's testing again soon?

Hi ClaireCath, sorry to hear you have fallen victim of the unexplained infertility. You must feel so frustrated.

Wild shot, Google mia angel fertility spells. If you are open to it she does white witchcraft spells for fertility. Not sure what your religion is so I apologise if I have offended you. 

She has great response for women being told medically they can't conceive for what ever reason and in months of her spellwork they get pregnant.

I personally bought a spell this time around because of my fears of my age and health blocking conception. Just a thought! She does spells for people worldwide, she based in uk. Give her your fertility history for both of you and she customises. All with guarantee so if you don't fall pregnant she gives refund.

Over to you.

AFM, had scan yesterday, baby beating measuring 7+3 today. I have two haemorrhage cysts in left ovary plus they spotted all my fibroids. I think these cysts caused my bleeding xmas week. They need to keep an eye on them but hopefully wont cause any further trouble. Relieved as thought the worst!

Anyway dear, good luck getting pregnant. Keep me posted with your progress.

Lets hope you have caught this cycle...

:dust::dust:


----------



## ClaireCath

Hey Hun, no offense taken at all. I am open to all great forces in the universe and have heard of these fertility spells before. hey! Where I'm at a figure anything can't Hurt! Are you saying you did a spell this time and caught?? There's a woman out here who is sort of like a healer~~~ we call her crazy mary(she is not crazy just intuitive) Anyway, a gf of mine went to her and the next month she was preggers. Who knows? It's all such a mystery isn't it?
Glad your scan did not show anything more serious than a couple little cysts and your little baby is doing fine! I will keep you posted. Thanks and Hugsssss
Kelly


----------



## ClaireCath

fandabby said:


> ClaireCath said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls. How is everyone doing today? Quick update on me. Had appt with the RE yesterday, and apparently what we are suffering from is 'UNEXPLAINED INFERTILITY" Ughhhhhhh. That somehow seems worse to me that actually having a problem. There's no reason to explain why we are not getting knocked up. His swimmers :fish: are good (not great) 72 million per ml, 60% normal morphology, which the doc says 70% would be better. We believe because he smokes. He has cut down ALOT and is ready to quit again. All my stuff is great. I AM ovulating. I responded like a 32 year old to the clomid.:thumbup: Choices were....
> 
> A. to do nothing. keep trying on our own and come back in a few months time to start over.
> B. Start preparing for insemination IE go on BC pill for one month to regulate cycle and time when I Ov.
> C. Have laproscopic exploratory surgery to see if there's anything else going on in there that ultrasound did not detect. (eg endometriosis)
> 
> Since time is of the essence (i am 44 now) we are going to start plans for IUI. I wish we didn't have to do it :-( but looks like that is the best option for us to get things done more quickly.
> 
> So if the :witch: shows... I'll call the office day one to see where we go from here. What a journey this is turning into. I am praying right now(day17) to God that he caught me this month and we won't have to do any of it. I am going to test starting next Tues(my Mom's Bday) Hopefully she is up there in heaven pulling a few strings for me. lol I have heard of that happening. Need a wee miracle!!
> :dust: to all!!!
> 
> Enough of my drama......how are you all feeling? Who's testing again soon?
> 
> Hi ClaireCath, sorry to hear you have fallen victim of the unexplained infertility. You must feel so frustrated.
> 
> Wild shot, Google mia angel fertility spells. If you are open to it she does white witchcraft spells for fertility. Not sure what your religion is so I apologise if I have offended you.
> 
> She has great response for women being told medically they can't conceive for what ever reason and in months of her spellwork they get pregnant.
> 
> I personally bought a spell this time around because of my fears of my age and health blocking conception. Just a thought! She does spells for people worldwide, she based in uk. Give her your fertility history for both of you and she customises. All with guarantee so if you don't fall pregnant she gives refund.
> 
> Over to you.
> 
> AFM, had scan yesterday, baby beating measuring 7+3 today. I have two haemorrhage cysts in left ovary plus they spotted all my fibroids. I think these cysts caused my bleeding xmas week. They need to keep an eye on them but hopefully wont cause any further trouble. Relieved as thought the worst!
> 
> Anyway dear, good luck getting pregnant. Keep me posted with your progress.
> 
> Lets hope you have caught this cycle...
> 
> :dust::dust:Click to expand...

Ok, I'm in. I ordered the spell for a boy. Just so i remember WHEN i ordered it, I'll document it here. And, well, a money back guarantee means there's no loss in trying it. TY for the tip!


----------



## charlie15

Fandabby, so glad it was only a cyst and that all is good with baby. :thumbup:

ClaireCath, sorry about the rubbish unexplained fertility, but on the bright side, as no problems, you are in a good place to get a BFP and good luck with the spell:thumbup:

Nothing much here, on CD 15. I am possibly Oing today so we have been busy the last few days. The good news is that I had a positive OPK on CD 13 which is more like my pre pregnancy cycle, well I think it is, as I never used OPKs, so all good with hopeful earlier O and longer LP, I feel like this is the 1st month where something is possible!


----------



## fandabby

ClaireCath said:


> Ok, I'm in. I ordered the spell for a boy. Just so i remember WHEN i ordered it, I'll document it here. And, well, a money back guarantee means there's no loss in trying it. TY for the tip!

Good for you ClaireCath, did you order from that lady you know or from Mia Angel?

Yes I did a fertility spell with her end of June last year for a baby girl and we did fall pregnant July cycle but then I had the missed miscarriage. My husband and I were talking and we wandering if I lost it because we went camping when I was around 5-6 week and we have a steel frame tent which I helped stick up in the pouring rain. It was so heavy because the water kept pooling on the tent fabric as we were lifting it up. I remember thinking at the time hope to hell this doesn't hurt the baby. Anyways we will never know the why it happened.

So I contacted Mia and she said she would recast for me for free when I was ready. I contacted her when I was 6 weeks through my miscarriage and asked her to recast and she did a few days later and bingo we caught again straight after MC completed. 

Once you fall pregnant, you contact her and she does a free protection spell for the baby.

You must remain positive and feel that the universe is working in your favour and your desire to have a baby and believe you will end up pregnant - otherwise if you don't and doubt you will attract the wrong energy and it will have a negative impact on the spell. I kept visualising when we were DTD the sperm meeting egg and fertilising and then imagining a baby growing in my tummy.

Oh so excited for you, Please keep me updated and I wish you lots of success and sending you a tonne of boy :dust:


----------



## fandabby

charlie15 said:


> Fandabby, so glad it was only a cyst and that all is good with baby. :thumbup:
> 
> ClaireCath, sorry about the rubbish unexplained fertility, but on the bright side, as no problems, you are in a good place to get a BFP and good luck with the spell:thumbup:
> 
> Nothing much here, on CD 15. I am possibly Oing today so we have been busy the last few days. The good news is that I had a positive OPK on CD 13 which is more like my pre pregnancy cycle, well I think it is, as I never used OPKs, so all good with hopeful earlier O and longer LP, I feel like this is the 1st month where something is possible!

Hi Charlie, thank you, is such a relief and you know my tummy has gone so bloated and jeans really tight now so things are going in the right direction.

Great news with your positive on CD13. I would keep testing and when it gets lighter you know you've ovulated. I don't temp so wee'd on another stick and it got lighter the next day so figured I must have ovulated that day as the positive was day before or maybe the night of the positive. Not sure. Sounds like you have perfect timing so lets hope this is your month for getting your dream BFP. 

Good luck Charlie and keep us posted. Sending you lots of positive plentiful :dust:


----------



## ClaireCath

fandabby said:


> ClaireCath said:
> 
> 
> Ok, I'm in. I ordered the spell for a boy. Just so i remember WHEN i ordered it, I'll document it here. And, well, a money back guarantee means there's no loss in trying it. TY for the tip!
> 
> Good for you ClaireCath, did you order from that lady you know or from Mia Angel?
> 
> Yes I did a fertility spell with her end of June last year for a baby girl and we did fall pregnant July cycle but then I had the missed miscarriage. My husband and I were talking and we wandering if I lost it because we went camping when I was around 5-6 week and we have a steel frame tent which I helped stick up in the pouring rain. It was so heavy because the water kept pooling on the tent fabric as we were lifting it up. I remember thinking at the time hope to hell this doesn't hurt the baby. Anyways we will never know the why it happened.
> 
> So I contacted Mia and she said she would recast for me for free when I was ready. I contacted her when I was 6 weeks through my miscarriage and asked her to recast and she did a few days later and bingo we caught again straight after MC completed.
> 
> Once you fall pregnant, you contact her and she does a free protection spell for the baby.
> 
> You must remain positive and feel that the universe is working in your favour and your desire to have a baby and believe you will end up pregnant - otherwise if you don't and doubt you will attract the wrong energy and it will have a negative impact on the spell. I kept visualising when we were DTD the sperm meeting egg and fertilising and then imagining a baby growing in my tummy.
> 
> Oh so excited for you, Please keep me updated and I wish you lots of success and sending you a tonne of boy :dust:Click to expand...

Thanks my friend! I am definitely keeping positive. I do my fertility meditation every day and I already have had positive reinforcement from my reiki master that i will fall pregnant. She sees good things for us in the future! When my DH had his reiki treatment she said to him, I see alittle spirit dancing around you ready to come . So if you guys are trying, it will happen soon, if you are not trying Be Careful! lol
I did contact Mia Angel for the spell, just waiting for an email to send her our particulars.
Back on our plain....if the little swimmer did not meet eggie this time, I go on BC for at least a month to rest ovaries before getting stimulated mid March for IUI end of march. I am really hoping we got it this time. Feeling some sharp twinges at 6 dpo, could be??? Anyway, will start testing next Tues or Wed. Wouldn't that be lovely? I can still go to jamaica and not drink rum right?? lol That's Feb 11th. In any case we will relax and have a good time. I think my darling man needs a break from the ttc pressure . So thankful I have you ladies to share with!


----------



## ClaireCath

charlie15 said:


> Fandabby, so glad it was only a cyst and that all is good with baby. :thumbup:
> 
> ClaireCath, sorry about the rubbish unexplained fertility, but on the bright side, as no problems, you are in a good place to get a BFP and good luck with the spell:thumbup:
> 
> Nothing much here, on CD 15. I am possibly Oing today so we have been busy the last few days. The good news is that I had a positive OPK on CD 13 which is more like my pre pregnancy cycle, well I think it is, as I never used OPKs, so all good with hopeful earlier O and longer LP, I feel like this is the 1st month where something is possible!

Thanks Sweetie! Good luck, glad you saw the line on OPK...always a good sign. Remember to have fun! Keep us posted. :hugs:


----------



## fandabby

ClaireCath said:


> fandabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClaireCath said:
> 
> 
> Ok, I'm in. I ordered the spell for a boy. Just so i remember WHEN i ordered it, I'll document it here. And, well, a money back guarantee means there's no loss in trying it. TY for the tip!
> 
> Good for you ClaireCath, did you order from that lady you know or from Mia Angel?
> 
> Yes I did a fertility spell with her end of June last year for a baby girl and we did fall pregnant July cycle but then I had the missed miscarriage. My husband and I were talking and we wandering if I lost it because we went camping when I was around 5-6 week and we have a steel frame tent which I helped stick up in the pouring rain. It was so heavy because the water kept pooling on the tent fabric as we were lifting it up. I remember thinking at the time hope to hell this doesn't hurt the baby. Anyways we will never know the why it happened.
> 
> So I contacted Mia and she said she would recast for me for free when I was ready. I contacted her when I was 6 weeks through my miscarriage and asked her to recast and she did a few days later and bingo we caught again straight after MC completed.
> 
> Once you fall pregnant, you contact her and she does a free protection spell for the baby.
> 
> You must remain positive and feel that the universe is working in your favour and your desire to have a baby and believe you will end up pregnant - otherwise if you don't and doubt you will attract the wrong energy and it will have a negative impact on the spell. I kept visualising when we were DTD the sperm meeting egg and fertilising and then imagining a baby growing in my tummy.
> 
> Oh so excited for you, Please keep me updated and I wish you lots of success and sending you a tonne of boy :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks my friend! I am definitely keeping positive. I do my fertility meditation every day and I already have had positive reinforcement from my reiki master that i will fall pregnant. She sees good things for us in the future! When my DH had his reiki treatment she said to him, I see alittle spirit dancing around you ready to come . So if you guys are trying, it will happen soon, if you are not trying Be Careful! lol
> I did contact Mia Angel for the spell, just waiting for an email to send her our particulars.
> Back on our plain....if the little swimmer did not meet eggie this time, I go on BC for at least a month to rest ovaries before getting stimulated mid March for IUI end of march. I am really hoping we got it this time. Feeling some sharp twinges at 6 dpo, could be??? Anyway, will start testing next Tues or Wed. Wouldn't that be lovely? I can still go to jamaica and not drink rum right?? lol That's Feb 11th. In any case we will relax and have a good time. I think my darling man needs a break from the ttc pressure . So thankful I have you ladies to share with!Click to expand...

Sounds like you're on the right path and great spirit baby has been seen within aura. Is around the corner!!!!

Mia normally is quick with response so if you haven't heard in another 24 hours I would email her and ask her what information she needs or even offer it up to speed things up. She will need both of you - full names and dates of birth. Your address. Any information you can provide her with your history and your partners. This way she has all the info she needs to customise the spell. I always send her an essay! So I know I haven't left anything out.

My pink spotting has come back tonight. I had deep cramping this afternoon and now tonight pink spotting so back to wearing a pad. I feel deep pressure but the cramping has calmed down. I'm kinda hoping it's something to do with the two cysts which were seen on my left ovary when I got scanned. Freaking me out again. Why can't our journeys be a breeze!

So if I am still at it by Monday I think I will bypass doctor and ring EPU since I was only there on Tuesday and see if they'll see me again for a scan. At least with active bleeding they may see where it's coming from. But I'm hoping it won't come to that and I won't be bleeding.

So again watch this space.

Have a great weekend and I hope you get your spell cast soon.

:hugs:


----------



## ClaireCath

Take it easy hun and try not to stress...as hard as that is. I have read that spotting is very normal in the first 3 months. But, as I have never been preggers, of course I am no expert. Stay positive, as you know the universe will respond with positive! 
Mia did get back to me promptly and I emailed her our particulars. She said with us going for insemination in March (unless I get my :bfp: this time around) she can take that into consideration. I'll be looking for my package in the mail. I'm a bit leary to tell DH about this as he's a bit of a skeptic and honestly I think he's mentally weary of all TTC talk so I guess I'll hold off. 
:dust: to all of us!!!
Take care and keep in touch! xo


----------



## fandabby

ClaireCath said:


> Take it easy hun and try not to stress...as hard as that is. I have read that spotting is very normal in the first 3 months. But, as I have never been preggers, of course I am no expert. Stay positive, as you know the universe will respond with positive!
> Mia did get back to me promptly and I emailed her our particulars. She said with us going for insemination in March (unless I get my :bfp: this time around) she can take that into consideration. I'll be looking for my package in the mail. I'm a bit leary to tell DH about this as he's a bit of a skeptic and honestly I think he's mentally weary of all TTC talk so I guess I'll hold off.
> :dust: to all of us!!!
> Take care and keep in touch! xo

Hi ClaireCath, glad Mia has got your details ready for her magic, let's hope you'll have your BFP in no time at all.

My DH was bit sceptic about all weird and wonderful universal things but over time has come around. He doesn't need to know about the spell so don't worry too much.

Sending you lots of baby dust and good luck testing - is that this week?
:dust:


----------



## ClaireCath

Ya I like to keep him in the dark mostly. lol I
Just kidding...I have gotten him to do yoga and reiki...a little meditation too so he's pretty open-minded but spell....hmmmm that might cause him to raise an eyebrow. :shrug:
I'm just 8dpo, maybe I'll start test Tuesday. I have been praying that we caught the egg this month. Not much of a symptom spotter just because everyone is so different, and googling too much on early symptoms has drove me a bit nuts in the past.
Anyway, I'll keep you posted. Hope you are feeling fine.:flower:


----------



## fandabby

ClaireCath said:


> Ya I like to keep him in the dark mostly. lol I
> Just kidding...I have gotten him to do yoga and reiki...a little meditation too so he's pretty open-minded but spell....hmmmm that might cause him to raise an eyebrow. :shrug:
> I'm just 8dpo, maybe I'll start test Tuesday. I have been praying that we caught the egg this month. Not much of a symptom spotter just because everyone is so different, and googling too much on early symptoms has drove me a bit nuts in the past.
> Anyway, I'll keep you posted. Hope you are feeling fine.:flower:

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you for Tuesday...:flower:

My DH was closed to all this kind of stuff but 8 years on he's had to open up or rather he naturally did over time and he does feel things more now, I mean energy shifts etc. When we met I had my own complimentary therapy practice and part of that was working with crystals and dowsing, clearing negative energies etc and I also meditated and see psychics from time to time to see what's going on with me and my future. 

Mia is fab and when I read her guestbook on ebay (which is not there now otherwise I'd link it) so many women were falling pregnant even when being told they would not medically for whatever reason. Exciting, let's hope you also become one of her successes.

Keep us posted.

I've been resting up today. Bad cramping Friday afternoon, followed by pink spotting which turned red through the night. Yesterday was red and then brown, today red again but the cramping has eased back. I'm focusing on babe doing fine and the bleed is from the cysts they saw on my left ovary. I'm going to see how I feel tomorrow and if still bleeding I may telephone EPU and ask what they think and should I go in for another scan. They need to keep an eye on those cysts so I should probably contact them anyway.

Rito dear take care of you...

:dust:


----------



## charlie15

Fandabby, thinking positive thought for you too here, let us know if you do go to EPU tomorrow. 

ClaireCath, not a symptom spotter either, had none with dd until 6 weeks, so good luck Tuesday! 

AFM, I am 3dpo. Confirmed ovulation on CD15, so as I though I have O'd sooner and more like old cycles, very happy about that and trying to keep positive that some good is happening in there this month :thumbup:


----------



## fandabby

charlie15 said:


> Fandabby, thinking positive thought for you too here, let us know if you do go to EPU tomorrow.
> 
> ClaireCath, not a symptom spotter either, had none with dd until 6 weeks, so good luck Tuesday!
> 
> AFM, I am 3dpo. Confirmed ovulation on CD15, so as I though I have O'd sooner and more like old cycles, very happy about that and trying to keep positive that some good is happening in there this month :thumbup:

Thanks Charlie.

Great news you ovulated and feeling good about this cycle. Before you know it you'll be testing. This could be your lucky cycle, :thumbup:

Lots of baby dust, hope you caught your egg and it's on it's way to nest in. Excited for you. Keep us updated...

:dust:


----------



## ClaireCath

charlie15 said:


> Fandabby, thinking positive thought for you too here, let us know if you do go to EPU tomorrow.
> 
> ClaireCath, not a symptom spotter either, had none with dd until 6 weeks, so good luck Tuesday!
> 
> AFM, I am 3dpo. Confirmed ovulation on CD15, so as I though I have O'd sooner and more like old cycles, very happy about that and trying to keep positive that some good is happening in there this month :thumbup:

Great Charlie! Fingers crossed for us both this cycle! I have read about no symptoms and still getting :bfp:. I have been feeling some twingy sharp pangs in my abdomen...like o pains but who knows? Take care. Keep us posted on your 2ww! :hugs:


----------



## ClaireCath

fandabby said:


> ClaireCath said:
> 
> 
> Ya I like to keep him in the dark mostly. lol I
> Just kidding...I have gotten him to do yoga and reiki...a little meditation too so he's pretty open-minded but spell....hmmmm that might cause him to raise an eyebrow. :shrug:
> I'm just 8dpo, maybe I'll start test Tuesday. I have been praying that we caught the egg this month. Not much of a symptom spotter just because everyone is so different, and googling too much on early symptoms has drove me a bit nuts in the past.
> Anyway, I'll keep you posted. Hope you are feeling fine.:flower:
> 
> I'll keep my fingers crossed for you for Tuesday...:flower:
> 
> My DH was closed to all this kind of stuff but 8 years on he's had to open up or rather he naturally did over time and he does feel things more now, I mean energy shifts etc. When we met I had my own complimentary therapy practice and part of that was working with crystals and dowsing, clearing negative energies etc and I also meditated and see psychics from time to time to see what's going on with me and my future.
> 
> Mia is fab and when I read her guestbook on ebay (which is not there now otherwise I'd link it) so many women were falling pregnant even when being told they would not medically for whatever reason. Exciting, let's hope you also become one of her successes.
> 
> Keep us posted.
> 
> I've been resting up today. Bad cramping Friday afternoon, followed by pink spotting which turned red through the night. Yesterday was red and then brown, today red again but the cramping has eased back. I'm focusing on babe doing fine and the bleed is from the cysts they saw on my left ovary. I'm going to see how I feel tomorrow and if still bleeding I may telephone EPU and ask what they think and should I go in for another scan. They need to keep an eye on those cysts so I should probably contact them anyway.
> 
> Rito dear take care of you...
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Fandaby, I hope the bleeding spotting hits the road soon. But sounds like you are doing the best thing focus on your little bean being fine in there and yes call for a scan if it keeps up. Must be the cyst, thats all.
I love the idea of clearing negative energies and crystals. That's why I go to reiki. I feel so calm afterwards, she really pulls the negative energy from you. Sometimes her hands feel so hot on your skin, It's very cool. Can't wait for my talisman from mia and hoping for great things in my future!
Take care dear. :flower:


----------



## fandabby

Hi ladies, I was bleeding slightly still this morning and crampy so did telephone the EPU after school run. I explained about the strong cramping on Friday followed by a light bleed all weekend resulting in me having to wear a pad again. She told me as I had already had a viability scan last week they tend not to scan again until 12 weeks. WTF is that all about. 

She told me to take a pregnancy test and if positive yah still pregnant and if negative then sorry I have miscarried. Not happy with that response. I told her I want to know where the blood is coming from and she said well any blood which comes down comes from uterus. I said I disagreed and that it could be those cysts and I want a scan to see what is going on. What if the cysts are about to rupture. I had to lay it on to get booked in. How ridiculous is that. She also mentioned that I could be experiencing a threatened miscarriage in which case I need to take things easy.

So booked in tomorrow morning at 11am. She said she'll book it and will check with sonographer and it may be that she phones to cancel as they may refuse to scan me since they can't really tell anyway where bleed comes from and as of last week baby was alive. 

That is crazy, they must be able to see shadows and stuff which would suggest a bleed.

NHS trying to save money. Thing is if these cysts are growing and bleeding then they could interfere with my pregnancy so surely they should check it out as routine.

I am sure babe is fine but I would like to know what is going on for me to bleed all the time.

ClaireCath, good luck testing tomorrow, fingers tightly crossed for you. When was Mia doing spell. It works as soon as she has cast, then your talisman and letter with instructions is just you bonding with the spell. So excited for you.

Hope you are remaining positive too Charlie. 

This could be lucky month for both of you. Baby dust all round.


----------



## ClaireCath

Fandaby, sorry you are going through this. Sounds like your medical practicioners are not being very supportive. That sucks. but good for you putting the pressure on them, and demanding a scan. Seems like a cold response to tell you just keep testing and basically don't bother us til week 12. What the heck is that all about??? I guess we all have to be our own advocates sometimes!!! Let us know how you get on ok? 
AFM, I tested yesterday and not even a hint of a line on the FRER...but it's early. Day 25 now. I'll probably just wait until Friday now if the :witch: doesn't show. Still taking it kind of easy as far as my workouts etc, just incline walking on treadmill and easy yoga. 
Very excited to get my stuff from Mia!
Charlie what's up with you?
Take care ladies. :dust: and positive vibes all around! xo


----------



## fandabby

ClaireCath said:


> Fandaby, sorry you are going through this. Sounds like your medical practicioners are not being very supportive. That sucks. but good for you putting the pressure on them, and demanding a scan. Seems like a cold response to tell you just keep testing and basically don't bother us til week 12. What the heck is that all about??? I guess we all have to be our own advocates sometimes!!! Let us know how you get on ok?
> AFM, I tested yesterday and not even a hint of a line on the FRER...but it's early. Day 25 now. I'll probably just wait until Friday now if the :witch: doesn't show. Still taking it kind of easy as far as my workouts etc, just incline walking on treadmill and easy yoga.
> Very excited to get my stuff from Mia!
> Charlie what's up with you?
> Take care ladies. :dust: and positive vibes all around! xo

Hi ClaireCath, sorry you not showing a positive line yet but as you say day 25 is still early. Let's see what Friday brings, fingers crossed for you.

I'm doing ok, bleeding stopped and cramping has. I have really taken things easy since Sunday so think that's helped.

Seeing midwife Sunday for the booking in, writing up green notes (pregnancy notes), then my 12 week scan is 13th February and NO it is not a friday thankfully!

Hopefully you will receive your packet from Mia shortly, exciting knowing you're bringing divine intervention into you life. All positive energies are great to have around us every single day. My routine every morning is to meditate for about 6 minutes and I visualise and say words to place me and all my family in protection and then ground us. I truly feel it works and when I haven't done it things go haywire!

Rito dear, take care of you and lots of baby dust for your BFP. :dust:


----------



## ClaireCath

Oh Hun..so glad the bleeding, cramping has stopped. Taking it super easy might be the ticket eh? I think that may end up being a challenge for me as I tend to run around, can't keep still most of the time! I can't say Fri the 13th would be unlucky for me. My DH was born on a Fri the 13th and he has been the best bit of luck that has ever come into my life!!! lol I love the mediation, def helps me feel grounded and positive! No AF feelings yet...just going to chill until FRI. I hate wasting those expensive FRER's. LOL Have a great day dear. Take it EASY!


----------



## ClaireCath

So I stumbled upon this gender predictor which is based on the Chinese Lunar calender...If we caught the egg this month it will be a Boy! LOL Funny enough though, I plugged in my Mom's stats for myself, my bro and sis...and they were all spot on! LOL Just for funzies

https://content.thebump.com/sitelets/chinese-gender-chart/


----------



## charlie15

Hi ladies, fandabby, sorry you got such a crap response from that MW! But I am very happy to hear that the bleeding and cramping as stopped. God that 1st trimester is such an anxious time, i was really well in mine, other than extreme fatigue, but I hated it. I fully expected everything that could go wrong to go wrong, but I was wrong! So are you not going to get another scan now until feb 13th? 

ClaireCath, I think that did actually say girl when I had Sophia! I Would be happy with a boy, one of each, but I really don't mind either way tbh. However, ironically when I was pregnant I really wanted a boy. I am not a girly girl at all, and always have felt more comfortable with my friends children who are boys. But when we had Sophia, I totally forgot all of that and now I think I would secretly love 2 girls :haha:

Anyway, I am 7dpo and planning on testing on Monday when I will be 11 dpo. So ClaireCath, you will be testing tomorrow? Lots of baby dust been sent over the pond to canada :thumbup:


----------



## fandabby

Hi guys, according to the chart I will be having a boy well or a girl depends. Fine line cause I had my ovulation positives on persona 29th and 30th Nov and pee stick morning of 30th so depends when I hatched as fertilisation when sperm is waiting which would be our scenario only takes upto a few hours, so for me 50 50 boy or girl as Nov says girl and Dec says boy.

Good luck testing Charlie on Monday. ClaireCath are you testing tomorrow, no sign of AF, are you due tomorrow?

Yes Charlie, next scan 13th Feb. I did get my doppler out tonight and for brief seconds we heard baby heartbeat. 8+5 so great going but will sound much clearer and for longer further along I get.

Good luck ladies, fingers crossed this is it for you both.


----------



## charlie15

Mine says girl!


----------



## ClaireCath

charlie15 said:


> Hi ladies, fandabby, sorry you got such a crap response from that MW! But I am very happy to hear that the bleeding and cramping as stopped. God that 1st trimester is such an anxious time, i was really well in mine, other than extreme fatigue, but I hated it. I fully expected everything that could go wrong to go wrong, but I was wrong! So are you not going to get another scan now until feb 13th?
> 
> ClaireCath, I think that did actually say girl when I had Sophia! I Would be happy with a boy, one of each, but I really don't mind either way tbh. However, ironically when I was pregnant I really wanted a boy. I am not a girly girl at all, and always have felt more comfortable with my friends children who are boys. But when we had Sophia, I totally forgot all of that and now I think I would secretly love 2 girls :haha:
> 
> Anyway, I am 7dpo and planning on testing on Monday when I will be 11 dpo. So ClaireCath, you will be testing tomorrow? Lots of baby dust been sent over the pond to canada :thumbup:

CD 27 today so officially she's due tomorrow. Not feeling like she's near. Super bitchy yesterday. Ist that a sign? lol I usually don't get that way...and a few twingy like pangs on right side. Not AF pangs but different. I may run up and grab a couple cheapie tests today...
And as far as girls...Charlie, a gf of mine was the same way. Sooooo wanted a boy, was sure it was a boy and then BANG~!! A girl, then another girl 2 years later and she wouldn't have it any other way.  

Good luck ! :dust:


----------



## ClaireCath

fandabby said:


> Hi guys, according to the chart I will be having a boy well or a girl depends. Fine line cause I had my ovulation positives on persona 29th and 30th Nov and pee stick morning of 30th so depends when I hatched as fertilisation when sperm is waiting which would be our scenario only takes upto a few hours, so for me 50 50 boy or girl as Nov says girl and Dec says boy.
> 
> Good luck testing Charlie on Monday. ClaireCath are you testing tomorrow, no sign of AF, are you due tomorrow?
> 
> Yes Charlie, next scan 13th Feb. I did get my doppler out tonight and for brief seconds we heard baby heartbeat. 8+5 so great going but will sound much clearer and for longer further along I get.
> 
> Good luck ladies, fingers crossed this is it for you both.

So GREAT! You heard the little heartbeat! :winkwink: That's awesome...I may test today with a cheapie. :witch: due tomorrow...Is what it is at this point right? Staying positive. And yes, really girl or boy, it's all good either way!! xo


----------



## fandabby

ClaireCath said:


> fandabby said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys, according to the chart I will be having a boy well or a girl depends. Fine line cause I had my ovulation positives on persona 29th and 30th Nov and pee stick morning of 30th so depends when I hatched as fertilisation when sperm is waiting which would be our scenario only takes upto a few hours, so for me 50 50 boy or girl as Nov says girl and Dec says boy.
> 
> Good luck testing Charlie on Monday. ClaireCath are you testing tomorrow, no sign of AF, are you due tomorrow?
> 
> Yes Charlie, next scan 13th Feb. I did get my doppler out tonight and for brief seconds we heard baby heartbeat. 8+5 so great going but will sound much clearer and for longer further along I get.
> 
> Good luck ladies, fingers crossed this is it for you both.
> 
> So GREAT! You heard the little heartbeat! :winkwink: That's awesome...I may test today with a cheapie. :witch: due tomorrow...Is what it is at this point right? Staying positive. And yes, really girl or boy, it's all good either way!! xoClick to expand...

Go on do it, get a cheapie and test. Good luck... :dust:


----------



## ClaireCath

Cheapie says NO.... but I still don't feel AF crampy at all....waiting patiently.


----------



## fandabby

ClaireCath said:


> Cheapie says NO.... but I still don't feel AF crampy at all....waiting patiently.

Naughty cheap test. Hang in there dear, fingers crossed, it ain't over yet!


----------



## charlie15

Yey for HB fandabby, and boo for BFN ClaireCath, but not out until the witch is here!


----------



## ClaireCath

Same again today. No sign of the :witch: but :bfn: on cheapie....:shrug:


----------



## fandabby

ClaireCath said:


> Same again today. No sign of the :witch: but :bfn: on cheapie....:shrug:

What is your body up to? :dohh:

Have you passed your AF date now? Are you using blue or pink dye cheapies? I hear the blue aren't so good, from what I have read on here at least.

You must be pretty frustrated, feel for you. Hopefully you will get some answers soon. :flower:


----------



## ClaireCath

fandabby said:


> ClaireCath said:
> 
> 
> Same again today. No sign of the :witch: but :bfn: on cheapie....:shrug:
> 
> What is your body up to? :dohh:
> 
> Have you passed your AF date now? Are you using blue or pink dye cheapies? I hear the blue aren't so good, from what I have read on here at least.
> 
> You must be pretty frustrated, feel for you. Hopefully you will get some answers soon. :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks Fandaby....My body feels normal. The only thing different was the little twingy feelings in my lower abdomen off and on the last few days. Almost like an tiny electrical jolt near my pelvic bone. Weird. I'm using the pink ones as I too have heard they are better than blue. Officially one day late now. DH and I had a vigorous round of :sex: last night (sorry if TMI) and that always brings AF on so.....:blush: but nothing this a.m. I'm still going to wait a few more days. I did tell him there's a chance this month but both of us are catiously optimistic that we caught one....I was so disappointed the one month when I was 5 days late and then the :witch: got me anyway so....I just feel this might be the month. I don't know why. Just a feeling. I don't even like putting it out there in case i jinx myself. lol what a :fool:!!! I guess if I am preggers there's a chance the HCG has not built up enought yet to show esp on a cheapie. I'll use the FRER is she doesn't appear soon. Hanging in there though!! :bodyb:

How are you feeling these day my friend? :flower:


----------



## charlie15

Yey for no AF ClaireCath, hoping this is your month!

Yes how are you fandabby? Any more bleeding or cramps?

Well I am 10dpo and I have some spotting. I have never ever had spotting in my life, so either a new breastfeeding menstrual weirdness or possible IB! Again which I didn't have with Sophia, yesterday BFN, so we will see. I had pre AF back ache yesterday which made me think AF was on its way and 4 days early! But then I had a painful breastfeeding session this morning which made me think not! We will see, eithe AF will arrive in full force or I will test tomorrow.


----------



## ClaireCath

Thanks Charlie. Hope it is IB for you!!! :happydance:


----------



## fandabby

charlie15 said:


> Yey for no AF ClaireCath, hoping this is your month!
> 
> Yes how are you fandabby? Any more bleeding or cramps?
> 
> Well I am 10dpo and I have some spotting. I have never ever had spotting in my life, so either a new breastfeeding menstrual weirdness or possible IB! Again which I didn't have with Sophia, yesterday BFN, so we will see. I had pre AF back ache yesterday which made me think AF was on its way and 4 days early! But then I had a painful breastfeeding session this morning which made me think not! We will see, eithe AF will arrive in full force or I will test tomorrow.

Hi Charlie, the bleed could be implantation and your painful BF could be the change in hormone if you have caught. Not trying to symptom spot - honestly. he he

So this could be it for you too Charlie. Test again in a few days and see if that magical line appears.

Good luck dear :dust:


----------



## charlie15

Thanks ClaireCath and Fandabby but nope it was AF unfortunately, started in full flow later today :( was feeling a bit down about it today tbh. Not so much because I am not preggers, obviously that would have been lovely! But last month my LP increased from 8 to 12 days and this month I O'd earlier at 15 days, which is great as my normal cycle is 27-29 days. In short I thought my body was getting back to normal which is great! So I feel likei have been kicked in the face today, back to a 9 dpo and only a 24 day cycle!! So I have decided that I either need to stop TTC while breastfeeding or wean and continue TTC. I think I will begin slowly weaning next month, which I feel fine about now as Sophia loves to bite :dohh:

I am feeling slightly better now, and just thank my lucky star for my gorgeous little girl and that I am not one of those women who had to totally wean just to get AF, at least I am ovulating, it may well be a weak O,but it's an O! 

Apologies for my waffle! So ClaireCath, have you tested again? I hope it's your month, that would be wonderful :happydance:


----------



## fandabby

ClaireCath said:


> fandabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClaireCath said:
> 
> 
> Same again today. No sign of the :witch: but :bfn: on cheapie....:shrug:
> 
> What is your body up to? :dohh:
> 
> Have you passed your AF date now? Are you using blue or pink dye cheapies? I hear the blue aren't so good, from what I have read on here at least.
> 
> You must be pretty frustrated, feel for you. Hopefully you will get some answers soon. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Fandaby....My body feels normal. The only thing different was the little twingy feelings in my lower abdomen off and on the last few days. Almost like an tiny electrical jolt near my pelvic bone. Weird. I'm using the pink ones as I too have heard they are better than blue. Officially one day late now. DH and I had a vigorous round of :sex: last night (sorry if TMI) and that always brings AF on so.....:blush: but nothing this a.m. I'm still going to wait a few more days. I did tell him there's a chance this month but both of us are catiously optimistic that we caught one....I was so disappointed the one month when I was 5 days late and then the :witch: got me anyway so....I just feel this might be the month. I don't know why. Just a feeling. I don't even like putting it out there in case i jinx myself. lol what a :fool:!!! I guess if I am preggers there's a chance the HCG has not built up enought yet to show esp on a cheapie. I'll use the FRER is she doesn't appear soon. Hanging in there though!! :bodyb:
> 
> How are you feeling these day my friend? :flower:Click to expand...

So still a waiting game for you, argh. I had the twingey odd thing going on when we got our BFP. Do you feel bloated, that was another sign for me. I think it takes minimum 3 days after implantation for your hcg to start rising then it doubles or something every 3ish days. 

Let's hope your intuition is spot on and that good feeling you have comes through fruition with that extra line..... Waiting patiently in the UK too for your BFP... :dust:

AFM I booked in the MW today. She graciously allowed me to see her outside of my doctors surgery. Long story but when I caught last summer and went to book in, my brother's wife BF was working (newby in the job) on reception. I expressed concern at the time she was a gossip and feared she would tell my brother's wife. Anyways that same day they came around and started dropping hints about me being pregnant. Obvious to us she must have blabbed as my brother never really visits and it was late for them 7.30 (unheard of). And we don't see them anymore anyway for various reasons so it's not like they could have guessed! I naturally complained and she and my brother and his wife denied it. So frustrating cause all the circumstantial evidence points to she did it. My family went off on one and have disowned me now but to be honest we never really clicked for a while now. They disagreed about the way we raise our kids (laid back, the breastfeeding, co-sleeping, baby wearing, letting them express themselves etc) and they have said I shouldn't have had my 3rd let alone get pregnant again and for my age well they had a field day on that too. Like it's got F*** all to do with them. They make me so mad then they had the balls to give my 1st born a birthday present after all the shite and abuse they gave me. Needless to say he never got it because the energy around it was so negative it was awful. So enough of that.....

So MW at this point is aware of the fallout and is trying to make it easy for me but she said it won't be long before said receptionist finds out because of my paperwork going through the surgery. Oh great. 

I also told MW we heard HB Thursday and again yesterday. She looked at me like I was telling porky pie lies. Very surprised that we did. I told her where I placed the doppler probe and I know the sound as I did it through all my previous pregnancies. Think she doesn't believe me, but hey, we heard it so that's what counts.

Bleeding and cramping has stopped again so just going with it.

Rito good luck and hope to hear your good news soon. :hugs:


----------



## fandabby

charlie15 said:


> Thanks ClaireCath and Fandabby but nope it was AF unfortunately, started in full flow later today :( was feeling a bit down about it today tbh. Not so much because I am not preggers, obviously that would have been lovely! But last month my LP increased from 8 to 12 days and this month I O'd earlier at 15 days, which is great as my normal cycle is 27-29 days. In short I thought my body was getting back to normal which is great! So I feel likei have been kicked in the face today, back to a 9 dpo and only a 24 day cycle!! So I have decided that I either need to stop TTC while breastfeeding or wean and continue TTC. I think I will begin slowly weaning next month, which I feel fine about now as Sophia loves to bite :dohh:
> 
> I am feeling slightly better now, and just thank my lucky star for my gorgeous little girl and that I am not one of those women who had to totally wean just to get AF, at least I am ovulating, it may well be a weak O,but it's an O!
> 
> Apologies for my waffle! So ClaireCath, have you tested again? I hope it's your month, that would be wonderful :happydance:

Really sorry it was AF which got you and you're feeling crappy.

Sounds hormonal so could well be linked with your breastfeeding.
I think it's progesterone which helps lutheal phase. Do some research and see if you can do progesterone whilst bf. That may help your short LP and cycle days. Idk but maybe worth looking into.

Are any of your GPs at your surgery specialising in fertility? That could be another route for you to get advice.

Good luck with your journey Charlie. Sending you :hugs:.


----------



## ClaireCath

Hi Ladies. Well the witch got me after all...but it's OK. I am still keeping the faith. I'll start the BC pill tomorrow to "rest" ovaried for this cycle and we will do IUI on the next cycle in March. In the meantime, we will be going to sunny Jamaica for a week to R&R, and honestly not think about the TTC for a bit. It will be back on our plate soon enough. We do have to go for a teaching session at RE in a couple weeks to learn how to do injections and what dates all my appts will fall on.
I did get my spell and charm from Mia and am going to do my bit today. Also, have an appt with an acupuncturist specializing in Chinese medicine on Fri, and naturopath to tweak my diet and supplements. All these things will work together and bring the bfp soon!!! Gotta believe!!!

FANDABY, what a nightmare with your MW's office!!! Is it too late to switch to another? What with the gossip girl there and all.... Also doesn't sound like you have a great rapport with her. Why would you make up a story about hearing the baby's heartbeat for crying out loud?? Sorry your family is not really supportive of your lifestyle and choices but really it doesn't matter does it? I have learned that you cannot control the toxic behaviour of others,especially family, and you cannot own that. They own it alone....My family...ugh I could write a book. lol 
Glad the bleeding and cramping has stopped. Your little bean must be settled in nicely now. Awesome!

Charlie, sorry you were feeling bad but I'm glad that you are feeling better. No one likes a kick in the face and that's for sure what it feels like some days!! I'm no expert on the BF thing but I suppose if she's biting it could be time anyway. OUCH! I think looking into the progesterone could be a good idea as well... Praying for a BFP for you very soon! 
:dust:


----------



## fandabby

ClaireCath said:


> Hi Ladies. Well the witch got me after all...but it's OK. I am still keeping the faith. I'll start the BC pill tomorrow to "rest" ovaried for this cycle and we will do IUI on the next cycle in March. In the meantime, we will be going to sunny Jamaica for a week to R&R, and honestly not think about the TTC for a bit. It will be back on our plate soon enough. We do have to go for a teaching session at RE in a couple weeks to learn how to do injections and what dates all my appts will fall on.
> I did get my spell and charm from Mia and am going to do my bit today. Also, have an appt with an acupuncturist specializing in Chinese medicine on Fri, and naturopath to tweak my diet and supplements. All these things will work together and bring the bfp soon!!! Gotta believe!!!
> 
> FANDABY, what a nightmare with your MW's office!!! Is it too late to switch to another? What with the gossip girl there and all.... Also doesn't sound like you have a great rapport with her. Why would you make up a story about hearing the baby's heartbeat for crying out loud?? Sorry your family is not really supportive of your lifestyle and choices but really it doesn't matter does it? I have learned that you cannot control the toxic behaviour of others,especially family, and you cannot own that. They own it alone....My family...ugh I could write a book. lol
> Glad the bleeding and cramping has stopped. Your little bean must be settled in nicely now. Awesome!
> 
> Charlie, sorry you were feeling bad but I'm glad that you are feeling better. No one likes a kick in the face and that's for sure what it feels like some days!! I'm no expert on the BF thing but I suppose if she's biting it could be time anyway. OUCH! I think looking into the progesterone could be a good idea as well... Praying for a BFP for you very soon!
> :dust:

Hi, how'd your appointments go? Have they sorted out treatments and supplements for you?

Did you do your bit on spell too?

This is it for you, BFP on it's way.

How was your R&R, hope you had an amazing time.

I spoke too soon with bleeding, pretty much each day but I get doppler out every day and track wee babe down, hanging in there through all of this. Cramps come and go, idk what's up but nothing I can do but put up with it.

Any way dear hope you're feeling positive about everything.

:hugs:


----------



## ClaireCath

Well, as it turns out my health insurance doesn't cover acupuncture but does cover naturopath so today i will see her for a consultation. And yes, did my bit for Mia. All in place! Thanks for the vote of confidence...you really do give me hope that i am NOT too old to be in this game!!! Jamaica is still 2 weeks away but wow, am I ready to go now! It's bloody freezing here! Minus 30 w wind chill, just insane...
Sounds like you are feeling positive still, hopefully the cramping will be gone soon. Take care of you.


----------



## fandabby

ClaireCath said:


> Well, as it turns out my health insurance doesn't cover acupuncture but does cover naturopath so today i will see her for a consultation. And yes, did my bit for Mia. All in place! Thanks for the vote of confidence...you really do give me hope that i am NOT too old to be in this game!!! Jamaica is still 2 weeks away but wow, am I ready to go now! It's bloody freezing here! Minus 30 w wind chill, just insane...
> Sounds like you are feeling positive still, hopefully the cramping will be gone soon. Take care of you.

Let me know how you get on at the naturopath, be interesting what they recommend.

Just remember to stay positive, there are divine forces at play and you don't want to waiver on that positivity. Look into crystals too for fertility like Moonstone, Unakite and Rose Quartz is said to increase fertility also. I have all three and wear them still as they protect pregnancy too.

Bet you can't wait for your trip to get out of that cold spell. The R&R will do you good.

I read somewhere the other day that a lady at 45 caught pregnant and gave birth aged 46! Us older ladies still have it in us.

Good luck at your appointment later.
:dust:


----------



## ClaireCath

fandabby said:


> ClaireCath said:
> 
> 
> Well, as it turns out my health insurance doesn't cover acupuncture but does cover naturopath so today i will see her for a consultation. And yes, did my bit for Mia. All in place! Thanks for the vote of confidence...you really do give me hope that i am NOT too old to be in this game!!! Jamaica is still 2 weeks away but wow, am I ready to go now! It's bloody freezing here! Minus 30 w wind chill, just insane...
> Sounds like you are feeling positive still, hopefully the cramping will be gone soon. Take care of you.
> 
> Let me know how you get on at the naturopath, be interesting what they recommend.
> 
> Just remember to stay positive, there are divine forces at play and you don't want to waiver on that positivity. Look into crystals too for fertility like Moonstone, Unakite and Rose Quartz is said to increase fertility also. I have all three and wear them still as they protect pregnancy too.
> 
> Bet you can't wait for your trip to get out of that cold spell. The R&R will do you good.
> 
> I read somewhere the other day that a lady at 45 caught pregnant and gave birth aged 46! Us older ladies still have it in us.
> 
> Good luck at your appointment later.
> :dust:Click to expand...

Thanks for the reinforcement! I am definitely still staying positive. I do affirmations and meditation every day. I firmly believe what you put out to the universe will come back to you!! I do wear my rose quartz on my chain. ;-)
Now, the good news from the naturopath!! She does do acupuncture as well as it is covered under naturopathic visit, I am in! First consultation was mostly just getting a basis of my particulars for treatment. She has recommended a hormone balancing diet, along with loads of detoxifying, organic foods and a list of do's and don'ts. Apparently we get alot of our toxins through environment, which can have an effect of fertility. And apparently Plastic is one of the worst things!! Never microwave in plastic which I knew....but even storing leftovers in plastic is a no no, along with refilling plastic water bottles. The chemicals leech from plastic into your food and are very toxic. So, that's an easy fix! I'm still making our smoothies every morning, almond milk, walnuts, chia, flax seed, bananas and berries, and am going to dig out my juicer. I figure none of this can hurt me or my man!!! Also might take off a couple lbs which he would like! (on him, not me that is. LOL)
As far as the acupuncture, I'll do my first treatment next week, and when I get the IUI in march, will do a pre and post iui treatment to help blood flow to vital organs.
This, along with all the wonderful forces of the universe will bring my bfp!!! And yes, a friend of mine is 45 and she just had a baby last year. It's just a number really....
Thanks for the support my dear! have a wonderful day, hope you are feeling great!!:hugs:


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Hi Ladies, I've just been reading through this thread and catching up on what everybody's been up to.

Fandabby, fingers, toes and everything crossed for your 12-week scan on Thursday. With my first son I bled throughout the first trimester and still went on to have a healthy baby. Let us know how it goes.

ClaireCath, have a fantastic, relaxed time in Jamaica!! I really hope the IUI does it for you next month. My grandmother was 46 when she had her youngest child; no meds or intervention, just a big surprise for her.

Charlie, anything doing with you? I weaned my LittleMan at 14 months, and even though I dreaded it at the time, looking back it was the right time for it. Hope that LP settles down a bit.

Me, I took a month off TTC and now I'm back in the 2ww. Today I'm 4dpo and trying not to obsess this time. Easier said than done, right?


----------



## fandabby

InVivoVeritas said:


> Hi Ladies, I've just been reading through this thread and catching up on what everybody's been up to.
> 
> Fandabby, fingers, toes and everything crossed for your 12-week scan on Thursday. With my first son I bled throughout the first trimester and still went on to have a healthy baby. Let us know how it goes.
> 
> ClaireCath, have a fantastic, relaxed time in Jamaica!! I really hope the IUI does it for you next month. My grandmother was 46 when she had her youngest child; no meds or intervention, just a big surprise for her.
> 
> Charlie, anything doing with you? I weaned my LittleMan at 14 months, and even though I dreaded it at the time, looking back it was the right time for it. Hope that LP settles down a bit.
> 
> Me, I took a month off TTC and now I'm back in the 2ww. Today I'm 4dpo and trying not to obsess this time. Easier said than done, right?

Thanks dear. I'm hoping everything will show towards healthy baby. I still listen to hb each day so I know babe alive, it's the what affect has all the bleeding had on baby and hope no cross over of blood so my anti bodies haven't hurt babe. Bit nervous but I'l go on auto pilot and pretend all is good like I have done for the 5.5 weeks I bled.

Hey good luck with your 2ww, fingers crossed you get your bfp. Do you test early or wait until af is due? Keep us posted of any symptoms.

:dust:


----------



## InVivoVeritas

If you're hearing the heartbeat every day that's excellent news! It's still nerve-wracking, though. Bet you'll be glad to see the little one jumping around on screen tomorrow.

I'm an early tester. I need progesterone supplements to sustain a pregnancy and I've had a lot of losses, so I like to know as early as possible so I can get those pessaries started. Hoping to test at about 11dpo, which is the start of next week.

I'm no good in the 2ww -- I like instant gratification!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Hey Fandabby, how was your scan today?


----------



## charlie15

Hi ladies, I have been having a break from TTC in BnB so not checked on for a while.

Fandabby, I see your scan is today, how did it go?

InViviVeritas, good luck with testing next week.

I am cautiously pregnant. I got a BFP 2 days ago on 11 dpo, which is great but early days. I am concerned about progesterone levels too, not that I know what mine are but due to my previous short LPs. Feeling a bit nervous, but also busy with Sophia so that keeps my mind off things!

ClaireCath how are you? How was your holiday?


----------



## fandabby

charlie15 said:


> Hi ladies, I have been having a break from TTC in BnB so not checked on for a while.
> 
> Fandabby, I see your scan is today, how did it go?
> 
> InViviVeritas, good luck with testing next week.
> 
> I am cautiously pregnant. I got a BFP 2 days ago on 11 dpo, which is great but early days. I am concerned about progesterone levels too, not that I know what mine are but due to my previous short LPs. Feeling a bit nervous, but also busy with Sophia so that keeps my mind off things!
> 
> ClaireCath how are you? How was your holiday?

WOW Charlie, congratulations, great news. 

I was also concerned about low progesterone and I self medicated with Serenity Cream which is a natural progesterone cream. Got several tubs from Wellsprings and started using it week 5 and just weaning off now. No idea if it helped but mentally I knew I was doing what I could to support pregnancy.

I didn't tell MW as when I asked about low progesterone when I had my miscarriage last year she poo poo'd it and said they don't link low progesterone with pregnancy loss they see pregnancy loss as unhealthy egg which wouldn't be sustained so your body wouldn't produce the progesterone because it knows to let it go - something on those lines - but I have read also that taking a progesterone supplement/cream would not sustain a pregnancy if things were not right so I figured in that case no harm done and got on and used it.

Did you test early or wait until you missed AF.

It is nerve wracking but hey you are pregnant, you must be so happy.

Yes scan went well. Measured a week ahead so now 13+4 instead of 12+ weeks. Also saw my consultant re my anti bodies and my levels are already high from 4 weeks ago so he's a little nervous. Done repeat bloods so we will see if level has come down. I am not too worried as with lady, at 12 weeks my levels were high and 12 weeks later they came down to an acceptable level so hopeful same thing will happen.

Had the nuchal test too so will know in 2 weeks if all is well with babes on board.

You take care of yourself and keep in touch.
:hugs:


----------



## charlie15

Great news about scan, a big relief. 

Thanks for that info in progesterone levels. I have been looking into getting some and have seen serenity cream, is that the aromatherapy one? I was concerned with falsely sustaining a pregnancy that is not meant to be, but what both you and the midwife say make sense.

I tested kind of early, well 1 day before AF was due. And tbh whatever happens I am just happy I have a BFP. Obviously I don't want a loss, but at least I know it's possible even breastfeeding, which is great as will not wean quite just yet.

What antibodies are you referring to that are high?


----------



## charlie15

Great news about scan, a big relief. 

Thanks for that info in progesterone levels. I have been looking into getting some and have seen serenity cream, is that the aromatherapy one? I was concerned with falsely sustaining a pregnancy that is not meant to be, but what both you and the midwife say make sense.

I tested kind of early, well 1 day before AF was due. And tbh whatever happens I am just happy I have a BFP. Obviously I don't want a loss, but at least I know it's possible even breastfeeding, which is great as will not wean quite just yet.

What antibodies are you referring to that are high?


----------



## fandabby

Hi, that Serenity Cream is a natural source and I have read threads where other UK ladies have used it.

I breastfed my 3 and I caught whilst feeding. I weaned off breastfeeding when I had 8-10 weeks to go so to give myself a rest and to build the reserves for new born.

My antibodies, I have Anti E, Kell and FYA. FYA is a problem because hubby tests positive for this antigen and all babies inherit dad's blood antigen and since I have the antibody my body attacks baby. My level at moment is 128 which is high as they like you under 32. I asked him to go through notes when I had lady as I remember it being high then and it then reduced but then it went high again and MCA scans suggested babe in trouble so I was induced 6 weeks early. I'm under specialist again where I live and also Birmingham Fetal Medicine so get seen every 2 weeks for antibody bloods and MCA scans. This keeps an eye on babe and if need be would need a uterine baby blood transfusion to keep cleaning out baby's blood until such time I need to deliver but this method needs to be caught early and with lady it was too late for that procedure so she came out instead and had treatments.
All turned out good for her.

I am never allowed to go to 40 weeks so if all good induced at week 38. I've been told since lady had trouble I could deliver early again like her so to prepare myself. I'm hopeful I'll be healthy and babe and go to week 38.

Anyway dear take it easy and stay positive.


----------



## Shannon30

Hello..would love to join this group read the thread and very inspired!!! I am also trying. Would love some support!!! Think I'll get it here!! Good luck to all the wonderful ladies and Congrats to fandabby!! I am now on cd 10 usually o on 14 like clockwork..fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Charlie, that's fantastic news! I've got everything crossed that you'll have a healthy and happy nine months.

Delighted that all went so well today, Fandabby, and that it sounds as though your consultant's on top of all the issues. And yay for having your dates moved forward!!

Shannon, welcome. This is a friendly and down-to-earth thread, always room for one more.

Me, I have the dreaded 7/8dpo symptoms that come every month (tender breasts, fatigue) whether I'm pregnant or not. Days are passing slooowly.


----------



## Shannon30

InVivo..thank you!!!! I'll be posting more once I actually O..guess it's a good weekend being Valentines day..lol Hoping we all get our BFP...SOON!!! Thanks again!!


----------



## fandabby

Welcome Shannon, good luck catching your egg this cycle, keep us posted...

InVivoVeritas, keep busy and intent being pregnant and fingers crossed you get your BFP in the days ahead. So exciting. Lots of baby dust.

ClaireCath, how was your jolly vacation? Are you back yet? Hope you had lots of downtime and had super fun.. March around the corner, oooooo BFP coming......

Charlie, how you doing today? Hope lil bean is sticking and developing nicely each day. Sticky dust your way.


----------



## Shannon30

Looks like I will probably O tomorrow. Hubby is traveling tomorrow. But dtd the last 4 days and this morning. Will do again Thursday. No sperm issues. Hope its ok. What do you all think??? Thanks!!!


----------



## fandabby

Yeap sounds good to me Shannon30.

We did the deed like on a sat, mon, skipped wed as kids sick, then thur am and fri. I got my 0 on persona monitor the fri and the sat along with positive opk on the sat too so must have ovulated on sun. We caught.

Have you pee'd on ovulation stick to pick up surge?

Good luck and lots of baby dust.


----------



## charlie15

Welcome Shannon, I can say this is a very supportive thread and not too overcrowded, so easy to keep up, if you know what I mean? Your plan sounds perfect, best to get the swimmers in there ready and waiting!

InViviVeritas hoping for your BFP around the corner! 

Fandabby, I am feeling ok, obviously still feeling very cautious, but that's me and the way I need to be. I was with my dd, just a bit of self preservation I think. I have been up getting increasingly tired, which is reminiscent of last pregnancy and sore boobs and tender abdomen. I have ordered the serenity progesterone cream. Like you, I figured it can't hurt and will make me feel like I am giving a bit of extra support. But I won't be telling the doctors!


----------



## charlie15

Welcome Shannon, I can say this is a very supportive thread and not too overcrowded, so easy to keep up, if you know what I mean? Your plan sounds perfect, best to get the swimmers in there ready and waiting!

InViviVeritas hoping for your BFP around the corner! 

Fandabby, I am feeling ok, obviously still feeling very cautious, but that's me and the way I need to be. I was with my dd, just a bit of self preservation I think. I have been up getting increasingly tired, which is reminiscent of last pregnancy and sore boobs and tender abdomen. I have ordered the serenity progesterone cream. Like you, I figured it can't hurt and will make me feel like I am giving a bit of extra support. But I won't be telling the doctors!


----------



## fandabby

No I didn't tell either. I used 1/4 teaspoon morning and again at night. Then when week 10 reduced it to half the 1/4 morning and night then week 12 just morning then by week 13 I stopped. I used the baking measuring spoon for accuracy. 

Good luck Charlie.


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Fandabby, I love watching your pregnancy ticker go up and up and up. :flower:

Charlie, early pregnancy is a horrible, stressful time. I always want to fast forward through and get to 14 weeks, when I can start to relax a bit. Hang in there! Any chance of an early scan for you?

Shannon, sounds like you did plenty to catch that O. Now the waiting begins.

Me, I'm holding out on POAS. My LP symptoms are always so like those of early pregnancy that I get my hopes up and am disappointed, so trying not to do that this time. AF is due on Friday, so trying to hold on til then if I can. I might test on Thursday, it's easier to deal with the disappointment of a BFN than have AF show up. We shall see how I feel by then.


----------



## fandabby

InVivoVeritas said:


> Fandabby, I love watching your pregnancy ticker go up and up and up. :flower:
> 
> Charlie, early pregnancy is a horrible, stressful time. I always want to fast forward through and get to 14 weeks, when I can start to relax a bit. Hang in there! Any chance of an early scan for you?
> 
> Shannon, sounds like you did plenty to catch that O. Now the waiting begins.
> 
> Me, I'm holding out on POAS. My LP symptoms are always so like those of early pregnancy that I get my hopes up and am disappointed, so trying not to do that this time. AF is due on Friday, so trying to hold on til then if I can. I might test on Thursday, it's easier to deal with the disappointment of a BFN than have AF show up. We shall see how I feel by then.

Gosh you're good holding out, I'd be testing today with an early test. Good luck and fingers crossed you get youf BFP. I'll be watching closely.

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Shannon30

THANK YOU...we shall see!!! Love the support and love hearing good news!! fandabby hope to join you soon!!! Good luck Charlie..i am the same way in the beginning..in fact I didn't tell anyone last time I was pregnant till 20 weeks...lol Invivo...I will be peeing OASlike crazy..that what I do..lol Thanks for the support!! Keep ya all posted!!!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Usually I POAS from about 9dpo on, I haven't held out this long since my oldest daughter in '98, when I didn't realise you were allowed to test before AF date. :shrug:

I wanted to do it differently this month, but I don't know if it was a good idea or not. Usually the BFNs coming from far too early let me down gently, but this time I've got myself all geared up to test and if it's a BFN I'll be very disappointed.

Testing first thing tomorrow morning, 13dpo. Fingers crossed for me, please.


----------



## fandabby

Very best of baby dust luck. Keeping everything crossed you get a positive.....


----------



## Shannon30

Invivo..good luck..everything crossed for you!!!!!


----------



## charlie15

InViviVeritas good luck!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

BFN. Next month I'll be peeing on everything in sight, holding out didn't work for me.

Shannon, you're next! How many DPO are you now?


----------



## fandabby

InVivoVeritas said:


> BFN. Next month I'll be peeing on everything in sight, holding out didn't work for me.
> 
> Shannon, you're next! How many DPO are you now?

Sorry InVivo you didn't get the results we were all hoping for. Are you sure you are out? Have your started your AF?

If definitely out, Yes on to the next month. Sending you a tonne of baby dust :dust:

Another thing are you taking supplements? It might be worth taking some to see if that helps.

Good luck dear.


Shannon, over to you. How long before you start testing? Good luck also and let's hope for a BFP for you. :dust::dust:


----------



## charlie15

InVivoVeritas said:


> BFN. Next month I'll be peeing on everything in sight, holding out didn't work for me.
> 
> Shannon, you're next! How many DPO are you now?

Boo, sorry about bfn, but is the witch here yet??


----------



## InVivoVeritas

No sign of the :witch: yet. She should have been here first thing yesterday morning but still nothing. I'm sure of my O date (OPK and charting), so I don't think I could have ovulated late. I still have all my good symptoms, which usually disappear about two days before AF.

I spent all of yesterday evening on Google and learned that if I'm not pregnant then I likely have a Corpus Luteum Cyst. I'm giving it til Monday and then I'll test again.

At this point I'm very ready for this 2ww to be over one way or the other.


----------



## fandabby

This waiting is the worse isn't it. Good news AF not arrived yet so you could still get your BFP.

Fingers crossed for you Monday for testing again. Let's hope AF stays away....
and you get your positive line...


----------



## Shannon30

Hello ladies..back from a cheer competition in OHIO..LONG WEEKEND. I see INVIVO...af hasn't shown yet, so still a chance..GOOD LUCK!! I am 5 dpo...will test starting tomorrow because I am a nut. Not holding out too much hope ..but time will tell. Keep you all posted. Thanks.


----------



## fandabby

Any news InVivo? 

Shannon, I was just the same testing early. Good luck and I'll be watching for an update.


----------



## Shannon30

Tested today..BFN...but expected still very early!!! I'll test everyday till af shows!!! Good luck ladies!!


----------



## ClaireCath

Hi Ladies! I am back and catching up on the thread....Welcome Shannon!
Going away to sunny Jamaica for a break and not even thinking about TTC was just what the dr ordered. IMAGINE! Having sex just for FUN!! LOL Anyway back on the train now, today is my first day back to work. I still have two weeks to wait before anything gets started at the RE's. My day 3 ultrasound will be March 18th and we'll go from there. IUI will be end of march/first of April...We'll be doing injections and a trigger shot. Been seeing the naturopath for acupuncture and she has me on a hormone balancing eating plan, supplements and UNDA drops for detoxification. So If nothing else, I am getting healthy this month! Also i will contact Mia when I know the date for the iui so she can give my spell a boost....
Charlie. great news!!, how are you feeling?
Fandaby, glad to see your scan went well and babes doing fine  Invivo, did the :witch: stay away??
I'll be keeping in touch ladies...count down to end of March for me!
:dust: to you all!


----------



## fandabby

Shannon, you're right is early so don't get disheartened. Few more days and hopefully you'll see a squinter... Good luck.

Hi ClaireCath, glad you had a fabulous break, you're right destressing does wanders for TTC. You sure you wouldn't have caught whilst away - does happen. ha ha now wouldn't that be awesome.

Great that you are doing all things positive and it won't be long now, fingers crossed.

InVivo, what is your update, did AF get you or you in limbo or did you get your BFP. Hope it's the latter.

Charlie, hope things are still going well for you. You must have started your cream by now. It just feels such a wait doesn't it from getting your positive to being allowed to book in cause I know here you have to be 8 weeks before you are seen by midwife.... Take care..

baby dust to you all


----------



## charlie15

Hey ClaireCath, good to see you back! Glad you had a lovely time in Jamacia, it would be amazing if you caught while away, I hear it happening so often. But either way am excited for you for this next month and plus, must seem like an age away the 18th though. I am feeling ok thanks, was very exhausted yesterday which was reminiscent of last pregnancy, that drugged feeling! But I have been very busy and full of cold, so probably lots of things combined, a bit more energy today, but that lovely bloating has kicked in! 

Shannon, hoping for a squinted for you! 

InViviVeritas hope it was a BFP for you...

Fandabby yep I got the cream 3 days ago, so have started applying it as you suggested. I saw my GP yesterday who has referred me to the maternity unit, and yep will have to wait a few more weeks to see a mw, I will also have to see the obstetric endocrine docs as I got post partum thyroiditis after dd so am still on thyroxine for that. Still feeling cautious as well as letting myself be happy. Have decided to go privately to get an early scan, but probably not until 8 weeks. How are you feeling? Can't believe that you are 15 weeks already!


----------



## fandabby

charlie15 said:


> Hey ClaireCath, good to see you back! Glad you had a lovely time in Jamacia, it would be amazing if you caught while away, I hear it happening so often. But either way am excited for you for this next month and plus, must seem like an age away the 18th though. I am feeling ok thanks, was very exhausted yesterday which was reminiscent of last pregnancy, that drugged feeling! But I have been very busy and full of cold, so probably lots of things combined, a bit more energy today, but that lovely bloating has kicked in!
> 
> Shannon, hoping for a squinted for you!
> 
> InViviVeritas hope it was a BFP for you...
> 
> Fandabby yep I got the cream 3 days ago, so have started applying it as you suggested. I saw my GP yesterday who has referred me to the maternity unit, and yep will have to wait a few more weeks to see a mw, I will also have to see the obstetric endocrine docs as I got post partum thyroiditis after dd so am still on thyroxine for that. Still feeling cautious as well as letting myself be happy. Have decided to go privately to get an early scan, but probably not until 8 weeks. How are you feeling? Can't believe that you are 15 weeks already!

Good luck at your appointments....

I'm doing well thanks,no more bleeding since just before 11 weeks. Totally off cream now as of 10ish days. No side affects from that but did wean off over few weeks. Look like I'm more 20 weeks, gone really big. Babe moving about and pushing up which leaves me tender but I dont mind, just grateful things are progressing. Still tired not sleeping, proper insomnia. Just started taking magnesium powder which you activate in boiling water and top up with cold. Seeing how that helps. Lady still mostly in our bed but hoping she'll be mostly in hers come Aug. We co sleep with babe for 12 months then transition into their room so I'm hoping she'll play ball when time comes so it not too cramped. We do have a super king so that helps..

Glad you're ok, stay well and keep us updated.


----------



## ClaireCath

fandabby said:


> Shannon, you're right is early so don't get disheartened. Few more days and hopefully you'll see a squinter... Good luck.
> 
> Hi ClaireCath, glad you had a fabulous break, you're right destressing does wanders for TTC. You sure you wouldn't have caught whilst away - does happen. ha ha now wouldn't that be awesome.
> 
> Great that you are doing all things positive and it won't be long now, fingers crossed.
> 
> InVivo, what is your update, did AF get you or you in limbo or did you get your BFP. Hope it's the latter.
> 
> Charlie, hope things are still going well for you. You must have started your cream by now. It just feels such a wait doesn't it from getting your positive to being allowed to book in cause I know here you have to be 8 weeks before you are seen by midwife.... Take care..
> 
> baby dust to you all

Thanks girls, But I highly doubt if I caught while away...the doc has me on the pill til March 13th...although that does happen I've heard. Fandaby are you really 20 weeks already? Wow! Amazing how it flies. Glad you are feeling good and things are progressing as per normal.


----------



## ClaireCath

charlie15 said:


> Hey ClaireCath, good to see you back! Glad you had a lovely time in Jamacia, it would be amazing if you caught while away, I hear it happening so often. But either way am excited for you for this next month and plus, must seem like an age away the 18th though. I am feeling ok thanks, was very exhausted yesterday which was reminiscent of last pregnancy, that drugged feeling! But I have been very busy and full of cold, so probably lots of things combined, a bit more energy today, but that lovely bloating has kicked in!
> 
> Shannon, hoping for a squinted for you!
> 
> InViviVeritas hope it was a BFP for you...
> 
> Fandabby yep I got the cream 3 days ago, so have started applying it as you suggested. I saw my GP yesterday who has referred me to the maternity unit, and yep will have to wait a few more weeks to see a mw, I will also have to see the obstetric endocrine docs as I got post partum thyroiditis after dd so am still on thyroxine for that. Still feeling cautious as well as letting myself be happy. Have decided to go privately to get an early scan, but probably not until 8 weeks. How are you feeling? Can't believe that you are 15 weeks already!

Hey Charlie! Hope you are feeling better soon and let's hope the next few weeks go by quickly for us both!


----------



## fandabby

ClaireCath said:


> fandabby said:
> 
> 
> Shannon, you're right is early so don't get disheartened. Few more days and hopefully you'll see a squinter... Good luck.
> 
> Hi ClaireCath, glad you had a fabulous break, you're right destressing does wanders for TTC. You sure you wouldn't have caught whilst away - does happen. ha ha now wouldn't that be awesome.
> 
> Great that you are doing all things positive and it won't be long now, fingers crossed.
> 
> InVivo, what is your update, did AF get you or you in limbo or did you get your BFP. Hope it's the latter.
> 
> Charlie, hope things are still going well for you. You must have started your cream by now. It just feels such a wait doesn't it from getting your positive to being allowed to book in cause I know here you have to be 8 weeks before you are seen by midwife.... Take care..
> 
> baby dust to you all
> 
> Thanks girls, But I highly doubt if I caught while away...the doc has me on the pill til March 13th...although that does happen I've heard. Fandaby are you really 20 weeks already? Wow! Amazing how it flies. Glad you are feeling good and things are progressing as per normal.Click to expand...

15 wks ClaireCath and yes has gone fast but slow if you know what I mean cause of all the bleeding slowed everything... felt like forever getting to 12 wks. It will feel quick now cause I have so many consultant appointments it'll fly past. 

I know a handful of people who caught on pill so you never know. March around the corner for you to make progress. Can't wait for you to get that positive, it'll happen.

Stay well and sending lots of twinkly baby dust to surround your aura.


----------



## Shannon30

Still BFN...af due Tuesday will test till she arrives. Thank you for thinking of me. Good luck Clairecath...may be will be getting our BFP in March. 20 weeks is such a milestone fandabby..CONGRATS!!!! Keep u all posted!!


----------



## fandabby

Hi ladies

Just checking in to see how everyone is. 

Big month for you ClaireCath, keep us posted on your progress, lots of baby dust. 

Shannon I figure AF got you as you have not posted for a BFP so good luck to you to for this cycle. 

Bring on some more positive pregnancies. 

Charlie, hope you doing well and baby growing nicely.

Baby dust all round.


----------



## adventuremom3

So nice to meet you and welcome aboard. I am also a mom of 3 :) Would love to get to know you better as we go through this journey.


----------



## Shannon30

Hello all..and yes Fandaddy the witch got me..but I was was away so I haven't posted. I am good now on CD 6 and back in the saddle. So her is to lots of BFP's this month!!! Keep you all posted ...thanks for checking up on me!!


----------



## charlie15

Sorry the witch got you Shannon, but fairy dust all around for this march! 

How are you doing fandabby?

Not long now clairecath! 

I am ok, tired tired and tired and full of nausea, gets worse every day, but all for a wonderful cause, so not grumbling!


----------



## fandabby

Charlie, my tiredness has eased a little so getting more done but tbh I need early nights if I dont I'm tired all day long. Dont feel I'm blooming but trying to enjoy. My husband keeps saying it's our last chill out and enjoy. I've been trying to hide it as much as possible as dont want my brother finding out. We had big dingdong when I was pregnant and miscarried last yr and we estranged now so i shouldnt really care but I do worry what people think and it's kinda spoiling it for me now. :growlmad:

Anyways hope you feel full of energy soon.

Shannon, sorry AF caught you, another cycle another chance of BFP. Good luck dear and visualise sperm meeting and fertilising egg etc, the power of thought and feeling is amazingly powerful.....

ClaireCath, keep us posted with your appointments and progress. Fingers crossed.

Ladies, a tonne of magical baby dust coming your way.


----------



## Shannon30

Thank you..and yes TONS OF MAGICAL baby dust this month. I am going to use pre-seed heard a lot of good things about that and I added additional vitamin's. I am also going to dtd a few days after I o. I am usually out of power..lol But I will dtd every other day starting today cd 8. And just and also 14,15 and 16. Fingers crossed for everyone!!!!! Good luck..I'll keep u posted.


----------



## fandabby

Shannon30 said:


> Thank you..and yes TONS OF MAGICAL baby dust this month. I am going to use pre-seed heard a lot of good things about that and I added additional vitamin's. I am also going to dtd a few days after I o. I am usually out of power..lol But I will dtd every other day starting today cd 8. And just and also 14,15 and 16. Fingers crossed for everyone!!!!! Good luck..I'll keep u posted.

Sounds like good plan, good luck.


----------



## ClaireCath

Hi Ladies! 

Fandaby~ Thanks for your continuing positive vibes! Sorry you are feeling tired and the family stuff...ugh, try not to let it bother you and chill your DH is right on that. I'm all set to start injections Tuesday, picked up my scrips and feeling verry excited and hopeful!! I'll def keep you posted. Just looking at your ticker, I cannot believe you are almost halfway there! That's awesome. Just listen to your body and get your rest when needed (but you already know that) lol
Charlie~ hope the nausea lets up a bit and yes not long now!! I'm stoked for this! I am telling myself the same thing, when I feel pukey and tired it will be for a good cause! Already warned DH thouhg that i may turn a little sucky baby on him. Also I'm thinking the hormones from injections might make me a bit bitchy/tired/moody. Yay for him. Bet he can't wait. Haha
Shannon~ sorry the old witch gotcha....positive energy coming your way for this cycle!! Cheers, love and peace ladies!

:dust:


----------



## charlie15

:dust:


ClaireCath said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Fandaby~ Thanks for your continuing positive vibes! Sorry you are feeling tired and the family stuff...ugh, try not to let it bother you and chill your DH is right on that. I'm all set to start injections Tuesday, picked up my scrips and feeling verry excited and hopeful!! I'll def keep you posted. Just looking at your ticker, I cannot believe you are almost halfway there! That's awesome. Just listen to your body and get your rest when needed (but you already know that) lol
> Charlie~ hope the nausea lets up a bit and yes not long now!! I'm stoked for this! I am telling myself the same thing, when I feel pukey and tired it will be for a good cause! Already warned DH thouhg that i may turn a little sucky baby on him. Also I'm thinking the hormones from injections might make me a bit bitchy/tired/moody. Yay for him. Bet he can't wait. Haha
> Shannon~ sorry the old witch gotcha....positive energy coming your way for this cycle!! Cheers, love and peace ladies!
> 
> Ooh good luck ClaireCath, sending lots and lots of :dust:

 vibes to you!


----------



## charlie15

Ooh that reply went a bit wrong, but you know what I mean!


----------



## ClaireCath

Lol...ya I got it! :winkwink:


----------



## fandabby

ClaireCath said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Fandaby~ Thanks for your continuing positive vibes! Sorry you are feeling tired and the family stuff...ugh, try not to let it bother you and chill your DH is right on that. I'm all set to start injections Tuesday, picked up my scrips and feeling verry excited and hopeful!! I'll def keep you posted. Just looking at your ticker, I cannot believe you are almost halfway there! That's awesome. Just listen to your body and get your rest when needed (but you already know that) lol
> Charlie~ hope the nausea lets up a bit and yes not long now!! I'm stoked for this! I am telling myself the same thing, when I feel pukey and tired it will be for a good cause! Already warned DH thouhg that i may turn a little sucky baby on him. Also I'm thinking the hormones from injections might make me a bit bitchy/tired/moody. Yay for him. Bet he can't wait. Haha
> Shannon~ sorry the old witch gotcha....positive energy coming your way for this cycle!! Cheers, love and peace ladies


Hey ClaireCath, I aint too worried about tiredness, aches, pains, just so grateful we caught and this one staying put. I did school run on Friday without hiding under my coat, so came out sotospeak. Loads mums came up and were shocked to see my bump but were also pleased, so yeah screw my brother n his wife. They'll find out eventually but not through us and so what. If they get upset cause didnt come from me then they should have been kinder last yr when I had my pregnancy and miscarriage.

Tuesday, I'll be sending you all things positive, so excited for you. Hope you're feeling good and feel that pregnancy coming to get you. Hormones do turn you upside down, but hey, good reason with BFP on it's way. :hugs:

Take care, plenty of water too! Keep everything moving and hydrated.

Look forward to your update.


----------



## ClaireCath

Thanks hun, glad you came out of the closet and that there are plenty of people happy for you! I'm sure I will get some raised eyebrows as well esp from my ex and his friends, possibly his kids...but I can't worry about any of that! And yes, your bro should have been kinder. maybe someday there can be a mend in the relationship? One never knows!
As far as staying positive, I am I think even subconsciously, the first thing this morning in that half sleep dreaming state I rolled over and said to DH "we're gonna make a baby baby" Lol Woke myself up with that! Water, herbal tea, no caffeine, leafy greens,lean protein, massage, acupuncture, and positive meditation...very busy making some big juicy eggies! Hehe Will keep u posted! xo:hugs:


----------



## Shannon30

Well I am officially 1 dpo. We will see. If it doesn't work this month..it's not from lack of trying..ughhhh. I will even dtd 1 more time tonight. Fandabby...hope you start feeling better and I am thrilled about your pregnancy and if your family doesn't get that..OH WELL!! Not sure of the history..but sorry about your previous mc. They are so hard!! Claire wishing you tons of luck this month..I think this may be our month!!!! Charlie I hope you start feeling better. I have this with every pregnancy and you will get through it..ITS HARD I know!! Fingers crossed for everyone. Positive and sticky vibes!!! GOOD LUCK! keep you posted. I will start to POAS EARLY..like 8 dpo.


----------



## ClaireCath

Hang in there Shannon...sending you lots of good vibes for a sticky bean this month! Would be lovely to get a few BFP's this month on here!!
:dust:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Wanting to join you guys. I turned 42 in October and I'm trying for my 3rd. I married at 37, started trying to get pregnant at almost 38 and did but miscarried. That m/c was followed by a chemical. At 39 I did ivf and got my twins. At 40 I got pregnant again and miscarried and then miscarried again at 41. I started the process of getting ready for another round of ivf (my numbers are not fantastic but ok for my age) but in my fantasy world I'd love to get pregnant naturally. I use opks and a clear blue fertility monitor, started with mucinex and am taking ubiquinol. I'm also doing acupuncture and taking herbs. I've been using the monitor a long time but everything else I've been doing for almost a month. I feel hopeless and crazy at times. Like how I DTD with my husband the Saturday morning he left for a week long business trip, never checked for ovulation because initially I thought I'd take the month off from ttc since he would be away during my fertile period but now I've decided that based on symptoms and a positive opk I feel like I ovulated the Tuesday after he left and now I'm thinking maybe that's enough. Logically I know it isn't but I'm crazy! I started testing yesterday at 7 dp-assumed ovulation, got 2 thin lines which were probably evaporation lines and was upset this morning that I can't even get an evaporation line! Anyway that's my story.


----------



## Shannon30

Welcome Maxxiandniko..hope all works out,,,you never know. Sometimes all it takes is 1 time!! Sending you positive vibes!!! I dtd some much this month ..if there is an egg..and it's a good one, this should work. Never know. Keep us posted and hope to hear some great news from you!!


----------



## maxxiandniko

Shannon30 said:


> Welcome Maxxiandniko..hope all works out,,,you never know. Sometimes all it takes is 1 time!! Sending you positive vibes!!! I dtd some much this month ..if there is an egg..and it's a good one, this should work. Never know. Keep us posted and hope to hear some great news from you!!

I did another blue dye test and got a skinny line positive and later on I did a FRER and it was totally white. Well when I took it out of the case and twisted it I could make myself see a tinge of pink. I'm sure the blue dye tests are evaps. I feel so crazy! Anyway it's nice to be able to post when I feel crazy.


----------



## Shannon30

maxxiandniko said:


> Shannon30 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Maxxiandniko..hope all works out,,,you never know. Sometimes all it takes is 1 time!! Sending you positive vibes!!! I dtd some much this month ..if there is an egg..and it's a good one, this should work. Never know. Keep us posted and hope to hear some great news from you!!
> 
> I did another blue dye test and got a skinny line positive and later on I did a FRER and it was totally white. Well when I took it out of the case and twisted it I could make myself see a tinge of pink. I'm sure the blue dye tests are evaps. I feel so crazy! Anyway it's nice to be able to post when I feel crazy.Click to expand...

I hear ya..I do the same thing!!!! I am a poas NUT. I am def. waiting this time till at least 9dpo. I am 2 dpo now...long wait..ughhhh Good luck. Keep us posted.
Shannon


----------



## fandabby

Hi and welcome maxxiandniko. Try using second wee, I always found it stronger.

I know how you feel trying to see those squinters. I start testing day 7 every day and some twice. Good job I used to buy in bulk those cheapies. 

Good luck.

Oh just a thought, if you upload to canyouseealine.com you can change the appearance and the darker one gives you an illumination on the lines, makes it easier to see if you have a faint positive. Yes I did that too.

Let us know and link it if you upload so we can take a look.


----------



## maxxiandniko

fandabby said:


> Hi and welcome maxxiandniko. Try using second wee, I always found it stronger.
> 
> I know how you feel trying to see those squinters. I start testing day 7 every day and some twice. Good job I used to buy in bulk those cheapies.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Oh just a thought, if you upload to canyouseealine.com you can change the appearance and the darker one gives you an illumination on the lines, makes it easier to see if you have a faint positive. Yes I did that too.
> 
> Let us know and link it if you upload so we can take a look.

I peed a second time in a cup to make sure the sample wasn't dilute (I drink a lot of water normally) and the frer was still negative (yes I'm waiting for someone to say that dipping the frer in a cup will give you a false negative ha ha). Can I upload a picture from my iPhone?


----------



## maxxiandniko

Shannon30 said:


> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shannon30 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Maxxiandniko..hope all works out,,,you never know. Sometimes all it takes is 1 time!! Sending you positive vibes!!! I dtd some much this month ..if there is an egg..and it's a good one, this should work. Never know. Keep us posted and hope to hear some great news from you!!
> 
> I did another blue dye test and got a skinny line positive and later on I did a FRER and it was totally white. Well when I took it out of the case and twisted it I could make myself see a tinge of pink. I'm sure the blue dye tests are evaps. I feel so crazy! Anyway it's nice to be able to post when I feel crazy.Click to expand...
> 
> I hear ya..I do the same thing!!!! I am a poas NUT. I am def. waiting this time till at least 9dpo. I am 2 dpo now...long wait..ughhhh Good luck. Keep us posted.
> ShannonClick to expand...

I've got to stop. It's ridiculous. This cycle is a bust as far as refraining from testing since I may as well go all the way but I'm going to have to exercise some control next cycle.


----------



## maxxiandniko

Anyone have any other ideas on what else I could add to my regimen of ubiquinol, Chinese herbs, mucinex? I was looking on line and found stuff to make fertility shakes - maca, royal jelly, those kinds of things. The problem with me is that I start things and get discouraged after a month or two.


----------



## Shannon30

maxxiandniko said:


> Anyone have any other ideas on what else I could add to my regimen of ubiquinol, Chinese herbs, mucinex? I was looking on line and found stuff to make fertility shakes - maca, royal jelly, those kinds of things. The problem with me is that I start things and get discouraged after a month or two.

What I did this month was used vitimins..multi, vit b6, CQ10, and musinex and also pre seed. I used opk test..which I did get a blaring positive. I dtd every other day 8,10,12..then I did 13, 14, 15. So only time will tell if I had a good egg..lol I am now 2 dpo. I will start to test at 9dpo.if I can hold out. This is my 4 month..but really trying now.
Shannon


----------



## fandabby

I detailed my supplements on pg 1 towards bottom. Not sure if it helped but got my BFP so may well have.

You probably can upload your tests via mobile phone. Try it and see if it works.

Good luck.


----------



## ClaireCath

Hi Maxxiandniko. Welcome! Don't worry, we all feel a bit crazy sometimes! I think it's the nature of the beast, and this is a great place to vent and get support. Supplements I take are B6, B12, evening primrose oil, vitamin e, loads of vitamin C, prenatal with folic. I was taking DHEA but stopped when I started prepping for iui. I have heard that royal jelly is good too. I give DH mca and make fertility smoothies for us both.... Im' on CD 7, going for my third scan today to see how eggies are doing. My day 7 scan showed 3 follies~ 7,7 and 6 mm. Tech said that was good, and 3 is a great number("you don't want to be another Jon and Kate right?") increased my stims a bit these last two nights so hopefully they've grown. I have been doing the acupuncture, fertility yoga, castor oil packs, clean diet. I believe I'm doing all i can do on my end so we will leave it in destiny's(and the DR's. lol) after that!
Hope everyone is well, will catch up soon. Shannon, let us now when the POAS festivities begin! lol Fandaby, I'm sure you've moved over to the pregnancy board by now but would love to keep in touch!
Have a great day ladies! :hugs:


----------



## maxxiandniko

ClaireCath said:


> Hi Maxxiandniko. Welcome! Don't worry, we all feel a bit crazy sometimes! I think it's the nature of the beast, and this is a great place to vent and get support. Supplements I take are B6, B12, evening primrose oil, vitamin e, loads of vitamin C, prenatal with folic. I was taking DHEA but stopped when I started prepping for iui. I have heard that royal jelly is good too. I give DH mca and make fertility smoothies for us both.... Im' on CD 7, going for my third scan today to see how eggies are doing. My day 7 scan showed 3 follies~ 7,7 and 6 mm. Tech said that was good, and 3 is a great number("you don't want to be another Jon and Kate right?") increased my stims a bit these last two nights so hopefully they've grown. I have been doing the acupuncture, fertility yoga, castor oil packs, clean diet. I believe I'm doing all i can do on my end so we will leave it in destiny's(and the DR's. lol) after that!
> Hope everyone is well, will catch up soon. Shannon, let us now when the POAS festivities begin! lol Fandaby, I'm sure you've moved over to the pregnancy board by now but would love to keep in touch!
> Have a great day ladies! :hugs:

I think you don't want to be Jon and Kate for a whole bunch of reasons other than 8 kids ha ha. I decided to order the fertility smoothies. I feel crazy because I keep taking pregnancy tests and this was supposed to be my month off! My period should get here on Thursday so at least this part of the nightmare will be over. I'm cleared for ivf but my husband would only be doing it because I want to do it. I guess that's why I wish it would happen on it's own. I almost feel like since I had to go the ivf route the first time this is all futile. Pleasant thoughts for a Monday morning!


----------



## fandabby

Hi ladies

ClaireCath, remember to stop evening primrose when you ovulate. It can interfere with implantation. Check with your therapist to see what should be stopped at ovulation... good luck this cycle, fingers crossed for you. Sounds like your eggs are rippening nicely, keep up the good work.

Shannon, have you started testing yet. Keep us updated and fingers crossed for you too.

Charlie, hope your sickness and tiredness is easing up and giving you chance to enjoy. You still doing the progesterone?

Maxxiandniko, sorry you feel you didn't get your dream this cycle. Maybe adjust a few things and add the supplements for both you and your partner and let's hope that brings a positive change for you. Remember the Zinc too, great for eggs and sperm quality. Drink plenty of water, that helps with blood flow but also good for fertile cm. 

Lots of baby dust ladies, I want to read about some BFPs sooner than later.....


AFM, can't bend over and put socks on so easily now, and, I am only 19 weeks. Does that mean I am going to be huge? I had a big growth in belly saturday, my sides were in agony, I googled it as you do and something about round ligament pain. I have two bulges just below my ribs both sides, very much ouch. Been massaging the area but today still very tender. Must be my age ha ha. Other than that just the usual pregnancy symptoms. I'm half way now as will deliver at the latest week 38, that day will be on me before I know it.

I'm gonna keep checking this thread and hope to see some happy smiley faces soon.

Take care..


----------



## Shannon30

fandabby said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> ClaireCath, remember to stop evening primrose when you ovulate. It can interfere with implantation. Check with your therapist to see what should be stopped at ovulation... good luck this cycle, fingers crossed for you. Sounds like your eggs are rippening nicely, keep up the good work.
> 
> Shannon, have you started testing yet. Keep us updated and fingers crossed for you too.
> 
> Charlie, hope your sickness and tiredness is easing up and giving you chance to enjoy. You still doing the progesterone?
> 
> Maxxiandniko, sorry you feel you didn't get your dream this cycle. Maybe adjust a few things and add the supplements for both you and your partner and let's hope that brings a positive change for you. Remember the Zinc too, great for eggs and sperm quality. Drink plenty of water, that helps with blood flow but also good for fertile cm.
> 
> Lots of baby dust ladies, I want to read about some BFPs sooner than later.....
> 
> 
> AFM, can't bend over and put socks on so easily now, and, I am only 19 weeks. Does that mean I am going to be huge? I had a big growth in belly saturday, my sides were in agony, I googled it as you do and something about round ligament pain. I have two bulges just below my ribs both sides, very much ouch. Been massaging the area but today still very tender. Must be my age ha ha. Other than that just the usual pregnancy symptoms. I'm half way now as will deliver at the latest week 38, that day will be on me before I know it.
> 
> I'm gonna keep checking this thread and hope to see some happy smiley faces soon.
> 
> Take care..

HELLO...I remember the pain of a growing belly..Hope you start feeling better !! I feel ok...I am now 7dpo will test starting tomorrow because I am crazy. I have a lot of gas lately..tmi..BURPING..lol And I want a lot of sweets..who knows. If nioit this month what do you think I should add to my supplements. I am taking a pre natal multi vit. B6, and COQ10..anything else that may help? And how much of each? Thanks.


----------



## charlie15

Hi ladies, fandabby, well they say you're bigger with each pregnancy! I remember those growing pains, ouch! 

Sending lots of :dust: to ClaireCath, Shannon and maxiandnico :thumbup:

Sorry Shannon I am no expert on supplements so would not want to advise a thing as I know nothing! 

AFM I am ok, bloated, still tired, not so sick anymore :thumbup: still not really believing or feeling pregnant!


----------



## fandabby

Shannon30 said:


> HELLO...I remember the pain of a growing belly..Hope you start feeling better !! I feel ok...I am now 7dpo will test starting tomorrow because I am crazy. I have a lot of gas lately..tmi..BURPING..lol And I want a lot of sweets..who knows. If nioit this month what do you think I should add to my supplements. I am taking a pre natal multi vit. B6, and COQ10..anything else that may help? And how much of each? Thanks.

Hi, This is my list of what I took before getting pregnant:

Prenatal vitamins Fertilaid from Babystart - 1 a day

Calcium, Magnesium with Vitamin D3 - took 3 a day with meals. total dose taking all 3 are Vit D 400 i.u. Calcium 1,000mg, Magnesium 500mg*

Mega B-100 Time Released Vitamin B Complex - 1 a day

CoEnzyme Q-10 30mg - I took 6 a day with meals

Royal Jelly 100mg - I took 3 a day with meals

Wheat Germ Oil 1130mg - 1 a day

Triple Mega 3.6.9 1200mg Active Omega Complex - 3 a day with meal

Vit D3, 10,000IU - 1 a day

Black Cohosh 40mg - 2 capsules twice a day with meal (I took this after my miscarriage finished end of Nov 2013) From what I have read you are supposed to only take this up until ovulation. I stopped at CD12. Then waited for period to come and then started again on CD1 if not pregnant

Red Raspberry leaf 3 a day tablets. Stopped at CD12 then started again CD1 if not pregnant


Evening Primrose Oil (again stop at CD12)

Once I got my positive I stopped everything apart from prenatals, the calcium mix, triple mega 3-6-9 I reduced to 1 a day and Vit D3 10,000 IU.

Hope this makes sense. If you google them for fertility you will get the information on how they can help.

Good luck.


----------



## maxxiandniko

My period started tonight :growlmad: I really shouldn't be surprised. I was supposed to take this last cycle off. So tomorrow I get to set my monitor to CD 1 and will think positive thoughts. My fertility smoothie stuff was shipped. Shannon I'll let you know what they sent me but I'm not too familiar with supplements. I'll start some and give up very quickly. Today makes a month starting acupuncture too. And after my husband gets back from his business trip next week we'll have the dreaded ivf talk!


----------



## Shannon30

I am 8dpo..may test for the hell of it..not expecting anything. Will keep you all posted. Thanks for all the info. on supplements. I will be adding a few next month if this month doesn't work out. Talk soon ladies.


----------



## Shannon30

Well I am either 8dpo or 9 and I got a BFN this morning. But now worries I know it's early. I got my BFP last time at 12 dpo...so we will see. Hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## charlie15

Hi ladies, not a happy update from me. I have had a missed miscarriage. Scan today showed no HB and a much smaller size than should be. I can't say I am surprised as I just stopped feeling pregnant and thought something may have happened. But obviously I am sad and now just want to miscarry naturally and try and move on.

Fandabby I know you had a horrible mc, do you mind if I ask you how long did you wait to TTC after? Not sure how I feel now, I think I just want to be emotionally and mentally ready to TTC, but would love to know from others experiences with this.


----------



## Shannon30

So sorry for your news Charlie. I have also had a missed mc and they stink!! Same thing..stopped feeling pregnant. I always get ms so when I didn't get it..I knew. Mine was taking too long to go naturally so I had a d&c and it was a painless procedure. Sending you hugs. Feel better!!!


----------



## fandabby

charlie15 said:


> Hi ladies, not a happy update from me. I have had a missed miscarriage. Scan today showed no HB and a much smaller size than should be. I can't say I am surprised as I just stopped feeling pregnant and thought something may have happened. But obviously I am sad and now just want to miscarry naturally and try and move on.
> 
> Fandabby I know you had a horrible mc, do you mind if I ask you how long did you wait to TTC after? Not sure how I feel now, I think I just want to be emotionally and mentally ready to TTC, but would love to know from others experiences with this.

Massive hugs Charlie, so sorry you have had a mmc and now your emotional rollercoaster begins. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I don't mind you asking about mine but please bear in mind mine was unusual. Here goes:

I was told at my 9 wk scan had mmc, no hb. Had to return week later for confirmation. My bleeding started 4 Oct, extremely heavy and labour like pains. I couldnt take painkillers cause I was diagnosed last yr with duodenitis and ulcers. I bled constantly for 7 weeks. My body would go into a medium flow then gush and I yo yo d like this the whole time. I passed last pregnancy material as they call it 14th Nov and bleeding started to ease up and stopped 23rd. We did't wait watched for ovulation and caught straight away. I was on iron for 3 months as all the bleeding cause anaemia. Women dont normally bleed no where near as long as me I think the typical is 3-4 weeks.

I had enough by 7 weeks and it was tough to get through spent most of it crying and in evening sinking a bottle on wine to numb myself. Everyone is different handling it. As we waited so long for mc to finish and my age going on 43 we started dtd after bleeding stopped every other day until got positive for ovulation then stopped. Caught this little one.

If you have any questions please just ask.

Really feel for you right now, take care and day at a time.:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## charlie15

Thanks Shannon and fandabby. Fandabby your mc sounds awful, poor you, I am so sorry you went through that. Did they say when the baby had stopped growing? I will probably go down the medicated route if I don't miscarry naturally. Your experience makes me think about just getting on with trying straight away after rather than waiting until my next AF. 

Tbh I am ok, yesterday I was very sad but not in the slightest surprised. Both of my pregnancies I have expected to loose, and seen it as a bonus when I don't, my way of self preservation I guess. Also I had never really got attached to the pregnancy at all, at 8 weeks in my heart I knew something was wrong, which is why I got this scan done. But I fully expect ups and downs to come my way, luckily I now have no symptoms of pregnancy at all, so I am hoping something will start soon. 

How are you doing though?when is your 20 wk scan?

ClaireCath how are things?


----------



## fandabby

charlie15 said:


> Thanks Shannon and fandabby. Fandabby your mc sounds awful, poor you, I am so sorry you went through that. Did they say when the baby had stopped growing? I will probably go down the medicated route if I don't miscarry naturally. Your experience makes me think about just getting on with trying straight away after rather than waiting until my next AF.
> 
> Tbh I am ok, yesterday I was very sad but not in the slightest surprised. Both of my pregnancies I have expected to loose, and seen it as a bonus when I don't, my way of self preservation I guess. Also I had never really got attached to the pregnancy at all, at 8 weeks in my heart I knew something was wrong, which is why I got this scan done. But I fully expect ups and downs to come my way, luckily I now have no symptoms of pregnancy at all, so I am hoping something will start soon.
> 
> How are you doing though?when is your 20 wk scan?
> 
> ClaireCath how are things?

I started bleeding when I literally had no symptoms left, no bloat, no sickness and literally did not feel pregnant. It came on like a heavy period straight away.

I kept ringing EPU and they just said wait it out and come the 3 week mark still bleeding still testing positive they couldn't get me in for a scan until something crazy like 10 days, WTF. They said if I bleed out of pads every 20 mins for a couple of hours to go to A&E. I was changing every 30 minutes and double padded myself. I thought about medical route but in the end went on auto pilot and waited it out.

Let's hope yours is quick and painless.

When they scanned me the baby measured something like 5.5mm, they never told me gestation but when I googled I gather between 6-7 weeks.
I started to bleed week 10 so it took 3-4 weeks for bleeding to start from baby not progressing. I think maybe my fibroids had something to do with the amount of blood I was losing too so please don't freak out over my experience. I was just one of those anomalies.

I go to Bham fetal medicine next wednesday for MCA scans (because of my anti bodies) and then my proper 20 week anomaly scan is next Friday. Bit nervous as you really don't know what's going on do you until you get scanned. I'm sure it will be all fine.

Like you when I had MMC I couldn't connect to pregnancy and kept saying something is wrong and people just kept saying don't be silly. I think your own intuition is usually right.

You take care Charlie and if you need to rant and rave just PM me.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Shannon30

Thinking of you Charlie...and OMG Fandabby. What a HORRIBLE experience. I think that is why I wet the medical route to afraid of the unknown. Just dreadful. Glad you are feeling good fandabby and Charlie hope you are doing ok!!!


----------



## ClaireCath

charlie15 said:


> Thanks Shannon and fandabby. Fandabby your mc sounds awful, poor you, I am so sorry you went through that. Did they say when the baby had stopped growing? I will probably go down the medicated route if I don't miscarry naturally. Your experience makes me think about just getting on with trying straight away after rather than waiting until my next AF.
> 
> Tbh I am ok, yesterday I was very sad but not in the slightest surprised. Both of my pregnancies I have expected to loose, and seen it as a bonus when I don't, my way of self preservation I guess. Also I had never really got attached to the pregnancy at all, at 8 weeks in my heart I knew something was wrong, which is why I got this scan done. But I fully expect ups and downs to come my way, luckily I now have no symptoms of pregnancy at all, so I am hoping something will start soon.
> 
> How are you doing though?when is your 20 wk scan?
> 
> ClaireCath how are things?

Oh Charlie, my heart goes out to you hun. Huge :hugs: I'm sorry to say I don't have any advice at all since I have not been there, but like Fandaby said feel free to vent to me any time at all. Glad you are not feeling too badly about it now and please keep up that spirit!
Afm, I'm nearing the end of my injections..a couple more days and i will do the trigger shot i believe! Will know more by Sunday, But I think IUI will be Tuesday. Then the long wait....And yes Fandaby, I di cut out the Evening primrose already. Thanks hun.  
Take good care ladies.


----------



## Shannon30

BFN today..but af isn't due till Friday. So we shall see. I have cramps. But I have gotton them when I was pregnant also..WHO KNOWS!!!!! Took a FRED 6 days sooner. So maybe it's too early. I am thinking ..on to next month:((((


----------



## fandabby

Hang in there Shannon, not over yet. I had cramps leading up and it was all the implanting. Fingers crossed for you. Are you using those 10 miu tests? That's what I used and then backed it up with CB digital a few days later.
I was dreadful, testing all the time.

Upload you photo to canyouseealine.com and if you use the 'Show Invert' when you have uploaded, it changes the colour and the lines have a glow to them. Makes it easier to spot that squinter coming.

Here is an example of what I mean, mine at 10/11 days PO - definite squinter but inverted you can see the strong glow which tells you test has worked and just above the glows just visible where the positive line shows. 

https://www.canyouseealine.com/view_home_pregnancy_test.php?method=invert&testID=41811

If you upload, post the link and I'll take a look.

good luck dear. Lots of baby dust.


----------



## fandabby

Charlie - how are you doing? Have you started to bleed now? Hope you're coping okay and have plenty of support. Am thinking about you. Take care honey.

ClaireCath - how are things with your progress? Are you getting close now to trying? Remember to think and feel Mia's spell and feel it working. Use imagery for sperm fertilising your egg and implanting, that's what I did and feel the excitement that will bring. Living the experience draws it to you remember.

Good luck and lots of baby dust.

Take care ladies.....


----------



## ClaireCath

Hi all....Shannon, hang in there! Like Fandaby says cramping could go either way! Rooting for you here! Charlie, hope you are feeling ok these days. Remember we are here for you!
AFM,My follies were up to 21 and 19 yesterday and doc wanted to give them one more day of growth so....TONIGHT WE TRIGGER! IUI WED. morning! I also have 2 more around 7 but he's saying those won't come into play. Numbers are all good and with DH totally quitting smoking his :spermy:s should be excellent! I'm curious to see that result actually. His numbers were good even before he quit so....
I emailed Mia and let her know the date for IUI...It's Wednesday am at 10:30. I'm super excited and have been doing my meditation and visualization daily. My reiki master told me the same things, surround myself in the highest vibration and positive self talk. She feels things are on my side and sees wonderful things happening. She even wants to give me a treatment when I am in the early stages of labor. LOL
So we trigger tonight and Wed is the big day! Hope you are feeling well, and have someone tying your shoes for you my dear! Haha :hugs: Thanks for your support!
Have a great day all!


----------



## Shannon30

Thanks ClaireCath...Still cramps and I thought I had a light BFP..but line eye. AF is due Friday we will see. I am so excited for you!!! I have such a wonderful feeling!!! Positive thoughts heading your way!!! I'll keep you all posted..thinking I am out this month..but never know. talk soon.


----------



## Shannon30

AF got me..OK though. At least it was a nice 28 day cycle. Onto next month!!!


----------



## ClaireCath

Shannon30 said:


> AF got me..OK though. At least it was a nice 28 day cycle. Onto next month!!!

Onward and upward my friend! Glad to see you are keeping the great attitude! Our IUI went really well. DH's Numbers were great and we are very hopeful! Now we just wait...going to be long couple weeks. lol


----------



## Shannon30

Wishing you tons of luck. I am hoping this is our month!!! I am now on cd 8...KEEPING everything crossed!!! Keep you posted.
Shannon


ClaireCath said:


> Shannon30 said:
> 
> 
> AF got me..OK though. At least it was a nice 28 day cycle. Onto next month!!!
> 
> Onward and upward my friend! Glad to see you are keeping the great attitude! Our IUI went really well. DH's Numbers were great and we are very hopeful! Now we just wait...going to be long couple weeks. lolClick to expand...


----------



## charlie15

Wishing lots of baby fairy dust to you clairecath and Shannon.

Fandabby, how were your scans? I hope all is going well with you hun.

I decided to go for a D&C and have just had it this morning. I had started bleeding 2 days ago, but not much. It was the right choice for me as I just hated the idea of actively miscarying while looking after my adorable but nutty 17 month old! Now onwards from this. I think I will be giving myself 2 months before we ttc again. So probably not until june. I just want my body to recover first.


----------



## fandabby

charlie15 said:


> Wishing lots of baby fairy dust to you clairecath and Shannon.
> 
> Fandabby, how were your scans? I hope all is going well with you hun.
> 
> I decided to go for a D&C and have just had it this morning. I had started bleeding 2 days ago, but not much. It was the right choice for me as I just hated the idea of actively miscarying while looking after my adorable but nutty 17 month old! Now onwards from this. I think I will be giving myself 2 months before we ttc again. So probably not until june. I just want my body to recover first.

Hi Charlie, I have been thinking about you. Sending you hugs for your emotional and physical recovery. :hugs:

You take it easy and take each day as it comes.

AFM, scans went well. Babe looks fine from what they can see but they still say they can't be 100% sure. MCA Doppler showed within range so things stable at this point. Just waiting on blood results to see if antibodies have raised which will then determine if next scan is next week or end of April.

Good luck to ClaireCath and Shannon on this cycle. ClaireCath when you going to start testing? Sending lots of babydust.....


----------



## ClaireCath

Thanks Girls. Charlie, I'm glad you are chilling a bit before trying again. It must be such a roller coaster of emotion for you hun. Still, like I said you seem to have a wonderful attitude. Take good care of yourself and thank you for the words of encouragement! :hugs: Fandaby, glad scans look good..keep em coming! Will you post a pic of the ultrasound/ You so inspire me especially to keep my positive attitude and welcome this baby to my world. I put it out to the universe every day. At this moment i am of the mindset that I am NOT testing before my bloodwork is done. Since I took the HCG shot to induce ovulation I would not trust the POAS test anyway. If it turned out to be a false positive because of lingering HCG in my system I would be crushed I think. But as It gets closer and if i start feeling real symptoms who knows. A woman has a right to change her mind ALWAYS!!! Still eating well, going for acupuncture, meditating, gentle yoga. I am feeling a bit plumper and boobs are a wee bit sore at times. i am taking those as good signs, although the dimples on my bum are concerning. LOL!
I'm in the middle of the longest 2ww. LOL Taking the progesterone pills 3x day and estrace(not orally) sorry if tmi. Waiiiiiiiiiiiiiiting. I feel ok. a bit emotional/bitchy/tired but being pumped full of hormones will do that obviously. No spotting, which I was hoping for... maybe a sign of implantation, but I know not everyone gets that. Tomorrow is day 28 of this cycle , which in a normal cycle would be the day AF arrives( I don't feel she is coming) but being that this was all controlled and I didn't ovulate til day 18, will i go 2 weeks from there? Confusing...by the time I get my bloodtest next Thurs it will be Day 33.
Well, as always, I am trying to take it all in stride.
Have a great day all!! :HUGS:


----------



## ClaireCath

Sorry that was a rambling post! LOL:dohh:


----------



## charlie15

Ah ClaireCath, it must feel like more of a 2 month wait that 2W one! Seriously hoping it's all happening in there for you. 

I am doing ok thanks, I feel ok about this miscarriage but even though I am waiting a couple of months to TTC again I am already scared of it. Scared of having another miscarriage I guess. I am thinking that's probably natural and maybe it will feel easier over time. In the meantime I have started running again. Before my daughter I use to do a lot of sport, but since then it's all stopped. So have made a decision to get my fitness back, running is the only thing I can squeeze into life, I am so unfit at the moment, but slowly getting there :)


----------



## charlie15

Ah ClaireCath, it must feel like more of a 2 month wait that 2W one! Seriously hoping it's all happening in there for you. 

I am doing ok thanks, I feel ok about this miscarriage but even though I am waiting a couple of months to TTC again I am already scared of it. Scared of having another miscarriage I guess. I am thinking that's probably natural and maybe it will feel easier over time. In the meantime I have started running again. Before my daughter I use to do a lot of sport, but since then it's all stopped. So have made a decision to get my fitness back, running is the only thing I can squeeze into life, I am so unfit at the moment, but slowly getting there :)


----------



## fandabby

ClaireCath said:


> Thanks Girls. Charlie, I'm glad you are chilling a bit before trying again. It must be such a roller coaster of emotion for you hun. Still, like I said you seem to have a wonderful attitude. Take good care of yourself and thank you for the words of encouragement! :hugs: Fandaby, glad scans look good..keep em coming! Will you post a pic of the ultrasound/ You so inspire me especially to keep my positive attitude and welcome this baby to my world. I put it out to the universe every day. At this moment i am of the mindset that I am NOT testing before my bloodwork is done. Since I took the HCG shot to induce ovulation I would not trust the POAS test anyway. If it turned out to be a false positive because of lingering HCG in my system I would be crushed I think. But as It gets closer and if i start feeling real symptoms who knows. A woman has a right to change her mind ALWAYS!!! Still eating well, going for acupuncture, meditating, gentle yoga. I am feeling a bit plumper and boobs are a wee bit sore at times. i am taking those as good signs, although the dimples on my bum are concerning. LOL!
> I'm in the middle of the longest 2ww. LOL Taking the progesterone pills 3x day and estrace(not orally) sorry if tmi. Waiiiiiiiiiiiiiiting. I feel ok. a bit emotional/bitchy/tired but being pumped full of hormones will do that obviously. No spotting, which I was hoping for... maybe a sign of implantation, but I know not everyone gets that. Tomorrow is day 28 of this cycle , which in a normal cycle would be the day AF arrives( I don't feel she is coming) but being that this was all controlled and I didn't ovulate til day 18, will i go 2 weeks from there? Confusing...by the time I get my bloodtest next Thurs it will be Day 33.
> Well, as always, I am trying to take it all in stride.
> Have a great day all!! :HUGS:

Sounds like it's going in the right direction my dear. Fingers crossed for you.

As for implantation bleeding/spotting, I have never had that with any of my pregnancies, so please do not worry about that at all. I'll be stalking for your update end of next week, hoping you will be reporting a BFP.

Here is a scan pic of babes from 2 April as requested:



Stay positive which I am sure you are doing, drink plenty of water to stay hydrated too.

Have a great weekend.


----------



## fandabby

charlie15 said:


> Ah ClaireCath, it must feel like more of a 2 month wait that 2W one! Seriously hoping it's all happening in there for you.
> 
> I am doing ok thanks, I feel ok about this miscarriage but even though I am waiting a couple of months to TTC again I am already scared of it. Scared of having another miscarriage I guess. I am thinking that's probably natural and maybe it will feel easier over time. In the meantime I have started running again. Before my daughter I use to do a lot of sport, but since then it's all stopped. So have made a decision to get my fitness back, running is the only thing I can squeeze into life, I am so unfit at the moment, but slowly getting there :)

Hi Charlie, glad you are getting through your miscarriage.

It's a natural emotion to be scared for the next time. It is unknown and we don't know how things will go but just take one step at a time and when you are pregnant next time, relax and be positive baby will be fine.

I was petrified, feeling of if it happens again I may not get my dream baby 4 as my age is passing me by. When I started bleeding at week 5 I thought oh here we go again and initially was convinced we were losing again but although I was bleeding it didn't feel like a miscarriage so had a good talk to myself and tried to get positive again.

I am sure you will be fine next time around. 

Take it easy and you will know when you are ready.
Have a great easter and good for you getting your fitness back.

I'm swimming 3 times a week to try and stay fit, I am also a runner but stopped at pregnancy so once babe pops out I'll be hitting the road again. Running is me away from everything and deep in thought. Good for the body and mind....

Take care charlie:hugs:


----------



## maxxiandniko

I'm back. I had a stomach virus from starting the week before last and lasting into last week. 
Charlie - I'm really sorry. I had a mmc my first, fourth and fifth pregnancies. I had the d&c for all of them. The only thing I like was the anesthesia. I'm really sorry.
Shannon - sorry it's on to another cycle.
Hi to everyone else. Any other updates? Like the sono pic fanda.
As for me I'm CD 19, 4dpo. At least I ovulated and did so on time this month. We only BD'd on the first peak though. I got my fertility smoothie stuff but have only made 3 smoothies since I was sick. I also missed my supplements for a few days because my stomach couldn't handle. I'm thinking this is another lost cycle. Am I crazy to say that if I get a BFN on 9dpo that I'll consider this cycle over??


----------



## charlie15

Thanks Max, yep not sure how I feel about the D&C. Spiked a fever at the weekend and felt awful. I suspected not all had been removed and this morning passed quite a large fibrous bit of tissue, looked like placenta. Felt better after that and no more fresh bleeding thank god! However I am exhausted, I think possibly a little anaemic, will see tomorrow as hopefully GP will run some bloods. So what pregnancy number is this that you are trying for? Sorry for all the losses that you have had. An yes BFN 9dpo is not out! 

Fandabby, lovely scan pic 

ClaireCath, I never had implantation bleeding either. How are you feeling?


----------



## maxxiandniko

charlie15 said:


> Thanks Max, yep not sure how I feel about the D&C. Spiked a fever at the weekend and felt awful. I suspected not all had been removed and this morning passed quite a large fibrous bit of tissue, looked like placenta. Felt better after that and no more fresh bleeding thank god! However I am exhausted, I think possibly a little anaemic, will see tomorrow as hopefully GP will run some bloods. So what pregnancy number is this that you are trying for? Sorry for all the losses that you have had. An yes BFN 9dpo is not out!
> 
> Fandabby, lovely scan pic
> 
> ClaireCath, I never had implantation bleeding either. How are you feeling?

It's my 3rd. I had a mmc with my 1st at 9 weeks (but really it wasn't looking good from the beginning), a chemical with my second, got twins with ivf which was my 3rd, and had mmc's with my 4th and 5th. I obviously bled with the chemical but with the other 3 I only bled a little the night before the 1st d&c. I was all over getting d&c's. I just wanted everything over. I get so hopeless at times and think that I'm ridiculous for even thinking that I'll get pregnant at 42. But now I'm back to thinking maybe I'm not completely out this month. Anyway I do need to sit down with my husband and talk about doing another round of ivf. I'm avoiding it thinking maybe I'll magically get lucky on my own.


----------



## maxxiandniko

charlie15 said:


> Thanks Max, yep not sure how I feel about the D&C. Spiked a fever at the weekend and felt awful. I suspected not all had been removed and this morning passed quite a large fibrous bit of tissue, looked like placenta. Felt better after that and no more fresh bleeding thank god! However I am exhausted, I think possibly a little anaemic, will see tomorrow as hopefully GP will run some bloods. So what pregnancy number is this that you are trying for? Sorry for all the losses that you have had. An yes BFN 9dpo is not out!
> 
> Fandabby, lovely scan pic
> 
> ClaireCath, I never had implantation bleeding either. How are you feeling?

Oh and I didn't feel great after my d&c's. With my first I was an emotional wreck because it was my first but physically I was so bloated. With my second I went to work the following day and almost passed out. With my third I think I went skiing soon after so I guess I was ok but my pants didn't fit.


----------



## ClaireCath

Fandaby~~Lovely pic!! Glad you are feeling good. I too have stopped running after my IUI. I feel like a complete slacker walking and doing the eliptical and bike at the gym. Haha. I am feeling ok. symtoms...hmmmm. Boobs seems bigger, heavier.Moody, tired. Lower back is sore. Also last night I had a road map of blue veins very prominent the whole length of my arms and some on chest. weird. No cramping or spotting. Like I said I would not have a clue if these are pregnancy symptoms or side effects from hormones(estrace and prometrium until blood test Thursday). I peed in my little dixie cup this a.m. but am waiting for DH to wake up before I do the dropper test(cheapie from dollar store) I am expecting nothing but found it in the cupboard so.....
Today is CD31, but only 13 Days past IUI so I gues I am not really "late" yet. Yes Charlie it has been a long 2 weeks. Glad you are focusing on your fitness, I am a runner too and find it always helps. One day at a time for us all. And Maxi. Don't think you are too old!! As long as you have a cycle and ovulating there is always hope!! Sorry you have been feeling sick though, hard to get the BDing in when that happens! I'll keep you all posted! :hugs:


----------



## fandabby

Hi Ladies,

ClaireCath, good luck with your test at home and thursday, keeping everything crossed for you. You never know you may see something. Post your test on here so we can take a look. Baby dust to you.

Maxi, sorry to hear you not been very well and not what you want or need when TTC. Puts a mental pressure on you, physically you aren't up for it but your mind is saying but I need to to catch that egg. Hope you are feeling much better. And no 9DPO a lot of ladies still show negative so definitely not out. I think it's normally just before your cycle where you get a visible positive. Good luck and it only takes the once and your timing was fine at your peak, that is what we did just the once with the boys when I got my first ovulation sign and bingo. Hope you get the same result and as said as long as you are ovulating you are still in with a chance. Keep us posted and baby dust coming your way too.

Charlie, how you doing lady? Hope your bleeding has stopped now and you can move on from this emotional torture.

Take care ladies and keep up with positive vibes.


----------



## Shannon30

Hello..I am back. CRAZY BUSY!! Fandabby love the pic. Baby looks perfect!!! Clairecath..good luck sending you very very positive vibes!! Charlie I hope and pray you are feeling a little better. It takes time. Don't be scared. Every pregnancy is different it will happen for you!! I am now on cd 14 with a nice BFP ovulation test yesterday and today. Right on time. I have been dtd every other day since last tuesday. But I dtd Saturday , Sunday , and Monday I will tonight and again and tomorrow. Hopefully that will cover all basis..lol Keep you all posted...good luck!!


----------



## fandabby

Shannon30 said:


> Hello..I am back. CRAZY BUSY!! Fandabby love the pic. Baby looks perfect!!! Clairecath..good luck sending you very very positive vibes!! Charlie I hope and pray you are feeling a little better. It takes time. Don't be scared. Every pregnancy is different it will happen for you!! I am now on cd 14 with a nice BFP ovulation test yesterday and today. Right on time. I have been dtd every other day since last tuesday. But I dtd Saturday , Sunday , and Monday I will tonight and again and tomorrow. Hopefully that will cover all basis..lol Keep you all posted...good luck!!

Sounds like you are in with a chance there. Roll onto your BFP. Keep us posted when you start testing......

Fingers crossed. Baby dust to you.


----------



## ClaireCath

Did a clearblue digital this morning even though I said I wasn't going to. BFN and now I am bummed. Blood test tomorrow. Trying to get the pity party over in a hurry.


----------



## maxxiandniko

ClaireCath said:


> Did a clearblue digital this morning even though I said I wasn't going to. BFN and now I am bummed. Blood test tomorrow. Trying to get the pity party over in a hurry.


I really hope the blood test gives you a different answer. I remember when I did ivf they told us not to test on our own. I ended up finding an unused pregnancy test the night before my blood test and had the hardest time not testing. If I had it would have been positive BUT I had twins and I knew my exact date of ovulation so you're not out yet.


----------



## maxxiandniko

Shannon welcome back to another 2 WW!

As for me I'm totally symptom spotting. I have been testing which makes very little sense since I'm 7dpo. I've had cramping for the last 2 days now. It feels like my period will get here any minute. I think I will stop testing tomorrow because I'm too afraid to see negatives as I get closer to my period. Not that this makes any sense. I keep thinking how I probably would have seen a faint positive on 9dpo with my only successful pregnancy but as I said before I had twins and I knew the day I ovulated. But even so I've convinced myself that no positive on day 9 = fail. Crazy thinking.


----------



## ClaireCath

Thanks girl. I have been researching a bit more and I see digitals are not as sensitive so I guess you are right. The fat lady hasn't sang yet. Crazy thinking all around. This TTC makes you nuts!
So screw it. I'll just wait on my bloodwork and gear myself up for whatever is next! Happy rest of 2WW to you!


----------



## fandabby

Hi ClaireCath, sorry digi came back negative and you are right not as sensitive as a lot of other tests.

See what your blood work comes back at.

When is your period due? Not over until that catches you.

Good luck.

Hi Maxxi, I was testing too from 7 dpo. Can't help it. Hang in there your window not closed yet...

Good luck ladies.


----------



## ClaireCath

fandabby said:


> Hi ClaireCath, sorry digi came back negative and you are right not as sensitive as a lot of other tests.
> 
> See what your blood work comes back at.
> 
> When is your period due? Not over until that catches you.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Hi Maxxi, I was testing too from 7 dpo. Can't help it. Hang in there your window not closed yet...
> 
> Good luck ladies.

The :witch: was due today but since I am on the progesterone, that can delay it I believe. I just don't feel anything either way. trying to stay positive. Thanks my friend. I'll keep you posted here.


----------



## ClaireCath

bfn on the bloodtest but we will do another cycle right away. I am not even close to throwing in the towel. Big hugs girls. xo


----------



## charlie15

Sorry clairecath, but totally agree, no towel throwing here! :)


----------



## fandabby

ClaireCath said:


> bfn on the bloodtest but we will do another cycle right away. I am not even close to throwing in the towel. Big hugs girls. xo


Sorry to read your BFN, don't be discouraged and yes on to the next cycle....

Sending positive vibes and loadsa baby dust....


----------



## maxxiandniko

Claire - sorry about the result. But I like the attitude. I think your next cycle will work. 

I'm CD 24 and my period should get here by Tuesday. I'm glad it's Easter weekend because I'll be distracted and Tuesday will be here before I know it. I'm no longer testing with frer's because I can't handle to stark whiteness of them. But since I have to pee on something I'm peeling on OPK's. Pathetic! I got a line but I always get lines. I'm done with symptom spotting because I have none!


----------



## fandabby

Good luck Maxxi for testing early next week. Try and chill out this weekend. Fingers crossed for you.

Happy Easter to all you lovely ladies, hope you have an enjoyable time with your loved ones.


----------



## maxxiandniko

Hope everyone had a good Easter! CD 27 and I spent the weekend peeing on opk's and one dollar tree store test and got nothing. But I did get something when I checked my cervix for the millionth time - spot of blood yesterday and lightly tinged cm today so that's it for me. I should bleed later today and tomorrow will be CD 1 instead of me taking a test on CD 28 and getting a nice surprise. So bummed. Don't even want to go to work today.


----------



## 2plus1more

I'd love to join in on this thread. You all sound like a great group of women. 

My husband and I recently started to think that we'd like a third child. We gave it about three months to decide and then I made the appointment to have my IUD (ParaGard) removed. I had it removed in mid March, AF came a couple days later, and we gave it everything we had that first month. I got a BFN that cycle, but we're already looking ahead to the next cycle. I'm 40 years old so I'm (obviously) concerned about my age. My first two AF's after the IUD removal have been more light. About 3-4 days. I'm wondering if I need time to adjust after the removal. Anyone have any experience with the IUD because I'd love to hear about it. Other than that, I starting charting with temps and CM observation. I decided to take Shatavari because I didn't detect as much EWCM as in the past. Other than that, I'm only taking a prenatal. I think that's as far as conceiving goes. It's an exciting and nerve wracking time!


----------



## maxxiandniko

2plus1more said:


> I'd love to join in on this thread. You all sound like a great group of women.
> 
> My husband and I recently started to think that we'd like a third child. We gave it about three months to decide and then I made the appointment to have my IUD (ParaGard) removed. I had it removed in mid March, AF came a couple days later, and we gave it everything we had that first month. I got a BFN that cycle, but we're already looking ahead to the next cycle. I'm 40 years old so I'm (obviously) concerned about my age. My first two AF's after the IUD removal have been more light. About 3-4 days. I'm wondering if I need time to adjust after the removal. Anyone have any experience with the IUD because I'd love to hear about it. Other than that, I starting charting with temps and CM observation. I decided to take Shatavari because I didn't detect as much EWCM as in the past. Other than that, I'm only taking a prenatal. I think that's as far as conceiving goes. It's an exciting and nerve wracking time!

40 is young! I'd love to be 40 again! I don't know anything about Paragard but I bet you'll be pregnant in a cycle or 2.


----------



## maxxiandniko

CD 1 for me. I am upset but what can I do. The nice thing is that this past cycle was spot on. 28 days, got my peak on CD 14. I started with the fertility smoothies. We'll see. Sometimes I feel embarrassed for trying and getting hopeful at my age. I'm buying a card to leave in my husband's luggage bringing up the ivf in cute way (he won't find it so cute ha ha). I'm thinking to start a cycle in May or June. Hopefully I can get him to think the same thing!


----------



## 2plus1more

maxxiandniko said:


> CD 1 for me. I am upset but what can I do. The nice thing is that this past cycle was spot on. 28 days, got my peak on CD 14. I started with the fertility smoothies. We'll see. Sometimes I feel embarrassed for trying and getting hopeful at my age. I'm buying a card to leave in my husband's luggage bringing up the ivf in cute way (he won't find it so cute ha ha). I'm thinking to start a cycle in May or June. Hopefully I can get him to think the same thing!

I really don't think there's a reason to feel embarrassed. I hope that doesn't sound like I'm diminishing your emotions. You want to have a child and that's a natural feeling. I know a few women that have been successful with IVF, including a friend that had a child after conceiving with IVF AND then became pregnant two years later naturally. 

I love the card idea. Unexpected surprises are great!


----------



## maxxiandniko

2plus1more said:


> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> CD 1 for me. I am upset but what can I do. The nice thing is that this past cycle was spot on. 28 days, got my peak on CD 14. I started with the fertility smoothies. We'll see. Sometimes I feel embarrassed for trying and getting hopeful at my age. I'm buying a card to leave in my husband's luggage bringing up the ivf in cute way (he won't find it so cute ha ha). I'm thinking to start a cycle in May or June. Hopefully I can get him to think the same thing!
> 
> I really don't think there's a reason to feel embarrassed. I hope that doesn't sound like I'm diminishing your emotions. You want to have a child and that's a natural feeling. I know a few women that have been successful with IVF, including a friend that had a child after conceiving with IVF AND then became pregnant two years later naturally.
> 
> I love the card idea. Unexpected surprises are great!Click to expand...

It's just to get the conversation started for the millionth time. We've been cleared for ivf. He's just scared. My twins are ivf babies. They came early at 28 weeks and are totally fine except for some speech delay but it was a rough time with me getting bedrested at home and in the hospital and going into labor at 24 weeks and not knowing how they would do after they were born. So he's scared. And honestly I wish it could just happen naturally. I just feel like I'm too old to try sometimes. Like people would say let it go already old lady! I just don't feel that old and I feel like I've got to have at least one good egg left. My labs weren't fantastic - fsh was up at 16 - but my AMH was ok for my age. Well we'll see. I'll keep trying the old fashioned way till we figure the ivf thing out.


----------



## 2plus1more

Gotcha. The hesitation on his part is understandable. Good idea then to open up the lines of communication since it's not always easy in a marriage. 

I understand completely. As if society is telling me I'm older, but I don't feel that way. Physically, I feel great!


----------



## fandabby

Hi Maxxi, sorry to hear it didn't work out for you and you're onto the next cycle. Good that you feel positive about your cycle and peak for ovulation. Hope these smoothies will help too. And you certainly shouldn't feel embarrassed or weird in anyway about wanting a baby over 40. I'll be 43 literally just after this one comes out and I have friends in their 40's too, one had her first at 42 and waiting a year before trying for another and my other friend just turned 40 and will be thinking about starting a family in the next 12 months. Stay positive and if your road takes you to IVF then good luck with that too. Keep smiling chick and hang onto your dream baby.

Welcome 2plus1more. I personally don't have any experience with IUD so unable to comment sorry. I would imagine you would need a few cycles to balance out. You need plenty of water on board to help with fertile mucus and I was taking Evening Primrose up to ovulation, that is supposed to help too. Good luck with your journey.

Charlie, how are you doing? Have you stopped bleeding now? Hope you are physically and emotionally getting stronger.

ClaireCath, any more news dear, it is definitely a BFN for you. If so what is your next step now. Remember if 3 cycles have passed re contact Mia and she will re cast for you....


Lots of baby dust to everyone, bring on these BFP's.....


----------



## ClaireCath

Hi Ladies. Welcome 2plus1more! I agree with Maxxiandniko, ahhh to be youthful 40 again! I am 44, and believe me I know this is my only kick at the can. But physically, I feel great and fit! My labs and ultrasounds have revealed the insides of a 30 year old @ my RE! So, I am going with that! All I need is one good egg which I am trying my best to nurture through my nutrition, supplements, yoga, meditation, and exercise....Don't ever feel odd about wanting a baby now. Things have changed, society has changed and it is so very common now. Go for your dreams!
MaxxiandNiko, I think I can understand where your hubby is coming from. I'm sure he is scared and concerned about your well being and health first and foremost because he loves you so. Good luck with your talks with him and I hope you both come to an agreement on the IVF and what is best for you guys. :hugs:
Fandaby, How are you feeling these days? I want to thank you for your continued encouragement my friend. Hope things are good in your world.  Oh yes it was a bfn for certain. AF came and she was wicked :witch: . Heavier, so I assume the progesterone pills did help with my lining after all, just did not stick. I was pretty bummed obviously at first but I tend to bounce back quickly.
Now I am on BC again until end of May and will do another iui in June. I already let Mia know and will tell her again when I have the date. Just seems every month that ticks by is a lost month, a lost chance but I am following the dr's plan. he is the expert. I am guessing with injectable gonadtropins, it is good to take a month off to let your body rest. So :sex: just for fun this month! And that is ok!! Added a few more supplements to my regime ginseng for my and hubby, coQ10, and off to look for some royal jelly today. It's hard to find. I think when I start the shots again I will have to stop these just as the EPO.
Loads of :dust: ladies. Take care!


----------



## 2plus1more

Thank you for the warm welcome ClaireCath, Fandabby, and Maxxi! Yes, I am 40, but 41 is right around the corner in July. I have not conceived in over 7 years so I have no idea about my fertility other than I have regular cycles. Hopeful though!

Sorry ClaireCath to hear about your most recent cycle. Your positive outlook is infectious though and will help you get that BFP. Good luck in June!


----------



## ClaireCath

2plus1more said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome ClaireCath, Fandabby, and Maxxi! Yes, I am 40, but 41 is right around the corner in July. I have not conceived in over 7 years so I have no idea about my fertility other than I have regular cycles. Hopeful though!
> 
> Sorry ClaireCath to hear about your most recent cycle. Your positive outlook is infectious though and will help you get that BFP. Good luck in June!

:thumbup: Thanks! Keep us posted with your progress!


----------



## Shannon30

Hello....was catching up. Claircath sorry about your last cycle, but love you attitude and onto next. Same here for me. I got af 2 days ago. So onward and upward...lol I actually had a blood work done last month and my fsh was 8, so I am thrilled and dr. said everything looks as good as a 25 year old...yeah right...lol So I will try again this month.2plus1more..WELCOME!!!!!!!! you will love this little group...very supportive. Maxx I am now on cd 3 so we shall see...sorry about your last cycle. I thought I did all I could do...but I guess my body is waiting for the perfect egg...lol keep you all posted.


----------



## ClaireCath

Our bodies always wait for the perfect egg I suppose! It's so odd how when I was younger I was petrified that I would get preggers if my boyfriend looked at me the wrong way! LOL What a lack of sex ed that was!! It really is the perfect storm, esp when we are more *ahem* "mature"...
BELIEVE~
BELIEVE~
BELIEVE~!!!!!!!
a WHOLE BUNCH OF 2015 BABIES ON THE WAY FOR US!!!


----------



## 2plus1more

Thanks Shannon30! Just a wait game for me now. Pretty sure a OV yesterday (CD12) based on my temps. We were able to BDed both yesterday and the day before so I have my fingers crossed. Even if we needed to BD again tonight, just to cover our bases, I don't think DH would be "up" to the task. He's feeling his age this time around. Ha!


----------



## fandabby

Positive affirmations ladies.

Visualise those little spermies swimming towards your egg, fertilising and your egg moving down to uterus and implanting. Draw that pregnancy energy towards you.

They say universal law of attraction, feel it and it will happen.

To help me I watched utube videos of fertilisation to get an idea of what I should be visualising and then each time we DTD I pictured it in my mind.

May help, may not but hey nothing to lose.

Other than that I did those supplements I detailed and as I mentioned very early on in this thread too my fertility spell. Something worked, maybe a combination who knows.

I really hope you all get your BFPs soon.

Will be watching this thread closely.

Lots of baby dust all round.


----------



## maxxiandniko

CD 11 (or is it 10?) for me and got a high finally. Hopefully I'll ovulate on time again. It looks like if we do the ivf it'll be in July. Starting the protocol in June I guess. But nothing is definite. I'm glad to hear that a bunch of you guys have great labs. My labs are exactly what you'd expect at my age :-(. Oh well.


----------



## ClaireCath

fandabby said:


> Positive affirmations ladies.
> 
> Visualise those little spermies swimming towards your egg, fertilising and your egg moving down to uterus and implanting. Draw that pregnancy energy towards you.
> 
> They say universal law of attraction, feel it and it will happen.
> 
> To help me I watched utube videos of fertilisation to get an idea of what I should be visualising and then each time we DTD I pictured it in my mind.
> 
> May help, may not but hey nothing to lose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other than that I did those supplements I detailed and as I mentioned very early on in this thread too my fertility spell. Something worked, maybe a combination who knows.
> 
> I really hope you all get your BFPs soon.
> 
> Will be watching this thread closely.
> 
> Lots of baby dust all round.

Hey Fandaby, here's my latest as far as supplements I am taking. I am thinking I will stop some/most of them when start the injections again as not to mess with the hormones. Can you tell me what you think, if you think I should add or omit anything?

ME Prenatal
Royal jelly
Maca(in a smoothie each day for both of us)
CoQ10
Paba
Red Raspberry Leaf capsules
B6 
B12
Omega 3
Ginseng

HUBS 2000mg Vitamin C
Maca
CoQ10
Aloe Vera
Multi
Omega 3-6-9
Folic acid
Ginseng
I am thinking I should add some D3 maybe. Did you say your hubby took calcium and magnesium as well in that old post? Any and all thoughts from you i would appreciate my friend. Hope you are feeling awesome!! xo:hugs:


----------



## fandabby

ClaireCath said:


> Hey Fandaby, here's my latest as far as supplements I am taking. I am thinking I will stop some/most of them when start the injections again as not to mess with the hormones. Can you tell me what you think, if you think I should add or omit anything?
> 
> ME Prenatal - always take
> Royal jelly - stop 3 days before injections
> Maca(in a smoothie each day for both of us) - stop 3 days before injections
> CoQ10 - stop when get positive BFP
> Paba - stop 3 days before injections
> Red Raspberry Leaf capsules - stop 3 days before injections
> B6 - stop 3 days before injections
> B12 - stop when get positive BFP
> Omega 3 - stop 3 days before injections, resume when get BFP and in second tri
> Ginseng - stop 3 days before injections
> 
> HUBS 2000mg Vitamin C
> Maca
> CoQ10
> Aloe Vera
> Multi
> Omega 3-6-9
> Folic acid
> Ginseng
> I am thinking I should add some D3 maybe. Did you say your hubby took calcium and magnesium as well in that old post? Any and all thoughts from you i would appreciate my friend. Hope you are feeling awesome!! xo:hugs:

Hey ClaireCath,

Have put my intuitive thoughts beside your supplements and I am not sensing you need D3. Do you get outside time during the day?

As for your hubby, yes mine took the calcium, magnesium and zinc supplement. It was an all-in-one from a healthfood shop called Holland and Barrett. I don't think your hubby needs anything else accept maybe adding this one too - helps with sperm production, quality and mobility.

Hope this helps my dear.

Do you start your injections next month? 

When you do your yoga and meditation do affirmations as well whatever comes to you naturally but along the lines of 'I have healthy fertile eggs ready for conception' or 'I am pregnant and healthy'. Work with rose quartz too, bring in that mother nature energy. Moonstone is also good for fertility. Law of attraction think it, feel it and draw it to you. Takes practice but when you get the hang of it will feel more natural.

Keep me posted..... and fingers crossed......

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## ClaireCath

Thanks sweetie for taking the time to reply. That really helps! I tried to order the zinc-mag-cal. Online but they won't deliver to Canada. Poo. Will find it though. Yes on the affirmations. I do them as much as I can. Visualize spermies meeting egg too. Will get a moonstone to go w my rose quartz. I am will do another round or injections starting at the end of May. Thanks again my friend for
your input! Much appreciated.... ;-)


----------



## fandabby

No worries ClaireCath, any input I can offer I will.

Keeping everything crossed this next cycle you'll hit the baby jackpot.

If u can't get the all in one supplement get it individually. 

End of May be here before you know it....

In meantime dear stay well and positive.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Wow what a great thread! I am looking for some inspiration from ladies who are conceiving in their 40s. I am about to give birth to #2 in a few weeks and dh and I have agreed that we will try for #3 to complete our family. I'm 39 now and will be 42 when we try for #3 if everything goes according to plan. And then I will happily and without regret get my tubes tied or vasectomy for dh.

Conceiving #2 was quite an ordeal though, and now my confidence is a little shaken. After two years of trying, endless tests, lap, hysteroscopy, clomid and injectibles, we finally figured out that hubby's swimmers were a little off, but it was easily corrected with supplements and we conceived immediately thereafter. I'm just worried because I don't know if I can bear going to an RE again for #3. That was truly one of the low points in my life. 

Both of my grandmothers conceived well into their 40s, but I guess it's just hard not to buy into the hype about it being nearly to conceive in your 40s. 

Anyway, I am will enjoy reading about all of the success stories in this thread until it's my turn to try again.


----------



## 2plus1more

Congratulations CaliDreaming on your pregnancy. You must be so excited to meet your LO. Good luck!


----------



## ClaireCath

Congrats Cali and welcome! This is a great group of ladies here, a lot of positivity all around!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Thanks for the warm welcome and congrats ladies!! 

I have a question. I've read a lot about supplements for egg quality. I'm really looking into taking Ovaboost and Fertilaid. Should I start taking these things now, or is it okay to wait a few months before we start to try?


----------



## ClaireCath

To my knowledge it takes awhile for supplements to build up in your system...so probably fine to start anytime. Fandaby might have a little more insight on it, she is my supplement guru. lol


----------



## ClaireCath

fandabby said:


> No worries ClaireCath, any input I can offer I will.
> 
> Keeping everything crossed this next cycle you'll hit the baby jackpot.
> 
> If u can't get the all in one supplement get it individually.
> 
> End of May be here before you know it....
> 
> In meantime dear stay well and positive.

OOOh I found a fantastic little shop here called the White Feather! My reiki master suggested I go there for crystals. Got moonstone, bloodstone and Amethyst/Citrine! There as a lot of neat things there, essential oils, angel Tarot cards, incense, artwork.... Practicing my muntras. I have a simple one that feels natural to me. 'Perfect eggs, perfect sperm, healthy baby. Healthy eggs, healthy sperm, perfect baby' :winkwink:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Hi everybody. It's been such a crazy week. Anyway I think I'm CD 16 today (I forgot what my monitor says even though I checked it less than an hour ago ha ha). I got a peak on my monitor on CD 12 so I'm 4/5 dpo. I'm totally symptom spotting and testing and for some reason am not negative about this cycle. I think I'm too tired of being negative. I'll save my energy for the next cycle. It looks like we'll be doing an ivf cycle in July. Of course I'd rather do it the natural way but oh well. 

Claire - I gave up on my maca and royal jelly (just like I thought I would!) Too nasty tasting even in a shake. I'm still doing acupuncture so that's something.

Hi to everyone else and everyone who's new.


----------



## ClaireCath

Lol. I just gulp down the jelly. It's in honey so it's not that bad but basically I just down it, like a badshot.


----------



## Sunshine14

Hi Ladies, I wanted to join your post if that's ok? I am also 42 with 3 awesome LO's trying to complete my family with no 4. Have had 2 chemical pregnancies (1 December & 1 March) so issue is trying to get a healthy egg!! I've researched all my vitamins and rattling from taking soo many - fingers crossed they start to work. I also took Soy Isoflavones for first time this month and waiting to see if they helped produce 1 good egg!! Thanks ladies :dust::dust::dust: to us all x


----------



## fandabby

CaliDreaming said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome and congrats ladies!!
> 
> I have a question. I've read a lot about supplements for egg quality. I'm really looking into taking Ovaboost and Fertilaid. Should I start taking these things now, or is it okay to wait a few months before we start to try?

Congratulations on your pregnancy and good luck with your birth..

I too was turning 39 when I had my little lady and we waited until 42 to try again to complete our family.

I took Ovaboost when I got pregnant last year but only took it for like 3.5 weeks before we caught. Unfortunately we lost that lil babe.
I did finish the supplement but didn't replenish.

They do say it takes 3 months for the supplements to work at their best so depending on when you want to try just remember 3 months to give your egg cycle a chance. It takes 3 months for the egg cycle and by that time the supplements taken will have a positive affect - so from what I have read.

Get your partner on Zinc too, that helps with sperm quality and mobility.

Hope this helps....


----------



## fandabby

ClaireCath said:


> OOOh I found a fantastic little shop here called the White Feather! My reiki master suggested I go there for crystals. Got moonstone, bloodstone and Amethyst/Citrine! There as a lot of neat things there, essential oils, angel Tarot cards, incense, artwork.... Practicing my muntras. I have a simple one that feels natural to me. 'Perfect eggs, perfect sperm, healthy baby. Healthy eggs, healthy sperm, perfect baby' :winkwink:

Oooooh sounds like my kind of shop. Bet you had a lot of fun looking around all the treasures.

Love your mantra, just believe and feel the words. Hold the crystals and when you feel the energy vibration you know you need to work with it. Carry Moonstone all the time if you can. Amethyst great to work with for your meditation and citrine brings abundance and manifestation so with this you could work asking for abundance in fertility and imagine being pregnant and giving birth to a healthy baby which is where the manifestation comes in.

How exciting. Remember to cleanse and charge your crystals, they will work much stronger.

Keep us posted dear.


----------



## fandabby

maxxiandniko said:


> Hi everybody. It's been such a crazy week. Anyway I think I'm CD 16 today (I forgot what my monitor says even though I checked it less than an hour ago ha ha). I got a peak on my monitor on CD 12 so I'm 4/5 dpo. I'm totally symptom spotting and testing and for some reason am not negative about this cycle. I think I'm too tired of being negative. I'll save my energy for the next cycle. It looks like we'll be doing an ivf cycle in July. Of course I'd rather do it the natural way but oh well.
> 
> Claire - I gave up on my maca and royal jelly (just like I thought I would!) Too nasty tasting even in a shake. I'm still doing acupuncture so that's something.
> 
> Hi to everyone else and everyone who's new.


Don't lose hope, it's still early days. Most ladies get a positive after 10/11 days PO and then it's faint.

Hoping you have caught your egg.....


----------



## fandabby

Sunshine14 said:


> Hi Ladies, I wanted to join your post if that's ok? I am also 42 with 3 awesome LO's trying to complete my family with no 4. Have had 2 chemical pregnancies (1 December & 1 March) so issue is trying to get a healthy egg!! I've researched all my vitamins and rattling from taking soo many - fingers crossed they start to work. I also took Soy Isoflavones for first time this month and waiting to see if they helped produce 1 good egg!! Thanks ladies :dust::dust::dust: to us all x

Welcome and good luck. Sorry to hear about your chemical pregnancies.

Does your partner take supplements? The one I ensured hubby took if nothing else was Zinc. Great for sperm quality and mobility. 

Not sure which ones you are taking but some need to stop at ovulation or when you get BFP and some you can carry on with but with you doing you research you probably already know that.

Keep us posted....


----------



## CaliDreaming

fandabby said:


> CaliDreaming said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the warm welcome and congrats ladies!!
> 
> I have a question. I've read a lot about supplements for egg quality. I'm really looking into taking Ovaboost and Fertilaid. Should I start taking these things now, or is it okay to wait a few months before we start to try?
> 
> Congratulations on your pregnancy and good luck with your birth..
> 
> I too was turning 39 when I had my little lady and we waited until 42 to try again to complete our family.
> 
> I took Ovaboost when I got pregnant last year but only took it for like 3.5 weeks before we caught. Unfortunately we lost that lil babe.
> I did finish the supplement but didn't replenish.
> 
> They do say it takes 3 months for the supplements to work at their best so depending on when you want to try just remember 3 months to give your egg cycle a chance. It takes 3 months for the egg cycle and by that time the supplements taken will have a positive affect - so from what I have read.
> 
> Get your partner on Zinc too, that helps with sperm quality and mobility.
> 
> Hope this helps....Click to expand...

Thanks so much and congrats on your pregnancy too! So inspirational!


----------



## charlie15

Hi ladies, just thought I would pop in to say hi, hope you're all doing well.

Just have had first AF post mc and I am still debating whether to start TTC this cycle or next, may just play it by ear closer to fertile time. 

X


----------



## maxxiandniko

CD 21/8/9dpo and symptom spotting away. Only peeing on opk's though which is better than last month. I found one pregnancy test but I can't bring myself to use it. Hope everyone is doing ok!


----------



## fandabby

Hi Charlie, glad you are on your first AF. Go with the flow as you say, you'll know when you feel ready.

Hey Maxxi, when do you plan to do a pregnancy test? You have will power not peeing on the one you found, don't think I could have held back. Good luck and hope you see your BFP. Lots of baby dust....


----------



## 2plus1more

Hi Charlie. Just wanted to say I'm sorry to hear about your miscarriage.


----------



## maxxiandniko

fandabby said:


> Hi Charlie, glad you are on your first AF. Go with the flow as you say, you'll know when you feel ready.
> 
> Hey Maxxi, when do you plan to do a pregnancy test? You have will power not peeing on the one you found, don't think I could have held back. Good luck and hope you see your BFP. Lots of baby dust....

Not till Sunday. My period is due Saturday. The willpower comes from not wanting to see a negative test. But don't worry. I keep peeing on opks ha ha


----------



## maxxiandniko

Spoke too soon. I had some pink spotting when I wiped last night right before I went to bed. I took out my pregnancy test, tried very hard to pee in a cup and negative. No spotting this morning but now it's just a waiting game. I am super bummed right now. I guess it's back to cd 1 tomorrow.


----------



## fandabby

maxxiandniko said:


> Spoke too soon. I had some pink spotting when I wiped last night right before I went to bed. I took out my pregnancy test, tried very hard to pee in a cup and negative. No spotting this morning but now it's just a waiting game. I am super bummed right now. I guess it's back to cd 1 tomorrow.

Sorry to read this Maxxi, it's hard to get your head around as to why TTC is so difficult esp when you hear of people falling unplanned so easily. :shrug:

Stay positive and don't give up on your baby dream. :flower:

Here's an abundant of baby dust, it will happen : :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## fandabby

Just a quick update from me:

I'm away on holiday from tomorrow for a week. Pulling kids from school and that plan was because of being high risk it's take them now or it probably won't happen. I arranged my consultant appointment for yesterday with the thinking I would see him again early June. Didn't work out. My antibodies have risen two times, they double in numbers and mine have doubled twice which is a red flag. He then performed his MCA doppler and 3 weeks ago I was sitting low on graph yesterday high up on border line so everyone went into overdrive. I now have to travel from North Yorkshire coast next Wednesday morning to head back to the Bham Fetal Medicine Clinic for further consult and then back to my Consultant following day. Leaving kids up North and taking two days to get this all checked out. Bit of a nightmare as didn't expect this, thought I'd get to over 30 weeks before having issues.

Prognosis depends on if MCA has risen again by Wednesday and if it has the baby will need an intrauterine blood transfusion which put me in panic mode as it all carries risks. 

I'm staying positive and intenting like mad that levels come down to a safe and stable level and they happy just to up the monitoring. 

Watch this space.


Stay well everyone and hope to read about some BFPs from you soon.


----------



## charlie15

fandabby said:


> Just a quick update from me:
> 
> I'm away on holiday from tomorrow for a week. Pulling kids from school and that plan was because of being high risk it's take them now or it probably won't happen. I arranged my consultant appointment for yesterday with the thinking I would see him again early June. Didn't work out. My antibodies have risen two times, they double in numbers and mine have doubled twice which is a red flag. He then performed his MCA doppler and 3 weeks ago I was sitting low on graph yesterday high up on border line so everyone went into overdrive. I now have to travel from North Yorkshire coast next Wednesday morning to head back to the Bham Fetal Medicine Clinic for further consult and then back to my Consultant following day. Leaving kids up North and taking two days to get this all checked out. Bit of a nightmare as didn't expect this, thought I'd get to over 30 weeks before having issues.
> 
> Prognosis depends on if MCA has risen again by Wednesday and if it has the baby will need an intrauterine blood transfusion which put me in panic mode as it all carries risks.
> 
> I'm staying positive and intenting like mad that levels come down to a safe and stable level and they happy just to up the monitoring.
> 
> Watch this space.
> 
> 
> Stay well everyone and hope to read about some BFPs from you soon.


All sounds very daunting and scary, so well done you for staying so positive. All my thoughts will be with you and your bump on Wednesday and Thursday.

Big hugs Hun :flower: xxx


----------



## charlie15

Maxiandnico sorry for bfn :(


----------



## fandabby

Thanks Charlie, is daunting but nothing I can do but go with what happens. Just bummed too leaving kids for two days. Needed the holiday but at least I get a few days b4 it goes crazy again.

How u doing?


----------



## charlie15

It is not the greatest timing for sure. But you look after yourself too.

I'm doing ok thanks. Will start TTC again in june for sure. If I get very strong fertile signs then will go for it next week.


----------



## 2plus1more

Sorry to hear about your complications Fandabby. Sending you positive thoughts for your wheel being, your little one, and your family.

Sorry Maaxi for the spotting. Hope you get that BFP soon.

AFM, AF started a couple days ago. I decided to try OPKs in addition to the temping. Even though my cycles are regular, my period flow has not been, which is not normal for me. First month was incredibly light, this month as been much more heavy. Hopefully my body is readjusting after the IUD. Putting TTC aside, I really regret the IUD, based on other issues so I'm very happy it's out!!!


----------



## maxxiandniko

Will be waiting for an update Fanda.
Charlie -glad you're feeling better.
Hi to everyone else.
As for me CD1 today. I'm so irritable and cranky and throwing a pity party for myself :-(. PMS is supposed to stop when you get your period isn't it ha ha? I also have a sore throat which feels like something is piercing my throat every time I swallow. Anyway sometimes I feel like giving up. I know bfn's shouldn't be a big surprise but they hurt more every month. This cycle felt very promising. In fact I'm still looking pregnant with the way my stomach is bloated! I don't know anything about what my normal cycle is since I was on birth control for most of my life, came off and got pregnant right away and then spent the next four years either getting pregnant and miscarrying or getting pregnant and delivering with ivf. So I read into everything. I just feel so hopeless at times. I'm not sure what to do anymore. I don't want to give up the little I am doing but I don't know if it's better to keep saying it will happen or start trying to visualize my life without the third and if I get a third it'll be a happy surprise. Sorry for totally ruining everyone's Sunday :wacko:


----------



## ClaireCath

Oh Maxxi don't feel bad about venting! That's why we are all here! It's such an emotional roller coaster, and we all feel it girl! hang in there, stay positive and count your blessings! 
Fandaby, sorry you are going through these issues, sending you nothing but good vibes for a positive turnout! I am keeping on with my mediatation and crystals, how do I cleanse and charge them? 
Hi Charlie, welcome back! Whatever you decide, this cycle or June, follow your heart and what feels right for you!
2plusonemore, sounds like your body is adjusting to getting the iud out for sure. Our bodies are crazy, but they are very smart! We(ME INCLUDED lol) need to learn to trust them more i think!
AFM, I start injections for IUI #2 next Wed. Been a bit crazy here lately, work stuff, family stuff...Never ends but I carry on! Still on my supplements but will be tweaking them towards the end of the week. I can't remember who said earlier about rattling from taking so many but YEP that made me laugh! 
Take care ladies, many blessings and welcome to our new friend Sunshine 14! This is a great group of ladies. :dust: to us all!!!!


----------



## charlie15

Ooh exciting ClaireCath fingers crossed for cycle number 2! 

Fandabby thinking of you, hope you have got good news xx

Maxxi, vent away. TTC is hard work for us ladies and a big roller coaster ride. Try to stay positive Hun, it will happen. Sorry if you have said but are you going for IVF soon?

AFM I am in fertile zone now but have decided to wait until next month. I am just getting into my running groove again and for the first time since I was pregnant with Sophia! I have also been taking some supplements since the start of April, so want to give myself another month of running and supplements as I have read I takes about 3 months for the supplements to make any difference. Also if my predictions are correct I should be ovulating in June when we are on annual leave which makes it that much easier :)


----------



## 2plus1more

ClaireCath said:


> Oh Maxxi don't feel bad about venting! That's why we are all here! It's such an emotional roller coaster, and we all feel it girl! hang in there, stay positive and count your blessings!
> Fandaby, sorry you are going through these issues, sending you nothing but good vibes for a positive turnout! I am keeping on with my mediatation and crystals, how do I cleanse and charge them?
> Hi Charlie, welcome back! Whatever you decide, this cycle or June, follow your heart and what feels right for you!
> 2plusonemore, sounds like your body is adjusting to getting the iud out for sure. Our bodies are crazy, but they are very smart! We(ME INCLUDED lol) need to learn to trust them more i think!
> AFM, I start injections for IUI #2 next Wed. Been a bit crazy here lately, work stuff, family stuff...Never ends but I carry on! Still on my supplements but will be tweaking them towards the end of the week. I can't remember who said earlier about rattling from taking so many but YEP that made me laugh!
> Take care ladies, many blessings and welcome to our new friend Sunshine 14! This is a great group of ladies. :dust: to us all!!!!

I'm hoping you are right about my body. It can just be unnerving when something changes on you and it takes you by surprise. I never expected my cycle to suddenly change.

I think Sunshine may have said she's rattling. I recently added red raspberry leaf tea, B6, vit e, vit d, iron, and 100% pomegranate juice. Oh and lots of sex and orgasms to get the blood flowing to my pelvic area!

Good luck with your IUI. Update as you can.


----------



## fandabby

Hi ladies

Back from trip, I did try and update whilst away but it didnt work. 

2plus1more - certainly sounds like ur adjusting. I have read somewhere that having a good bleed with a period is higher fertility than short scanty bleeds. Fingers crossed for you this is your body balancing after the IUD. Good luck.

Maxxi, sorry to read you're feeling outofsorts. It certainly tests us TTC. Stay positive and try and do something which can help u offload stresses. I find yoga and meditation chills me out when feeling highly strung. Keep smiling and hang onto your dream.

ClaireCath, good luck with this cycle. To cleanse and charge I have a document I can send you which I put together sometime ago. PM your email and I will send it over. Hoping your work will pay off and you get your positive. 

Charlie, can't wait to get back into my running, helps relax the mind and you can think things through, plus the bonus of burning all those calories. Best of luck for next month, go with what feels right for you.

Lots of baby dust to all you lovely ladies.

My update, scan showed no change in doppler but good it didnt rise anymore. I'm on weekly scans and bloods now. They have told me to prepare to deliver anytime now, it's unknown and going on whatever they find each week. They hope I get to 37 wks when they want to induce me. They mentioned blood transfusion but if levels spike too much which they can go through roof click of fingers it will be safer to get babe out and treat. So I go Thurs again and will be hoping everything will be fine and stay same or reduce so I can get to 37. I am huge too, I stayed fairly small and now last two weeks it's like urgh where's that come from. Going to enjoy it while I can.


Keep us all updated and remember think being pregnant already.


----------



## Sunshine14

Hi Ladies, thanks so much for the warm welcome to the group! I'm sorry I haven't been able to post properly yet - just been dealing with my third chemical in a row since December (great!) and we are moving from Ireland back to London in 10 days so am CRAZY at the mo trying to make sure everything is packed and cleaned whilst dealing with 3 LO's!! 
Glad to hear things were okish for you though fandabby. You all sound like such lovely ladies and thanks again for making me feel welcome and sorry to be so crap! (Big smiles)


----------



## charlie15

Sunshine14 said:


> Hi Ladies, thanks so much for the warm welcome to the group! I'm sorry I haven't been able to post properly yet - just been dealing with my third chemical in a row since December (great!) and we are moving from Ireland back to London in 10 days so am CRAZY at the mo trying to make sure everything is packed and cleaned whilst dealing with 3 LO's!!
> Glad to hear things were okish for you though fandabby. You all sound like such lovely ladies and thanks again for making me feel welcome and sorry to be so crap! (Big smiles)

Think in must have missed you when I went AWOL! Welcome but sorry to hear about your 3rd chemical :hugs:

Good luck with your move, sounds very full on!


----------



## charlie15

Fandabby, have been eager to hear from you, so I am glad it is good news that things at least remained the same and no worse. Lots of positive thinking each week for baby to stay put. Can I ask at what gestational age were your other children when they were born?


----------



## fandabby

charlie15 said:


> Fandabby, have been eager to hear from you, so I am glad it is good news that things at least remained the same and no worse. Lots of positive thinking each week for baby to stay put. Can I ask at what gestational age were your other children when they were born?

Thanks Charlie.

I delivered 38+4, 38+3 and 34.

First two were boys and third girl. Boys were unaffected but lady was hence being delivered early. This one going same way so maybe it's a girl again. :shrug:

Yes lots of positive thinking, I'm intenting 37 deliver which is when they want to induce me if all good.

9 weeks and counting down....

Take care Charlie....


----------



## fandabby

Sunshine14 said:


> Hi Ladies, thanks so much for the warm welcome to the group! I'm sorry I haven't been able to post properly yet - just been dealing with my third chemical in a row since December (great!) and we are moving from Ireland back to London in 10 days so am CRAZY at the mo trying to make sure everything is packed and cleaned whilst dealing with 3 LO's!!
> Glad to hear things were okish for you though fandabby. You all sound like such lovely ladies and thanks again for making me feel welcome and sorry to be so crap! (Big smiles)


Sorry to read you have now experienced 3 chemicals in a row, your emotions must be in turmoil. Take care of yourself and don't overdo it with your move....


----------



## ClaireCath

2plus1more said:


> ClaireCath said:
> 
> 
> Oh Maxxi don't feel bad about venting! That's why we are all here! It's such an emotional roller coaster, and we all feel it girl! hang in there, stay positive and count your blessings!
> Fandaby, sorry you are going through these issues, sending you nothing but good vibes for a positive turnout! I am keeping on with my mediatation and crystals, how do I cleanse and charge them?
> Hi Charlie, welcome back! Whatever you decide, this cycle or June, follow your heart and what feels right for you!
> 2plusonemore, sounds like your body is adjusting to getting the iud out for sure. Our bodies are crazy, but they are very smart! We(ME INCLUDED lol) need to learn to trust them more i think!
> AFM, I start injections for IUI #2 next Wed. Been a bit crazy here lately, work stuff, family stuff...Never ends but I carry on! Still on my supplements but will be tweaking them towards the end of the week. I can't remember who said earlier about rattling from taking so many but YEP that made me laugh!
> Take care ladies, many blessings and welcome to our new friend Sunshine 14! This is a great group of ladies. :dust: to us all!!!!
> 
> I'm hoping you are right about my body. It can just be unnerving when something changes on you and it takes you by surprise. I never expected my cycle to suddenly change.
> 
> I think Sunshine may have said she's rattling. I recently added red raspberry leaf tea, B6, vit e, vit d, iron, and 100% pomegranate juice. Oh and lots of sex and orgasms to get the blood flowing to my pelvic area!
> 
> Good luck with your IUI. Update as you can.Click to expand...

Thanks hun. Lots of sex and orgasms is always a good thing! lol
So we are On to IUI#2. First scan yesterday showed 7 follies hanging out. Started my puregon last night. I actually gave the shot to myself this time and it was honestly no big deal, the needle went in like Butter. lol DH said something this morning to me that made sense. Babe, if we just stop worrying and thinking about it so much it will happen. He's so sweet. lol But hard to not think about it when you are jabbing yourself every night and getting the "dildo cam" every third day!!


----------



## ClaireCath

fandabby said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Back from trip, I did try and update whilst away but it didnt work.
> 
> 2plus1more - certainly sounds like ur adjusting. I have read somewhere that having a good bleed with a period is higher fertility than short scanty bleeds. Fingers crossed for you this is your body balancing after the IUD. Good luck.
> 
> Maxxi, sorry to read you're feeling outofsorts. It certainly tests us TTC. Stay positive and try and do something which can help u offload stresses. I find yoga and meditation chills me out when feeling highly strung. Keep smiling and hang onto your dream.
> 
> ClaireCath, good luck with this cycle. To cleanse and charge I have a document I can send you which I put together sometime ago. PM your email and I will send it over. Hoping your work will pay off and you get your positive.
> 
> Charlie, can't wait to get back into my running, helps relax the mind and you can think things through, plus the bonus of burning all those calories. Best of luck for next month, go with what feels right for you.
> 
> Lots of baby dust to all you lovely ladies.
> 
> My update, scan showed no change in doppler but good it didnt rise anymore. I'm on weekly scans and bloods now. They have told me to prepare to deliver anytime now, it's unknown and going on whatever they find each week. They hope I get to 37 wks when they want to induce me. They mentioned blood transfusion but if levels spike too much which they can go through roof click of fingers it will be safer to get babe out and treat. So I go Thurs again and will be hoping everything will be fine and stay same or reduce so I can get to 37. I am huge too, I stayed fairly small and now last two weeks it's like urgh where's that come from. Going to enjoy it while I can.
> 
> 
> Keep us all updated and remember think being pregnant already.

Thanks Fandaby, I actually found some info on line and have cleansed the crystals and they are warming in the hot sun right now! I will give you my email anyway in case i fall off this thread which happens. Are you on facebook at all? I find that a great way to chat and stay in touch with all my peeps all over the world.
Glad your scans showed now change or rise in numbers, I am sending tons of positive vibes for you for the babe to hang out for another 9 weeks! I know you have the chill/meditation stuff down pat so that should help you! I have been doing mine as well, I found a great program called Circle and Bloom and the daily mediations are geared specifically for IUI/IVF on the one I have. I love it. Calms me right the hell down. lol So here's hoping my 7 little follies from scan #1 will turn into great things for us here! 7 is my lucky number so I am pretty sure that's a good sign! Stay well friend.:hugs:


----------



## ClaireCath

charlie15 said:


> Ooh exciting ClaireCath fingers crossed for cycle number 2!
> 
> Fandabby thinking of you, hope you have got good news xx
> 
> Maxxi, vent away. TTC is hard work for us ladies and a big roller coaster ride. Try to stay positive Hun, it will happen. Sorry if you have said but are you going for IVF soon?
> 
> AFM I am in fertile zone now but have decided to wait until next month. I am just getting into my running groove again and for the first time since I was pregnant with Sophia! I have also been taking some supplements since the start of April, so want to give myself another month of running and supplements as I have read I takes about 3 months for the supplements to make any difference. Also if my predictions are correct I should be ovulating in June when we are on annual leave which makes it that much easier :)

Thanks Charlie! Sounds like you are feeling good and great that you are getting in the running groove. I find it's easy to slide out of it. I asked Doc yesterday about that. he said I could "jog" that's fine but not for too long. Too much bouncing no good once the ovaries start getting stimulated. I told him, that's ok, I can be lazy for a month. lol I always feel like such a slacker when I am "power walking" Haha Well, you just see what happens this month, have fun, destress and June will arrive in it's own time! :hugs:


----------



## Sunshine14

fandabby said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Back from trip, I did try and update whilst away but it didnt work.
> 
> 2plus1more - certainly sounds like ur adjusting. I have read somewhere that having a good bleed with a period is higher fertility than short scanty bleeds. Fingers crossed for you this is your body balancing after the IUD. Good luck.
> 
> Maxxi, sorry to read you're feeling outofsorts. It certainly tests us TTC. Stay positive and try and do something which can help u offload stresses. I find yoga and meditation chills me out when feeling highly strung. Keep smiling and hang onto your dream.
> 
> ClaireCath, good luck with this cycle. To cleanse and charge I have a document I can send you which I put together sometime ago. PM your email and I will send it over. Hoping your work will pay off and you get your positive.
> 
> Charlie, can't wait to get back into my running, helps relax the mind and you can think things through, plus the bonus of burning all those calories. Best of luck for next month, go with what feels right for you.
> 
> Lots of baby dust to all you lovely ladies.
> 
> My update, scan showed no change in doppler but good it didnt rise anymore. I'm on weekly scans and bloods now. They have told me to prepare to deliver anytime now, it's unknown and going on whatever they find each week. They hope I get to 37 wks when they want to induce me. They mentioned blood transfusion but if levels spike too much which they can go through roof click of fingers it will be safer to get babe out and treat. So I go Thurs again and will be hoping everything will be fine and stay same or reduce so I can get to 37. I am huge too, I stayed fairly small and now last two weeks it's like urgh where's that come from. Going to enjoy it while I can.
> 
> 
> Thanks charlie and fandabby for your kind words about the chemicals. I have been pregnant 3 times now since xmas and looks like even though almost 43 (October) I'm still fertile but just need to try to catch that one good egg. I don't even get excited now when I get pregnant cos I just expect it to disappear again - I know I won't until / if I get a HB at 6 weeks. I know how absolutley blessed I am though with my 3 LO's and I think really chemicals are nothing compared to what some women have to go through
> to get their baba!
> 
> How are you feeling fandabby? Hope you are hanging in there and gettng plenty of rest and tlc.
> 
> ClaireCath good luck with your second IUI. When do you go in for it? I have been reading quite a bit about them. Did you say you had two good follicles? That puts you in with a good chance doesn't it!? Did you have to do the trigger shot yourself? If so how did you find it?
> 
> Charlie I see you are from London - we are moving back to Kilburn on Saturday so will be ttc neighbours! (Well as much as you can be in a city the size of London lol)
> 
> 2plus - hello hun - how is your lining? Hope it has got thicker!? Have my fingers xd for you this month babe.
> 
> Maxxi - where are you in your cycle? Hope you are feeling better?
> 
> Afm - 6 days until we move! having slight anxiety attacks that I won't have time to pack everything (we are getting the ferry Saturday night and driving all night to get to London) and starting to have major panics as to whether the kiddies will be ok with all the disruption!! I'm also probably completely nuts adding more pressure but I took soy to delay O this month as my honey is back cd16 (Weds) and I didn't want to miss the chance for a good egg this month - did OPK today and yesterday and both said low fertiltiy so may be in with a chance still! :wacko:


----------



## 2plus1more

Sunshine, I know you're busy, but update us when you can or in London as to when you o'd. Sounds like he may have arrived back just in time. Hope you get a sticky bean!

AFM, just in the 2ww. I'm 6dpo right now. Taking is easy right now. DH is out of town so busy with kids and glad they keep me busy.


----------



## Sunshine14

2plus1more said:


> Sunshine, I know you're busy, but update us when you can or in London as to when you o'd. Sounds like he may have arrived back just in time. Hope you get a sticky bean!
> 
> AFM, just in the 2ww. I'm 6dpo right now. Taking is easy right now. DH is out of town so busy with kids and glad they keep me busy.

Hey 2plus cd16 today and my honey is back and no O yet yipeeeeeee, I did it!! Well my CB Dual hormone digital OPK thingy is still saying low fertility & I took soy so I'm sure I would have felt it if i had O'd!! From what I have read if you take soy the CB opk tends to go straight from low fertility to peak so O could be any day now! I was 8 days after my last dose last cycle!! He's asleep at moment having driven all night to get back to us (bless!) with a big van to pack all our stuff -- I will pounce later lol but at least we haven't wasted a month!! I'm delighted it worked :happydance:

Was thinking about you earlier wondering how many days PO you are. Moving Saturday - keep posting any news even if I don't get to respond I will try to see it! Fingers xd this is ur month hun :dust:


----------



## 2plus1more

Sunshine14 said:


> 2plus1more said:
> 
> 
> Sunshine, I know you're busy, but update us when you can or in London as to when you o'd. Sounds like he may have arrived back just in time. Hope you get a sticky bean!
> 
> AFM, just in the 2ww. I'm 6dpo right now. Taking is easy right now. DH is out of town so busy with kids and glad they keep me busy.
> 
> Hey 2plus cd16 today and my honey is back and no O yet yipeeeeeee, I did it!! Well my CB Dual hormone digital OPK thingy is still saying low fertility & I took soy so I'm sure I would have felt it if i had O'd!! From what I have read if you take soy the CB opk tends to go straight from low fertility to peak so O could be any day now! I was 8 days after my last dose last cycle!! He's asleep at moment having driven all night to get back to us (bless!) with a big van to pack all our stuff -- I will pounce later lol but at least we haven't wasted a month!! I'm delighted it worked :happydance:
> 
> Was thinking about you earlier wondering how many days PO you are. Moving Saturday - keep posting any news even if I don't get to respond I will try to see it! Fingers xd this is ur month hun :dust:Click to expand...

Oh good! I know that feeling of wanting to pounce...lol. After 5 days in a row this month, I think my hubby was going to start hiding


----------



## ClaireCath

2plus1more said:


> Sunshine14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2plus1more said:
> 
> 
> Sunshine, I know you're busy, but update us when you can or in London as to when you o'd. Sounds like he may have arrived back just in time. Hope you get a sticky bean!
> 
> AFM, just in the 2ww. I'm 6dpo right now. Taking is easy right now. DH is out of town so busy with kids and glad they keep me busy.
> 
> Hey 2plus cd16 today and my honey is back and no O yet yipeeeeeee, I did it!! Well my CB Dual hormone digital OPK thingy is still saying low fertility & I took soy so I'm sure I would have felt it if i had O'd!! From what I have read if you take soy the CB opk tends to go straight from low fertility to peak so O could be any day now! I was 8 days after my last dose last cycle!! He's asleep at moment having driven all night to get back to us (bless!) with a big van to pack all our stuff -- I will pounce later lol but at least we haven't wasted a month!! I'm delighted it worked :happydance:
> 
> Was thinking about you earlier wondering how many days PO you are. Moving Saturday - keep posting any news even if I don't get to respond I will try to see it! Fingers xd this is ur month hun :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh good! I know that feeling of wanting to pounce...lol. After 5 days in a row this month, I think my hubby was going to start hidingClick to expand...

Imagine...A guy hiding from sex! Bahahaha!


----------



## 2plus1more

I know, right? Lol. I told him no complaining. We've been married 12 years and now the tables are turned and he can deal. Ha!

How are doing ClaireCath?


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey Ladies, hope you are all well? I am now officially a resident of London (again). Yipee!!!! OMG what a week / 10 days - completely mental - we packed everything, then realised our stuff would not fit in the van so had to unpack it all again and make 3 trip to the dump to get rid of it and repack! Then on 5 hours sleep the night beofre (wtf!!!) we took the night ferry from Ireland to UK and had to drive for about 8 hours to get to the mother in laws. The whole thing was just crazy ...... I drove off the ferry and scrapped the whole side of the car down a stationary barrier (it was a v tight turn but still I'm a dope!!) and then to make matters worse trying to get off the barrier I reversed into a mercedes!!!!!!!! Thank goodness no damage to the mercedes!!!!!!!!! Agh!!! It then took me 4 red bulls to try to stay awake to get to London and I had to do the last part of the journey on the M25 and was having panic attacks from lack of sleep and red bull by that point! I have never been so happy to see a bed!

Anyway how are all of you lovely ladies doing?


----------



## ClaireCath

Wow, Sunshine...what an insane week you had! Time to relax a bit now hopefully for you? 2plusone, I am doing ok. Halfway through the 2ww after IUI#2. Of course not feeling any symptoms that can't be traced to the progesterone pills I am taking. I don't know, this morning I feel a little gloomy (not like me) and trying to push the negative thoughts out of my mind. Hubs and I are debating whether to skip the third IUI if we need it and save the last of my drug coverage $ for IVF. The rest of that will be all out of pocket for us and we are not rich but....what's the price to pay for a chance to have something you both want so bad? So, I feel like I am at a bit of a crossroads. I don't want to get ahead of myself as I am not getting my beta done til June 26th, and there's hope this cycle with the 3 nice eggies I had and his count was awesome. I guess some days are just better than others. Sorry for the rant, just feeling a little shitty. I need to stop reading the stats for Over 40. :-({|=


----------



## 2plus1more

ClaireCath said:


> Wow, Sunshine...what an insane week you had! Time to relax a bit now hopefully for you? 2plusone, I am doing ok. Halfway through the 2ww after IUI#2. Of course not feeling any symptoms that can't be traced to the progesterone pills I am taking. I don't know, this morning I feel a little gloomy (not like me) and trying to push the negative thoughts out of my mind. Hubs and I are debating whether to skip the third IUI if we need it and save the last of my drug coverage $ for IVF. The rest of that will be all out of pocket for us and we are not rich but....what's the price to pay for a chance to have something you both want so bad? So, I feel like I am at a bit of a crossroads. I don't want to get ahead of myself as I am not getting my beta done til June 26th, and there's hope this cycle with the 3 nice eggies I had and his count was awesome. I guess some days are just better than others. Sorry for the rant, just feeling a little shitty. I need to stop reading the stats for Over 40. :-({|=

No need to apologize, but I would stay away from google. I know, easier said then done. Sounds very promising what with the three follies and great sperm counts! I'll be thinking about you and hoping for good news! As for the IVF, that is something to think about. It almost does make sense to go for it based on finances, but I know it's not an easy decision. 

Sunshine, I hope you are getting settled in your new home!


----------



## ClaireCath

Thanks Sweetie. Where are you at right now this cycle?


----------



## charlie15

Hi ladies,

ClaireCath, sorry that you are feeling a little low. It happens on the roller coaster ride of TTC for sure. I have everything crossed for you over here and hoping it happens for you! Should you need to, I guess your chances may be higher with IVF? I am only guessing as I know very little. And yes stay away from doom and gloom google! Hope you start feeling more positive soon. :hugs:

Sunshine, what a crazy week moving! Exhausting! When did you O in the end? I had no idea soy delayed ovulation. I think you said that you are in north London? I am in SW London. 

Fandabby how aree you? How are your scans going? I hope all is well. 

2plus1more, where are you in you cycle this month? Are you still considering IVF soon?

AFM this was our first month TTC after mmc and what an odd month it was! I have been charting and doing OPKs. Never really got a positive OPK, had hardly any fertile signs which I normally have a good deal of, but I have had a huge temp jump. I really thought I hadn't O'd but according to my chart I O'd 3 days ago on cd 14 :shrug:. Anyway we managed to get some BDing in, not much unfortunately as we have had my family from Australia over :dohh: so I am not holding out too much hope this month but now I am just happy that I ovulated, I was getting a bit worried that I hadn't! So 2WW here too.


----------



## ClaireCath

Thanks girls...sometimes a few kind words can help on this roller coaster. It's probably also that the weather is gloomy here...grey and rainy. Need some sunshine!! Glad your cycle is straightening itself out Charlie and yay to ovulating! Good luck this month and yes hard to get the :sex: in when people are visiting...."SHHHH, we have to be quiet!!" I would need a gag. lol Fandaby, what's new with you? Hoping you are feeling happy and healthy!!


----------



## 2plus1more

Hi ladies. It's active here...lol. I'm CD 8 today. DH and I are trying to BD every other day and on CD 12 and 13 since that's when I ovulated the past two months. I decided to try preseed and mucinex up until o day this month. I charted ten years ago and had a lot more CM then, so I thought, why not? Charlie, I don't think we will do IUI's or IVF. While we would really like another child, we are happy with the two we have. I called my midwife last week and she said to give it three more months and then call her if I wanted hormone testing (which I would want). I know what you mean about trying to get the BD'ing in around normal life. My husband has family visiting from Poland (staying with inlaws) but he's been all over the east coast and Canada with them! It's not always easy. Good luck! It sounds like to covered your bases:thumbup:

ClaireCath, your sense of humor will serve you well when you have a baby. I laughed out loud at gag! 

Hope everyone on the thread is doing well!

Fandabby? Sunshine? Maaxi?


----------



## fandabby

Hi ladies

Just catching up on the thread, my kids have been pretty ill over the last 4ish weeks, sickness bugs going around and have had them off school but all different times and now lil lady has chicken pox, absolutely covered, bless her soul. No time for myself hence not updating as much as I did.

Sunshine - sounds like your move to London was a weird crazy and exhausting. Hope you are settling in now and feeling like your calmer after the storm of your move. Where are you in your 2ww?

ClaireCath - take some deep breathes. It's a hard journey to be on as charlie has said. And YES stay away from google. I have got myself in some states before now researching the net and it can make your mindset worse. There's me saying that and I still do it! DOH. Stay positive and on track with all your hard work. Let's see what this cycle brings before you try and figure out your next step. Keeping everything crossed for you that you hit your jackpot this time around. 26th is around the corner, stay busy and imagine your baby in your arms. :hugs:

2plus1more - we did the every other day and stopped when I got my surge for ovulation. Think it's the sperm meets egg plan but we stopped on surge rather than carry on through ovulation to encourage girl spermies. Keep us posted on your progress, symptom spotting and testing. Hoping to read about some BFPs soon...

Charlie - good luck with your 2ww too. Remember it can only take the once so if your environment was right those lil spermies live up to 7 days. Be watching for your update too over the next week or so. Watch this space.

AFM still having weekly scans. Baby measuring 2 weeks ahead so they not sure if that is a sign of gestational diabetes or not as I always have smallish babies and this one is or was 4lb last wednesday at 30 weeks and lady was 4lb at birth at 34 wks ( as an example ) boys were 6 10 and 6 2. MCA doppler is still following that dreaded line but remains just below so I just need to keep that up for another 5 weeks which gets me just bout to 37 weeks when they'll induce anyway. Other than that doing my meditation most nights to help chill me out and going on auto pilot. I have to say I have not enjoyed this pregnany at all, which makes me sad since it's got to be our last. First tri constant bleeding and worrying for another miscarriage, then the panic in 2nd with the dreaded antibodies and MCA spiking and then 23 weeks being told to prepare for anytime delivery and then the severe anemia which is only now 3ish weeks ago levels starting to go up. Then last week being told babe measuring 2 weeks ahead along with my fluid being at maximum of normal, they need to keep an eye on that too now. What else can complicate this pregnancy, I feel cheated but then I am lucky to be pregnant and having this lil one so stop whinging, there told myself off.


Ladies really hope your dreams comes true soon and you can have amazingly healthy pregnancies and lovely lil babes in your arms in 9 months. :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## 2plus1more

Fandabby, you have had a stressful pregnancy so I certainly understand if you want to complain. I read about your first tri bleeding and I can't imagine. I only had two days of bleeding in middle of trimester and I was a basket case. I know what you mean about wanting to enjoy the pregnancy though. Pretty soon, you'll have your baby in your arms! I am so glad you posted the name "sperm meets egg plan" I was trying to find it online, but had only seen the abbreviation and couldn't remember it. That's what I want to follow. I have no thoughts on the sex as my daughter wants a sister and my son wants a brother. Hopefully, we'll get the chance to disappoint one of them...lol.


----------



## fandabby

2plus1more said:


> Fandabby, you have had a stressful pregnancy so I certainly understand if you want to complain. I read about your first tri bleeding and I can't imagine. I only had two days of bleeding in middle of trimester and I was a basket case. I know what you mean about wanting to enjoy the pregnancy though. Pretty soon, you'll have your baby in your arms! I am so glad you posted the name "sperm meets egg plan" I was trying to find it online, but had only seen the abbreviation and couldn't remember it. That's what I want to follow. I have no thoughts on the sex as my daughter wants a sister and my son wants a brother. Hopefully, we'll get the chance to disappoint one of them...lol.

Fingers crossed for you and wouldn't it be ironic having twins, one boy one girl, now that would keep your offspring well and truly happy!! Keep us updated....


----------



## ClaireCath

:dust: :dust: :dust:
just felt like sprinkling some of that!


----------



## ClaireCath

Thanks Fandab, you are completely right. I need to stop and not get ahead of myself. I will just chill now til the 26th, carry on mediatating and surround myself with highest vibrations. But most importantly I WILL STOP GOOGLING about advanced maternal age!!!! Ughhhhh Thanks for the kind words as always. :hug: And as for you, complain away (that was barely complaining BTW!) That's what we are here for. Sorry your kiddies have been sick, that's got to run you down a bit. And keep that Doppler below the line! You can do it! :bodyb: Not long to go my friend :yellow:....super stoked for you! :baby:
Glad this thread has picked up a little steam, was missing it! :dust: for the rest of us!!![/QUOTE]


----------



## ClaireCath

And oh ya Twins would be da bomb!! I am hoping for twins! :oneofeach: Only gonna be at this rodeo one time so....although what a SHOCKER if it were to happen that way! :shock: lol


----------



## marathongirl

I just wanted to post as I will be back here myself. I have been stalking and wanted to give hope to all the "older" women ttc. I had my rainbow at 43.5 after 2 losses. She is now 13 months and I am unfortunately having my 2nd mc since she was born. Keep the hope and the faith ladies it will happen for us :) I don't feel ready to let this pregnancy go but I had an us yesterday at 7+3 since LMP and there was a fetal pole but no hb :(. No cramping or bleeding yet but my doctor thinks I will mc in the next 2 weeks. I would love to share this journey with you all as I know the ups and downs and it helps to have support. Fx'd for all of us :)


----------



## Sunshine14

marathongirl said:


> I just wanted to post as I will be back here myself. I have been stalking and wanted to give hope to all the "older" women ttc. I had my rainbow at 43.5 after 2 losses. She is now 13 months and I am unfortunately having my 2nd mc since she was born. Keep the hope and the faith ladies it will happen for us :) I don't feel ready to let this pregnancy go but I had an us yesterday at 7+3 since LMP and there was a fetal pole but no hb :(. No cramping or bleeding yet but my doctor thinks I will mc in the next 2 weeks. I would love to share this journey with you all as I know the ups and downs and it helps to have support. Fx'd for all of us :)

Hey Ladies am back in the land of the living - kindof!! and great to hear all of your updates and catch up with you all :hugs:

Marathongirl thanks for giving us all hope with your rainbow baby girl at 43.5! & so so sorry to hear that you are going to mc :hugs: I had a mmc at 9 weeks about 6 years ago and they are are just so awful to experience. I started mc at work and just had no idea what to expect and it really knocked me sideways. :hugs: to you we are all here for you hun.

Charlie15 - I'm so sorry you had a mmc recently as well. Hoping you get your rainbow baby this month hun - sounds like you did everything right, even with guests! What are you about 3 / 4dpo now? Fingers xd this is ur month neighbour!

2plus - how you doing hun? What cd are you now? I think ur just ahead of me right? ARe you noticing a difference with the preseed and mucinex?

Clairecath - fingers xd for you hun -- three eggs & excellent sperm that is AMAZING & gives you such a great chance this month. Oh I really hope it works for you babe & you caught one / two of those eggs!!!!!! Ur prob feeling v hormonal after producing those fab 3 eggies -- just go with it and try to take it easy and be kind to urself hun & hopefully u wil get that BFP soon!

Fandabby hope you are well hun? YOu must be about 32 weeks now is that right? Really try to enjoy the last part of your pregnancy hun even though you have had it tough the whole way through!! Is there anything you can do like massage or pregnancy pampering day to make urself feel super special during last few weeks?? Try not too worry as well ... if it helps, I had that excess fluid thing with my third pregnancy - if I recall correctly the fluid shouldn't go above 18 or something and mine was at 38 - I was massive!! It didn't affect the pregnancy at all hun just meant I couldn't have my planned home birth and had to have the baba in hospital. Take it easy anyway & try enojy the time you have left :hugs:.

Afm - we are all settled in London and looking for work now so crazy with interviews and job applications! My little fella (eldest) started a new school last Monday so that was emotional :cry:. but he is doing ok thank goodness. Re O I got af cd28 - did OPK's the whole month and no sign of a + (not even a hint!) so I actually think after my chemical pregnancy I didn't O this past month, probably due to the stress of moving! Anyway (sigh) onwards and upwards am on cd5 today and taking soy for the third month in a row & have a trigger my friend (who is doing IVF) gave me so will try that this month and see if that helps me catch a good eggie - fingers xd and :dust::dust::dust::dust: to us all x


----------



## ClaireCath

Thanks for the update Sunshine! Glad you are getting settled in nicely there in London, good luck with the job hunting. I hope this is your month too. How will you know when to inject the trigger if you are not being monitored? just curious. But if it will help for the timing of :sex: then all the better! I am feeling fine, staying positive but still no extra symptoms I am finding. A little moody, tired, sore bbs, can all be from the progesterone i am on though so I don't trust them. I am finding myself to be excessively thirsty, not sure if that means anything. But, Hopes are still up. I have yet to POAS, I really think I can hold out fro the beta this time. 
Marathon Girl, WELCOME! This is a great group of older Girls....Advanced maternal Age as some of the articles I have read called us. Ha! Sorry you are going through the mc right now. I can only imagine it must be awful but I hope you have good support around you and can make peace with it and then join us here for some ttc chat. Be kind to yourself and God Bless. :hugs:
Fandaby~ I think it's time for you to post an ultrasound pic no? Let's see the babe! :crib: Getting excited for you and Sunshine is right a massage or a pamper day would serve you well after the time you've had. Take care ladies and watch this space. The 26th is lurking for me..... :shock:


----------



## ClaireCath

I couldn't help myself. Tested today at 11 dpiui. Negative. I guess it could still be a bit early. I could kick myself, said I would wait for beta.


----------



## fandabby

Definitely early ClaireCath, so hang in there dear. Only a few more days to go. Keeping my fingers crossed for you. 

MarathanGirl, thanks for sharing your success of lil one and so sorry to hear about your MMC. Not easy to get through. Be kind to yourself and take it easy while your body has to do what it needs to and feel free to express here for support.

Sunshine, when my mc started I went on black cohosh which is great for balancing hormones but also good for increasing progesterone too. Do some research on it. You take it up until Ovulation and stop. It may have contributed to us getting a surge after my 7 week long mc. Might be worth adding to your list... ?

Will sort out the latest scan pic and add it on....


----------



## Sunshine14

Definitely early days yet Clairecath! Stay positive & fingers xd for you hun x re the trigger, from the research I've done you can just time the trigger for the first time you get a + opk and theory is it works with your natural surge to release any other eggies that are there! That is what I am hoping anyway! It's only a low dose at 5000 Pregnyl so I am happy to take it and see if it makes a difference! Anyways I'm routing for you here hun : ) 

Thanks for the tip Fandabby with black cohosh - I feel like I'm rattling at the moment with everything I'm taking!! Will defo have a read up on that and see if it helps me! I did buy some agnus castus as that is supposed to help with balancing hormones but ended up taking the soy and you can't take the two of them together. This is my third month of taking soy so will leave it for a while and now we are back in the UK, once I get time, I will make an appointment to go and see the doctor to see if there is anything I can do - I'm not sure they class 3 chemicals as anything in particular but I will see if I can get tested for anything - just have to find a symathetic doctor now ........... hope you are feeling well anyway hun and getting some much deserved rest! Did you find out the sex btw? I was interested to see if your Shettles method worked as I think you said in an earlier post you were bding up to a + opk and then stopping and that is supposed to help with getting a girl isn't it!?


----------



## fandabby

:dust::dust::dust::dust:

Good luck tomorrow ClaireCath...... Hope it's a positive.. Let us know how you get on dear.


Sunshine, ref the shettles method. When I looked through my old diary's to see when we DTD and caught with our lil ones, with the boys - bearing in mind completely unintentional as was not aware of shettles method we just wanted to conceive - we DTD once with 1st on ovulation and 2nd two times on ovulation and then I researched a little to sway a girl. Baby 3 indeed a girl and we DTD from period every other day and when I got my first surge for ovulation we DTD that night and stopped. Not sure if it was pot luck or those girly sperms survived longer and was already there waiting for egg. We followed our 3rd method to sway girl for a sister for lady so we will see. Less than 5 weeks to go so will know soon enough.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## 2plus1more

Good luck with your beta ClaireCath. The 2WW is so tough to endure, but I hope it's good news for you. 

Welcome Marathon. Sorry to here about your possible miscarriage. Will you have another ultrasound to confirm or only wait at this point?

Sunshine, good to hear you are getting settled and school is going well. Is school ending soon across the pond? We're all done over here. Yay!!! Wishing you good luck for the cycle. Keep us updated.

AFM, I'm in the official 2WW. On CD 14 and I'm pretty sure I ovulated on CD 12. We did use preseed (loved it as a lube!) and mucinex. Not sure if either helped. I do think I had more CM with the mucinex though. And looking at my chart wet cervical fluid started on CD 8 as opposed to my previous cycle it started on CD 10. I ovulated a day early this cycle too though. Also, my husband really liked the lube too. He said it felt very natural.


----------



## ClaireCath

Thanks girls....big hugs to you all. :hugs: I really hope I have some good news to share tomorrow. Funny thing about this forum thing...you all will be right up there with the first people to know since we are all in similar boats and I thank you in advance for all the support and good vibes! I am somewhat anxious but not too bad. Had one of my oldest and dearest friends overnight for a visit yesterday so that was a great diversion. I have not POAS since Sunday(and I do not have any in the house lol), am keeping that promise of not doing it the day before beta. That way DH and I will get the call from the nurse together, and see where the chips fall....Hopefully it's a :thumbup:!! I don't feel any symptoms, however, but I know that doesn't mean much. Fandaby, you are getting so close now! When is the babe's actually due date? I am not going to find out the sex either when the time comes. I love surprises!:shhh: 2plusone more good luck in the 2WW, this one was a killer for me!! Seemed to take forever! I hope you get good news and sending you :dust: Time is so relative, when you are on holiday for 2 weeks it flies by but this is like pouring molasses in January! Also Hubs and I loved the sperm safe lube, very natural. I couldn't find the preseed in Canada but we used Zestica, essentially the same thing. If it wasn't so expensive I would use it even when not TTC! I have heard about ppl using egg whites but that just seems too bizarre for me, although it would be cost effective~! Ha! I'll check in tomorrow afternoon or evening with my results. :flow:


----------



## marathongirl

Fandaby- thanks for the kind words. You must be getting excited to hold your new squish :)

Clairecath- fx'd for you for good news tomorrow :)

Afm- still waiting for mc to start. I have been going for betas every couple of days as I had a standing order from my doctor. As of Mon hcg still rising so still feel in limbo. I wish I could go for another scan this week. I'm scheduled to go on July 3. My doctor have me no hope that this is a viable pregnancy but its just so hard for me to let go of that little ray of hope that all is well. Thanks for the support it really does mean a lot to me :)
Big hugs to everyone!


----------



## ClaireCath

marathongirl said:


> Fandaby- thanks for the kind words. You must be getting excited to hold your new squish :)
> 
> Clairecath- fx'd for you for good news tomorrow :)
> 
> Afm- still waiting for mc to start. I have been going for betas every couple of days as I had a standing order from my doctor. As of Mon hcg still rising so still feel in limbo. I wish I could go for another scan this week. I'm scheduled to go on July 3. My doctor have me no hope that this is a viable pregnancy but its just so hard for me to let go of that little ray of hope that all is well. Thanks for the support it really does mean a lot to me :)
> Big hugs to everyone!

Thanks sweetie. Sorry that you are going through this. :-( I would be holding onto that ray too. How you feel is how you feel. No doctor can change that. Take care of yourself. :hug:


----------



## marathongirl

Thinking about you today Clairecath :)


----------



## charlie15

Welcome marathongirl, I am so sorry for what you are going through :hugs: but also thanks for positive note about your rainbow :thumbup: I am 41 turning 42 in November, hope to get a BFP by Septembrr or will probably head to a FS for tests and see about options, here in the UK they tend to go straight for the big guns of IVF I hear for us "oldies" we shall see, one thing at a time :coffee:

ClaireCath thinking of you today Hun, hope it's good news. I have never had symptoms when pregnant before 6 weeks, so no symptoms means nada :thumbup:

Fandabby how are things? Is it Thursday you have your scans? Hope yours at least still on track with the line today :flower:

How are you 2plus1more and Sunshine, settling back into London life?


----------



## ClaireCath

Hi girls. No luck this time. I'm feeling sad but I'll be ok. Thanks for all the positive thoughts and support. We'll get em next time.


----------



## marathongirl

Awww Clairecath I'm sorry. Big hugs and take care of yourself. You will get your baby. Just keep the faith and we will all be here for you. I'm glad we will all have each other to go through this journey together :)


----------



## fandabby

ClaireCath said:


> Hi girls. No luck this time. I'm feeling sad but I'll be ok. Thanks for all the positive thoughts and support. We'll get em next time.

Argh honey :growlmad:, was really hoping you would get your positive this time around. Big hugs and it will happen for you keep the faith that you will have your dream baby. :hugs:

Do you have a plan for your next move? :flower:


----------



## fandabby

charlie15 said:


> Welcome marathongirl, I am so sorry for what you are going through :hugs: but also thanks for positive note about your rainbow :thumbup: I am 41 turning 42 in November, hope to get a BFP by Septembrr or will probably head to a FS for tests and see about options, here in the UK they tend to go straight for the big guns of IVF I hear for us "oldies" we shall see, one thing at a time :coffee:
> 
> ClaireCath thinking of you today Hun, hope it's good news. I have never had symptoms when pregnant before 6 weeks, so no symptoms means nada :thumbup:
> 
> Fandabby how are things? Is it Thursday you have your scans? Hope yours at least still on track with the line today :flower:
> 
> How are you 2plus1more and Sunshine, settling back into London life?

Hi Charlie, yes thursdays are scan days when in Hometown and Wednesdays are Birmingham. Go every Thursday unless I'm in Birmingham then I skip the Thursday. Scan went well, the MCA doppler level is holding at 50 last week and this week which means the action line and my dot on graph have a slight gap now whereas I was sitting on the line for the last 7 or so weeks. My consultant actually smiled at me today so I knew he was happy. First smile since 23 weeks! If you think about your red book for lil ones weight etc and the centile lines, there is one line which goes up slightly along with gestation going across, and since I've been 50 this and last week there is now a white space so we are relieved for that. He's now writing to Bham to ask what they want in terms of my gestation before induction and where to deliver. Watch this space.

Thanks for asking dear. 

Hope you are well and that you achieve your BFP before your target month September...


----------



## charlie15

I'm so sorry ClaireCath, I was hoping it would be your month. :hugs: and as others have said, keep the faith :flower:

Fandabby that's great news that things are better with the scan measurements :happydance: looking forward to hearing about delivery plans :thumbup:


----------



## Sunshine14

ClaireCath said:


> Hi girls. No luck this time. I'm feeling sad but I'll be ok. Thanks for all the positive thoughts and support. We'll get em next time.

Ahh ClaireCath so sorry sweetie x u did everything perfect hun (timing, eggs, sperm) & it completely sucks when it doesn't work out when everything was perfect xx take ur time to deal and then u get right back on it babe - it only takes one sperm and one egg & ur time will come! It's just persistence, determination & unfortunaltey endurance! Are you going to do iui again hun or what is the plan?

Fandabby - ahh thanks for the info. I hope you get your second little princess! Can't wait to hear ur news hopefully 5 weeks from now (and not before!) and glad everything going well for you and your consultant is happy!! I am trying for babygirl number 2 & just done my trigger (on almost positive surge) cd10 and bd last night and cd8 - easing back now so we will see! 

2plus how are you hun? I'm cd11 today so think I'm just behind you mrs? 

Charlie all good seetling in to London - thank you for asking. How are you doing? What cd are you hun?

Marathongirl - hope you are doing ok.


----------



## charlie15

Fingers crossed sunshine for this month for you.

I am cd 25 so 11 dpo here so expecting AF this Sunday or Monday. Am not testing as I would be seriously surprised if I was but hey you never know!


----------



## ClaireCath

marathongirl said:


> Awww Clairecath I'm sorry. Big hugs and take care of yourself. You will get your baby. Just keep the faith and we will all be here for you. I'm glad we will all have each other to go through this journey together :)




fandabby said:


> ClaireCath said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls. No luck this time. I'm feeling sad but I'll be ok. Thanks for all the positive thoughts and support. We'll get em next time.
> 
> Argh honey :growlmad:, was really hoping you would get your positive this time around. Big hugs and it will happen for you keep the faith that you will have your dream baby. :hugs:
> 
> Do you have a plan for your next move? :flower:Click to expand...




charlie15 said:


> I'm so sorry ClaireCath, I was hoping it would be your month. :hugs: and as others have said, keep the faith :flower:
> 
> Fandabby that's great news that things are better with the scan measurements :happydance: looking forward to hearing about delivery plans :thumbup:




fandabby said:


> charlie15 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome marathongirl, I am so sorry for what you are going through :hugs: but also thanks for positive note about your rainbow :thumbup: I am 41 turning 42 in November, hope to get a BFP by Septembrr or will probably head to a FS for tests and see about options, here in the UK they tend to go straight for the big guns of IVF I hear for us "oldies" we shall see, one thing at a time :coffee:
> 
> ClaireCath thinking of you today Hun, hope it's good news. I have never had symptoms when pregnant before 6 weeks, so no symptoms means nada :thumbup:
> 
> Fandabby how are things? Is it Thursday you have your scans? Hope yours at least still on track with the line today :flower:
> 
> How are you 2plus1more and Sunshine, settling back into London life?
> 
> Hi Charlie, yes thursdays are scan days when in Hometown and Wednesdays are Birmingham. Go every Thursday unless I'm in Birmingham then I skip the Thursday. Scan went well, the MCA doppler level is holding at 50 last week and this week which means the action line and my dot on graph have a slight gap now whereas I was sitting on the line for the last 7 or so weeks. My consultant actually smiled at me today so I knew he was happy. First smile since 23 weeks! If you think about your red book for lil ones weight etc and the centile lines, there is one line which goes up slightly along with gestation going across, and since I've been 50 this and last week there is now a white space so we are relieved for that. He's now writing to Bham to ask what they want in terms of my gestation before induction and where to deliver. Watch this space.
> 
> Thanks for asking dear.
> 
> Hope you are well and that you achieve your BFP before your target month September...Click to expand...

Thanks everyone for the kind words. It means so much. Sunshine, you are right. Persistence, determination and faith. And yep, that's what sucks, when everything seems perfect, how does it not work? I mean 20 million sperm and 3 eggs..how does one not make it through? Or it could be that it won't implant....ugh Makes me start doubting my ability.."what's wrong with me syndrome" Small pity party but I bounce back fairly quickly. I am just not used to failing at things you know? And always in the back of my mind is...Did I wait too long? Then I smack myself straight and say This baby will come when the time is right, I just have to keep reminding myself of that! Again, I appreciate all your support. Makes me feel better about it all having you guys. xo
As far as my next move....Doc wants me to have laporoscopy to see if there are any underlying issues that can't be seen via ultrasound. The office will call me next week to let me know when the surgery is....I would love to take a couple months and try again the old fashioned way. Wouldn't that be sweet!! In the meantime I'll keep taking my supplements. I really need to get back to yoga and running as those both help me with stress. After the lap, we will decide if we do one more IUI of go to one shot at IVF. Financially, IUI is better but statistically IVF more successful maybe? God, I don't know. To spend 10 grand and have a failure would knock me over. What a gamble.....anyway. Rambling. Sorry. Will cross that bridge when it comes. :wacko:
Fandaby~~ so happy your scans are improving!! I am excited for you and your babe will be in your arms soon! Will keep watching here for your details. :hug:
Marathon~~hope you are feeling better hun. How are things progressing for you? Thinking of you and hope you are in better spirits...
Charlie~~ Like mentioned by Sunshine, it only takes one sperm and one egg! You got the BD in so you definitely never know on this crazy ride!!


----------



## Sunshine14

charlie15 said:


> Fingers crossed sunshine for this month for you.
> 
> I am cd 25 so 11 dpo here so expecting AF this Sunday or Monday. Am not testing as I would be seriously surprised if I was but hey you never know!

Thanks Charlie - cd12 today and still waiting to O! I think it's coming soon so fingers xd ..... will bd tonight as well & then not much else I can do but sit back and wait!

Hope it works out for you this month hun - ur supposed to be more fertile following a mc (we were trying for 6 months end of last year with nothing & then fell in December & had 3 chemicals one after the other so I think there is something in it - fingers xd u get ur rainbow baba this cycle. Let us know if u do test babe - hope the witch stays away!


----------



## Sunshine14

Thanks everyone for the kind words. It means so much. Sunshine, you are right. Persistence, determination and faith. And yep, that's what sucks, when everything seems perfect, how does it not work? I mean 20 million sperm and 3 eggs..how does one not make it through? Or it could be that it won't implant....ugh Makes me start doubting my ability.."what's wrong with me syndrome" Small pity party but I bounce back fairly quickly. I am just not used to failing at things you know? And always in the back of my mind is...Did I wait too long? Then I smack myself straight and say This baby will come when the time is right, I just have to keep reminding myself of that! Again, I appreciate all your support. Makes me feel better about it all having you guys. x

Hey ClaireCath don't waste precious energy doubting urself hun and the choices you have made in life -- the media has a lot to answer for screwing with our heads about 'advanced maternal age' wtf! U will do it u just have to keep going and every time u get a knock back (ie everything perfect & it still doesn't work!) take time to deal with it and get right back up there again to get ur baba x take some me time now and loads of tlc for urself hun xx


----------



## ClaireCath

Sunshine14 said:


> Thanks everyone for the kind words. It means so much. Sunshine, you are right. Persistence, determination and faith. And yep, that's what sucks, when everything seems perfect, how does it not work? I mean 20 million sperm and 3 eggs..how does one not make it through? Or it could be that it won't implant....ugh Makes me start doubting my ability.."what's wrong with me syndrome" Small pity party but I bounce back fairly quickly. I am just not used to failing at things you know? And always in the back of my mind is...Did I wait too long? Then I smack myself straight and say This baby will come when the time is right, I just have to keep reminding myself of that! Again, I appreciate all your support. Makes me feel better about it all having you guys. x
> 
> Hey ClaireCath don't waste precious energy doubting urself hun and the choices you have made in life -- the media has a lot to answer for screwing with our heads about 'advanced maternal age' wtf! U will do it u just have to keep going and every time u get a knock back (ie everything perfect & it still doesn't work!) take time to deal with it and get right back up there again to get ur baba x take some me time now and loads of tlc for urself hun xx

Thanks Sweetheart, words to live by. You mad me feel so much better. advanced maternal age....PFFFFFT I got this. :thumbup:


----------



## marathongirl

Clairecath- I agree with Sunshine. You don't want to waste precious energy worrying about being older. You will get your baby just keep believing everyday. Imagine your baby in your arms. We will all get there. As for everything being perfect I had months and months of perfect charts before getting my BFP. You just have to believe they are practice for the real thing!!
Charlie - thanks for the welcome! 

Afm- cd1 today. Started spotting yesterday. I'm ok with it. It was awful being in limbo. Now I can jump back on the train with you Ladies :)


----------



## ClaireCath

i am cd 1 too Marathon...we'll ride this one together. thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## 2plus1more

ClaireCath, sorry to hear about your last cycle. I'm a little late getting online. I agree with everyone else. It will happen. I have accepted that it's going to take a little longer to get pregnant this time around compared to my other two. You are a very healthy individual and I think it will happen for you too. I'm not just saying that in passing, I firmly believe it.


----------



## charlie15

Well I am CD1 today so 1 day behind you ladies ClaireCath and marathongirl, so the 3 of us can ride this one together :) 

The great news for me this cycle is that it is my first normal cycle since before I fell pregnant with my daughter, so over 2 years, what with how breastfeeding messed up my cycle and then the mc, so feeling much more positive about my body, at last a normal LP :happydance:

ClaireCath have you made a decision yet about your next move?


----------



## ClaireCath

I am going to get a laparoscopy so he can see if there's anything going on in there that's preventing me from catching...i am waiting to here from him this week. Trying au naturale in the meantime... as far as another IUI of IVF, nope we have not decided yet. DH says whatever I want is good with him. We will find the $ somewhere.... He's such a doll. Let's all get er done this month and be done with it!! :hugs: to you all


----------



## ClaireCath

2plus1more said:


> ClaireCath, sorry to hear about your last cycle. I'm a little late getting online. I agree with everyone else. It will happen. I have accepted that it's going to take a little longer to get pregnant this time around compared to my other two. You are a very healthy individual and I think it will happen for you too. I'm not just saying that in passing, I firmly believe it.

Thanks so much 2plus1. I do believe too!!! :happydance:


----------



## marathongirl

ClaireCath said:


> I am going to get a laparoscopy so he can see if there's anything going on in there that's preventing me from catching...i am waiting to here from him this week. Trying au naturale in the meantime... as far as another IUI of IVF, nope we have not decided yet. DH says whatever I want is good with him. We will find the $ somewhere.... He's such a doll. Let's all get er done this month and be done with it!! :hugs: to you all

Good luck with your laparoscopy! I know you will figure out what's best for you to do next :) that's so great that your dh is so supportive and in board!


----------



## marathongirl

I went to my doctor for a follow up us to make sure I had passed everything. It all looked good so I guess my body knew what to do. I'm thankful I didn't have to have a D and C. I did pass the sac and have been bleeding quite heavily since Sunday. Hoping it tapers off soon.
Hope everyone is well :)


----------



## 2plus1more

ClaireCath, good luck with the lap. And great that your husband is so supportive and positive. I think it makes all the difference in the world. I feel bad for women that don't have that support. 

Marathon, did your doctor tell you how long to wait before you can begin trying again? Sorry you are going through this. But, yes, not having the surgery seems to be for the best. Take it easy.

AFM, I'm just playing the waiting game. I don't have any symptoms, but that's okay cause I've never had them this early when pregnant. At this point, I'd rather not test early as I hate seeing the white test with a single line. We're headed to the lake today for the holiday so that will definitely keep me preoccupied and excited.


----------



## fandabby

Hi ClaireCath, good luck with laparoscopy and fabulous that you DH is so supportive, you definitely need that whilst on this journey. Keep us posted on your results.

Marathongirl, good to hear you passed everything, my body held on to a small piece of pregnancy eventually letting go 6 weeks into actual MC. Hope your bleeding starts to lessen and you feel more in control of it all. Take care of yourself.

2plus1more, good luck when you do decide to test. Have a relaxing break and it's a good distraction from testing! How far post ovulation are you now? Enjoy your break.

Charlie, how's thing going with you? Will you be testing soon?

How is everyone else doing?

AFM, had another scan yesterday. Doppler went up from 50 to 63 but still following line. He's estimated a weight of 6lb - that freaked me as only 33 weeks. Back in Birmingham Wednesday so we shall see what that brings. Have been having mild contractions so maybe I will go naturally rather than being induced, who knows. Time will tell I guess. Off to garage now to get car fixed.

Have a great rest of the day ladies. Keep smiling and stay positive.

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## marathongirl

2plus1more- thanks. He didn't say how long to wait but I'm assuming they want me to have 1 af before trying again. That's what they always say. 

Fandabby- glad your scans are still going well! Not long now for you!! I think I remember reading that you bled for a long time and didn't have an af before getting pregnant this time? Is that right?


----------



## 2plus1more

Fandabby, I'm currently 11 dpo and I usually start to spot on 15 dpo. So it's still Friday here and that would put me at spotting on Tuesday.


----------



## charlie15

Hi ladies, good luck with lap ClaireCath. Have you got a date yet? And great to have a supportive OH, helps keep us strong. 

2plus1 have a lovely day at the lake. I don't bother testing until after AF is due. Drives me nutty otherwise! 

Marathon girl, good that you don't have to have a D&C. I did and still had retained produces that didn't pass for a week. I think they generally say wait one AF. I was told 2 which was right for me as I didn't ovulate for the first 2 cycles after. But I think it may depend on how far along you were. I was over 12 weeks when I finally passed everything whereas I think if you mc at say 5 or 6 weeks your body has not got as use to the old pregnancy hormones. 

Fandabby, so this may be your biggest baby yet! Good that things are going well. Hopefully baby will come naturally, always better than an induction. 

I am CD7 so will be gearing up to get busy with OH over the next week :)

Have a lovely weekend ladies x


----------



## fandabby

marathongirl said:


> 2plus1more- thanks. He didn't say how long to wait but I'm assuming they want me to have 1 af before trying again. That's what they always say.
> 
> Fandabby- glad your scans are still going well! Not long now for you!! I think I remember reading that you bled for a long time and didn't have an af before getting pregnant this time? Is that right?

Yes that's right, I bled heavily solid for 7 weeks. My body was trying to let go but body was hanging onto some. I still tested positive for pregnancy week 6 then the thurs of that week I passed extra and two days later went lighter in bleed. By the monday I was testing negative but still light bleeding which stopped by the end of that week. And NO I didn't wait for AF, I thought since I went through 7 weeks of hell I didn't want to wait any longer. I think they say have 1 AF to make it easier for dating but if you go in earlier than the 12 weeks they can date you roughly, then get you back in around the 12 week mark to re do it. 

Good luck moving forward.


----------



## fandabby

2plus1more said:


> Fandabby, I'm currently 11 dpo and I usually start to spot on 15 dpo. So it's still Friday here and that would put me at spotting on Tuesday.

Tuesday not too far away. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## fandabby

charlie15 said:


> Hi ladies, good luck with lap ClaireCath. Have you got a date yet? And great to have a supportive OH, helps keep us strong.
> 
> 2plus1 have a lovely day at the lake. I don't bother testing until after AF is due. Drives me nutty otherwise!
> 
> Marathon girl, good that you don't have to have a D&C. I did and still had retained produces that didn't pass for a week. I think they generally say wait one AF. I was told 2 which was right for me as I didn't ovulate for the first 2 cycles after. But I think it may depend on how far along you were. I was over 12 weeks when I finally passed everything whereas I think if you mc at say 5 or 6 weeks your body has not got as use to the old pregnancy hormones.
> 
> Fandabby, so this may be your biggest baby yet! Good that things are going well. Hopefully baby will come naturally, always better than an induction.
> 
> I am CD7 so will be gearing up to get busy with OH over the next week :)
> 
> Have a lovely weekend ladies x

Hi Charlie, I started CD7 every other day and then stopped when we got our surge! Good luck to you this cycle.


----------



## ClaireCath

Thanks ladies..he is supportive as are all of you! 
Marathon~~ glad you are almost through this part and did not have the d&c. I wish you well as you move forward and please take care of you. 
Fandaby~~ Oh my...it's so close now isn't it? I am very excited for you and happy that I have been in on your journey since the beginning. You are such an inspiration for me. Thank you my friend! Was that the sperm meets egg plan you did? And why stop on surge? Is that to try for a girl in particular? I am doing that plan this natural cycle and praying to all my angels that this litle spirit is ready to come into our lives soon. I am soooooo ready!! 
2plus1~~ FX's for you this month! Keep us posted....i also hate seein that stark blank no line! I never test early, i find personally it is better for me.
Charlie~~Thanks for kind words as always and good luck this time around...I am also on day7 so will be getting "busy" next week. Picked up the CB digi ov monitor...hopefully i won't get the surge till day 11 or 12 so any eggie that's in there will be nice and plump. I guess we will be cycle buddies on this one! I am also trying the Robitussin expectorant this month along with my plethora of other supplements. Have increased my evening primrose and CoQ10 ubiquinol dosage...supposed to help with CM. I wish i knew if that was my problem or something else...it's all such a mystery but this month I am focusing on just having lots of good :sex: and having fun!! Woohoooo!! :dust: and massive :hugs: to you all! xo


----------



## marathongirl

Thanks ClaireCath! Yes I'm still bleeding but its tapering down now. We are cycle buddies but I have no idea when I will ov this month with so much bleeding. When I conceived my rainbow in 2012 I ov'ed on cd 10!! I think that your attitude is perfect!! Try to have fun bd'ing and really enjoy it I'm sure it helps!! Fx'd for you :)


----------



## fandabby

Hi clairecath, yes we kind of followed the sperm meet egg plan. When my bleed stopped the very next day we DTD, then every other day until I got my first surge on ovulation. And yes to influence a girl. Who know's if it works but we will soon find out.

The plan is every other day and when you get your surge you keep going up until 3 days later (but at that point each night). Something like that anyway.

For trying for a specific sex, my understanding is DTD straight after bleed stops, every other day and stop at first surge = girl. That gives a few days for the girly sperms to get swimming and be in place. Boy sperms are super quick, small but fragile and don't live long, whereas girls are bigger, slower but full of stamina and last 5-7 days hence getting down to it straight after your period.

With a boy, you don't DTD until you have your surge and then through ovulation. Theory is boys get their first because they are faster swimmers.

I didn't completely study the theories but have an idea of how it works.

It kind of falls in with what we have now, which was completely unintentional.

With boys we only DTD at ovulation only. With lady we got down to it straight after my period and then stopped first sign of surge and bingo.

More information can be found by googling "shettles methods". This is pretty full on as it involves diet change, calcium/magnesium for girls, potassium for boys. I also took a high dose of calcium/magnesium to help the girl process.

Watch this space.

Good luck dear, keep intenting baby baby and bingo you'll see those precious two lines - :thumbup:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## 2plus1more

Started to spot yesterday and have a heavier flow today. My first thought when a cycle doesn't work is "OMG, I have to do that all over again". Lol...it's exhausting. Part of me is thinking about ditching the temping. I've been ovulating on either the 12th or 13th day, but the stubborn part of me wants to continue. Ugh! For about the first two days i'm down, but then I perk up a bit. Only way to go is forward. 

Does anyone else temp their cycles?


----------



## fandabby

2plus1more said:


> Started to spot yesterday and have a heavier flow today. My first thought when a cycle doesn't work is "OMG, I have to do that all over again". Lol...it's exhausting. Part of me is thinking about ditching the temping. I've been ovulating on either the 12th or 13th day, but the stubborn part of me wants to continue. Ugh! For about the first two days i'm down, but then I perk up a bit. Only way to go is forward.
> 
> Does anyone else temp their cycles?

Oh know, sorry to read this. I did the temping but with 2nd and 3rd and I didnt bother with this one. Mainly cause I have such unsettled sleep so wouldn't be accurate. 

I instead used that saliva test. Got from amazon and it did fern!

Keep smiling, your time will come, persistence and patience. :hugs:


----------



## 2plus1more

Thanks Fandabby. How are you doing and how many weeks are you now?


----------



## ClaireCath

I agree with fandaby...be persistent and patient! It's tough I know, I am always a bit blah for a couple days when AF arrives and the onward and upward!! I have not consistently temped, although I do have the thermometer....I would love to stick to it for a cycle but so far haven't been very good at it. Relying on the CB digi O monitor. Second day of flashing so far and this is CD10 so that's decent I think. Time to get busy!! lol


----------



## ClaireCath

So Fandaby...what do YOU think the sex of Baby is this time @ SMEP?


----------



## charlie15

Sorry AF has come your way 2plus1. Hope yip get yoir positive vibes back soon. Positive thoughts sent your way for a July BFP. 

I temped when I last TTC as I was breastfeeding while TTC and breastfeeding messes with your fertile signs so I would keep on thinking I had O'd but then would continue to have fertile CM, I would have great CM for 2 weeks! Actually not a good sign, but caused by breastfeeding and higher oestrogen levels, very confusing when TTC! This time I temped after my mc as I have heard about anovulation post mc and wanted to check before we started TTC again.I am still temping this cycle, but really don't need to. I O on CD 14 and have pretty obvious signs pre O. But I kind of find it addictive, it's like my thing, whereas hate POAS! 

ClaireCath have you had your lap yet? I am also CD 10 so we will be getting busy tonight too :dust: to you. 

How are you doing marathongirl?

Fandabby any more news? Any guesses to boy or girl in there? 

How are things Sunshine?


----------



## 2plus1more

Thank for responding Charlie. That's how I feel exactly. I don't need to temp, but it's slightly addicting. I'm curious as to how my chart will look with a BFP. I actually have my charts around the house somewhere from 10 years ago. We were painting a room recently and came across them I showed them to my clueless husband...lol. 

Good luck with o date coming up. I find ovulation time stressful. I think I'm going to try to spice things up this time. Maybe candles or a nightie. It'll relax us both.

How's everyone else?


----------



## marathongirl

Charlie- I'm doing well thanks. Still having a tiny bit of spotting on cd11. Very weird for me as I usually ov cd10-11 but I guess with this mc my cycle is way off?
As for temping. I was very religious about it with my last lo and loved how my charts looked so good. It was always a sign for me that I was pregnant if my temp went up on cd13! Now I can't really temp as my sleep is so broken with my lo. I basically just dtd every second day after af stops for about a week. I know it's not scientific but it has worked as we have had 2 BFP's since Feb. We just need to catch a good egg!


----------



## fandabby

Hi ladies

2plus1more - doing ok thanks, just thankful to get this far since all consultants didnt think I would. 34 weeks yesterday. Back in Birmingham tomorrow which will make me 34+2 which is proper spooky as that's when I delivered lady. Fingers crossed not deja vu.

Last wk from scan measurements weighed 6lb, massive for gestation, getting diabetes test friday which think is pointless this late in game. Babe does feel huge, feet under ribs which is a killer, every day for last few weeks.

Watch this space.

Maybe look into that saliva test lipstick size thing. Little microscope you look in ea morning and you lick end and let dry for few minutes and take a peek. When not fertile you see bubbles and dots like lines then leading up slight fern and days later full fern. If you keep doing it for another few days you see it lessen and back to bubble like appearance. You know then you had your fertile window. 

Good luck for your next cycle...

Clairecath / Charlie - in terms of DTD straight from bleed stopping and stopping just before ovulation, theory says girl. I normally know from conception what sex is, or rather strong intuition but I switched off emotions as just come from mc and then bled first tri so didn't bond with pregnancy in beginning, too scared too. Now I kinda feel girl but sometimes on scan, I have so many, I think I see dangle bit like willy but no scrotum so that got me confused. Dowsing says girl, as does the bicarbonate of soda test (just for fun).

I should get a date through tomorrow for induction so we'll all find out soon.

Healthy babe with no complications due to me is what we want.

Marathongirl, hang in there too. Just remind me are you doing supplements to help boost your egg quality? I took a concoction of things which I listed early in this thread. It may have helped it may not have but we figured do it anyway. Also hubby took stuff for sperm quality and mobility at same time.

I back on red raspberry leaf again to tone uterus for labour, used it at beginning to tone uterus for conception but you stop it at ovulation.

Ok ladies, lots of baby dust and keep following your dream


----------



## charlie15

I'd love to see my char pregnant, but never have! With the last pregnancy I stopped temping as I had such bad sleep with my dd, so then with a BFP I was bummed, thinking I had no idea what my temps did. And with my dd I never temped. But it is so addictive, I think it's more frustrating for people with irregular cycles, even though they are probably the ones that benefit from it the most. 

Marathon girl, hang in there, I know bleeding can go on for a couple of weeks. Maybe wait until your next cycle and just take some time to relax now? 

Fandabby can't wait to hear when the D day will be, so exciting! Have you decided on names yet?


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey ladies, hope you are all well. Sorry haven't been online for a while have been madly job hunting and attending interviews and it's pretty time consuming, along with the three LO's!

Fandabby that's great you have made it to 34 weeks x I hope you have treated yourself somehow, with a bit of pampering or tlc before the baba comes - sounds like you are doing great - v exciting to be getting your induction date as well!

2plus - how are you doing hun? Sorry to hear you got AF and were feeling down : ( Hope you are feeling better? What cd are you now hun?

ClaireCath how are you doing? Hope you have given yourself lots of tlc and are feeling better now? What cd are you hun?

Charlie I'm good thanks - thanks for asking x how are things with you? 

Marathongirl - if I recall correctly it took a few extra weeks to O after my mc so be patient with your body and give it time to recover and it will heal and then O again. Just take it easy hun.

Afm apart from the chaos of interviews, I tested the trigger out of my system at 7dpo, then I started getting sore bbs so I tested at 11dpo and got v v faint line, a real squinter! Did loads of reading cos I thought it was the trigger coming back but everything I read said it should have been out of my system by 7dpo with the amount I took (pregnyl 5000) and also everything said if it starts to get darker it is a genuine BFP. Tonight at 13dpo it got darker! Yippee : ) -- I know this could just be a fourth chemical but I'm tentatively hopeful because I have been taking all of the supplements, coq10, baby aspirin, etc for 3 months now and also I'm hoping the soy and trigger combination enabled me to produce extra eggs and one of them was good!! Fingers xd anyway!!


----------



## 2plus1more

I was wondering where you were! Yay! Hope this one is the baby for you. How are you feeling? Do you have a doctor yet? Hope the line continues to get darker and you have a happy, healthy pregnancy.

Doing really well here! It's been a busy summer so after a day, there's no time to be sad...lol. I'm on CD 5 right now.

I'm curious...what was the result of your friend going through IVF? Is she pregnant? Hope so for both of you!


----------



## charlie15

Yey congratulations Sunshine! Hoping that this is your sticky bean :happydance:

AFM, all good thanks, keeping busy as CD 13, then :coffee:


----------



## fandabby

Sunshine14 said:


> Hey ladies, hope you are all well. Sorry haven't been online for a while have been madly job hunting and attending interviews and it's pretty time consuming, along with the three LO's!
> 
> Fandabby that's great you have made it to 34 weeks x I hope you have treated yourself somehow, with a bit of pampering or tlc before the baba comes - sounds like you are doing great - v exciting to be getting your induction date as well!
> 
> 2plus - how are you doing hun? Sorry to hear you got AF and were feeling down : ( Hope you are feeling better? What cd are you now hun?
> 
> ClaireCath how are you doing? Hope you have given yourself lots of tlc and are feeling better now? What cd are you hun?
> 
> Charlie I'm good thanks - thanks for asking x how are things with you?
> 
> Marathongirl - if I recall correctly it took a few extra weeks to O after my mc so be patient with your body and give it time to recover and it will heal and then O again. Just take it easy hun.
> 
> Afm apart from the chaos of interviews, I tested the trigger out of my system at 7dpo, then I started getting sore bbs so I tested at 11dpo and got v v faint line, a real squinter! Did loads of reading cos I thought it was the trigger coming back but everything I read said it should have been out of my system by 7dpo with the amount I took (pregnyl 5000) and also everything said if it starts to get darker it is a genuine BFP. Tonight at 13dpo it got darker! Yippee : ) -- I know this could just be a fourth chemical but I'm tentatively hopeful because I have been taking all of the supplements, coq10, baby aspirin, etc for 3 months now and also I'm hoping the soy and trigger combination enabled me to produce extra eggs and one of them was good!! Fingers xd anyway!!

Congratulations dear, keeping everything crossed it's a healthy sticky bean. Stay positive and tell yourself you are pregnant with healthy baby developing.

Really pleased for you, well done. :flower:

I'vs been running around like a lunny since wed. Bham was tiring, mca doppler little higher, amnio liquid now classed as polyhydramnios and they found fluid around heart. All indicated anaemia setting in. So since babe looked happy and moving they didn't want to react as still 34 weeks and would prefer more development.

Went back today being told bring a bag, hubby, prepare. If rescan showed liquid still present around heart would induce.

So yesterday spent calling garages to fix my brakes. First brake worked but if you depressed and pressed again nothing. 3 garages later booked in and explained my situation. They sorted it just under 500 pounds later. Vacuum pump needed replacing.Ouch. Car safe main priority.

So result of today, amnio increased again but liquid around heart not visible. Mca same as wed. Trace stable, baby moving. 1st steroid injection for babes lungs, boy that hurt. 2nd one booked tomorrow in local hospital. Back in bham wed at 9.30. Depends how things are may induce as in wk 35 and steroids injected. They not saying much, feel in limbo as hard juggling child care BUT main thing is babe ok. Have to slow down, yeah right, take 10 at least and concentrate I'm feeling movements between now and wed. 

So we wait. Proper stressful 3 days.

Hope everyone else is doing well.

Baby dust to everyone.....


----------



## ClaireCath

Sunshine. Yay for the bfp! Sending lots of sticky dust your way! I'm on CD 14 Now so yeah busy busy. Using cb opks. Day 6 of flashing smileys, not sure if that's normal this is my first natural cycle since January so...when I used these in the fall I got my solid smiley which indicates lh surge on day 11 or 12 so I'm in the dark. I have been feeling O like twinges on left side. Just dtd every other day. Poor dh. Lol. Fandaby try not to stress now my friend, keep breathing deep. Home stretch now! And sorry about the car trouble, nothing worse that car repairs to blow a budget!! Take it easy ok?? Babe will be here sooooon! Xo


----------



## marathongirl

Sunshine- congrats!! Fx'd this is your take home baby!!!! Yes I'm trying to take it easy. I have tons of cm tight now on cd15 so must be close to O. We are not supposed to be trying this cycle but we have been dtd every second day since bleed stopped. Have no idea if or when I o'd but its ok.
Fandabby- hoping you can relax a bit in the next few days. So exciting that you might be meeting your lo sooner! He/she will be ok. 35 weeks is great!!


----------



## Sunshine14

Thanks all for your kind words and congratulations. It's great to have such lovely ladies to share the news with! I hear what you all say about being positive but now the initial joy of the BFP is fading the doubt is creeping in!! Part of me feels that this is it and this is a good strong BFP (I tested with a Boots test Friday evening and it turned + within seconds so hcg is getting higher hopefully) and it just feels like I should go with it but then I keep thinking why would this be any different from the previous three chemicals and every time I go to the bathroom I'm checking for the spotting to start!! My head is wrecked!! To add to the pressure I'm waiting for a job offer to come through on Monday for a fab job (yipee!!) but I feel a bit lousy for starting a new job and then having to tell them I'm pregnant after 2 months of being there - it's a 12 month contract! I'd like to feel good about this BFP but just don't feel I can get too emotionally attached in case it's another chemical and is gone by next week!! I was thinking about going to the doctor (2plus I registered last week) and asking for an early scan but don't even know how it works in the UK.

Fandabby sounds like you have really been through it this week! Running around like crazy!! I really hope you get make some time to just chill and try to enjoy your last few days / week or so of being pregnant before the baby arrives! I think you said before this is your last one and if so make sure to take some time to just be in the moment and enjoy being pregnant and try to put all the worry and chaos of plannign the delivery & childcare to one side - even if just for a little while. I know it is hard to do but you don't want to look back and feel cheated of this last pregnancy cos of all the issues you have had and sounds like you still have a last few days to enjoy being pregnant!

Clairecath fingers xd this is your month hun. With my LO's so far I never used OPK's and always just dtd every 2 days from about CD6 until I thought we have covered all bases and yes it means OH is completely knackered but hopefully shuld mean there is always a supply of little swimmers waiting for that egg! Fingers xd this is your month. Also I used the CB smiley face OPK for a month and did loads of reading up on the flashing face before peak and loads of women said they had had it for a good few days / 6 / 7 days so I think what you are experiencing is normal and you should get your peak anytime now xx sounds like you will have it covered on the bd front anyway!

2plus hope you are well hun? Re my friend who is going through IVF, when they stimulated her she got 9 eggs (the clinic said a 30 year old would be happy with this no.), 8 fertilised well with the sperm and by day 5 blastocyst stage (which I think equates to implantation) she had 4 embryos. The clinic then spent a further week testing the embryos for chromosmal abnormailities and she ended up with 1 good perfect embryo that was frozen!!!!!! The clinic policy is to wait for uterus to settle down after the stimualtion and then implant about a month later or so. Her case is complicated however, as she has thyroid issues and this can cause mc and it has gone out of sync last few weeks so she has to get that resolved before ET. I am so hoping she gets a sticky bean when it does go ahead!!! It does show though that egg quality is so key -- that's why I think the COQ10 is good as it is supposed to really help with egg quality!! Anyway sorry for long essay .......

Charlie thanks for your kind words. Fingers xd for you this cycle hun x have you O'd yet if you are mid cycle?

MGirl - that sounds v positive if you have CM appearing sounds like your body is gearing up for O! Some people say you're more fertile after mc so fingers xd for you hun xx


----------



## marathongirl

Sunshine that's great news!!! I know what you mean about not getting too attached. It's very hard after you have had losses. I know this last one my BFP was super dark and came up instantly when I tested. I figured that my levels were good so started to get excited. It's normal so just try to be happy about being pregnant until proven otherwise or NOT!!!


----------



## charlie15

:hugs:Sunshine it's totally understandable to be anxious after what you have been through. The only thing to do is take one day at a time and think positively about the baby growing inside. :hugs: this ride sure is a stressful one with either a BFN or a BFP, especially for us oldies! 

Fandabby I am so excited to hear about you having your baby :happydance: 2 more days to B'ham, good luck Hun x 

ClaireCath how are you going? Did you get your solid smiley?

Yes I think I have O'd, yesterday on CD 15, so a day later than normal. We gave it our best shot this month with lots of action and I managed to avoid anti histamines this month despite hay fever!


----------



## 2plus1more

I know it's easier said than done, but I hope you can enjoy these early stages of your pregnancy. Hopefully your kids and the job search are keeping you busy enough from stressing out at this point. Any news on the potential job you mentioned?

Yay Fandabby for getting so close to meeting your little (big) baby. Hoping for a speeding delivery. I'm also taking the red raspberry leaf and heard it can help with delivery too! Ill definitely try it for that reason as well.

Sounds like Marathon, Charlie, ClaireCath, and I are all getting busy right now or have recently...lol. I'm on CD 9 and usually o around CD 12. My husband works til midnight tonight and I told him to wake me up for a quickie. Not a bad end to his day!


----------



## Sunshine14

Thanks Mgirl, Charlie and 2plus for the positive vibes! I'm trying to stay positive and, like you said Charlie, just take it a day at a time but I never got past 5 weeks with any of the recent chems so we will see what this week holds! I have loads of cheapie HPT and so I'm testing every second day to check the levels are still high - which they are but that doesn't mean anything really ............ I have a doctors appointment for tomorrow and am going to see if I can get a referral for an early scan at 6 weeks to check for the HB - fingers xd. As for the job 2plus -- so weird -- I attended a second interview last Thursday, found out Friday I was the preferred candidate and have been waiting for the job offer to come through ever since!! Agh!!!!! Seems like a lifetime - fingers xd I will get the offer tomorrow and they won't withdraw the role (there have been loads of changes just announced in the company that the job is for!). 

Anyway onto more positive things hope you ladies have all been enjoying your bding and sending you all tons of baby dust xx 

Fandabby thinking of you and your appointment tomorrow! Without any pressure, you will have to try to keep us all updated as we will all be waiting to hear your good news / what is going on!! Exciting times for you hun xx

Clairecath hope you are doing ok hun?


----------



## fandabby

Hi ladies

Charlie, good to hear you ovulated, fingers crossed this is it for you.

Keep up the positive vibes sunshine and good luck sustaining your pregnancy and your job offer. It'll all be fine.

ClaireCath, you are you doing? Did you get your solid smiley face? Keep at it, this could be your month.

2Plus1, the red raspberry leaf helps tone uterus so for delivery it supposed to help with pushing baby out. When I had lady, two pushes she was out.. so who knows. I'm also just starting to bath in lavender oil as it's supposed to soften perineum to help lessen tears. I've torn with all three so far so this will be interesting to see what happens this time around. I took the rrl when ttc and stopped at o for a good few cycles. Good stuff from what I have read. Good luck catching your golden egg.

How's our other ladies doing? and thanks everyone for asking after me.


Birmingham yesterday was a long day but all good news. The fluid is reducing in amniotic sac, they think it all increased and went crazy with whatever was going on the babe and the fluid around heart and MCA's being so high. Fluid around heart still absent and titre levels stable as is MCA.

They took a cross match of my blood and will need to do it again next wednesday. They said I have difficult blood to match for in case I bleed out so they are organising it in advance. I get rescanned too next week to make sure babe still stable and if all good they will give me a date next week for the following week for induction. So it's possible by 2 weeks I will have delivered at 37 weeks, which is a big result since this whole pregnancy has been delicate and it all went crazy early 20 weeks. They are all so amazed I am this far, bit of a medical mystery as was expected to deliver weeks ago.

Hopefully this will mean I only need a short stay in after babe born, assuming there are no transfusions for the babe. They still don't know what state babe will be in once delivered but strong heart beat is a good sign and they feel being at 37 weeks babe can handle better the treatments he/she may need.

Proper count down for me now.

Thinking of you all and hoping to read about some more BFPssssssss.


----------



## ClaireCath

Hi ladies...just checking in! Sunshine, I hope you are still taking it easy and thinking positive thoughts...how about the job offer...did you get another call yet? Marathon, I think I would try straight away too, keep up your positive spirit!!, and sounds like you have your bases covered this month w BD. As do Charlie, 2plusone and myself...lol Funny how we all ended up close in our cycles this month(so we are all in the 2ww right?)....Fandaby...i guess you are one to go in the medical journals alright! So happy for your good news in Birmingham and that things are staying stable with you and the babe. He will be super strong at 37 weeks and able to take on the world! It's so fantastic that you are at this point after what you went have been through. AFM, I DID get my solid smiley after 6 flashers on CD 15. DTD on Day 14 and again the morning on the 16th...hopefully our timing was good. DH and I work crazy hours so sometimes hard to get in more than a quickie but....whatever it takes. Keeping my FX'd for a fast 2ww. I'm only 4dpo now so will not test for quite a while...although i do have some IC's hanging around.....will try to resist. Take care ladies. xo


----------



## Sunshine14

Hi Ladies, hope you are all having a good weekend xx

Fandabby that is such a great update to hear, that everything is going well and you are almost there!! Only couple more weeks and you will have your baba. THinking of you over next couple of weeks hun.
ClaireCath sounds like you timed it perfectly fingers crossed for you this month hun x
Charlie, 2plus and Mgirl where are you all at now? Fingers xd foor you all this cycle too xxx

Afm 5 weeks tomorrow!! I managed to book in for an early scan on Monday 28 July so will see what that shows! I akeed the doc if I would see the HB and she said too early but they should be able to see the fetal pole - so fingers xd. 

Thanks for asking ClaireCath I got the job and start Tuesday so looking forward to that as it is a geat job and will certainly help to keep me distracted whilst I see how the next few weeks work out. Feeling much more positive about things now and am just going to go with the flow. Babydust to you all - have my fingers xd for you all this month xx


----------



## marathongirl

Sunshine- that's great!! You might see the hb if you are truly 6 weeks along which you should be if you are 5 weeks now? Fx'd that you see what is going to be your take home baby :)
Fandabby- thinking about you in the count down to your little rainbow :)

Afm- on vacation with my 3 kids. Well I should rephrase that as I'm visiting my family :) we flew almost 8 hours to get here. It felt like an eternity with my 14 month old!! It's been great seeing family so worth it of course!
Definitely no idea what's going on with the body as its first cycle post mc. Pretty sure I o'ed but not charting so not positive? We will see I guess.
Hope everyone is well :)


----------



## charlie15

Fandabby, wonderful news that all is going well and that you're surprising the Docs! Only 10 more days or so :happydance:

ClaireCath nice to hear from you again. Glad you got your smiley face, fingers crossed! I am one day ahead of you, 7dpo here. One more week left! :flower:

Sunshine yey for getting to book an early scan. Glad job is good, a good distraction for you.

Marathongirl, ew an 8 hour flight with a 14 month old is not fun, but glad it was worth it and your enjoying seeing your family.


----------



## 2plus1more

Fandabby, glad that everything is positive and coming together nicely for you. I held a nine week old the other day and it was heaven. So excited for you.

Sunshine, good to hear everything is working out for you. Moving back to London was a great move for you...new job and a healthy pregnancy:happydance:

AFM, I am 3 dpo, so somewhere just behind Charlie, Marathon, and ClairCath. It's my anniversary today, I'll be 41 in a couple days, and we leave for a vacation to California in less than 2 weeks, so very busy getting ready. Actually, my period is due the day we leave. Yikes! Good luck to all the ladies that are waiting. We can do this!


----------



## ClaireCath

What day shall we start testing then? Lol. Day 7 tooooo early?? ;-)


----------



## fandabby

ClaireCath said:


> What day shall we start testing then? Lol. Day 7 tooooo early?? ;-)

I started testing 7 dpo, it killed me waiting that long. Whenever you decide keeping fingers crossed for you and remember 7 days IS early so maybe save your tests and wait 3 more days and test from 10dpo. Lots of baby dust..

Thanks ladies for thinking of me, back to bham Wed more scans, tests and hope to get a date. Taking my 3 with me this time since school is out, should be interesting keeping 3 youngsters from wrecking the hospital before we leave!

I'll keep checking in to see when you all test, won't be long and hoping to see some more positive results. Good luck ladies.

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## charlie15

ClaireCath said:


> What day shall we start testing then? Lol. Day 7 tooooo early?? ;-)

My original plan was to wait for AF, killjoy I know! Let's see if I can hold out that long lol! If I do and AF doesn't show it will be Sunday.


----------



## ClaireCath

I have some internet cheapies but ya maybe day 10...or maybe wait for the :witch: and be a killjoy w u Charlie! hehe I can never decide what's better or worse for me!! Fanab gl in Bham with the three little ones!! Hopefully they won't take over the hospital!! xo


----------



## charlie15

We'll I didn't have to wait too long, the witch turned up 4 days early. I feel just awful, I now have this sinking feeling in my gut and well just want to cry. Don't get me wrong this is not because I haven't got pregnant, I am not that naive but what is going on with my body? An 8 day LP!! Last month 12 days, which I believe is pretty normal for me and fine. But why 8 days now? Everything I read says your follicular phase, therefore ovulation day is the variable part of the cycle, yet that part is like clockwork. The LP should be constant to within a day or 2, so what's with a 4 day variation? When I last had this I was breastfeeding which is normal then. Now I am not breastfeeding! I just don't understand and that is freaking me out. The only vague explanation I can find is my hormones are not back to normal since the MC. But that is now 4 months, surely they would be by now?
Just want to cry, this is the lowest I have felt since TTC No 2 tbh. I know I'll pick myself up soon, I am not one to fester on things, but :nope:


----------



## marathongirl

Charlie- so sorry about the witch being early. That just so sucks but there has to be an explanation? Are you under a bit more stress? Are you taking b6 that helps with lengthening lp. I also know that after my 12 week loss 3 years ago that my hormones were way out of wack and it took a lot to get them back. I was taking Maca root for a while. It's supposed to balance hormones. A short lp would be a result of low progesterone. So maybe that would help? Also maybe talking with your doctor about progesterone supplements after o? Just throwing out ideas? It might just be a one off as well?
ClaireCath- good luck with testing! I find I never test earjy because I can't stand to see the stark white. When I was charting I always "knew" when I was pregnant because I would have a temp spike on 13 dpo?!


----------



## 2plus1more

Ugh, so sorry about the witch. I know what you mean about being taken by surprise. You can take a look at my charts. Last month my lp was shortened by 2 days. Still okay, but it was unnerving and unexpected. Did you change any supplements? Do you take a b6 vit? B6 is suppose to help with the lp. I did stop taking mine mid cycle last month so maybe stopping it messed up my cycle. Don't know? Anyways, my point is they say the lp should be constant, but for some reason mine changed last month. If you're not on b6, look it up. I think your hormones are still regulating from the breastfeeding and the mc. Good luck next month.


----------



## fandabby

Hey Charlie, be kind to yourself, as the lovely ladies have said your body is balancing from bf and your mc. I read up on low progesterone and I took black cohosh to help increase progesterone and also the red raspberry leaf which tones uterus but also aids balancing hormones. I would have said at beginning of this thread how I took them. Not sure if it helped as took other stuff too but textbook is supporting ladies hormones.

Stress also plays us and messes things up. 

Keep your chin up and dont dwell it'll come good. :flower:


----------



## fandabby

Just trawled through to see where i listed supplements and here it is:

This is my list of what I took before getting pregnant:

Prenatal vitamins Fertilaid from Babystart - 1 a day

Calcium, Magnesium with Vitamin D3 - took 3 a day with meals. total dose taking all 3 are Vit D 400 i.u. Calcium 1,000mg, Magnesium 500mg*

Mega B-100 Time Released Vitamin B Complex - 1 a day

CoEnzyme Q-10 30mg - I took 6 a day with meals

Royal Jelly 100mg - I took 3 a day with meals

Wheat Germ Oil 1130mg - 1 a day

Triple Mega 3.6.9 1200mg Active Omega Complex - 3 a day with meal

Vit D3, 10,000IU - 1 a day

Black Cohosh 40mg - 2 capsules twice a day with meal (I took this after my miscarriage finished end of Nov 2013) From what I have read you are supposed to only take this up until ovulation. I stopped at CD12. Then waited for period to come and then started again on CD1 if not pregnant

Red Raspberry leaf 3 a day tablets. Stopped at CD12 then started again CD1 if not pregnant

Evening Primrose Oil (again stop at CD12)

Once I got my positive I stopped everything apart from prenatals, the calcium mix, triple mega 3-6-9 I reduced to 1 a day and Vit D3 10,000 IU.

This may help......

Good luck.


----------



## ClaireCath

Hey Charlie..i agree with the others, your body is still balancing from what you have gone through with the mc and just stopping breastfeeding...i am by no means an expert but that makes sense to me. Marathon i am the same, hate the stark white. But i did test this a.m. 10dpo and i got nuthin. I think my eggs are all hard and rubbish. Blek. Sorry to be a party pooper but that's just how i feel at the moment. :-(


----------



## charlie15

Thanks ladies for all of your lovely reassuring words, I do hope that you are right. I too feel that all my eggs are poo, or shall i say that's what I am worrie about. And thanks fandabby for posting your list again, very kind of you. Currently I take pre natals, baby aspirin to O, EPO to O, co enzyme Q 10 600 mg, vitamin D ( just started) and triple omegas. I will start with the rasberry leaf tea I think I have some left from pregnancy. I odd take B6 while breastfeeding but it only delayed my O which wasn't very helpful. This time I am not as have not had a short LP until this cycle. I will see what happens this month, but a bit wary of B6 after my experience of it. I will look int Maca and black cohosh too. The only other one I have heard may help egg quality is DHEA, but I think you should get a hormone panel done before taking it to see if it benefits you. 

I am feeling a little better, just worried I guess but I have decided to take action and have made an initial appointment with a FS for the start of September. That way we have 2 more cycles to try naturally. I am also arranging to get all my blood tests done before hand so I can go in with as much info about me as possible and then if not pregnant by then can take things from there, so just hoping that my lovely GP ( also an "older" mum will do the bloods for me. 

ClaireCath, hang in there 10 dpo is still early, I didn't get my BFP with my daughter until 12 dpo. 

Fandabby wow you are 36+4 not lomg now, so excited for you! 

Sunshine how are you doing?

Marathon girl and 2plus, any symptoms??


----------



## Sunshine14

Charlie so sorry to hear you got the witch and have been feeling down :hugs: glad to hear you are feeling a little bit better. Just a thought for you to mull over -- one of my chemicals I tested & had faint but clear + and then it disappeared next day and I got my period 3 days early and would not even have known it was a chemical if I hadn't been POAS early! It could v well b nothing to do with your LP but that you were PG for a day or so and then something was wrong and so your body shed the lining!! As I say that is what happened to me and only reason I know is cos I was testing early if I hadn't tested early I would never have known. 

As for your eggs - stay positive we all have a good egg in there it just takes a while to get it out at our age! I was taking all the supplemets you are taking + B6 (balanced out with extra B12 & extra folic acid (I have read that too much of B6 on its own can throw u off balance so it should be balanced with extra B12 & extra Folic acid!) + raspberry leaf tea to O and most important one from what I have read COQ10. I was only taking 250mg whereas you are taking 600mg which is what is advised to improve egg quality. I think you are doing everything you can hun and really it is just a matter of time for you -- stay positive hun it will happen for you.

2plus gosh lots going on for you - where to start ...... happy anniversary!, happy birthday for being 41 and v jealous of you going to California for your holiday!! My sister lives in San Fran and its fab where are you going to? Sounds like you will be very busy xx how many dpo are you now? Have you tested at all?

Fandabby not long to go now - hope you are feeling well and enjoying last few days of PG & relaxing a bit whilst you can!

Mgirl hope you are enjoying your time with your family - where are you at in your cycle? Are you due to start testing soon? Thanks also for info on HB - the doctor said I would only possibly see a fetal pole so that would be fab if I see a hb - thanks for that hun!

Clairecath how are you hun? Are you due to start testing soon? How many days along are you?

Afm - still POAS and they are turning +instantly and v v dark. 6 weeks Monday and have scan then so will see what they find. I'm actually wondering if there might be more than one as I did the soy and the trigger! Before I did the trigger I researched it and some research I found from a clinic said that women over 42 on average will produce 3.3 eggs with clomid and trigger (soy is like natural clomid) but will result in singleton PG so can't wait for MOnday to see what is going on! Also job is great, fab, interesting work & very friendly fun team so don't really have time to dwell on anything too much!! 

Anyway fandabby :hugs: to you for the labour and ladies :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to you allxx


----------



## 2plus1more

Charlie, you may *think* that your eggs are poo, but you are fertile. You were pregnant recently and you will be soon again. It's a matter of getting a good egg, but there's no reason it won't happen. Good that you are seeing the specialist. We are trying one more month if this one doesn't work and then my midwife says we can get the ball rolling.

Sunshine, I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for your scan. Sounds like everything is going well. My brother and sister in law live in San Diego so we'll visit with them a little. Go to Disneyland and then go north to visit some national parks. Kids are excited.

AFM, no signs other then sore breasts (have that every month). My temps look great, but they usually tank at 12 days to bring on my period. Can you sense my pessimism?!? Lol. Don't like to get my hopes up. I believe it'll happen, but it's playing the waiting game...ugh. 

Good luck to Marathon and Clairecath. Anyone hear from Maaxi? Hope she's doing well. I believe she was thinking about IVF.


----------



## marathongirl

Hi Ladies. Back from vacation with family and all is good. Af arrived the day we were flying back home across the country! Lucky me. It is my first af post mc and has been very light. Almost like spotting for four days? I'm sure it's normal as I bled a lot and for like 15 days after mc? Happy to have first cycle done as my doctor was encouraging us to wait at least one cycle before trying again. We didn't do anything different truthfully but I do think your body knows when it's not ready.
Sunshine- good luck tomorrow. Fx'd you see at least a fetal pole!
Charlie- glad you are feeling better. That's why we are here to support each other through the tough times :)
2plus1- hope your vacation is going well! I lived in Petaluma for 4 years and my 2 older kids were born in Santa Rosa.


----------



## ClaireCath

Hi girld. 12 dpo and spotting. If it doesn't turn into full af I will test but very surprised if it is anything but the bloody witch. Could it possibly be implantation bleeding? Wishful thinking on my part....Oh well. Good luck 2plusone and marathon glad your body is getting back on track. Good luck next month. Fandaby..hope you are well. So close for you! God bless. Xo


----------



## ClaireCath

I'm out. :witch: is here now. Onward we go. I guess on the bright side, I had a 14 DAY LP. Very regular, just waiting on the right egg. Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey ladies hope you are all well.

2plus thanks for the best wishes hun. I hope you are having a lovely relaxing break and enjoyed your celebrations!

Mgirl after my first chemical at xmas I bled for 12 days and then I'm not sure I Od and then my AF was lighter -- it sounds like your body is regulating itself and I would say you will have a normal O this month and hopefully fingers xd you won't have another AF! Thanks also for your kind words : )

ClairCath sorry to hear you got the witch - hope you are feeling ok hun. Like you say onwards and upwards you will get your baba with persistence and determination.

Fandabby thinking of you this week. Charlie hope you are doing ok now?

Afm scan today - was v nervous! The tech said there was one gestational sac, with a yolk sac inside and a small mass with a flicker, which she showed me and I could see a small blob with a little flickering beat on it!. She then said that eveything seemed about right for my stage but she couldn't confirm the pregnancy was viable as their protocol only allows for confirmation of a viable pregnancy once the embryo measures 6mm and they can find the HB!! She booked me back in for a scan next Monday and said that she would be expecting to see growth by next Monday, I queried this and she said the baby should grow 1mm a day! I was v happy see the gest sac, the yolk sac and of course the flicker on the baby as it finally feels like I might just be pregnant and it might, just might stick, but still v nervous and will be til next Monday comes!! I read the form afterwards and she had written 'An early intrauterine pregnancy is seen on todays scan, consistent with a pregnancy of 5-6 weeks gestation. A re-scan is arranged in 1 week to assess viability and to date the pregnancy' -- so fingers crossed for next week!! I'm off now to google what the flicker was if it wasn't a HB!!!!!!??????!!!!!!!


----------



## marathongirl

Sunshine- that's positive. It's so hard waiting but in the meantime you are pregnant and just enjoy it!!! I know how nervous you will be next Monday but everyday that goes by and you are pregnant brings you closer to your goal :)


----------



## charlie15

ClaireCath, sorry the witch got you, but yey for a good LP! 

Sunshine, fingers crossed for scan next week. I had a scan at the same stage, that flicker is a heart beat :thumbup:

Marathon girl, sorry for AF, but agree with Sunshine, probably anovulatory so causing light bleed. Am sure all with be back on track this month again :flower:

I will keep your thought in mind about a chemical Sunshine, possible, but I do just think it was a dodgy egg and consequently low progesterone so early AF. I try to keep thinking that I am fertile, recent pregancy, fell straight away with dd, just to keep me positive, but then that niggle of do I have any good eggs left creeps back in :dohh: 

Anyway onwards and upwards CD7 now, hoping for a Bette cycle this month for all of us :thumbup:

Fandabby, is this the week? :happydance:


----------



## ClaireCath

Sunshine~~ good news that the tech said everything seems right on track for how far along you are. A flicker to me can only be one thing...a HB! I agree with Marathon, try to relax and Monday will be here before you know it. Hopefully then your mind will ease a bit. Charlie I'm a few days behind you again...CD2 Yippe. LOL Very light AF this time for me like i used to have, makes me think my lining is crappy and thin and perhaps it's where the problem lies? I know when doing the IUI he had me take progesterone after Ov to help thicken but this was natural so no drugs. I am trying to figure out a natural way to help thicken it as far as foods or supplements but it seems to me that maybe it is what it is and when it's my time it will happen regardless of what i do. Trying to keep the faith. FX'd for no more dodgy eggs for us!!
Fandaby~~where are you?? everything good?


----------



## maxxiandniko

Hi. I'm still around. I've just given up. But do we ever really give up ha ha? It looks like I'll be doing ivf in September. My period is due Monday so at that point I'll know if I can start with the next cycle or the cycle after that. I have a vacation at the end of August that's messing things up. Otherwise I've been getting peaks but not having luck. 
I skimmed through the posts but probably didn't get everything. Fanda - hope these weeks fly by. Sushine - congrats! Charlie - you definitely have a good egg in there. Hi to everyone else and keep up the positivity


----------



## 2plus1more

ClaireCath, light flow doesn't necessarily equal a thin lining. Only an ultrasound can confirm a thin lining. What is more important is regular cycles according to my midwife. Medicated cycles can thin the lining so I believe most people take progesterone to help with that issue.

Fandabby, any day now! We are looking forward to the good news. 

Charlie, good luck this cycle. Did you add any supplements or make any changes? I've recently scaled back on many. I'm only taking the very basics now. A prenatal, vit b complex (thanks sunshine), vit e, and vit d. I'm getting a regular physical in a complex weeks so my doctor will order basic labs. I'm even going to ask her for a day 21 progesterone test. Hopefully she'll oblige. 

Marathon, good luck this cycle. Did you just visit family in CA on this last vacation? We live in Rochester, NY and we'll be in San Diego, Disney, and Sequoia National Park. We leave this Saturday. Are you on the east coast as well?

Maaxi, good to hear from you and good luck. 

AFM, we leave for vacation in two days. My temp dropped so I'll probably start to spot today or tomorrow. I'll call the midwife when we get back and hopefully I can get in to see her. The good news is that I'll be super relaxed this trip and not temping. The bad news is we'll be staying with my brother-in-law while I'm ovulating. Trying to catch that egg (on blow up mattresses), in the same room as the kids:sex: (while they are sleeping!), and recently my sister-in-law was stung by a scorpion in their house! Craziness!! So I believe tomorrow will be CD1 for me.


----------



## 2plus1more

Sunshine14 said:


> Hey ladies hope you are all well.
> 
> 2plus thanks for the best wishes hun. I hope you are having a lovely relaxing break and enjoyed your celebrations!
> 
> Mgirl after my first chemical at xmas I bled for 12 days and then I'm not sure I Od and then my AF was lighter -- it sounds like your body is regulating itself and I would say you will have a normal O this month and hopefully fingers xd you won't have another AF! Thanks also for your kind words : )
> 
> ClairCath sorry to hear you got the witch - hope you are feeling ok hun. Like you say onwards and upwards you will get your baba with persistence and determination.
> 
> 
> 
> Fandabby thinking of you this week. Charlie hope you are doing ok now?
> 
> Afm scan today - was v nervous! The tech said there was one gestational sac, with a yolk sac inside and a small mass with a flicker, which she showed me and I could see a small blob with a little flickering beat on it!. She then said that eveything seemed about right for my stage but she couldn't confirm the pregnancy was viable as their protocol only allows for confirmation of a viable pregnancy once the embryo measures 6mm and they can find the HB!! She booked me back in for a scan next Monday and said that she would be expecting to see growth by next Monday, I queried this and she said the baby should grow 1mm a day! I was v happy see the gest sac, the yolk sac and of course the flicker on the baby as it finally feels like I might just be pregnant and it might, just might stick, but still v nervous and will be til next Monday comes!! I read the form afterwards and she had written 'An early intrauterine pregnancy is seen on todays scan, consistent with a pregnancy of 5-6 weeks gestation. A re-scan is arranged in 1 week to assess viability and to date the pregnancy' -- so fingers crossed for next week!! I'm off now to google what the flicker was if it wasn't a HB!!!!!!??????!!!!!!!

Sounds like they were being cautiously optimistic. A flicker sounds great!! I'm sure everything will be fine.


----------



## fandabby

Hi ladies

Just an update from me.

Went in Monday, induction Been 7pm. Typical for me 32 hours of full on contractions and no Change! I was exhausted, in agony and body started to break down with shakes. I begged them to find a way to break my waters so I could get on the drip and epidural. I know from my 3 if I can get on that babe out in 5 hours.

When they examined me on Monday when I came in I was already 1-2cm from having on and off contractions previous 4 weeks. So they got a doctor, he scanned me and examined and said yes Ok let's try with mw with long fingers to reach up as cervix still long. Took me on delivery suite. Broke waters 5.55am yesterday morning. Talk about a dam, I did warn them I'd been having problems with amnio liquid becoming hydramanios state, it just kept coming soaked everything. Something humourus I guess to remember. Epidural then drip started at 8am. I weaned myself off epidural after 2 hrs, just needed to give myself a break since was up at 3am from Monday and not slept. Babe heart got into trouble and I also told them felt lots of pressure. They needed to do blood sample from babe's head to check oxygen levels, this being 1225. Doc couldn't believe I was fully dilated but babe back to back, wrong position. They said u have an hour for babe to turn so I can start pushing or they'd have to assist to get babe out. 1258 babe struggled got told to push while they sorted out their gear, I said out in two pushes, they didn't believe me. 1259 headset, 2nd push born bang on 1pm. They were gobsmacked esp since I had epidural they thought it would take a while.

MISTIQUE TAMZIN 7LB 1OZ 48CM LONG. Week 37.

Beautiful

In neonatal, my one antibody did attack. She on triple lights as her levels also high. Temp wasn't stable but is now. On standby for transfusion. On whole she stable.

Took loads of photos and asked nurse to remove her eye mask to get face shots. Here she is ladies.


Sorry phone won't upload photos. Will try again later or may have to wait until I'm home to do it from computer.


Keep your dream ladies, and I hope you all get yours soon.

X


----------



## fandabby

Hi ladies

Just an update from me.

Went in Monday, induction Been 7pm. Typical for me 32 hours of full on contractions and no Change! I was exhausted, in agony and body started to break down with shakes. I begged them to find a way to break my waters so I could get on the drip and epidural. I know from my 3 if I can get on that babe out in 5 hours.

When they examined me on Monday when I came in I was already 1-2cm from having on and off contractions previous 4 weeks. So they got a doctor, he scanned me and examined and said yes Ok let's try with mw with long fingers to reach up as cervix still long. Took me on delivery suite. Broke waters 5.55am yesterday morning. Talk about a damp, I did warn them I'd been having problems with amnio liquid becoming hydramanios state, it just kept coming soaked everything. Something humourus I guess to remember. Epidural then drip started at 8am. I weaned myself off epidural after 2 hrs, just needed to give myself a breskvsince was up at 3am from Monday and not slept. Babe heart got into trouble and I also told them felt lots of pressure. They needed to do blood sample from babe's head to check oxygen levels, this being 1225. Doc couldn't believe I was fully dilated but babe back to back, wrong position. They said u have an horror they'd have to assist to get babe out. 1258 babe struggled got told to push while they sorted out their gear, I said out in two pushes, they didn't believe me. 1259 headset, 2nd push born bang on 1pm. They were gobsmacked esp since I had epidural they thought it would take a while.

MISTIQUE TAMZIN 7LB 1OZ 48CM LONG. Week 37.

Beautiful

In neonatal, my one antibody did attack. She on triple lights as her levels also high. Temp wasn't stable but is now. On standby for transfusion. On whole she stable.

Took loads of photos and asked nurse to remove her eye mask to get face shots. Here she is ladies.


Sorry phone won't upload photos. Will try again later or may have to wait until I'm home to do it from computer.


Keep your dream ladies, and I hope you all get yours soon.

X


----------



## Sunshine14

fandabby said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Just an update from me.
> 
> Went in Monday, induction Been 7pm. Typical for me 32 hours of full on contractions and no Change! I was exhausted, in agony and body started to break down with shakes. I begged them to find a way to break my waters so I could get on the drip and epidural. I know from my 3 if I can get on that babe out in 5 hours.
> 
> When they examined me on Monday when I came in I was already 1-2cm from having on and off contractions previous 4 weeks. So they got a doctor, he scanned me and examined and said yes Ok let's try with mw with long fingers to reach up as cervix still long. Took me on delivery suite. Broke waters 5.55am yesterday morning. Talk about a damp, I did warn them I'd been having problems with amnio liquid becoming hydramanios state, it just kept coming soaked everything. Something humourus I guess to remember. Epidural then drip started at 8am. I weaned myself off epidural after 2 hrs, just needed to give myself a breskvsince was up at 3am from Monday and not slept. Babe heart got into trouble and I also told them felt lots of pressure. They needed to do blood sample from babe's head to check oxygen levels, this being 1225. Doc couldn't believe I was fully dilated but babe back to back, wrong position. They said u have an horror they'd have to assist to get babe out. 1258 babe struggled got told to push while they sorted out their gear, I said out in two pushes, they didn't believe me. 1259 headset, 2nd push born bang on 1pm. They were gobsmacked esp since I had epidural they thought it would take a while.
> 
> MISTIQUE TAMZIN 7LB 1OZ 48CM LONG. Week 37.
> 
> Beautiful
> 
> In neonatal, my one antibody did attack. She on triple lights as her levels also high. Temp wasn't stable but is now. On standby for transfusion. On whole she stable.
> 
> Took loads of photos and asked nurse to remove her eye mask to get face shots. Here she is ladies.
> 
> 
> Sorry phone won't upload photos. Will try again later or may have to wait until I'm home to do it from computer.
> 
> 
> Keep your dream ladies, and I hope you all get yours soon.
> 
> X

CONGRATULATIONS FANDABBY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs::happydance::baby::thumbup::flower::hugs::happydance::baby::thumbup::flower: Well done you!!!!!!!! :hugs::happydance::baby::thumbup::flower: Welcome to the world baby Mistique big hugs to you and your mummy xx
You must be delighted fandabby the wait is finally over and your beautiful baby girl is here!!!! and you got your girl so maybe there is something in the Shettles method!!!
CONGRATULATIONS AGAIN AND ENJOY YOUR CUDDLES WITH YOUR PRECIOUS BUNDLE XXX


----------



## charlie15

Ooooooooo CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Welcome to the world little lady, I hope you get to bring her home very soon and that all is good with both of you. So happy for you after this long journey :hugs:


----------



## fandabby

Thanks ladies, tough journey yes, v painful labour yes, was it worth all the emotional and physical pain, Absolutely...

Be patient, keep on your journey and I really hope your little bundles will be with you too.
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## ClaireCath

Ohhhh Fanaby!! Congratulations!!! And welcome baby girl Mistique!! Beautiful name!! Man oh man you have done it and you are one tough cookie, way to go lady! I do feel inspired by you and am genuinely over the moon for you!! Thanks for sharing your journey with us here and enjoy your beautiful girl!! Can't wait to see a pic! xoxo


----------



## fandabby

Sunshine14 said:


> Hey ladies hope you are all well.
> 
> 2plus thanks for the best wishes hun. I hope you are having a lovely relaxing break and enjoyed your celebrations!
> 
> Mgirl after my first chemical at xmas I bled for 12 days and then I'm not sure I Od and then my AF was lighter -- it sounds like your body is regulating itself and I would say you will have a normal O this month and hopefully fingers xd you won't have another AF! Thanks also for your kind words : )
> 
> ClairCath sorry to hear you got the witch - hope you are feeling ok hun. Like you say onwards and upwards you will get your baba with persistence and determination.
> 
> Fandabby thinking of you this week. Charlie hope you are doing ok now?
> 
> Afm scan today - was v nervous! The tech said there was one gestational sac, with a yolk sac inside and a small mass with a flicker, which she showed me and I could see a small blob with a little flickering beat on it!. She then said that eveything seemed about right for my stage but she couldn't confirm the pregnancy was viable as their protocol only allows for confirmation of a viable pregnancy once the embryo measures 6mm and they can find the HB!! She booked me back in for a scan next Monday and said that she would be expecting to see growth by next Monday, I queried this and she said the baby should grow 1mm a day! I was v happy see the gest sac, the yolk sac and of course the flicker on the baby as it finally feels like I might just be pregnant and it might, just might stick, but still v nervous and will be til next Monday comes!! I read the form afterwards and she had written 'An early intrauterine pregnancy is seen on todays scan, consistent with a pregnancy of 5-6 weeks gestation. A re-scan is arranged in 1 week to assess viability and to date the pregnancy' -- so fingers crossed for next week!! I'm off now to google what the flicker was if it wasn't a HB!!!!!!??????!!!!!!!


Sounds like a Hb to me. It couldn't be anything else and 4-5 they would just about see it. You'll be fine, sounds like a pregnancy to me so well done you. Stay positive...


----------



## fandabby

Still crazy for me back n forth to neonatal. She is going in right direction but hell being away from everyone is tough. I feel isolated hubby back home since yesterday taking over childcare for our 3 at home. That's the problem when u have to deliver away from home.


Hoping it won't be too long now.

Once home will post pics up.


And will read threads properly, running around a lot so quick on and off when I can.

Take care ladies and again baby dust all round.


----------



## fandabby

Sunshine14 said:


> Hey ladies hope you are all well.
> 
> 2plus thanks for the best wishes hun. I hope you are having a lovely relaxing break and enjoyed your celebrations!
> 
> Mgirl after my first chemical at xmas I bled for 12 days and then I'm not sure I Od and then my AF was lighter -- it sounds like your body is regulating itself and I would say you will have a normal O this month and hopefully fingers xd you won't have another AF! Thanks also for your kind words : )
> 
> ClairCath sorry to hear you got the witch - hope you are feeling ok hun. Like you say onwards and upwards you will get your baba with persistence and determination.
> 
> Fandabby thinking of you this week. Charlie hope you are doing ok now?
> 
> Afm scan today - was v nervous! The tech said there was one gestational sac, with a yolk sac inside and a small mass with a flicker, which she showed me and I could see a small blob with a little flickering beat on it!. She then said that eveything seemed about right for my stage but she couldn't confirm the pregnancy was viable as their protocol only allows for confirmation of a viable pregnancy once the embryo measures 6mm and they can find the HB!! She booked me back in for a scan next Monday and said that she would be expecting to see growth by next Monday, I queried this and she said the baby should grow 1mm a day! I was v happy see the gest sac, the yolk sac and of course the flicker on the baby as it finally feels like I might just be pregnant and it might, just might stick, but still v nervous and will be til next Monday comes!! I read the form afterwards and she had written 'An early intrauterine pregnancy is seen on todays scan, consistent with a pregnancy of 5-6 weeks gestation. A re-scan is arranged in 1 week to assess viability and to date the pregnancy' -- so fingers crossed for next week!! I'm off now to google what the flicker was if it wasn't a HB!!!!!!??????!!!!!!!


Sounds like a Hb to me. It couldn't be anything else and 4-5 they would just about see it. You'll be fine, sounds like a pregnancy to me so well done you. Stay positive...


----------



## Sunshine14

That is great news she is going in the right direction xx 
Hoping you feel a bit better today and less isolated fandabby xx you will have baby Mistique home soon and then you won't know yourself - I hate hosptials with a passion yucky places!! Fingers xd you get out of there soon - do you know how much longer you will have to stay there?

Thanks also for the positive comments re HB - now it is the weekend time is really dragging as I don't have work to take my focus!! Roll on Monday would just like to know now either way ..........


----------



## ClaireCath

You will have baby Mistique home soon Fandaby! Glad she is doing well, but I agree hospitals stink! Sunshine, Monday will be here in no time! Keep us posted.


----------



## fandabby

Keeping everything crossed sunshine for Monday. Take some deep breathes before going in to calm your energy down. You WILL see HB and growth and get your EDD. Excited for you.

Thanks for support ladies. I'm pushing to go home tomorrow. Her levels are so far stable so not being treated as of this morning. Have her with me now on ward since lunch. Yippee. Waiting on latest blood results and to see if she can maintain her temp. If all good think they'll let us go.

She will be seen as outpatient then every few weeks for constant bloods to check her levels are holding so not to need treatments again looking like for 8 months. I've asked for transfer to my local paediatric team which makes life easier.

Watch this space.


How is everyone doing?


----------



## Sunshine14

Wow that is great news Fandabby that her levels are stable and she is with you on the ward! Excellent news xx take some time for urself (even if just a few moments) to acknowledge the stress you have been through the past few days with thelengthy birth and then the stress of worrying over baby Mistique - you are truly a super star and shud acknowledge that xx hope you get home soon hun.

All good here heading out for the day to see some old friends to take my mind off things! Not long now and we will know either way so trying not to think about it until tomorrow! Take it easy hun and get as much rest as you can and look after urself now you have ur rainbow baba to look after xx


----------



## Sunshine14

Hi ladies, awful day really, had scan first thing this morning and fetal pole grew from 5mm last week to 5.9mm today (whereas it should grow 1mm a day) and no hb. They diagnosed missed mc so have opted to mc naturally as I can't do it any other way. Had to go straight to work after and was v hard to get through the day. Feeling v sad ...... not much sunshine for me today : ( The hardest part is waiting now - I had a pretty horrific mc at work a few years ago and ended up in hospital and am praying this one is a bit easier .......... 

Anyway hope you are getting ready to leave hospital / have left hospital by now fandabby and all you other ladies are doing well xx


----------



## marathongirl

Sunshine- so sorry to hear your news. It is so hard to go through this. I wish I could say something to take your pain away but I know from experience that you will grieve in your own time. Just be sure to be extra kind and patient with yourself and know that we are here for you.


----------



## charlie15

Sunshine so sorry Hun, big hugs. Be kind to yourself xxx


----------



## maxxiandniko

Sunshine - I'm very sorry. I've had 3 mmc. I wish this didn't have to be so hard. 

Congrats fanda 

My period was 1-2 days late so I got a little (very) excited but no it showed up this morning. I'm thinking that I'll take this month off but that's what I always say. My next period should be here the first week of Sept so I guess I'll be starting the ivf cycle then.


----------



## fandabby

Sunshine14 said:


> Hi ladies, awful day really, had scan first thing this morning and fetal pole grew from 5mm last week to 5.9mm today (whereas it should grow 1mm a day) and no hb. They diagnosed missed mc so have opted to mc naturally as I can't do it any other way. Had to go straight to work after and was v hard to get through the day. Feeling v sad ...... not much sunshine for me today : ( The hardest part is waiting now - I had a pretty horrific mc at work a few years ago and ended up in hospital and am praying this one is a bit easier ..........
> 
> Anyway hope you are getting ready to leave hospital / have left hospital by now fandabby and all you other ladies are doing well xx

Oh honey, I'm so very sorry to read your news. :cry: I really thought this was it for you.

Sending you big hugs :hugs: and strength to get you through the coming weeks of passing your loss. Hoping it won't be as horrific for you as you mentioned your previous few years ago.

Take care of yourself honey and if you need to vent you know where we all are, here to listen and support you. 

:flower::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey Mgirl, Charlie and Maxxi thanks for your kind wishes xx appreciate your support ladies.

How are you all doing where are you all at in your cycle? Any positive news from any of you?


----------



## Sunshine14

Oh honey, I'm so very sorry to read your news. :cry: I really thought this was it for you.

Sending you big hugs :hugs: and strength to get you through the coming weeks of passing your loss. Hoping it won't be as horrific for you as you mentioned your previous few years ago.

Take care of yourself honey and if you need to vent you know where we all are, here to listen and support you. 

:flower::flower::flower::flower:[/QUOTE]

Hey Fandabby thanks so much for your kind, sweet message:thumbup:. I'm doing ok now and just waiting for the inevitable. Feel like a glass of wine but still don't quite feel able to just in case! Work is a great distraction and my LO's are a constant reminder of how v lucky I am. 

How are you anyway hun? Is baby Mistique home yet and how is it all going? Looking forward to hearing some good news from you regarding your beautiful rainbow baba xx you and Mistique are truly a reminder to us all that it is possible to have a healthy baby even at our 'advanced maternal age'!! :hugs:


----------



## ClaireCath

Oh Sunshine..sorry to hear your news Sweetie...sending you massive hugs. Please be kind to yourself. Mother Nature is downright cruel sometimes....sending you positive vibes for the next step of your journey. Enjoy that glass of wine when the time is right. 
Fandab...we need a pic of the little one! Hope you are back home now and feeling better. You are truly inspiring! 
In my world, not much happening. I am on day 2 of flashing smileys and hoping the hubby will be up for it. He works so much the poor thing...and gets quite tired. I decided this month NOT to let him know when I am Oving...and hope he is inspired at the right moment! I have my laparoscopy in 12 days. But I am being silly and wondering if it's ok to have it done in the 2ww?? Could it affect anything like implantation? I know they will do a blood pregnancy test beforehand but it will be too early for anything to show i think. Just working myself up over nothing I'm sure, but I do that sometimes. Any thoughts on this ladies?


----------



## marathongirl

ClairCath- hopefully hubby is up for some fun! I did the same after a while and didn't tell hubby when I was ov'ing. We just dtd the same through the entire month. It worked for us so who knows?
I hope everyone is having a great weekend.
AFM- I'm cd 16 not sure when I ov'ed as I'm not temping or using opk's? I guess we will know soon enough!


----------



## ClaireCath

Thanks Marathon. I'm CD 15 I should o tomorrow or Monday...caught him this morning. Lol. We'lo see! Good luck to you too!


----------



## charlie15

Yes Fandabby we need a photo!

Good to hear you got some BDing in ClaireCath, it can get a bit gruelling when TTC can't it? 


Had a bit of a blah cycle this month, I should O on CD 14 at tye latest 15. This month however we were away with 12 friends and all of our kids, an annual get together. Totally wonderful and fun and I love it, but not relaxing in the slightest, so I am putting that down to Oing on CD 17. As should have O'd while away. In a way a good thing really as was hard to do much with Sophia in the room etc. But we gave it our best shot and I am now CD 20. I also went to my GP and am getting bloods done on CD 3 and 21 next cycle should it appear ;) 

How are you doing Sunshine?


----------



## charlie15

Yes Fandabby we need a photo!

Good to hear you got some BDing in ClaireCath, it can get a bit gruelling when TTC can't it? 


Had a bit of a blah cycle this month, I should O on CD 14 at tye latest 15. This month however we were away with 12 friends and all of our kids, an annual get together. Totally wonderful and fun and I love it, but not relaxing in the slightest, so I am putting that down to Oing on CD 17. As should have O'd while away. In a way a good thing really as was hard to do much with Sophia in the room etc. But we gave it our best shot and I am now CD 20. I also went to my GP and am getting bloods done on CD 3 and 21 next cycle should it appear ;) 

How are you doing Sunshine?


----------



## fandabby

Hi ladies

As promised some pics of Mistique:

48 hours old:


5 days old


11 days old:



She has now been discharged from community midwife care - now weighing 7lb 5oz. Still under paeds team in local hospital and that will be on going for a while. She is doing well.


Keeping my fingers crossed for your 2ww ladies and Sunshine am thinking of you too, hoping your coping okay.

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## charlie15

Ahhhh fandabby she is just beautiful! What a perfect little baby :cloud9: 

And you look like a beautiful very happy momma :flower: how are you feeling? 

Sunshine how are you doing?


----------



## ClaireCath

What a precious little peanut!!! And already doing 'selfies' with Mom!! Very beautiful  
Charlie~~ yep, a bit grueling at times. lol i let him off the hook this morning but hopefully between the two rounds we got in, some swimmers are hanging around. I go for my lap next week anyway and am still a bit concerned about being 8dpo when they do it. I know they'll do a blood test but what if there's a little blast coming down the tube at the time? I am over thinking it for sure.
Sunshine~~ how are things with you?


----------



## fandabby

ClaireCath said:


> What a precious little peanut!!! And already doing 'selfies' with Mom!! Very beautiful
> Charlie~~ yep, a bit grueling at times. lol i let him off the hook this morning but hopefully between the two rounds we got in, some swimmers are hanging around. I go for my lap next week anyway and am still a bit concerned about being 8dpo when they do it. I know they'll do a blood test but what if there's a little blast coming down the tube at the time? I am over thinking it for sure.
> Sunshine~~ how are things with you?

Thanks dear.

I think I would be concerned too knowing you are in early 2ww and having the procedure done around 8dpo. Not sure if that is far enough along to pick up in a blood test. Have you spoken to your consultant about your fears and the what if you are pregnant and have this procedure how it will affect the outcome of the early pregnancy? If not I would for sure have that conversation otherwise you are just going to worry yourself to pieces.

Good luck with how you proceed dear, be thinking of you.


----------



## fandabby

charlie15 said:


> Ahhhh fandabby she is just beautiful! What a perfect little baby :cloud9:
> 
> And you look like a beautiful very happy momma :flower: how are you feeling?
> 
> Sunshine how are you doing?

Hey Charlie, thanks. I'm feeling surprising well, very sore still undercarriage but it is starting to heal now. Think cause I was on Iron for so long through pregnancy and still on Iron that has helped too.

I am certainly sitting on :cloud9: and my older 3 adore Mistique and constantly can we hold babes, bless them.

How are you doing?


----------



## Sunshine14

Fandabby she is gorgeous x little sweetie pie you must be a very proud mummy! That is great also that you are healing well x take it easy and enjoy first few weeks they fly by so quickly - precious times!!

Thanks for your concern ladies heading for 2 weeks now since no hb and no sign of bleeding or anything so I may ring them to get another scan and get some tablets to get it all started -- stuck in limbo, still have preggo sypmtoms including exhaustion and had enough really. Also Im usually very optimistic and did think I only needed one egg but after 3 chems and 1 mmc I am starting to think there is no hope and it is just going to keep happening! : (


----------



## ClaireCath

Oh Sunshine, sorry to hear you are stuck in limbo. it must be so frustrating esp when you just want to move forward. hang in there hun. sending you a big virtual hug!! Fandaby, I rang my RE's office with my question, had to leave it on voicemail but they are very good about getting back to me soon usually. I am not too concerned actually. I know the chances of me being preggers are slim to none at this point, and I assume they will do a blood test right before procedure. I am just hoping the lap will show something that is being the cause of my problem!! Then we can move forward. It is progress at any rate. Glad you are healing up and enjoying time with little Mistique! The other little ones must be doting on her too. That's awesome 
Well, I'll keep you ladies posted after lap. Please keep me in your prayers next Wednesday!


----------



## fandabby

Sunshine14 said:


> Thanks for your concern ladies heading for 2 weeks now since no hb and no sign of bleeding or anything so I may ring them to get another scan and get some tablets to get it all started -- stuck in limbo, still have preggo sypmtoms including exhaustion and had enough really. Also Im usually very optimistic and did think I only needed one egg but after 3 chems and 1 mmc I am starting to think there is no hope and it is just going to keep happening! : (

Sorry you are going through this and feeling crappy about your fertility.

When I was told about mmc, it was around 4 wks b4 bleeding started. Had all pregnancy symptoms up to then too. Really feel for you, it's not a good place to be in. Hope you can find the strength to get through it. :hugs:

Take care of yourself dear.


----------



## fandabby

ClaireCath said:


> Oh Sunshine, sorry to hear you are stuck in limbo. it must be so frustrating esp when you just want to move forward. hang in there hun. sending you a big virtual hug!! Fandaby, I rang my RE's office with my question, had to leave it on voicemail but they are very good about getting back to me soon usually. I am not too concerned actually. I know the chances of me being preggers are slim to none at this point, and I assume they will do a blood test right before procedure. I am just hoping the lap will show something that is being the cause of my problem!! Then we can move forward. It is progress at any rate. Glad you are healing up and enjoying time with little Mistique! The other little ones must be doting on her too. That's awesome
> Well, I'll keep you ladies posted after lap. Please keep me in your prayers next Wednesday!

Good luck dear, fingers crossed you get answers nx wednesday and all will be good and positive moving forward to get you on the road to your bfp.

Keep us updated.


----------



## Sunshine14

Thanks Claircath for the hug - much needed! & thanks for the empathy Fandabby x mentally feeling much better now - went back to hospital yesterday and they said no hb still but sac & everything else is still growing so my body is still developing PG. Elected to take tablets to start it all as could v likely have been another 4 weeks for body to do it naturally & I just need to move on now. Took tablets last night and bleeding started within few hours so at least I know the end is in sight now even if it takes another week or so physically. I was asking the doc whether it was chromosomal and he said likely trisomy & just one of those things. Am starting to think after 3 chems & 1 mmc in a row I must be due a lucky break somewhere .... time will tell!

Good luck ClairCath for Wednesday - hope the lap goes well xx

Fandabby hope ur enjoying ur gorgeous little bundle xx

Hope everyone else is well? 2plus how are you doing still on hols!?


----------



## charlie15

ClaireCath, good luck with the lap on Wednesday, will be thinking of you. 

Sunshine, good to hear that you are feeling mentally better. I am sure you are due a break very soon. I know what you mean about wanting to get things moving, I was the same. From my scan at 9 weeks with no HB and stopped growth at 7 weeks, I had my D&C at 11 weeks but didn't pass everything until 12 weeks, so a 5 week process in all so it can really drag on and it's horrible to be in that limbo place then when you just need to move on, so I hope it all happens as easily and as pain free as possible :hugs:

AFM nothing more exciting to report as AF arrived this morning. Totally fine though as I feel with charting I have got to know my body so well, and for me late O really isn't a good thing. So on with the next month, will be getting the 3 days bloods done this week. Hoping for a decent FSH that may be promising for IVF should be need it. 

Right I have a little monkey climbing over me so bye ladies xxxx


----------



## marathongirl

Fandabby- what a beautiful baby :) I'm sure you are in heaven now! My older 2 are amazing with my lo as well. She's not so little at 15 months but they are great with her.
Sunshine- so glad you are getting through this. It is so hard being in limbo. I was like that with my last mc as well. No hb at 6 weeks and it took until almost 9 to bleed. Sac was growing, hcg was rising. I totally felt preggo. I know what you mean about being discouraged. I too have had 4 mc's with a rainbow in between :)
AFM- waiting for af which will be second cycle since mc. I know I'm not preggo because my nipples are sore. So weird the months I am pregnant I don't have sore nipples after o but they are so sore if I'm not?


----------



## 2plus1more

I'm back from vacation (really since Wednesday, but so busy) and it was great to get away from everything.

Fandabby, congrats on your little girl!!! I saw the pics and she's beautiful! Hope you both continue to do well.

Sunshine, I'm so sorry for these turn of events. I was shocked to say the least. Not sure exactly what to say at these times as I can't imagine your pain, but we are hear to listen. Vent away at any time. You are in my thoughts.

Marathon, I hear you on the sore nipples. I can't remember my boobs ever hurting during 2ww when pregnant and yet some women say they test because they are sore!!! So don't give up hope. This sounds odd and I can't find anything on google, but my breasts are painful after I fly. Weird right?!? I flew home from Austria in April and just like now, they have been very painful. 

Charlie, I'll be getting blood work done soon too. Hopefully we'll both get good results!

ClaireCath, good luck with the Lap. Take it easy and relax once you can!

AFM, nothing new. I was very relaxed this month and it felt great. No stressing or temping. We were able to bd the day before and two days before expected ovulation (it didn't change in the 4 months that I temped). I'm currently on CD 18 and hoping for a BFP!!!!!


----------



## marathongirl

Thanks 2plus1more! Fx'd for you this cycle. Maybe that's all you needed was to relax and bam you'll get your BFP!


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey charlie, mgirl and 2plus thanks for your support and empathy - there is nothing nice about a miscarriage and it really is just one of those things you have to get through! I went back to work today after 3 days off waiting for it to happen and sorry tmi but I think I passed the sac tonight whilst walking home from tube. V different experience to my last one (which was pain and clots and ended up haemoraghing in hospital) this one has been quite gentle and hopefully scan next week will give the all clear! I think I was terrified it was going to be physically hideous like last time but it has really surprised me this time. : )

Anyways I think I've had my share of BFP's with 4 since Xmas!! - lol so really it is up to some of you lovely ladies to get some now and have sticky, healthy babas like fandabby xxxxxx


----------



## ClaireCath

Hey 2 plus one, glad you have been chillin about it all this past month. I hope this is the lucky month without all the temping etc for you! I am doing that next month, we will be in Myrtle Beach for vacay. Sunshine, feeling for you still. Glad it is just about done for you and wish you all the best as we all move forward. Marathon~ sore boobs suck for whatever the reason!! AFM, the lap went well. He didn't find all that much though which would be an indicator of WHY we can't get preggers. 2 little spots of endo that's all and my uterus was "heart shaped" so he shaved (UGH) some of it away. I don't believe this hinders conception as much as implantation and def higher risk of mc wt that odd shape so who knows.....Afterwards, when he talked to DH, DH got the feeling he was saying...she's perfect inside and no reason it won't happen. frustrating, but happy there is nothing really wrong with me. Probably just crap eggs, need to find that wee good one in there. I'm pretty tender but hopefully up and at em soon enough.


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey ClairCath sorry to hear you are feeling a bit tender but sounds like your appointment went really really well hun! That is fab news that there is nothing wrong with you -- it really is just a matter of catching a good egg then! Has your DH been for a SA what did that find was that good too? If so it should just be a matter of time - fingers xd and :dust::dust::dust: to you hun x


----------



## marathongirl

Clairecath- I agree with Sunshine that it sounds like your appointment went well! Looks like we are all basically in the sane boat in search if that golden egg! I know it's there for all of us.
AFM- cd1 today. A relatively long cycle for me at 29 days! Lets hope I have a normal flow as my last one was very light after th mc.


----------



## maxxiandniko

Fanda - those pics are adorable 
Clair - glad to hear the appt went well
Sunshine - how's everything 
Hi to everyone else!
Leaving for vacation today. I got a positive opk last Saturday afternoon and Sunday and have been feeling so sick these last few days - nauseous, can't eat but also have muscle aches and a horrible headache but of cours negative hpt so I'm probably sick+PMS+have a migraine. Oh well. Those were my last opks and my last hpts. My period should arrive this weekend or a little after and then I'll call the RE's office to get the cycle going. Kind of scary. I was really hoping to get there on my own and now I'm scared I won't get there at all.


----------



## ClaireCath

Thanks Ladies! Maxxiandniko, don't be scared! Just take every part of the journey as it comes ok? The journey to success is rarely a straight line, but that's OK! We will all get there. xo


----------



## charlie15

Hi ladies, ClaireCath good to hear all well with lap. Yes that golden egg, I think most of us oldies are probably in the same boat. Can I ask are any of you taking DHEA? I have read a lot about it for improving egg quality in women 35+ but mostly 40+ and here in the UK most FS put women on it for 6 weeks before staring any fertility treatment as the studies are so strong proving it's value at improving egg quality. I understand that it's basically like a testosterone hormone that we are deficient in as we age. However it is recommended that you get your testosterone levels checked before taking it. I have my appointment next month and will be asking about it. It's still not on a formulary for prescription so you buy it yourself but as it's becoming more frequently recommended by FS's and RE's I wonder if it will only be a matter if time before they will be prescribing it and it gets patented by a big pharma company? ClaireCath if you haven't already it may be worth asking your FS about it? 

Maxxi have a lovely holiday, going anywhere nice? And like ClaireCath says, one day at a time Hun on this rollercoaster ride. 

Sunshine, I am glad that this mc wasn't as awful as your last, that sounded awful. When is your scan? 

AFM I am CD 9 today so planning on some serious BDing over the next 5 or 6 days! I also need it go and get my blood results tomorrow, trying not to think about it. I am a little nervous about them, but they are what they are!


----------



## 2plus1more

Glad that your mc wasn't the traumatic experience you had last time. And that it was over rather quickly. Any idea what you'll do next? Will you continue the soy?

Charlie, I don't know much about the DHEA except to be careful since it affects your hormones. That's good that you are going to talk to your doctor. Maybe pose your question in an assisted reproduction forum? They may know more. Good luck in the next few days!

Good luck to everyone else as well. ClaireCath, did they tell you that you could be more fertile in the next couple months. I've heard that after the procedure, but wasn't sure if it's true.

AFM, I did get AF. But, happy that for the first time since IUD removal (March), I have a heavier flow. I remember when I had it inserted it took me 6 months to adjust so I'm hoping we've just had a lining issue. Currently CD 3. I also made an appointment with the midwife for this Friday. Was hoping to get in before CD 3 up get those labs, but I called too late:-(


----------



## maxxiandniko

Sending a quick message - spotting today and it's one week early! Not happy at all. First I have nothing with me but it's not like I can't get something. Second (probably should have been first) I'm almost 43 and this type of thing is not a one off but rather perimenopause. Thirdly I won't be back home for a week and I right know how that will work with my cycle. I'll have to wait till the next possibly which is fine but figures. Anyway. Trying not to freak out too much.


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey ladies how are you all? Hope you are all well. 

Maxxi sorry to hear you have been spotting and are worried about perimenopause - try to enjoy your holiday and relax and not worry about this whole ttc lark - it will do you good to have a break from it all x

Charlie I don't know much about DHEA. I did think about taking it right at the start when I started all the vitamins but got a bit nervous about how it can throw ur hormones out. Would be v interested to hear what they say in your appointment though hun x

2plus that is fab news about your flow hun! I know you have been concerned about that for a good while now so that is great - hopefully your body is now back in sync and you can get your BFP x

Mgirl & Clair hope you are both good and Clair the tenderness has gone now x

Afm had my scan today to check everything was clear. I had a lovely senior nurse who did the scan and was chatting away to her and asked her a ton of questions! She gave me all clear yipee! & said I have a follicle forming already on right side (I always thought I was annovulatory after cp's & mc's) so interesting. I took the opportunity to ask her about conceiving after mc and she said the reason you have to wait for first AF after mc is not for the dates but to make sure your lining is thick enough for implantation and body had a chance to recover. She said sperm lives for 7 days and I said I thought it was less time and she said no latest evidence is 7 days!!! Then I asked her whether any truth to idea that you are more fertile after a mc and she said no evidence but she herself has seen loads of women get pegnant straight after a mc -- really interesting day! It's my honey and I's 11 year anniversary tomorrow so now I've been given all clear am thinking will just see go with the flow and see what happens and see if can get any luck with fertility after mc!!


----------



## marathongirl

Sunshine- glad you got the all clear!!! I've always just gone ahead with trying or at least not


----------



## marathongirl

Whoops not preventing after my mc's. The way I look at it is if your body isn't ready then you won't get preggo?! Simple right? I know nothing is that simple but if I were you I would go with the flow too!!
Speaking of flow. I'm cd7 today and still bleeding bright red? My flow has been very wonky since my mc 2 months ago. First af was almost non- existent and now this? I'd rather have more than none but I'm ready for it to be over and get busy!!!
Hope everyone has a great weekend!!


----------



## 2plus1more

Sunshine, yay for getting the all clear:thumbup: glad that you able to move forward so quickly. And so cool that you were able to see the developing follicle!

Marathon, you and I are at about the same in our cycle. Good luck! I'm currently CD 7. I had my appointment yesterday and I'm happy to finally get some answers. I'll go for some blood draws on the 21st day of my cycle. She asked quite a few questions (I had to laugh because one of their new standard questions to ask is if I think I'm at risk to fall...nope, not afraid I'll be falling...just want to fall pregnant..haha). She is also referring me to a fertility office. I just have to wait for them to call me back. Not sure if they'll wait for my results or not. Anyways, I came home and discussed everything with DH.


----------



## charlie15

Maxi, it may not be peri menopause it could just be a bad cycke with low progesterone. Even if it were Hun, you can be peri menopause for a decade and have babies still. Big hugs hope you're feeling better now xx

Sunshine, yey for those follicles! 

Marathon girl, sorry your AF is not totally normal post mc, hope the bleeding settles down soon. 

AFM I am cd 14 so been trying to get on with things, hard sometimes especially with a 21 month old! I got my bloods back the bummer was that not all were done, so no estradiol or LH! Need to chat with my doc to get them all done again as they need to all be done together. However my FSH was 9, which for someone approaching 42 isn't bad. Thankfully it's low enough for the clinic of my choice to do IVF. I can't get my 21 day bloods done as will be on holiday, so will probably do them all again next month. Appt is on the 18, so I will only have these, but better than nothing and they will do my AMH there. 

ClaireCath how are things? Have you decided on more IUI or IVF?

Fandabby how are you and the beautiful Mystique getting on?


----------



## 2plus1more

I've been researching RE labs and that's a great FSH Charlie! That sucks about having to redraw the labs. I'd be annoyed about that. But yay for great results!


----------



## Sunshine14

Hi Ladies hope you are all well and enjoying weekend. Mgirl hope the bleeding has eased up now and you are able to get started bd. Like you say better to have too much flow than too little -- hopefully the long af is a sign that your lining is good and healthy after mc! 2plus that is great you are getting things assessed and getting referred to a fertility office - fingers xd you won't need it and it will end up being a case of just your body getting back to normal after the coil. Great to have the referral anyway though. Charlie sounds like you are all set hun with that FSH level - a pain they didn't do everything and you have to get them re-done! So are you now thinking IVF is your next route? How are you feeling about that? Have you gone private as well? When I saw the doctor to try to schedule my previous 6 week scan I asked her what support there is on NHS and she was very vague - said something about she can do bloods but for tests like FSH, AMH I think you have to pay also? She also seemed to be saying they don't give much help when you are over 40 and have children already. Would be interested to hear your view of the NHS and what you can get done Charlie xx

Afm I think after mmc I'm now cycling with Charlie. CD17 today according to first day of bleeding but I'm think I will be Oing today / tomorrow as getting strong OPK's now. We are back DTD since Friday & I've made a decision not to wallow & stress abut recurrent cp/mc but to enjoy the life and children I have now so I don't look back and regret being hung up on ttc! What will be will be ....... babydust to you all xxxxxx


----------



## charlie15

Sunshine that sounds like a wonderful attitude and one that I am trying to have myself too. 

Yes it was a pain that they didn't do all the labs, will hopefully speak to GP tomorrow. As for NHS it really is a postcode lottery. Actually here I would be entitle to IVF up to 45 and even with my dd. They have literally just changed it last May and my GP was on the committee that pushed for the change. I need to have been TTC for 6 months not including my mc. We are on month 3 but I could push it and say 4! Even if need be I will go ahead privately and go on the waiting list for the NHS when I am eligible. The main reason that I am happy to go private is the clinic I have an appt at has a 25% success rate in live births with women 40-42 for IVF ( but your FSH has to be less than 10). The hospital where I would go for NHS IVF has a success rate if 13% which is the national average. For me if I am going to put my body through that I want it to have the best chance of success and this place is double the national average, in part because of the FSH requirement but also as it's very intensive IVF where they monitor you daily and tweek your meds to get the optimal result. They do something that works anyway. We shall see, I just don't want to leave it too long and I want to give it my best shot so I am left with no regrets. If we don't have baby No 2, at least I know we tried to our upmost, I can live with that. But even though we are in month 3 now, if we went ahead with IVF, by that time we would have been trying for 6 months so I figure just get the ball rolling and hope we fall naturally.


----------



## marathongirl

Sunshine that is exactly the attitude I have as well! I really believe if its meant to be it will happen. I don't tell anyone that we are "trying" to have another baby. I don't need the negative attitudes about my age etc. I figure if we get preggo again and it turns out that we get a baby out of it people will always be positive. Who doesn't love babies?!
Charlie- that's great that you are so on top of things. I agree it's better to get on with whatever you decide sooner than later. Also great that you have a place nearby with such a good success rate!!!


----------



## ClaireCath

Hi ladies, whew! A lot to catch up on. I am just on break at work and not much time but I didn't want to read and run. On dhea, I think it is banned here in Canada but will research it more....my 're didn't say anything about being more fertile after lap, but I have read a lot on it and seems that is the general consensus. Hopefully I'll have some luck. CD 10 now so will be busy this week. Cycling near u marathon and 2plusone I believe? Sounds like we are all follow ing your lead sunshine and keeping a positive attitude about this. She family knows now that we are ttc and are on board thankfully. Strangers opinions on my ,age on the other hand, I couldnt care less about! Mgirl, hope your bleeding let up. I had a really heavy one after lap but she was right on time so happy lap didn't screw up my cycle. Feeling the little preov twinges in my side's already. Charlie def go with 25% successful rate clinic. Absolutely. Always be your own advocate. And I agree, if it doesn't happen for me I also want to know I did all I could. Appt w 're us September 18, see where we go from there as far as IUI or ivf hope I am knocked up beforehand. Lol. Bye for now girls. Xx


----------



## 5drops

Wow this board is encouraging. I turn 40 in a couple of months and hubby and I have been trying. So far nothing. I have 3 kids (youngest soon to turn 2) and it was hard to get pregnant with 2. You ladies seem so nice and like you really understand.

How do you use the opk sticks? I had to buy them before my last pregnancy---was on clomid. But I didn't know how to use.


----------



## Doxie

5drops said:


> Wow this board is encouraging. I turn 40 in a couple of months and hubby and I have been trying. So far nothing. I have 3 kids (youngest soon to turn 2) and it was hard to get pregnant with 2. You ladies seem so nice and like you really understand.
> 
> How do you use the opk sticks? I had to buy them before my last pregnancy---was on clomid. But I didn't know how to use.

I can give you my OPK story. 

Last cycle was a weird 18 days, so I decided I would start OPK testing on CD4 or 5....can't remember but you can see my chart by following the link in my signature. I bought the cheapie Target 20 count sticks and bought Clearblue Advanced Digital OPK with 10 count sticks.

I did the target ones until I got to the recommended start date for Clearblue. That way, I burned through the cheapies. The instructions will tell you if you collect urine in a cup or urinate on the test stick...or you can choose your method.

The cheapie sticks measure the LH in your urine and that is at a concentration which is observable 24/36 hours prior to ovulation. The Clearblue Advanced will measure estrogen AND LH. Estrogen rises a couple of days before LH, so you get more advanced notice, all things considered.

I used cheapies as backup and for testing more than once a day. Sometimes you want to know what happens at the 12 hour interval..so that's what I've done. The two brands I used wanted morning urine...but when I did the pm test, I just did it after not having consumed much liquid for a couple hours. Need concentration.

I'm currently riding on Peak Fertility with lots of EWCM....so praying this is our cycle!!! Best of luck to you!

:dust:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Charlie - you're FSH is good! Mine is around 9 but my estrogen sucks so my 9 isn't really a 9 :-(. I've also been diagnosed with hypothyroidism and have started Synthroid. My AMH isn't back but that was normal last time for my age. My ultrasound and follicle count was normal. Anyway I don't know if a cycle is a go but have an appt to f/u with the RE on the 15th. Really have no idea what will happen next.


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey ladies hope ur all having a lovely weekend xx Charlie sounds like u have everything planned hun & that clinic with 25% success rate sounds like the way to go but like u say at least u do have the NHS option if all else fails xx my friend went throgh IVF and although yhe whole injecting stimulating ovaries, etc made her quite emotional she found the whole process of getting the eggs quite straightforward. Obviously it is a serious rollercoaster and I wish u all the best hun if u have to go down that route -- fingers xd for u though u fall naturally before u have to go there! How is everybody else doing? Maxxi r u a bit more positive about things now hun? 2plus, mgirl, Clair hope u are all good xxx

Afm - I thought I was cycling with Charlie & was going to O last weekend but on THursday had tons of EWCM & so I think O is going to be any day now - got an almost + OPK last night (it was negative earlier in the week) so I think it will happen soon but really have no idea after mmc! I think I'm about CD 23 now but obviosuly everything gets screwed up after mc. Anyway baby dust to all u lovely ladies xx


----------



## Sunshine14

5drops said:


> Wow this board is encouraging. I turn 40 in a couple of months and hubby and I have been trying. So far nothing. I have 3 kids (youngest soon to turn 2) and it was hard to get pregnant with 2. You ladies seem so nice and like you really understand.
> 
> How do you use the opk sticks? I had to buy them before my last pregnancy---was on clomid. But I didn't know how to use.

Hey 5drops : ) this is a lovely group of ladies & we do try to keep each other + through the ups & downs & disappointments each cycle. Re the OPK's I only started using them a few months ago (so by no means an expert) but bought a load of cheap ones off of amazon (they came with a load of PG tests) & if u have a regular cycle u just start using them when u think u might be starting to O (going on EWCM) - over the years I have kind of worked out I O quite early around cd10 - 12 so I start using them around CD8 & they go from white to as dark as the control line when u r due to O. Just helps to time DTD - I tend to try to DTD every 2 days from about CD6 onwards & I think that has helped me get my 3 CP's & mmc this year. Hope that helps u :thumbup:


----------



## maxxiandniko

I wouldn't say hopeful sunshine! But I really don't know. Last year they agreed to do one cycle of ivf based on the fact that my antral follicle count was normal, my AMH was normal for my age only not normal normal and that ivf had worked for me before. This time my antral follicle count is still normal but they don't have an accurate FSH because the estrogen was so high. They could redraw on the next Cycle day 3. But my AMH isn't back yet and I don't know what that number will mean to them if it's lower then what's normal for my age. I have to meet with the RE on the 15th. And then of course there's insurance. Not sure what they'll say. But unless the AMH is really bad we always knew that the fsh sucked so maybe nothing will change. Except that I have to get my thyroid out of control.


----------



## 2plus1more

Good luck with your appointment ClaireCath! Are you leaning towards another IUI or IVF, if I can ask? And yes, hopefully you won't need it! From everything your doctor has said, everything looks good! What CD are you on now? I think I'm CD 19.

Maaxi, I think you mentioned you have an appointment coming up soon regarding IVF. Hope you are all set to go. I've heard how nerve wracking it can all be so I'm wishing good thoughts for you. 

Sunshine, do you know if you ovulated this cycle? I know you said you don't usually after a chemical/mmc. 

AFM, I got my labs back, but I knew all along they were day 21 labs. Not sure why she ordered FSH. My TSH was normal as was the FSH, but now I have to have the E2 and FSH done again to compare. Also, my progesterone was 12. Seems a little low for implantation, but not sure?! Anyone know? I still haven't talked to midwife, but hopefully soon. Also, I decided to try acupuncture. My first appointment is Oct 2nd. Anyone ever try it? I thought, why not! Hoping it helps with the stress too!


----------



## marathongirl

2plus1- I go for acupuncture every 2 weeks. I know it helps and I went the whole time I was preggo with my last squish.
Welcome to the newer ladies :)
AFM- weird cycle. My 2nd since mc. Was quite heavy and lasted 7 days which is weird for me. Then I thought I was getting close to o around day 12 but started spotting and then full flow for 2 days cd-15 and 16??? What the heck? This has never happened. I hope it's a one off and not the dreaded M. Any thoughts?


----------



## 2plus1more

Yay for acupuncture Marathon. I'm really looking forward to it. Not sure about your cycle, but since it's only your second since your miscarriage, I'd say your hormones are still working themselves out. Especially if you were regular before. Seven days doesn't sound too long to me and I'm thinking the mid cycle bleeding it due to miscarriage. Can't remember, do you use opks? 

Welcome 5drops and Doxie! Great group of women here to cheer us on.


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey ladies hope you are all doing well? Maxxi good luck with your RE appt on 15th and Claircath hope you get some decisions made on 18th xx fingers xd for you both. Mgirl I agree with 2plus I think it is just your hormones getting back into kilter after the mc - I have been doing a good bit of reading since my mmc on 15 Aug trying to work out what to expect and have read a good bit that it can take a few months to get back to a regular O pattern. If you hadn't just had a mc I would be more worried by it but I think its just your body getting back into line xx stay positive hun xx. 2plus I think a progesterone level of 12 is fine I read that it can be from 1-28 but I think you only need to really worry if it goes low single digit. 

Charlie how are you doing? Hope everything is ok for you hun xx Fandabby hope you are getting into a routine with Mistique and enjoying these precious early days xx

Afm 2plus I have no idea what is going on - I was doing OPK's and thought I had a + and had tons of EWCM for abotu 4 days and O twinges on right side (same side as the senior nurse said follicle was growing at all clear scan) but ran out of OPK's and didn't get a chance to get any more. I think I may have O'd earlier this week don't know if it happpened this month I'm CD29 today and am just expecting to get af in a week or two so - just going with the flow and will see what happens. I don't think there's any point in testing this month and wouldn't even know when to do one!!!?? Feeling good mentally though loving London and my job is fantastic my colleagues are lovely and V funny and I spend the whole day laughing so feeling good about life and will just see what happens really and when I get af. Hope you are well hun xxx

Anyway ladies hope you all have a lovely weeked and babydust to you all xxxxxxx 



With the O i actually have no idea what is going on, I


----------



## charlie15

Hi ladies, a lot to catch up with as just back from holidays. 

Marathon girl, it took me at least 2 cycles to get back on track post mmc. I charted for the 2nd cycle, not the first and I didn't ovulate even though I seemingly had the perfect cycke with lots of EWCM. Give it time Hun.

Maxi, I also have hypothroidism, I developed post partum thyroiditis after I had my dd and it's stucks, it's a bummer but as long as it's tightly controlled when TTC, as in your tsh should be less that 2.5, it should not stop you from conceiving or carrying. When is your appointment?

Sunshine, glad to hear you are happy at work and been back in London. I am thinking of moving out, lol! Unlikely to happen in hear future though! 

ClaireCath, how are you Hun? And fandabby? Welcome new ladies.

AFM, well I have some news. I found out while on holiday that I am pregnant! Kind of unsure what I am feeling with this pregnancy been my first since my mmc. I have to keep reminding myself and feeling my inflated boobs to register the fact. However trying to keep positive and calm and fandabby, you are my inspiration! :)


----------



## 2plus1more

Sunshine, you sound much more relaxed. Yay! I'm sure it will happen soon and you'll get your healthy baby. I'm also more relaxed. Haven't taken a preg test in probably 3 or so months. I just wait for my af and start all over again. 

Congrats Charlie! Amazing that you will not need IVF. Happy and healthy nine months to you:baby:


----------



## maxxiandniko

charlie15 said:


> Hi ladies, a lot to catch up with as just back from holidays.
> 
> Marathon girl, it took me at least 2 cycles to get back on track post mmc. I charted for the 2nd cycle, not the first and I didn't ovulate even though I seemingly had the perfect cycke with lots of EWCM. Give it time Hun.
> 
> Maxi, I also have hypothroidism, I developed post partum thyroiditis after I had my dd and it's stucks, it's a bummer but as long as it's tightly controlled when TTC, as in your tsh should be less that 2.5, it should not stop you from conceiving or carrying. When is your appointment?
> 
> Sunshine, glad to hear you are happy at work and been back in London. I am thinking of moving out, lol! Unlikely to happen in hear future though!
> 
> ClaireCath, how are you Hun? And fandabby? Welcome new ladies.
> 
> AFM, well I have some news. I found out while on holiday that I am pregnant! Kind of unsure what I am feeling with this pregnancy been my first since my mmc. I have to keep reminding myself and feeling my inflated boobs to register the fact. However trying to keep positive and calm and fandabby, you are my inspiration! :)


Awesome! Congrats! All will go well!


----------



## maxxiandniko

So my AMH is .69 which sucks but is normal for my age and not much lower than last year. It sounds like the RE will go ahead with the cycle but now I have to see what the insurance says. My appt is Monday.


----------



## Sunshine14

QUOTE - AFM, well I have some news. I found out while on holiday that I am pregnant! Kind of unsure what I am feeling with this pregnancy been my first since my mmc. I have to keep reminding myself and feeling my inflated boobs to register the fact. However trying to keep positive and calm and fandabby, you are my inspiration! :)[/QUOTE]

Charlie that is fabulous :hugs::happydance::happydance::hugs: congratulations hun xxx if ur anything like I was ur probably going to feel a bit weird about it until u get confirmation that everything is looking good! Its a strange place to be cos u feel excited but don't want to get ur hopes up too much in case it doesn't work out! There is no reason though why this won't be ur rainbow baba & u r supposed to be more fertile after mc so I'm sure it will all be fine hun -- we are all routing for u hun we need a second rainbow baba on this thread!!! :hugs::hugs: How far along r u hun? Will u be able to get an early scan at all? If I got PG again I would try to get one for week 8 cos by then there should defo be a hb and fetal pole. Will u be able to get one?? Keeping fingers and toes and everything crossed for u xx also is that a thyroid issue that u have so presumably they will have to pay close attention to ur levels to make sure all good with PG?? Take it easy anyway babe and look after urself xx ps we are going to move out of London in the next year - probably Hertfordshire way .......


----------



## marathongirl

Charlie- congrats!!!! Praying that this is your rainbow :)
How far along are you? Will they do an early scan?? Feeling so happy for you. Try to relax and enjoy everyday that you are preggo!!!


----------



## charlie15

Thank you ladies. I am actually feeling pretty relaxed about it, not sure why. I just feel very what will be will be. I won't be entitled to an early scan as I have had only1 mc. Tbh I think I won't bother this time. Last pregnancy I had one at 6 weeks which should a strong HB and normal growth, then at 9+4 found that baby had stopped growing at 7 weeks, so I guess as I know it can change I am just going to see how I go without. I kind of feel like it can give false reassurance and also I find scans extremely stressful, so to be avoided now! 

Maxi how did the appointment go? Good news that they will go ahead with this cycle. Hoping this is it for you. Is your AMH similar to when you were pregnant with your boys? 

Sunshine, yes I will have to keep my thyroid levels in check but not until 8 weeks. My levels have been very tightly controlled so am pretty confident all good now. 

So where are you all at with your cycles? Hope to have a BFP buddy this month!


----------



## maxxiandniko

charlie15 said:


> Thank you ladies. I am actually feeling pretty relaxed about it, not sure why. I just feel very what will be will be. I won't be entitled to an early scan as I have had only1 mc. Tbh I think I won't bother this time. Last pregnancy I had one at 6 weeks which should a strong HB and normal growth, then at 9+4 found that baby had stopped growing at 7 weeks, so I guess as I know it can change I am just going to see how I go without. I kind of feel like it can give false reassurance and also I find scans extremely stressful, so to be avoided now!
> 
> Maxi how did the appointment go? Good news that they will go ahead with this cycle. Hoping this is it for you. Is your AMH similar to when you were pregnant with your boys?
> 
> Sunshine, yes I will have to keep my thyroid levels in check but not until 8 weeks. My levels have been very tightly controlled so am pretty confident all good now.
> 
> So where are you all at with your cycles? Hope to have a BFP buddy this month!

It's hard to see the hb and then see it's gone. It will work out for you. My labs were normal back when I did the ivf. They've been getting worse but thought to be an age related decline. The numbers aren't much different than last year's.


----------



## maxxiandniko

charlie15 said:


> Thank you ladies. I am actually feeling pretty relaxed about it, not sure why. I just feel very what will be will be. I won't be entitled to an early scan as I have had only1 mc. Tbh I think I won't bother this time. Last pregnancy I had one at 6 weeks which should a strong HB and normal growth, then at 9+4 found that baby had stopped growing at 7 weeks, so I guess as I know it can change I am just going to see how I go without. I kind of feel like it can give false reassurance and also I find scans extremely stressful, so to be avoided now!
> 
> Maxi how did the appointment go? Good news that they will go ahead with this cycle. Hoping this is it for you. Is your AMH similar to when you were pregnant with your boys?
> 
> Sunshine, yes I will have to keep my thyroid levels in check but not until 8 weeks. My levels have been very tightly controlled so am pretty confident all good now.
> 
> So where are you all at with your cycles? Hope to have a BFP buddy this month!

And if I'm going by a 28 day cycle my period should be here next Tuesday. I didn't track ovulation this month. And last month's cycle was weird so I really don't know.


----------



## 2plus1more

I'm on day 3. Waiting to hear back from my midwife to see if I can go for day 3 labs. If she calls in the next hour, I'll run out quickly to get a blood draw. Does anyone know if it's okay to have blood drawn on CD 4? Today my flow is very light and I know af will be done by tomorrow. DH called today for a semen analysis. I'm sure he's fine, but they want it checked as well. I hope his md doesn't make him come in to the office and makes a big deal out of it.


----------



## fandabby

Congrats Charlie, so pleased to read about your BFP. Sending lots of baby dust, hoping your lil bean is strong and sticky. It does feel strange after a mmc, relax and as you said what will be will be, but it will be fine!

I'm keeping fingers crossed for everyone else, be nice to read about more BFPs.

Been really busy so not posted in a while. Mistique growing fast. Her hb still dropping, they nearly transfused her last week but when retested her level it went up a little so holding off for now. Lots of appointments but so far she's doing ok. Sleepy with low hb, very colicky and my nipples are raw, she fafs around feeding, grit my teeth and hold my breath. Hoping it gets better soon. Using lansinoh and that does help, be a lot worse without it.


Stay well Charlie and good luck ladies, let's have some more pregnancies.....


----------



## ClaireCath

2plus1more said:


> Good luck with your appointment ClaireCath! Are you leaning towards another IUI or IVF, if I can ask? And yes, hopefully you won't need it! From everything your doctor has said, everything looks good! What CD are you on now? I think I'm CD 19.
> 
> Maaxi, I think you mentioned you have an appointment coming up soon regarding IVF. Hope you are all set to go. I've heard how nerve wracking it can all be so I'm wishing good thoughts for you.
> 
> Sunshine, do you know if you ovulated this cycle? I know you said you don't usually after a chemical/mmc.
> 
> AFM, I got my labs back, but I knew all along they were day 21 labs. Not sure why she ordered FSH. My TSH was normal as was the FSH, but now I have to have the E2 and FSH done again to compare. Also, my progesterone was 12. Seems a little low for implantation, but not sure?! Anyone know? I still haven't talked to midwife, but hopefully soon. Also, I decided to try acupuncture. My first appointment is Oct 2nd. Anyone ever try it? I thought, why not! Hoping it helps with the stress too!

Hey 2 plus one, I think we are on the same when you posted you were day 19 i was day 20 so i am CD 26 now. No sign of AF but did a HPT today Nada. Follow up with RE tomorrow. We have a bit of insurance $ left to cover meds for IVF and are leaning toward going right to that. DH and I are on the same page. I think I need to see what the hell is up with my eggs to put my mind at ease, if they retrieve and they are all shitty well then ok, fine I know it's all on me and I will have the satisfaction of that knowledge. One try at it and loads of prayers.... still praying for a miracle here.... We have been on vacation down south for the last 9 days so forgive me for being out of the loop! How are you feeling? And CHARLIE!! Yay!!! congrats my dear! Enjoy it and my prayers are with you for a sticky sticky sticky little bean! xo:happydance: Sunshine, hope everything is going good with you, glad you are enjoying London.... and Fandab of course you are busy with the little beauty! Sorry she is a little out of sorts but Im sure she will come through everything fine and hopefully ease up on your boobs. lol also welcome 5drops, def a great group of ladies on this thread. Share some ups and downs with us....we always are hopeful for more ups and BFPS!!! The advice you got on the opk's above sounds right o me....First morning never detects mine but I start around day 9 and always around day 15-16 I will get a very faint in the morning woth first pee but then at around 1pm it's tatolly dark.....i know I'm Oing, just have no idea why I am not getting knocked up.


----------



## maxxiandniko

2plus1more said:


> I'm on day 3. Waiting to hear back from my midwife to see if I can go for day 3 labs. If she calls in the next hour, I'll run out quickly to get a blood draw. Does anyone know if it's okay to have blood drawn on CD 4? Today my flow is very light and I know af will be done by tomorrow. DH called today for a semen analysis. I'm sure he's fine, but they want it checked as well. I hope his md doesn't make him come in to the office and makes a big deal out of it.

Yes Day 4 is ok. They always do a semen analysis.


----------



## ClaireCath

Maxxi, I sort of lost track here, are you going for ivf?


----------



## maxxiandniko

ClaireCath said:


> Maxxi, I sort of lost track here, are you going for ivf?

Yep. I'm going to start my cycle with my next cycle which is supposed to start the end of next week. I still don't fully believe it because I'm surprised they agreed to try, I'm surprised that my husband said ok (with a huge fight of course) and I don't believe it will work but yes I guess it's supposed to happen. I'm not sure of how the cycle will go. I call in with day 1 and then start birth control and stim at some point but I feel like that at this point last time I had my meds ordered. I don't really like my nurse. Not very communicative.


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey ladies hope you are all well xx I'm back in the game CD1 today - the witch got me yipee at least I am back on track again! Claircath glad u and hubby are on same page and I am hoping and praying that u get a sticky bean with ur IVF hun xx Maxxi fingers xd this is ur month for IVF hun xxx Charlie u have the best attitude and I'm praying for ur sticky bean xx 2plus I'm right behind u again hun we can be cycle buddies xx


----------



## 2plus1more

That newborn stage can be tough Fandabby. Hopefully she'll continue to improve and the colic will get better. My 2nd baby was colicky and I know how stressful it can be. I never felt so helpless. I know she improved by the 3 month, so here's hoping for you.

Still thinking good thoughts for you Charlie. Do you have any symptoms yet?

ClaireCath, that's really good that you are on same page with your husband. I'll be crossing all fingers and toes for you!

You too Maaxi! I'm sure it wasn't easy to convince your husband about the IVF. My husband is very opposed to it (probably because of money). I think most men lack that need or desire to have children in the same way that us women desire it. I hope that things go well for you.

Marathon, where are you in your cycle?

Sunshine, we can be buddies, but my cycles have been so short. Anywhere from 22-27 days. I'm taking vitex with the hopes of lengthening the follicular phase.

I got my day 3 labs back and I'm happy with them. My E2 was 39 and the FSH was 8.3. Hubby has a romantic date with the cup (hopefully soon!) and then we should have a consultation within the next month or so!


----------



## maxxiandniko

2plus1more said:


> That newborn stage can be tough Fandabby. Hopefully she'll continue to improve and the colic will get better. My 2nd baby was colicky and I know how stressful it can be. I never felt so helpless. I know she improved by the 3 month, so here's hoping for you.
> 
> Still thinking good thoughts for you Charlie. Do you have any symptoms yet?
> 
> ClaireCath, that's really good that you are on same page with your husband. I'll be crossing all fingers and toes for you!
> 
> You too Maaxi! I'm sure it wasn't easy to convince your husband about the IVF. My husband is very opposed to it (probably because of money). I think most men lack that need or desire to have children in the same way that us women desire it. I hope that things go well for you.
> 
> Marathon, where are you in your cycle?
> 
> Sunshine, we can be buddies, but my cycles have been so short. Anywhere from 22-27 days. I'm taking vitex with the hopes of lengthening the follicular phase.
> 
> I got my day 3 labs back and I'm happy with them. My E2 was 39 and the FSH was 8.3. Hubby has a romantic date with the cup (hopefully soon!) and then we should have a consultation within the next month or so!

Those numbers are good!


----------



## marathongirl

Hi Ladies!! So much going on here!
Sunshine- glad to hear you are back on track and in the game!
Maxxi- good luck with your IVF! That's exciting and fx'd for a BFP.
Fandabby- sorry to hear about the sore nipples :( I had that with my last as well. They were bleeding so bad her poop was almost black. It will get better just breathe.
Charlie- what an awesome attitude. One I will try to adopt when I get a BFP again! Do you have any symptoms yet?
AFM- as I'm not using opk's or temping I can't exactly say what's going on with me? I had my 2nd cycle after mc and then 14 days later I had a 2 day bleed like full flow for 2 days? I am now cd15 post this weird 2 day bleed and I'm pretty sure I ov'd so we shall see? My body is definitely wonky after the mc :( let's hope it's back on track now!


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey ladies hope ur all having a good relaxing weekend xx Mgirl any chance that the two day bleed was IB hun? Or was it too heavy? If it wasn't fingers xd ur body gets back on track soon hun xx I just ordered a load (about 50!) cheap OPK's off of amazon so that I can check what is going on with me - I never used to do them but actually find them great now for trying to time BD!! I thought I got af on Friday but actually sorry for TMI (!!) it was just small spotting old blood for 2 days and I only seem to be getting the witch for real today even then its v light - very odd but I suppose weird hormonal patterns are to be expected after a mc while ur body gets back on track!? Anyway good luck to u mgirl and hope u get back to nice regular cycle soon hun xx

Charlie how are you doing hun? Hope u r feeling good and things are progressing well for u hun xx

ClairCath and Maxxi what are ur timelines for IVF - wouldn't it be great if u were starting together so u could support each other through it xxx

2plus sounds like we won't be cycle buddies after all as I'm now CD1 and ur having short cycles - do u know why that is? Did the midwife say? Is that ever since u came off the coil or only a recent thing hun?

Fandabby hope things get a bit easier with the feeding - did u try nipple shields? I always found them great for when the feeding is agonising x I saw lots of bf counsellors in my time and they always said that if the feeding hurts the latch is wrong and u have to take them off and get the latch right! Hope it gets easier hun xx


----------



## 2plus1more

I think I'm going to pick up some opks tomorrow too. My husband works long days on mon and tues and I'd rather wait to BD if we can. I agree, if we can make this process a little less stressful, let's do it! My cycles have never been longer than 27-28 days so they aren't too far off. Plus, luteal phase is always at least 12 days so ok there. I have been ovulating on days 11 and 12 so I'll ask if that's okay. Just don't want it to keep getting a shorter follicular phase, kwim? I have to have a repeat endoscopy this Wednesday (I have bad heartburn) so I'm hoping to ovulate after the fact. Or I wonder if the anesthesia will delay ovulation. Should be interesting!


----------



## maxxiandniko

Sunshine14 said:


> Hey ladies hope ur all having a good relaxing weekend xx Mgirl any chance that the two day bleed was IB hun? Or was it too heavy? If it wasn't fingers xd ur body gets back on track soon hun xx I just ordered a load (about 50!) cheap OPK's off of amazon so that I can check what is going on with me - I never used to do them but actually find them great now for trying to time BD!! I thought I got af on Friday but actually sorry for TMI (!!) it was just small spotting old blood for 2 days and I only seem to be getting the witch for real today even then its v light - very odd but I suppose weird hormonal patterns are to be expected after a mc while ur body gets back on track!? Anyway good luck to u mgirl and hope u get back to nice regular cycle soon hun xx
> 
> Charlie how are you doing hun? Hope u r feeling good and things are progressing well for u hun xx
> 
> ClairCath and Maxxi what are ur timelines for IVF - wouldn't it be great if u were starting together so u could support each other through it xxx
> 
> 2plus sounds like we won't be cycle buddies after all as I'm now CD1 and ur having short cycles - do u know why that is? Did the midwife say? Is that ever since u came off the coil or only a recent thing hun?
> 
> Fandabby hope things get a bit easier with the feeding - did u try nipple shields? I always found them great for when the feeding is agonising x I saw lots of bf counsellors in my time and they always said that if the feeding hurts the latch is wrong and u have to take them off and get the latch right! Hope it gets easier hun xx


Not exactly sure. I didn't really track my ovulation this month (threw the fertility monitor I was using out and only have the fertility monitor that a couple of years ago kept reading low fertility even though I got and was pregnant while I kept getting those readings so clearly that monitor is broken) and so if I go on a normal 28 day cycle my period should be here on Thursday. But last month it came early and I spotted for a few days so who knows. There's no sign of it at the moment.


----------



## charlie15

Hi ladies

Thanks Fandabby, sorry that Mistique has had low HB. Hopefully it will keep picking up. Oh I remember those early months of breastfeeding! Hope I gets less painful soon. Is her latch ok?

ClaireCath, good to hear you and hubby are on the same page with TTC. How did your appointment go with your RE? Really hoping if need be that you get your bubba with some IVF :dust:

Same to you Maxi, why don't you feel positive about IVF this time around? So you should be starting some time soon then? Next week even? 

2plus1 great news about your results. Has your DH had his date with the cup yet? When is your appointment? 

Marathon girl, sorry your cycles are still wonky. Like I have said mine were too for at least the first 2 cycles. How pregnancy throws your body a curve ball, one of the cruelties of miscarriage as you just want to get back on with it! Hopefully you'll be back on track very soon. 

Sunshine, OPKs are handy for improving timing for sure. I use to use them but stopped as I knew I ovulated the day after a positive and didn't want to hold off BDing that late, so stopped, but then I was charting. Hope your cycles get back on track soon too. :flower:

AFM, I am doing ok thanks. Symptom wise, I am pretty bloated, constipated and tired. Having occasional moments of nausea but nothing too bad. I didn't get symptoms with my dd until 6 weeks and even then I never once vomited, but felt lousy!


----------



## maxxiandniko

charlie15 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Thanks Fandabby, sorry that Mistique has had low HB. Hopefully it will keep picking up. Oh I remember those early months of breastfeeding! Hope I gets less painful soon. Is her latch ok?
> 
> ClaireCath, good to hear you and hubby are on the same page with TTC. How did your appointment go with your RE? Really hoping if need be that you get your bubba with some IVF :dust:
> 
> Same to you Maxi, why don't you feel positive about IVF this time around? So you should be starting some time soon then? Next week even?
> 
> 2plus1 great news about your results. Has your DH had his date with the cup yet? When is your appointment?
> 
> Marathon girl, sorry your cycles are still wonky. Like I have said mine were too for at least the first 2 cycles. How pregnancy throws your body a curve ball, one of the cruelties of miscarriage as you just want to get back on with it! Hopefully you'll be back on track very soon.
> 
> Sunshine, OPKs are handy for improving timing for sure. I use to use them but stopped as I knew I ovulated the day after a positive and didn't want to hold off BDing that late, so stopped, but then I was charting. Hope your cycles get back on track soon too. :flower:
> 
> AFM, I am doing ok thanks. Symptom wise, I am pretty bloated, constipated and tired. Having occasional moments of nausea but nothing too bad. I didn't get symptoms with my dd until 6 weeks and even then I never once vomited, but felt lousy!

Because I'm old ha ha but that's the whole point of this thread! I'm supposed to get my period on Thursday and if I do then I'd start birth control pills on Friday. I had a tiny spot of bleeding today so my period may get here on time this month.


----------



## charlie15

Blah plenty of women get pregnant with IVF at our age. Positive thinking, it will happen :thumbup:


----------



## ClaireCath

Maxxi you made me laugh there! We are old, but Charlie is right, IVF works for plenty of us oldies! I soooooo want to be positive about it all, when a little bubble of doubt (ie thinking about statistics at my age...25-40% success rate,,,,ugh) I just try to push it down. I would rather stay optimistic I guess than anything else and deal with whatever life brings me as it comes. It's HARD to do though!! I will be starting stims Nov 10th, IVF end of Nov. On BC now and DHEA (prescribed by DocThanks Charlie~~~The appt went well nothing wrong with me just OLD!!! , we had already made our decision to go ahead with IVF if he recommended. He really didn't push it on us as he knows we are paying out of pocket. But I do have $4000 left for meds thru work so obviously we are to try once with own eggs. To me it would be a waste of it to do another iui, we have about the same chance with timed intercourse....which we have done and done and done and done. lol good thing I love my sex life!! I hope you are feeling better soon and the nausea goes.....I would love a little nausea!! haha MGRirl~~ hope your cycles get back on track soon! and Sunshine~~ OPK's for me are a great indicator, I am very consistent when I O. Doesn't matter though cuz i pop out poached hard eggs!!! Maxxi, you are probably starting before me? Keep the faith and we will be bump buddies hun! xo to all


----------



## maxxiandniko

ClaireCath said:


> Maxxi you made me laugh there! We are old, but Charlie is right, IVF works for plenty of us oldies! I soooooo want to be positive about it all, when a little bubble of doubt (ie thinking about statistics at my age...25-40% success rate,,,,ugh) I just try to push it down. I would rather stay optimistic I guess than anything else and deal with whatever life brings me as it comes. It's HARD to do though!! I will be starting stims Nov 10th, IVF end of Nov. On BC now and DHEA (prescribed by DocThanks Charlie~~~The appt went well nothing wrong with me just OLD!!! , we had already made our decision to go ahead with IVF if he recommended. He really didn't push it on us as he knows we are paying out of pocket. But I do have $4000 left for meds thru work so obviously we are to try once with own eggs. To me it would be a waste of it to do another iui, we have about the same chance with timed intercourse....which we have done and done and done and done. lol good thing I love my sex life!! I hope you are feeling better soon and the nausea goes.....I would love a little nausea!! haha MGRirl~~ hope your cycles get back on track soon! and Sunshine~~ OPK's for me are a great indicator, I am very consistent when I O. Doesn't matter though cuz i pop out poached hard eggs!!! Maxxi, you are probably starting before me? Keep the faith and we will be bump buddies hun! xo to all

Where did you get those stats? They're good! My period is late. Should have been here yesterday and didn't show. I had some bright red blood and then nothing except maybe some brown discharge. Totally figures. I'm supposed to start with this period but I have a wedding to go to in the middle of October which would be right in the middle of stimming so I may have to do something with the cycle to make it longer


----------



## maxxiandniko

Period is here but of course it's Saturday so I'll be calling in Monday.


----------



## Sunshine14

maxxiandniko said:


> Period is here but of course it's Saturday so I'll be calling in Monday.

Good luck Maxxi I have everything crossed for u as u start ur IVF journey sweetheart :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Sunshine14

How are all u other lovely ladies doing? Charlie glad things r progressing well for u hun - when is ur first scan? Did u decide to defo wait for 12 week one? How far along r u now hun?

ClairCath soo excited for u to try IVF hun -- I'm praying u get some good eggs out of it hun xxxx my friend had IVF done recently (she is waiting to implant frozen embryo as she has thyroid issues) and from what she said it was a lot of injections, appointments, etc and she was quite emotional at points but she said it wasn't as bad as she thought it would be xx have fingers xd for both u and Maxxi xxxxx 

2plus, mgirl hope ur both well and fandabby I hope Mistique's hb is ok now xx

Afm - cd7 today I think have to grab my honey as haven't been able to get to him all week been crazy at work & then went out partying last night - ended up in a gay bar dancing for 4 hours was such fun & great to let my hair down for once!! Feeling it today though - defo getting old lol Also I registered for CB fertility monitor trial ages ago and they had paused it before & then I got PG but had mmc - they have restarted it now so they have said I can join once had my second af so hopefully that will help catch a good egg - I don't seem to have a problem getting PG it's just quality of eggs now!! Anyway baby dust to u all & keep well Charlie xx


----------



## maxxiandniko

Thanks everybody for the good luck. I called in this morning and am waiting on a call back. I'm almost thinking they'll make me wait a cycle because of that weekend we're away. Well we'll see. I can wait if I have to.


----------



## charlie15

ClaireCath, yey for some DHEA, hope that gives your eggs a boost for IVF. Hoping that this will be it for you :dust:

Maxi have all crossed here for you too. Hope you get t go ahead this month :dust:

Sunshine gay bar dancing sounds great, it's been a long time since I have done that! Now it's dancing to tempo tots and tiny tunes with my dd! 

Things with me are ok, I am 6 weeks now. Trying hard to stay positive still, but recently that cloud of doubt has started creeping in....age, stats of miscarriage etc, but trying to push it away. Yes still nit going for am early scan unless I need to. I may get a Doppler though, but not until closer to 9 -10 weeks. I never heard my dd HB on a Doppler until 13 weeks due to an anterior placenta, so there's a chance I could panic if I can't find it. Funnily enough it never phased me that I never heard my dds HB. But things change after a mc I guess. 

How at you other ladies 2 plus, marathon girl and fandabby? Hope you're all keeping well x


----------



## maxxiandniko

Charlie - you're all good. I just know it
As for me - birth control to start Wednesday


----------



## 2plus1more

Good luck to both Maaxi and ClaireCath! I've seen some of the data with DHEA and it looks promising. Wishing you both the best.

Charlie, I hope you continue to be well. This is your rainbow baby. So excited for you and looking forward to hearing about your progress.

Sunshine, did you ovulate yet? Very cool about the fertility monitor study. I tried to look up a study here in the US some months back, but no luck. 

Hope you are well Marathon. Haven't heard from you in awhile.

AFM, I had my first acupuncture appointment today and it was fabulous. I loved the place and was so relaxed. My next appointment will be just before next ovulation (I'm CD 18 today) and then once per cycle. DH had his semen analysis (he had to do it in the office, so interesting to hear about his experience) and his numbers look great! 185 million total, 8% normal morphology. I started vitex about a month ago and I'm thrilled with the results so far. My horribly sore PMS breasts that I was getting every month? Completely gone!!! I hope it regulates everything. I think that's it. 

Baby dust to you all!!!


----------



## maxxiandniko

2plus1more said:


> Good luck to both Maaxi and ClaireCath! I've seen some of the data with DHEA and it looks promising. Wishing you both the best.
> 
> Charlie, I hope you continue to be well. This is your rainbow baby. So excited for you and looking forward to hearing about your progress.
> 
> Sunshine, did you ovulate yet? Very cool about the fertility monitor study. I tried to look up a study here in the US some months back, but no luck.
> 
> Hope you are well Marathon. Haven't heard from you in awhile.
> 
> AFM, I had my first acupuncture appointment today and it was fabulous. I loved the place and was so relaxed. My next appointment will be just before next ovulation (I'm CD 18 today) and then once per cycle. DH had his semen analysis (he had to do it in the office, so interesting to hear about his experience) and his numbers look great! 185 million total, 8% normal morphology. I started vitex about a month ago and I'm thrilled with the results so far. My horribly sore PMS breasts that I was getting every month? Completely gone!!! I hope it regulates everything. I think that's it.
> 
> Baby dust to you all!!!

I loved acupuncture. I used to fall asleep.


----------



## maxxiandniko

charlie15 said:


> ClaireCath, yey for some DHEA, hope that gives your eggs a boost for IVF. Hoping that this will be it for you :dust:
> 
> Maxi have all crossed here for you too. Hope you get t go ahead this month :dust:
> 
> Sunshine gay bar dancing sounds great, it's been a long time since I have done that! Now it's dancing to tempo tots and tiny tunes with my dd!
> 
> Things with me are ok, I am 6 weeks now. Trying hard to stay positive still, but recently that cloud of doubt has started creeping in....age, stats of miscarriage etc, but trying to push it away. Yes still nit going for am early scan unless I need to. I may get a Doppler though, but not until closer to 9 -10 weeks. I never heard my dd HB on a Doppler until 13 weeks due to an anterior placenta, so there's a chance I could panic if I can't find it. Funnily enough it never phased me that I never heard my dds HB. But things change after a mc I guess.
> 
> How at you other ladies 2 plus, marathon girl and fandabby? Hope you're all keeping well x

I got the go ahead but know nothing else ha ha. The nurse called earlier this week to say that she's worked around my schedule and would email me that schedule and has not. So it's Friday and if I don't hear from her today I won't this weekend. Well there are only 3 weeks in a birth control pack so that takes me to oct 22.


----------



## Sunshine14

Ooh Maxxi great that things are happening & ur on birth control to get u ready - I would be chasing the hell out of that office for the information so I knew what to expect -- good luck hun we are all rooting for u & sending u baby dust!! xx

Charlie how are you feeling now? -- ignore the stats hun they are all based on averages & ur due a lucky break having just had mc. U have to believe u will be fine & stay positive & it will be fine xx this is ur rainbow baba hun -- happy & healthy 9 months to u xx ps ur little girl is a cutie pie xx

2plus woohoo for ur DH sperm count - that is some figures hun!! Sounds like ur in great spirits & ideally placed to be capturing that golden egg with the acupunture hun - fingers xd for u this month babe!

Mgirl - where are you? How are u doing hun? Hope ur ok xx

Claircath how r u sweetie? Ru getting ready for IVF babe? Hope ur relaxing & taking it easy before it all ramps up hun? xx

Afm - got some bding in on Sunday & Tuesday & then got a very + opk on WEdnesday along with a bad case of cystitis so that put an end to the BDIng for a while! Weird things is I still seem to have some EWCM so not sure whetehr I did actually O or not & not sure I did enough this month anyway oh well on to the next month xx


----------



## maxxiandniko

Sunshine14 said:


> Ooh Maxxi great that things are happening & ur on birth control to get u ready - I would be chasing the hell out of that office for the information so I knew what to expect -- good luck hun we are all rooting for u & sending u baby dust!! xx
> 
> Charlie how are you feeling now? -- ignore the stats hun they are all based on averages & ur due a lucky break having just had mc. U have to believe u will be fine & stay positive & it will be fine xx this is ur rainbow baba hun -- happy & healthy 9 months to u xx ps ur little girl is a cutie pie xx
> 
> 2plus woohoo for ur DH sperm count - that is some figures hun!! Sounds like ur in great spirits & ideally placed to be capturing that golden egg with the acupunture hun - fingers xd for u this month babe!
> 
> Mgirl - where are you? How are u doing hun? Hope ur ok xx
> 
> Claircath how r u sweetie? Ru getting ready for IVF babe? Hope ur relaxing & taking it easy before it all ramps up hun? xx
> 
> Afm - got some bding in on Sunday & Tuesday & then got a very + opk on WEdnesday along with a bad case of cystitis so that put an end to the BDIng for a while! Weird things is I still seem to have some EWCM so not sure whetehr I did actually O or not & not sure I did enough this month anyway oh well on to the next month xx

I'd stalk them but the nurse seems impervious to the sort of behavior ha ha.


----------



## maxxiandniko

So the schedule ended up in my junk mail (says something maybe) and I found it yesterday. Looks like I'm on birth control till the 16th


----------



## 2plus1more

maxxiandniko said:


> So the schedule ended up in my junk mail (says something maybe) and I found it yesterday. Looks like I'm on birth control till the 16th

Wow! Does that mean you start to stim afterwards?


----------



## charlie15

I don't totally get IVF schedules, what will happen after the 16th. Great that it's all happening now. :dust:

Sunshine, sorry about your cystitis. What a bummer. I am sure you are nit totally out this month with your BDing though? 

2plus 1 yey for OH great swimmers, great news. I have heard great things about vitex for regulating hormones, especially helpful for LP defects. Less sore boobs certainly sounds like your progrsterone levels have had a boost :thumbup: how is the acupuncture going?

ClaireCath how are things? How is the DHEA? Any side effects or all ok with you?

Fandabby, hope Mystique is doing well as are you. I am sure you are exhausted :flower:

Mgirl, how are things? We have not heard from you for a while, hope all is ok. 

All ok here, 7 weeks now and symptoms have been cranked up a gear. Especially this weekend. Have my booking appointment on Saturday then will consider a Doppler.


----------



## maxxiandniko

Charlie that's so exciting!

I stop on the 16th and start stims on the 20th. Stims can go from 8-12 days.


----------



## Sunshine14

maxxiandniko said:


> Charlie that's so exciting!
> 
> I stop on the 16th and start stims on the 20th. Stims can go from 8-12 days.

:dust::dust::dust: to u Maxxi have everything crossed for u hun hope u produce a ton of fab eggies & u get loads & loads of sticky embryos from it xx do they freeze the embryos or put them back in straight away? Good luck anyway hun :thumbup:

Charlie delighed to hear ur symptoms are getting worse - that can only be a good thing -- v exciting as well that ur going to have ur booking appointment soon -- fingers xd & hoping ur our second rainbow baba on this thread hun!!!!!!

How is everyone else? ClairCath how r u? 2plus how r u doing? Mgirl hope ur ok hun xx

Afm - almost white opk's now so I think I must be 4 dpo - not sure we did enough this month but it's my birthday next week & my sister (who I haven't seen for 9 years!!) is coming from New Zealand the following week so have lots to distract me in the 2 ww!! :happydance:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Sunshine14 said:


> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> Charlie that's so exciting!
> 
> I stop on the 16th and start stims on the 20th. Stims can go from 8-12 days.
> 
> :dust::dust::dust: to u Maxxi have everything crossed for u hun hope u produce a ton of fab eggies & u get loads & loads of sticky embryos from it xx do they freeze the embryos or put them back in straight away? Good luck anyway hun :thumbup:
> 
> Charlie delighed to hear ur symptoms are getting worse - that can only be a good thing -- v exciting as well that ur going to have ur booking appointment soon -- fingers xd & hoping ur our second rainbow baba on this thread hun!!!!!!
> 
> How is everyone else? ClairCath how r u? 2plus how r u doing? Mgirl hope ur ok hun xx
> 
> Afm - almost white opk's now so I think I must be 4 dpo - not sure we did enough this month but it's my birthday next week & my sister (who I haven't seen for 9 years!!) is coming from New Zealand the following week so have lots to distract me in the 2 ww!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Good question. I'm not doing PGD so they may just transfer right away. With my last ivf they did but over the past few years I think the thinking has changed to where they think that giving the body a rest from the stims is better so they freeze the embryo(s). I'll be lucky if I get one egg. I'm nauseous with these birth control pills too.


----------



## 2plus1more

Yay for those pesky symptoms Charlie. I know they aren't easy with a little one, but very reassuring!

So excited for Maaxi and ClairCath. Like I said, I would love to do IVF, but pretty sure it's not in the cards for us. I will think positive thoughts for each of you on your journey.

AFM, well vitex is definitely lengthening my cycle. Never thought I'd be desperate for my cycle to start. I'm 15 dpo with still no spotting (I tested 3 days ago and BFN). I'm cramping (which I never do) so I'm hoping to start AF soon. Hopefully I'll ovulate later too. Some annoying symptoms like the cramping and a couple headaches. With the increased progesterone I've been sleeping great which is a positive. Next acu appointment is on Tuesday, but I may need to cancel since there's no reason if I haven't had my AF. I hope it doesn't go MIA!


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey ladies how are you all doing? Charlie how are you getting on? How many weeks are you now? Hope ur well hn x

2plus yay for vitex giving you a longer cycle - has it helped do you think? Did you get af or what is goign on with u?

Maxxi hope ur well and getting ready to finish bc now on 16th I think? Good luck with everything hun have veyrhhting crssed for u xx Claircath how are you doing hun any update from u sweetie? and MGirl seems to have completely disappeared!

Afm in 2ww on antibiotics so have been testing early but all negative - I'm fine with it this month as not sure I could really handle another chemical at the mo - also crazy busy at work and its my birthday tomorrow so lots of distractions!!


----------



## 2plus1more

Happy Birthday Sunshine! Enjoy your special day with your loved ones! Doing anything exciting?!

Yes, Sunshine, got AF the next day. Problem is, I think the vitex is increasing my heart rate and blood pressure. I have an acu appointment today so I'll bring it up with her, but I may be stopping it. I have an appointment with RE scheduled. Some time in mid Nov. Probably doing IUIs which I honestly don't think will help much. 

How's everyone else doing? Charlie, have you had a doctor's appointment yet?


----------



## fandabby

Hi ladies

I have been peeping in on and off, just really hectic at the moment.

Charlie glad things are going well and symptoms cranking up is great. How did your booking go? I had a doppler and found heart beat at 9 weeks. Had to aim very low angled into the pelvis but sure enough found it. Good luck with doppler if you get one and remember it's luck that you find it so early on so don't panic it could be lil babe is hiding somewhere and you are missing the angle. When will you go for your scan?

Maxxiandniko, good luck for the 20th, not long to wait now. Fingers crossed this is your time and will get lots of great eggs to work with.

2plus1more, do you have your appointment today? If you did go good luck with that.

Sunshine, good luck with your 2ww and hoping your next bfp is a sticky one taking you through the 9 months..

Clairecath, hope you are doing well and waiting patiently for next month..... Be thinking of you come November. Keeping everything crossed for you dear.

Sorry not been on board much recently, certainly got my hands full at the moment and when I do get 5 mins there are a tonne of chores I got to get done and collapse at the end of it.

I do think of you all and sending positive baby vibes so you all get your dream.

Mistique is still unsettled hence no time as needing constant attention and why not she is a babe and that's her and wouldn't change a thing. She has settled in with my other lil ones so that is great, doesn't seem to be any jealousy which I am very grateful for. We back at hospital again for more bloods friday and hoping her levels have started to increase now. Feeding still pains me, lil mite won't open her mouth wide enough, no matter what position, constant taking her off, she still feeds the same way, very ouchy. She has been branded a fussy fox by a feeding specialist and hope she changes her habbit around 3 months. We shall see. I grit my teeth and curl my toes. The weigh in on Friday will tell me if she getting enough, not had her weighed for a few weeks so will be interesting.

Rito back to it, take care ladies and fingers crossed for you all.

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## charlie15

Happy birthday Sunshine! :cake: hope you are having a lovely day. 

2plus1, sorry you think the vitex is giving you side effects while improving your cycles. See what your doc says, or is there anyway you can lower the dose? 

Fandabby, lovely to hear from you again. I am sure life is hectic, glad no jealousy problems. Sorry for sore boobs :nope: hope Mystiques latch improves for you. Cannot believe that she is 2.5 months already! 

Maxi, good luck on the 20th hoping for lots of lovely eggies :dust:

ClaireCath,hope all is well Hun. 

AFM, I am 8+2 now, all the worry and doubt is occasionally creeping in again. I guess it's that time of pregnancy for me, between when baby stopped and I found out last time. Just trying very very hard to positive and not think about another mmc. Symptoms wise, I still have some nausea and fatigue, it has settled down a bit over the last few days, but is still there. With my dd my symptoms went at 9 weeks, so I try not to worry when I am symptom free! Saw my mw last week and have a doctors appointment on 10th Nov about my thyroid. No scan date yet, but I think it will be sometime mid November. Think I will get that Doppler, and try not to freak if I can't find anything! Not going to try until 9 weeks, thanks for tip fandabby :thumbup:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Happy belated Sunshine!

Charlie - I wish I could make time go faster for you

Fanda - Nice to hear from you!

As for me yes tomorrow is my last day of birth control. I'm just now not getting nauseous and have stopped breakthrough bleeding. I do have an appt Monday but there won't be any eggs to look at. Monday's appt is to make sure that my ovaries are quiet. I don't have to wait till Monday to confirm that though. They've been quiet forever ha ha. On Monday I'll find out when I'll be starting any type of medication.


----------



## 2plus1more

Good to hear from you Fandabby. Just take one day at a time. Adding a newborn to the family can be so stressful, but it sounds like everyone is adjusting. Nice that there are no jealously issues.

Charlie, I hope you can hear the heartbeat soon so that you have the reassurance. I'm sure everything will be fine, but I'm sure you are looking forward to enjoying your pregnancy more.

Maaxi, love your updates regarding the IVF. And you have a great sense of humor! Just stay positive. It worked last time and it'll work again.

I talked with my acupuncturist yesterday and she said vitex is very safe. I think my blood pressure is rising on its own so I'm going to add light exercise (I've seen it creep up before). I talked with the insurance company and she said they cover 12 IUIs a year (I'd never do that many) and then I tentatively asked about IVF (I was 99% sure it wasn't covered). She started to stay it was covered, but then quickly asked for a call back number because all the abbreviations were confusing her...lol. So they are supposed to call back in the next few days. Covering IVF would be amazing because it's not mandatory coverage in NY!!!!


----------



## maxxiandniko

2plus1more said:


> Good to hear from you Fandabby. Just take one day at a time. Adding a newborn to the family can be so stressful, but it sounds like everyone is adjusting. Nice that there are no jealously issues.
> 
> Charlie, I hope you can hear the heartbeat soon so that you have the reassurance. I'm sure everything will be fine, but I'm sure you are looking forward to enjoying your pregnancy more.
> 
> Maaxi, love your updates regarding the IVF. And you have a great sense of humor! Just stay positive. It worked last time and it'll work again.
> 
> I talked with my acupuncturist yesterday and she said vitex is very safe. I think my blood pressure is rising on its own so I'm going to add light exercise (I've seen it creep up before). I talked with the insurance company and she said they cover 12 IUIs a year (I'd never do that many) and then I tentatively asked about IVF (I was 99% sure it wasn't covered). She started to stay it was covered, but then quickly asked for a call back number because all the abbreviations were confusing her...lol. So they are supposed to call back in the next few days. Covering IVF would be amazing because it's not mandatory coverage in NY!!!!

I did my ivf in NY and that was in 2010. We moved last year but my ivf was 100% covered.


----------



## 2plus1more

I've read that insurance coverage has been getting better in recent years. I'm hoping she was reading the info correctly until I hear back from them!


----------



## marathongirl

Hi Ladies! Life has been so hectic with work and kiddos so I haven't checked in for a while.
Happy belated birthday Sunshine!!! 
Charlie- so glad things are progressing so well! I know about being positive but just do your best and remember each day you are pregnant you are closer to holding your baby.
Fandabby- good to hear from you. Sorry Mistique is having problems latching, that is so painful. 
20plus1- glad the Vitex is helping your cycles!
AFM- not sure if I mentioned that I turned 45 on Sept 25!!! So now officially old!!! Good news is I'm cd24 today so cycle had seemed to go back to normal! Yay!!


----------



## maxxiandniko

Marathon - 45! You go!

As for me - I think I told you that I don't like my nurse. Well I still don't like her. She was supposed to have emailed my schedule and she did but it wasn't a complete schedule. So I didn't know that I had to start baby aspirin with my birth control and that I'm supposed to start injections tonight. I was supposed to get a script for my Lupron after my injection teaching which is scheduled for some reason later this week. So I have to get a pharmacy near me to deliver the Lupron and I'm going watch a video on how to inject myself. What a very stressful way to start this whole thing.


----------



## charlie15

Marathon girl happy belated birthday! :cake: yey for back to normal cycles too :thumbup:

Maxi, sorry you have been messed about by your nurse, that's not good enough. Are you to start the aspirin now? Hope it's all goes more smoothly from now. 

2plus1 how's the vitex going? Has your BP settled down? 

ClaireCath, how are things Hun? Still on track to start IVF next month? 

Things here are ok. I am 9+1 now. Have ups and downs between even positive about the pregnancy and then convincing myself that it's going to happen again. I have my Doppler and cannot find a HB. Not really freaking out about that though as my GP could never find my dds HB at 10 weeks, actually she was never heard on a Doppler until 14 weeks! So will just try a couple of times a week and hope it appears.

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## maxxiandniko

charlie15 said:


> Marathon girl happy belated birthday! :cake: yey for back to normal cycles too :thumbup:
> 
> Maxi, sorry you have been messed about by your nurse, that's not good enough. Are you to start the aspirin now? Hope it's all goes more smoothly from now.
> 
> 2plus1 how's the vitex going? Has your BP settled down?
> 
> ClaireCath, how are things Hun? Still on track to start IVF next month?
> 
> Things here are ok. I am 9+1 now. Have ups and downs between even positive about the pregnancy and then convincing myself that it's going to happen again. I have my Doppler and cannot find a HB. Not really freaking out about that though as my GP could never find my dds HB at 10 weeks, actually she was never heard on a Doppler until 14 weeks! So will just try a couple of times a week and hope it appears.
> 
> Hope everyone is well x

It will work out! I've missed the boat on the aspirin. I was supposed to take it only while on birth control pills.


----------



## 2plus1more

Maaxi, that sucks about missing the baby aspirin! Can you speak to something about needing better communication? Maybe just to make it clear that you don't want to miss something again. 

Charlie, sounds like you are coming along. Hope you hear the heartbeat soon and that gives you some reassurance. 

Happy Birthday Marathon! You may be 45, but you are one fertile woman. Don't stress, just take it easy. A friend of a friend just recently fell pregnant naturally at 44 and she'll deliver at 45

I'm very happy with the vitex. I took my blood pressure at work and it's normal. I think I was stressed at MD's office. The cited moved my ovulation date back to CD 12 this month so my cycles should be back on track. IVF is definitely NOT covered. Insurance company called back. It's frustrating because we spend several hundred dollars a month on insurance here in the States. Oh well! I still have an appointment on 11-11. I'm sure they'll suggest IUIs.


----------



## Soanxious

Congratulations to OP Fandabby on getting pregnant so soon after posting this thread and having a beautiful little girl, you give us all hope... so sorry to all still ttc and those who have lost babies since :hugs:

Hi all, I have managed to get to page 24 so far I have a few to catch up on and will call back in a few days.. just wondering if I could join, I am 41,42 in Dec and Have 3 grown up children but had 5 chemical pregnancies since last Oct. Oct 20th 2013 was day of my 1st mc and came totally out of the blue... it was our first with my partner of 2.5 years. We are currently 6dpo and I chart like an obsessive loon... im also a poas addict and started with ic's today (why???) obviously blank... 

Bit about my tests, apparently all is ok..I was told that no reason for my mc and next time I get a BFP to start taking 75mg Aspirin daily and contact the EPAU asap and my gp. 2 months ago I had day 21 test and it was 42 and that was a non pregnant cycle. Then last cycle I did not feel like I ov nor did my chart seem to really show it, this cycle I had a very painful ov and temp rise has been great, im now in agony with my BS and TONS of creamy cm Im thinking my progesterone was high again this cycle and just hoping I managed to catch my egg.

I went to see my GP monday(Exactly a yr to the day I lost my first baby) I was emotional and asked if I could just see my consultant once more to ask if I can have a scrape to help with implantation and his words were *The consultant does not want to waste anymore of her time with people YOUR age, just accept it.*

Im Gobsmacked! I've not even told OH, I have kept it to myself till just now and just repeating it here has made my heart sink again... how can someone be so cruel.. he knows about all my mc :cry: And they are making me REQUEST my 5mg folic acid monthly.. so I am now changing my gp surgery.


----------



## maxxiandniko

Soanxious said:


> Congratulations to OP Fandabby on getting pregnant so soon after posting this thread and having a beautiful little girl, you give us all hope... so sorry to all still ttc and those who have lost babies since :hugs:
> 
> Hi all, I have managed to get to page 24 so far I have a few to catch up on and will call back in a few days.. just wondering if I could join, I am 41,42 in Dec and Have 3 grown up children but had 5 chemical pregnancies since last Oct. Oct 20th 2013 was day of my 1st mc and came totally out of the blue... it was our first with my partner of 2.5 years. We are currently 6dpo and I chart like an obsessive loon... im also a poas addict and started with ic's today (why???) obviously blank...
> 
> Bit about my tests, apparently all is ok..I was told that no reason for my mc and next time I get a BFP to start taking 75mg Aspirin daily and contact the EPAU asap and my gp. 2 months ago I had day 21 test and it was 42 and that was a non pregnant cycle. Then last cycle I did not feel like I ov nor did my chart seem to really show it, this cycle I had a very painful ov and temp rise has been great, im now in agony with my BS and TONS of creamy cm Im thinking my progesterone was high again this cycle and just hoping I managed to catch my egg.
> 
> I went to see my GP monday(Exactly a yr to the day I lost my first baby) I was emotional and asked if I could just see my consultant once more to ask if I can have a scrape to help with implantation and his words were *The consultant does not want to waste anymore of her time with people YOUR age, just accept it.*
> 
> Im Gobsmacked! I've not even told OH, I have kept it to myself till just now and just repeating it here has made my heart sink again... how can someone be so cruel.. he knows about all my mc :cry: And they are making me REQUEST my 5mg folic acid monthly.. so I am now changing my gp surgery.

Oh my. That was not ok to say at all. I'm turning 43 and doing a cycle right now but then again I feel like they're doing one because they feel sorry for me ha ha. Can you find another consultant?


----------



## maxxiandniko

2plus1more said:


> Maaxi, that sucks about missing the baby aspirin! Can you speak to something about needing better communication? Maybe just to make it clear that you don't want to miss something again.
> 
> Charlie, sounds like you are coming along. Hope you hear the heartbeat soon and that gives you some reassurance.
> 
> Happy Birthday Marathon! You may be 45, but you are one fertile woman. Don't stress, just take it easy. A friend of a friend just recently fell pregnant naturally at 44 and she'll deliver at 45
> 
> I'm very happy with the vitex. I took my blood pressure at work and it's normal. I think I was stressed at MD's office. The cited moved my ovulation date back to CD 12 this month so my cycles should be back on track. IVF is definitely NOT covered. Insurance company called back. It's frustrating because we spend several hundred dollars a month on insurance here in the States. Oh well! I still have an appointment on 11-11. I'm sure they'll suggest IUIs.

That really sucks about the insurance. I've had more mishaps since the baby aspirin but this time it wasn't the nurse. I started my Lupron 2 days ago (? - maybe the question mark is the problem ie my brain isn't working) and was supposed to start twice a day injections yesterday. Well it was chaotic here in the morning getting the twins to preschool and getting to work (should tell me something about why I shouldn't be trying to add a third I guess) and I forgot my AM dose. I do my PM dose, move on to the Follistim then on to the Menopur and realize that the insurance company didn't send me my needles. Now it's true that if they had scheduled my injection teaching at the right time maybe I would of caught this but honestly probably not. So I page the nurse on call and she helps me do a bootleg version of the mixing and injecting with instructions to go to the office in the morning to get the right syringes (why don't they just give you the syringes to begin with then?). Anyway at 3:30 in the morning I wake up in a panic and realize that I missed my AM dose of Lupron. I couldn't bring myself to page the nurse on call so I decide to do the injection and to also do the AM injection as planned to get back on track. I called my nurse who told me to forget this morning's dose since it's probably not a big deal (probably) and to just get on track. So I'm on track now but realizing that my potential future list for Reason For Cycle Failure is growing. Is someone trying to tell me something like let this whole thing go already?


----------



## 2plus1more

Welcome Soanxious! I'm very sorry to hear about your losses. Secondly, it was NOT appropriate for your GP to say that to you. You and I are the same age and any appointment I've been to (midwife, acupuncture), everyone has been supportive. Is it possible to change your GP? I'm sorry, but that was a highly unprofessional response from your doctor.

Maaxi, I know exactly how to feel. I have a six and ten year old and life his very hectic with homework, activities, and work. Sometimes I ask myself why I'd bring more stress into our lives and how could we handle an infant? But I tell myself we'd get through it (like anything else we have to deal with) and I might as well at least try to have another one. I think doubts are normal, but remember, stay positive! Can you maybe write out your own schedule with the drugs? And everything you need? Sometimes I find a schedule written in my own handwriting helps me as opposed to someone else's schedule.


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks Both, I am changing my Dr's tomorrow as we have 12 Dr's in my practice and everyone of them are horrid, for one reason or another they are very bad dr's so I am changing to one that has been recommended to me.

My consultant was lovely to me saying im still young in baby making years just I will struggle a bit more, but the GP's have been well how can I say is.. Sickening is how I feel towards them. 

Im 7dpo and feeling totally out..and done an ic arghh why? obviously white lol.


----------



## maxxiandniko

2plus1more said:


> Welcome Soanxious! I'm very sorry to hear about your losses. Secondly, it was NOT appropriate for your GP to say that to you. You and I are the same age and any appointment I've been to (midwife, acupuncture), everyone has been supportive. Is it possible to change your GP? I'm sorry, but that was a highly unprofessional response from your doctor.
> 
> Maaxi, I know exactly how to feel. I have a six and ten year old and life his very hectic with homework, activities, and work. Sometimes I ask myself why I'd bring more stress into our lives and how could we handle an infant? But I tell myself we'd get through it (like anything else we have to deal with) and I might as well at least try to have another one. I think doubts are normal, but remember, stay positive! Can you maybe write out your own schedule with the drugs? And everything you need? Sometimes I find a schedule written in my own handwriting helps me as opposed to someone else's schedule.

By the time I make my own schedule this whole thing will be over ha ha. I think I've got it down. It won't change until Saturday. Then I'll have to figure it out again.


----------



## Soanxious

can you set alarm reminders on mobile phone? I do for my meds.


----------



## maxxiandniko

Soanxious said:


> can you set alarm reminders on mobile phone? I do for my meds.

I may do that if the protocol changes Saturday.


----------



## maxxiandniko

Another mishap! I injected myself with the Menopur mixing needle. Do you know how big that needle is?! I'm guessing the stuff got in but you should see the bruise. I'm really nervous for Saturday. Thankfully my life is so busy (why I distractedly used the wrong needle I guess) that Saturday will be here before I know it.


----------



## charlie15

Welcome soanxious, I have met you before in other threads I am sure. Sorry about all of your losses and the way you were treated by your GP was disgusting. Glad you are changing practices. 

Maxi, hope things settle down with your schedule soon. How long do you have to inject for?

I have had an exciting morning in that I have found baby's heart beat. I am 9+5 today and now very :happydance: but still not quite believing it. With my dd I never heard her HB until in the 2nd tri as I had an anterior placenta and then obviously last time there was no HB. So still pinching myself and will try again next week before I do it with oh. Don't want to get his hopes up an then no be able to find it! 

Hope all other ladies are keeping well x


----------



## maxxiandniko

charlie15 said:


> Welcome soanxious, I have met you before in other threads I am sure. Sorry about all of your losses and the way you were treated by your GP was disgusting. Glad you are changing practices.
> 
> Maxi, hope things settle down with your schedule soon. How long do you have to inject for?
> 
> I have had an exciting morning in that I have found baby's heart beat. I am 9+5 today and now very :happydance: but still not quite believing it. With my dd I never heard her HB until in the 2nd tri as I had an anterior placenta and then obviously last time there was no HB. So still pinching myself and will try again next week before I do it with oh. Don't want to get his hopes up an then no be able to find it!
> 
> Hope all other ladies are keeping well x

Awww congrats! No idea how long. The injections go between 8 and 12 days and then you trigger. Monday will be Day 8. I have an ultrasound tomorrow and Monday for sure but beyond that I don't know anything else.


----------



## maxxiandniko

I'm losing my mind. I did my Lupron shot this AM at work and left the bathroom with my pants unbuttoned and unzipped. Now granted I had a sweater poncho on but still. This whole thing just needs to be over soon. I was reading my protocol a little more carefully and read that average stim days is 10 so forget my dream of ending Monday. Let's just hope it doesn't go to 12.


----------



## maxxiandniko

Not great news today. I have follicles but they only like 3 of them. I continue with everything until Monday and go back for another sono and hope that a few more are likeable.


----------



## maxxiandniko

Getting worse. I was told to prepare for an IUI. I go back Wednesday for more bloodwork and another sono but I was told not to expect to get to retrieval. I'm sad. I kept saying that it wouldn't work but a part of me was hopeful.


----------



## charlie15

Sorry maxi. I don't understand though, what about the 3 follicles? Why IUI instead of retrieval and IVF. Sorry for my questions, I just don't understand all of this.


----------



## Soanxious

Im so sorry to hear that Maxi :(


----------



## maxxiandniko

They don't like to do retrievals with less than 4 follicles because there won't be enough eggs. So as of now I have 2 good sized follicles and a bunch of others that are either slowly growing or really slowly growing. If at Wednesday's appt they still see only 2 good sized follicles they will convert me to an IUI. I got the feeling from the dr that if there's 3 good sized follicles then there will be a debate and if there's 4 they will definitely go ahead with the retrieval. It is possible for a follicle to have a growth spurt but the dr was telling me to prepare for an IUI this weekend. Now could that work? In theory yes but obviously ivf is the better way to go. It's better that I have the 2 follicles otherwise I wouldn't be able to do anything but still.


----------



## Soanxious

What is IUI...


----------



## 2plus1more

Sorry to hear your news, but there is still hope either way. I assume if you go the IUI route, then you can try for IVF again, right?


----------



## charlie15

Hoping at least 2 more follicles grow by Wednesday Maxi x


----------



## maxxiandniko

Oh my god it got worse! No I wouldn't do ivf after IUI. This is it for me. But IUI isn't an option anymore - my nurse emailed and told me that my bloodwork from today showed that I ovulated. So I'm in the 1% of women for whom Lupron doesn't do it's job of suppressing ovulation. So as I understand it I will have to start another cycle. I don't know when yet. I have to stop all my meds and will bleed at some point shortly but I'm not sure if I'd start then or wait till the next cycle. I'll hear more about it tomorrow. All that work...


----------



## maxxiandniko

Soanxious said:


> What is IUI...

Intrauterine Insemination


----------



## charlie15

Oh dear. Sorry this cycle has been so awful maxi. Maybe a fresh cycle, fresh start is for the best though now. Big hugs Hun :hugs:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Cycle salvaged. Will start another type of Lupron Tuesday, wait for bleed and start stims again.


----------



## Sunshine14

charlie15 said:


> Welcome soanxious, I have met you before in other threads I am sure. Sorry about all of your losses and the way you were treated by your GP was disgusting. Glad you are changing practices.
> 
> Maxi, hope things settle down with your schedule soon. How long do you have to inject for?
> 
> I have had an exciting morning in that I have found baby's heart beat. I am 9+5 today and now very :happydance: but still not quite believing it. With my dd I never heard her HB until in the 2nd tri as I had an anterior placenta and then obviously last time there was no HB. So still pinching myself and will try again next week before I do it with oh. Don't want to get his hopes up an then no be able to find it!
> 
> Hope all other ladies are keeping well x

Wow Charlie!!!!! OMG sooo happy for you! I was wondering how u were doing & thinking about when u were due a scan -- that is such fantastic new -- now u can relax a little bit more and then when u get to 12 weeks and have ur official scan u can start to enjoy ur pregnancy -- fingers xd ur our second rainbow baba hun!! When is ur actual 12 week scan? So exciting I have everything crossed for u that things continue to go so well for u hun xx

Maxxi sorry to hear things didn't go to plan for the IVF - did u end up doing the IUI in the end hun?? Where are u at now hun? My friedn did IVF ealier this year and she showed me all the needles & stuff she had to inject and the programme is very serious so I completely understand that u got a bit confused with it all - she had her DH setting it all out for her & adding the powder & liquid to each other & then injecting her & that is the ony way she got through it so fair play to u for giving it ur best shot hun!! That big needle is massive as well so no wonder u got a big bruise!! Also was thinking even though the iVF got cancelled this month hun stay positive and keep in mind that all of those extra hormones flowing through ur body can only be a good thing for next months attempt if that is the way u r going to go??

Mgirl happy birthday to u hun for September - hope ur well hun and had a good celebration - I'm a bit more conscious of age now as I turned 43 a couple of weeks ago but I'm just staying focused on the fact that I only need one good egg - so best wishes to u babe.

2plus how are u doing sweetie? Did I read ealier that ur thinking about IUI? *HOw r things with u hun? Hope ur well xx

ClairCath how are u doing hun? What cd are u at now hun?

Fandabby if ur still checking in occasionally I hope ur well and Mistique is doing well?? & the feeding has gotten easier? - fair play to u for sticking it out as i know how painful it can be xx best wishes hun xx

Sorry if i have missed anyone xx

Soanxious welcome to the thread x not sure if u remember me but we had a few conversations about chemicals earlier in the year - was wondering how u were getting on? I have had 3 cp's in total now followed by a mmc with medical management at 9 weeks - so I did get that pg that u said about previosuly when I moved to London but ended in mmc boo, hoo. I'm still waiting, waiting, waiting for a rainbow baba!! How are things with u?

Anyways, afm -- cd 13 today and I just got a + tonight and dtd cd 9 & 11 but my honey has got flu now so not sure we did enough this month. Sorry haven't been around much recently but been crazy with my birthday, then my sister came from New Zealand (I hadn't seen her for 9 (!) years) then went away for the weekend to a friends 40th party and then my little fella was 8 so it has all been mental -- I was happy to get back to work just to get a break from it all!! Anyway :dust::dust::dust: to u all and stay healthy Charlie xx


----------



## Soanxious

Aww Sunshine I am ever so sorry that you have lost again :(

I have not managed to get pregnant again.. I lost 5 in 1 year. 

I am currently doing the Clearblue trail testing for the new ov kit and sending my wee off so hoping that makes a difference but as we have been BD daily I just dont know what is wrong with no getting pregnant.. maybe its because I stopped the Q10?

How is Life in London, happier to have more people around? How are the children getting on? 

My Granddaughter turned 1 last weekend.. she is so adorable, but it was a hard weekend as the day she was born I started to lose my baby and I mc it the following day.. so I have been on a roller coaster the past few weeks.. x


----------



## charlie15

Maxi, yey for moving onwards to a more positive cycle. That last one was not meant to be me thinks! This one I am sending tons of :dust:

Sunshine, thank you so much for your kind words and enthusiasm, I love it :hugs: it is very reassuring hearing that galloping hb for sure. I have my scan on the 17th November, I will actually be 13 weeks then. Seems like so far away. 

Sorry DH has flu, do you think there's no way he can manage another DTD? I guess depends if it's man flu or real flu that he has :winkwink: belated happy birthday to you too, did you do anything special? I will be turning 42 in a few weeks, yikes how did that happen? :shrug:

Soanxious why did you decide to stop the CQ10? How about BDing alternate days to give OH's swimmers time to replenish?? 

How is everyone else doing, would be lovely to hear from you lovely ladies again x


----------



## Soanxious

Charlie I stopped taking them for financial reasons, they are £24 for 30 pills... but I have just started taking them again, with that price and the price of my B vitamins and pregnacare and omega 3 etc its costing me around £50 a month on rattling my tummy...

I will try to do it every other day... but its difficult, I just get an over the top worrying urge that it could be that time that :spermy: is the right one for my egg... :(


----------



## maxxiandniko

Sunshine14 said:


> charlie15 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome soanxious, I have met you before in other threads I am sure. Sorry about all of your losses and the way you were treated by your GP was disgusting. Glad you are changing practices.
> 
> Maxi, hope things settle down with your schedule soon. How long do you have to inject for?
> 
> I have had an exciting morning in that I have found baby's heart beat. I am 9+5 today and now very :happydance: but still not quite believing it. With my dd I never heard her HB until in the 2nd tri as I had an anterior placenta and then obviously last time there was no HB. So still pinching myself and will try again next week before I do it with oh. Don't want to get his hopes up an then no be able to find it!
> 
> Hope all other ladies are keeping well x
> 
> Wow Charlie!!!!! OMG sooo happy for you! I was wondering how u were doing & thinking about when u were due a scan -- that is such fantastic new -- now u can relax a little bit more and then when u get to 12 weeks and have ur official scan u can start to enjoy ur pregnancy -- fingers xd ur our second rainbow baba hun!! When is ur actual 12 week scan? So exciting I have everything crossed for u that things continue to go so well for u hun xx
> 
> Maxxi sorry to hear things didn't go to plan for the IVF - did u end up doing the IUI in the end hun?? Where are u at now hun? My friedn did IVF ealier this year and she showed me all the needles & stuff she had to inject and the programme is very serious so I completely understand that u got a bit confused with it all - she had her DH setting it all out for her & adding the powder & liquid to each other & then injecting her & that is the ony way she got through it so fair play to u for giving it ur best shot hun!! That big needle is massive as well so no wonder u got a big bruise!! Also was thinking even though the iVF got cancelled this month hun stay positive and keep in mind that all of those extra hormones flowing through ur body can only be a good thing for next months attempt if that is the way u r going to go??
> 
> Mgirl happy birthday to u hun for September - hope ur well hun and had a good celebration - I'm a bit more conscious of age now as I turned 43 a couple of weeks ago but I'm just staying focused on the fact that I only need one good egg - so best wishes to u babe.
> 
> 2plus how are u doing sweetie? Did I read ealier that ur thinking about IUI? *HOw r things with u hun? Hope ur well xx
> 
> ClairCath how are u doing hun? What cd are u at now hun?
> 
> Fandabby if ur still checking in occasionally I hope ur well and Mistique is doing well?? & the feeding has gotten easier? - fair play to u for sticking it out as i know how painful it can be xx best wishes hun xx
> 
> Sorry if i have missed anyone xx
> 
> Soanxious welcome to the thread x not sure if u remember me but we had a few conversations about chemicals earlier in the year - was wondering how u were getting on? I have had 3 cp's in total now followed by a mmc with medical management at 9 weeks - so I did get that pg that u said about previosuly when I moved to London but ended in mmc boo, hoo. I'm still waiting, waiting, waiting for a rainbow baba!! How are things with u?
> 
> Anyways, afm -- cd 13 today and I just got a + tonight and dtd cd 9 & 11 but my honey has got flu now so not sure we did enough this month. Sorry haven't been around much recently but been crazy with my birthday, then my sister came from New Zealand (I hadn't seen her for 9 (!) years) then went away for the weekend to a friends 40th party and then my little fella was 8 so it has all been mental -- I was happy to get back to work just to get a break from it all!! Anyway :dust::dust::dust: to u all and stay healthy Charlie xx[/QUOT
> 
> 
> I ended up part of the 1-1.5 % of women who ovulate on Lupron. I ovulated either Saturday or Sunday. I am going to start a different type of Lupron Tuesday, wait for a bleed which should happen late next week ) actually a period since I ovulated) and will start the stims all over again.Click to expand...


----------



## Sunshine14

Good luck Maxxi hope this month it works for you and we will all be routing for you hun xx do you have to take the Lupron and then have a bleed?? and then start the stims again hun?

Charlie 17th November that is only 2 weeks away really - you are almost there and just have to stay really positive now babe - you have found the hb and that is a major thing and then when you get 12 weeks the chance of mc plummets drastically so there is no reason why you won't be holding your rainbow baba in your arms and be our second rainbow!! No pressure darling but you have to do it for the team lol to give us all some hope - we need that second rainbow hun xxxx stay postive and 17th will be here before you know it xx

Soanxious I really agree with Charlie -- dtd every second day is supposed to help recharge the sperm numbers so you could be finding that doing it every day is reducing the totals and that is why you aren't gettign pregnant xx can you try to ease off a bit and see if it makes a difference? I had a friend who was DTD everyday with her hubby and he actually stopped producing sperm because it was too much for him phyisically & once they eased off the bd she got pregnant with her second child ..... just a thought anyways xx

Charlie have to say I laughed when I read ur post as after posting that last message I had actually cornered my honey & managed to get a BD in - I just knew my chances would be higher this month with that one extra one so in 2ww now and will see what happens - have sore throat coming on now so feeling a bit under the weather! I actually spent today holding a belated brithday party for my little fella who was 8 and can safely say have had enough of parties and organising stuff & just want to chill now! Anyway ladies take care all and babydist to you all xxx


----------



## maxxiandniko

Sunshine14 said:


> Good luck Maxxi hope this month it works for you and we will all be routing for you hun xx do you have to take the Lupron and then have a bleed?? and then start the stims again hun?
> 
> Charlie 17th November that is only 2 weeks away really - you are almost there and just have to stay really positive now babe - you have found the hb and that is a major thing and then when you get 12 weeks the chance of mc plummets drastically so there is no reason why you won't be holding your rainbow baba in your arms and be our second rainbow!! No pressure darling but you have to do it for the team lol to give us all some hope - we need that second rainbow hun xxxx stay postive and 17th will be here before you know it xx
> 
> Soanxious I really agree with Charlie -- dtd every second day is supposed to help recharge the sperm numbers so you could be finding that doing it every day is reducing the totals and that is why you aren't gettign pregnant xx can you try to ease off a bit and see if it makes a difference? I had a friend who was DTD everyday with her hubby and he actually stopped producing sperm because it was too much for him phyisically & once they eased off the bd she got pregnant with her second child ..... just a thought anyways xx
> 
> Charlie have to say I laughed when I read ur post as after posting that last message I had actually cornered my honey & managed to get a BD in - I just knew my chances would be higher this month with that one extra one so in 2ww now and will see what happens - have sore throat coming on now so feeling a bit under the weather! I actually spent today holding a belated brithday party for my little fella who was 8 and can safely say have had enough of parties and organising stuff & just want to chill now! Anyway ladies take care all and babydist to you all xxx



Yes. On Tuesday I start injecting with the old school Lupron and then wait for a blee/period. It would technically be my period so because I ovulated. My guess is that I'll get my period anywhere from this Thursday through Sunday. I call in with Day 1 and then scan on day 2 and start the whole stupid thing over if the scan is ok.


----------



## Soanxious

Im finding myself and others that are poorly around ttc time stand a better chance of getting a BFP, as our bodies are already busy fighting off infections so there are less of us fighting off the :spermy: and more get pregnant.. so I think I will book myself in for a week of colds and bad chest just to get a bfp :)


----------



## maxxiandniko

Soanxious said:


> Im finding myself and others that are poorly around ttc time stand a better chance of getting a BFP, as our bodies are already busy fighting off infections so there are less of us fighting off the :spermy: and more get pregnant.. so I think I will book myself in for a week of colds and bad chest just to get a bfp :)

And I feel physically fine. Crap.


----------



## maxxiandniko

Starting Lupron tonight. I'm more anxious this time around. Hope I bleed soon but no sign of that yet


----------



## Soanxious

I jinxed myself.. I have a bad cold LOL


----------



## Sunshine14

I think u must have jinxed me too soanxious as I have a rotten cold now that my lovely honey gave me - feeling all shivery & no energy - yuk! No sign of bfp though at 9dpo!!

Maxxi good luck hun -- have everything crossed for u this cycle babe & hope u manage to inject ok xxxx


----------



## Soanxious

Well I wasnt expecting to ov so early.. but looks like I have with a positive opk and my chart. and im getting slightly better, I ended up with a sinus infection that went straight to my chest so now im on an inhaler. meh!

Lets hope we get bfp's

I dont get signs of a bfp will around 10/11dpo.. Fingers Crossed :D


----------



## maxxiandniko

Except for a slight sore throat and watery, itchy eyes I'm fine but I can't be pregnant anyway. Well it's almost a week on the Lupron and no period. I would have expected my period this weekend as I ovulated over a weekend but nothing, no signs of it either. I'm feeling pretty down about this cycle. Feeling down about the whole thing really. I know that 4 years ago is a long time but things just weren't as hard as they are now. It really is like my body wants to shut down and I'm fighting it. Anyway. I'm groin to call my favorite nurse and ask her up to how long Lupron can delay your period.


----------



## 2plus1more

Hi ladies! Maaxi, any sign of your period? I hope this cycle works for you. 

I had my appointment with the FS today. I'm trying to stay encouraged. We're doing the antral follicle count, AMH blood test, an HSG, and an IUI in December. Just before the holidays. I already want to poke my eyes out!!! Only reason I'm starting right away is to get a treatment in before the new year/restart of health insurance. He said we can do at least 4 IUIs with a 10% chance of pregnancy for each cycle. I am relieved to say that I like this physician and that the office is very helpful and organized. Makes it easier to digest everything. 

Baby dust to everyone!!!


----------



## maxxiandniko

2plus1more said:


> Hi ladies! Maaxi, any sign of your period? I hope this cycle works for you.
> 
> I had my appointment with the FS today. I'm trying to stay encouraged. We're doing the antral follicle count, AMH blood test, an HSG, and an IUI in December. Just before the holidays. I already want to poke my eyes out!!! Only reason I'm starting right away is to get a treatment in before the new year/restart of health insurance. He said we can do at least 4 IUIs with a 10% chance of pregnancy for each cycle. I am relieved to say that I like this physician and that the office is very helpful and organized. Makes it easier to digest everything.
> 
> Baby dust to everyone!!!

That sounds very exciting. I'm not having a good time of it. No period yet and my dr wants to see me on Friday unless I get my period. I'm really worried she's going to tell me it's time to stop. I have no basis for saying that except that things keep going wrong.


----------



## 2plus1more

Try not to stress about your period. I'm sure they deal with that all the time and they'll know best how to get you started again.


----------



## charlie15

2plus1, that all sounds very exciting! When do you get your results? Only a month away before starting IUI :happydance:

Maxi, I agree try not to stress Hun. A lot if the things that went wrong could have been avoided so I don't think all of that is a reason for them to think it's not worth it. 

Soanxious how many dpo are you? Count down to testing??

Sunshine how are things? Your oh must have had good old man flu :haha: 

Things here are all ok, I think! I am 12 weeks now an having scan on Monday. I am so nervous about the scan. Even though I can find the HB easily, I am just so worried that they will find something wrong. Nothing I can do but try to remember to be positive and one day at a time! 

Hope you are all well ClaireCath, fandabby and marathongirl x


----------



## 2plus1more

Yeah! You get to see your baby soon. I'm sure everything is fine, especially since you've been hearing the heartbeat. That's huge! Will you find out the sex when the time comes?

I'm CD 10 today and I'll be getting the ultrasound and blood work at the beginning of next cycle so I'm about 3-4 weeks until getting more info. I'll do clomid for 5 days and then a trigger shot. The monitor everything too so happy about that. Thankfully we're changing insurance companies after the new year because Aetna is horrid.
Oh and before I forget, I'm always done with the vitex, but it's done a great job regulating my cycle. I'm very pleased with the results!
What's going on with everyone else?


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey ladies how are you all doing?

Maxxi I agree with the others they are used to dealing with hiccups and they will be able to give u something to bring on af if there is defo no sign of it stay positive hun xx my friend is just about to do IVF and she has been eating well, taking vitamins & not drinking to prepare her body but we were saying she should go for a lovely massage & pamper herself just to get herself in the right phychological mood & then at least she could rest assured that she had tried everything to be receptive to that little eggy - just a thught hun a lot of tlc at this time won't go amiss xx

2plus sounds like a plan xx good luck with the iUI. I did soy a few months back if u remember (works like clomid) & then I did a trigger my friend gave me and that resulted in my 9 week pg (granted it did end in mc but that was due to the egg!) good luck anyway hun will keep fingers xd for u

Charlie how exciting!! - only 3 more sleepies & fingers xd they will confirm good measurements -- I feel very confident that everything is going to be ok - the fact u can find the hb urself each time is such a good sign hun - u must let us know how u get on babe xx

Soanxious how r u doing?

Afm - rotten with flu all week and then to top it all got af yesterday so feeling pretty crap at the moment. It feels like I'm never going to get a sticky bean & although I'm usually optimistic am feeling run down and crap this week & like 43 is too old for another baba!!! Boo hoo .........


----------



## maxxiandniko

Thanks everyone. So here's my update. I went in for a sono Friday and sure enough there was a 5 cm cyst on my right ovary. They put me on torsion precaution, told me to stop my Lupron, did bloodwork and decided that I should wait to start my period which came on full force last night. I called in this morning and I guess I'll be starting my birth control shortly. 
Charlie - I can't believe it's 12 weeks already. How amazing!


----------



## 2plus1more

Maaxi, so was the cyst the cause of some of your issues. And curious, what is "torsion precaution"? 

Sunshine, I was wondering if you were going to try the soy isoflavones again. It seemed to work well for you. You're not too old, just need to wait for the perfect egg. I know what you mean about being sick. I had something over the weekend that completely knocked me out. Thankful that DH was home to take care of kids. It's tough with work and kids. Mommies don't get sick days!


----------



## maxxiandniko

2plus1more said:


> Maaxi, so was the cyst the cause of some of your issues. And curious, what is "torsion precaution"?
> 
> Sunshine, I was wondering if you were going to try the soy isoflavones again. It seemed to work well for you. You're not too old, just need to wait for the perfect egg. I know what you mean about being sick. I had something over the weekend that completely knocked me out. Thankful that DH was home to take care of kids. It's tough with work and kids. Mommies don't get sick days!

No. The cyst was from where I ovulated. I have to go in tomorrow for another scan to see if it's completely gone because I can't stim if it's still there. Torsion precaution just means to take it easy physically because if you have a large cyst that gets moved around too much it can wrap itself around the ovary which would be a surgical emergency.


----------



## maxxiandniko

I can't remember when I went back for the sono but I think it was Tuesday. Anyway the cyst is still there but decreasing in size as it was 3.4 cm. There's blood in it now so the dr doesn't want to drain it which means that sigh I have to wait till my next cycle to try again. That will be sometime in the middle of the month. I'm confused as to the protocol but it looks like I'll call in with day 1, go for a baseline and then go on Lupron and birth control? That's the part I'm confused about. Well it doesn't matter anyway. We're away from the 26th till the 3rd and the idea is that I'll still when I get back. Maybe the break is for the best.


----------



## Sunshine14

maxxiandniko said:


> I can't remember when I went back for the sono but I think it was Tuesday. Anyway the cyst is still there but decreasing in size as it was 3.4 cm. There's blood in it now so the dr doesn't want to drain it which means that sigh I have to wait till my next cycle to try again. That will be sometime in the middle of the month. I'm confused as to the protocol but it looks like I'll call in with day 1, go for a baseline and then go on Lupron and birth control? That's the part I'm confused about. Well it doesn't matter anyway. We're away from the 26th till the 3rd and the idea is that I'll still when I get back. Maybe the break is for the best.

Ahh Maxxi sorry to hear u still have the cyst but glad that it is reducing in size! Also I know it's crap that everything is delayed but at least they caught the cyst and u didn't end up with the torsion thing - from what I understand that can be a very serious medical emergency and result in you losing an ovary so better to be safe than sorry!! Are u talking about after 26th December now to try again hun? Big hugs to u Maxxi and fingers xd new year - new baby! Take it easy and relax and enjoy xmas and then think positive thoughts for the NY xx :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sunshine14

Well Charlie??????????????? How did the scan go on Monday?? I'm hoping that it was good news and you just haven't had a chance to update us yet!? Hope everything went well and the measurements were good xx I've been thinking about u this week hoping everything is ok for u hun so let us know how it went??

2plus u r right being ill sucks! - I finally am coming out the other side I think but I'm still not 100% and it's crap having no energy and running around after the little monkeys! Re the soy I think I will try it again, ur right it did work well and I think I do just need to catch a good egg! Have been a bit out of sorts since my mmc and being drinking too much coffee, too much booze and eating rubbish so I have decided to give it a good shot & get healthier and take coq10 at the recommended amount for good egg production -- I went and spent almost 200 (eek!!) on vitamins today & am going to take 600g of coq10 a day to get my egg quality up and see if it makes a difference!!??!! I think we will keep trying whilst I'm taking the vitamins and then from February I will start the soy again. I also have a trigger in the fridge that my friend gave me so will take that after a few months of the soy and see how that goes. How r things with u? R u going to do clomid soon with the trigger & IUI? I think that sounds like a great plan as the extra eggs the clomid and trigger will give u will really give those swimmers something more targets to aim for - I am excited for u - when do u start it all??

Soanxious how r u doing? Did u manage to reduce the bding to every second day? Hope ur well hun xx

Mgirl, claircath hope ur both ok xx

Afm - I got referred to recurrent miscarriage clinic following my 4 mc's this year. I had the US today to check everything ok and all came back normal so that was re-assuring. I have a consultation on 9 December so will see what they say - I am probably about 95% certain they will just say I am getting old and that is why no baba lol but they might say something interesting! I can live in hope! It was interesting cos I'm cd9 today and only just starting to get a teeny bit of colour on an opk so I asked him whether any sign of O and he said no but. sorry for tmi, I have a good bit of EWCM so it's interesting to know that my body is producing EWCM but no sign of imminent O! Quite facinating really .........

Anyway babydust ladies & Charlie I'm hoping all is great with u hun xxxx


----------



## 2plus1more

I've been taking the CoQ10 faithfully for the past 3 months so I hope it's helping. I hear you though, Sunshine. I need to eat better too! But I can't give up my caffeine.

Sorry to hear about the cycle Maaxi, but wishing you good luck for the next. I was confused. Does this mean you are waiting until after the New Year?

Hope all is well Charlie!

How is everyone else?!? 

AFM, not much new. I stopped the vitex after I ovulated since I can't take it next cycle. Changed Acupuncturist and so much happier with the new one. Been going once a week. CD 21 and AF due in 4 days. Blah! Hate this part of my cycle.


----------



## maxxiandniko

So I don't really know what I mean. I'm supposed to call in with day 1 of my period which should get here the middle of December. I'm guessing I go in for another sono and was told that while I'm away from the 26 th to the 3rd I'd be doing the Lupron injections. Once I get back I do another sono I guess and start stims again. But who knows. Let's see if my period gets here on time.


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey ladies this thread has gone very quiet! How are you all doing?

Charlie hope ur ok & everything was good at ur scan hun? Hoping that no news is good news xx

Maxxi how r u doing hun? Getting ready for IVF!?

2plus how r u sweetie? Hope ur well?

Soanxious - how r u hun? Hope ur well?

Afm - we had an attempted break in on Monday - went to bed at 11ish & doorbell rang at 12.30 and my honey got up and there were 3 men outside trying to get in with 1 at the window (who broke the lock). They rang the doorbell to see if anyone was in and would have broken in apart from my honey chased them off! Luckily the kiddies slept through it all. The next morning we found a crowbar outside the window and the CSI people came that evening & found another tool on the ground in a carrier bag! Scumbags is what they are - praying the police catch them at some point and our evidence helps to get them locked up!! Thank goodness for my honey - he's our hero this week chasing the baddies away!! Also had very strong + OPK on TUesday so think I Od on Wednesday so in 2ww now so will see .......

How are all you lovely ladies doing?


----------



## maxxiandniko

Sunshine14 said:


> Hey ladies this thread has gone very quiet! How are you all doing?
> 
> Charlie hope ur ok & everything was good at ur scan hun? Hoping that no news is good news xx
> 
> Maxxi how r u doing hun? Getting ready for IVF!?
> 
> 2plus how r u sweetie? Hope ur well?
> 
> Soanxious - how r u hun? Hope ur well?
> 
> Afm - we had an attempted break in on Monday - went to bed at 11ish & doorbell rang at 12.30 and my honey got up and there were 3 men outside trying to get in with 1 at the window (who broke the lock). They rang the doorbell to see if anyone was in and would have broken in apart from my honey chased them off! Luckily the kiddies slept through it all. The next morning we found a crowbar outside the window and the CSI people came that evening & found another tool on the ground in a carrier bag! Scumbags is what they are - praying the police catch them at some point and our evidence helps to get them locked up!! Thank goodness for my honey - he's our hero this week chasing the baddies away!! Also had very strong + OPK on TUesday so think I Od on Wednesday so in 2ww now so will see .......
> 
> How are all you lovely ladies doing?


Holy crap. Thank god you guys are ok. I'm not getting ready for anything right now. I have to wait for my period which I bet will be late. Should be here the weekend after next.


----------



## marathongirl

Wow that's crazy about the break in. Glad you are all ok!
Sorry I have been MIA but just so busy chasing my toddler around!!! Was also really sick last week with a stomach virus but am fine now. 
I'm cd16 today and am pretty sure I o'ed but since I'm not doing opk or temping not sure when??
Hope everyone is having a great weekend :)
Going to try to get the tree up today!


----------



## 2plus1more

Hi Marathon! Good to hear from you. I hear you on the temping and opks. I really did get sick of it. I may start it up again, but not sure. I tend to base my ovulation days on cm and I'm pretty sure I can pinpoint it. 

Wow Sunshine! How scary to have something like that happen. Have you heard of other break ins in the neighborhood recently? Good thing your husband scared them off. Idiots!

So I'm gearing up for this IUI. It's stressful!!!!! My FSH went up from 8.3 to 10.4. No wonder people say it jumps around a lot. My E2 is still good though. Had my antral follicle count done and starting with 13 follicles. Doc was happy with that. I have my HSG on Friday and just for kicks I'm having dental surgery on Thursday. Yay!!!! Sarcasm....


----------



## charlie15

Hi ladies, sorry for my silence but unfortunately my scan did not bring good news. To cut a long, quite stressful story short. My baby has trisomy 18, also known as edwards syndrome. This is probably my worst fear. The odds are very bleak, the most likely outcome is a late miscarriage, then still birth. Only 5% of babies with T18 are born alive and then only live hours, or days, an even smaller percentage live months, maybe a year with multiple physical problems, such as cardiac problems, respiratory problems and feeding difficulties to name a few. 

Baby is a girl, we have called her Zoe Gabrielle. We are just letting nature take it's course and see what happens. We have obviously been offered to end the pregnancy, this is what the majority of women do do and I really don't blame them but I just cannot do that. I need to give my girl what little she has. It has been an extremely difficult 2 weeks and I know this journey is going to be a hard one, no matter what the outcome. 

Not really sure of what else to say other than I hope you are all well, sorry to bring this sad news. Xxx


----------



## 2plus1more

Charlie, I am so sorry for your pain. I can not even begin to understand what you are going through. Do what feels right for both you and your family. Feel free to share as much or as little as you need. You are in my thoughts.

Your daughter's name is very sweet and special to me. I share the same middle name (Gabrielle) and it is a family name passed down through our generations. Zoe Gabrielle is a beautiful name.


----------



## maxxiandniko

Charlie I'm so very sorry. I'll say a prayer for you, your family and Zoe.


----------



## fandabby

Hi Charlie,

I am so very sorry to read your news.

Must have been a complete shock to find out.

Keeping you and your family in my thoughts and your little baby girl Zoe. 

Take care of yourself. X


----------



## Sunshine14

Ahh Charlie I was worried about u hun but hoping no news was good news. I am so sorry -- is the diagnosis definite? Are they certain that is the case? You must be about 15 weeks along now? -- can they really be so definite at this stage? Is there any way to get a second opinion hun? Such awful news and I am thinking of u -- whatever support u need we are all here for u hun xx My friend gave birth to a down sydrome baby (he is 2 now) she didn't know he was downs and it is heartbreaking, he's gorgeous but the experience is so very, very hard. She was lucky in that his condition appears to be relatively mild but it is so very hard. Take it a day at a time hun -- there is no easy decision to continue the pregnancy or to end it -- just know that whatever you and your family decide to do it is your families choice and we are all here for u xx take it easy babe xx


----------



## Sunshine14

Hi Ladies hope ur all well -- just thought I'd let you know I got a bfp again yesterday evening (5th this year!!) but I'm convinced it's going to end as another cp so not getting too excited ...... going to try to get fr test to see if it's getting any darker ....... my head is pretty wrecked & I have an appointment tomorrow at recurring miscarriage clinic so will be funny (sorry I have to laugh!) to see what they say - there's a certain irony in turning up to the recurring mc clinic with a bfp - at least they will know I'm not lying!! LOl

Anyway how are you all doing?

Charlie you are in my thoughts every day - I really hope you are ok hun xx sending u big hugs xx

2plus how are you doing? When are you starting your iui is it soon? Hope ur well hun xx

Maxxi when do you start ivf hun? Hope ur all set for it xx

Mgirl how are u doing hun?

Soanxious hope ur well hun?


----------



## maxxiandniko

Sunshine of you had told me in the beginning of the year that you'd have 5 pregnancies I'd tell you that one would have to stick and so since this is the end of the year this is the one to stick!
I am not getting ready for anything. I ovulated last week which means my period will be a week late of course and once it comes I call in for instructions. But I've got plenty of time before that


----------



## fandabby

Congratulations Sunshine and yessssssss one has to stick, fingers crossed this is your precious rainbow. 

Charlie been thinking about you and cant comprehend how you're feeling right now. Hugs hugs hugs and if you need to talk please contact me.

Good luck to all the ladies on here, I will try and pop by more often.

Baby dust to you all.


----------



## 2plus1more

Oh, Sunshine, I really hope this is your take home baby. When is your appointment? Can they have you drawn for a beta and see how you're progressing? Or is that not typically done? I hope everything works out for you.

Charlie, you continue to be in my thoughts. 

How is everyone else? I'm crossing my fingers for you Maaxi! This journey is such a roller coaster!

AFM, all is going well. I had a CD 11 ultrasound with 4 good follicles close to maturity, lining was already over 8mm, and my e2 was good as well. I have another ultrasound tomorrow, hopefully triggering soon. Even if this cycle doesn't work, I feel pretty good about our chances over the next few cycles.


----------



## Sunshine14

Ahh thanks Ladies xx I was convinced it was another cp cos I was testing and the line wasn't getting any darker and in fact seemed to be disappearing!! I was using cheapie internet ones (the thin strips with the blue stick) and switched to a boots one yesterday and a fr today and also been testing with the opk stick & boom tests are all getting darker!! THe bl**dy cheapie internet PG tests haven't been working so I have been winding myself up thinking it was doomed when it might actually be a sticky one - am going to try and stay positive anyway & with the distraction of xmas take each day as it comes ...... I went to rmc clinic today & the doctor was soo lovely she gave me a prescription for baby aspirin and also progesterone pessaries and said to use both until 12 weeks as she thought they might help so started those today. Also they said I can have an early scan so I asked for one at 7 weeks as there should defo be a hb by then if there is going to be one! Anyway thanks again ladies am going to really try and stay positive now xx

2plus how exciting!! I have everything xd for u hun xx 4 good sized follicles that is amazing = will defo give those little swimmers some good strong targets!! Hopefully this is ur month babe xx let us know when u do the trigger!! I did one wth the soy back in June & it was fine - hope it all goes well xxxxxxxxxxxx sending loads of babydust to you hun xxxxx

maxxi - yeah for O - at least u are getting closer to starting your IVF.

Fandabby how r u hun? How is ur lovely family? & how's baby Mistique - did her feeding get easier in the end?


----------



## fandabby

That's great sunshine your tests getting darker. I self medicated with progesterone using serenity cream and weaned off it early 20 ish wks. Hoping this is your bean here to stay and you get a wee babe in your arms in 9 months. Ur right stay positive.

Feeding did get sorted thanks, Mistique had oral thrush which passed to me as nipple thrush hence all the fuss on her part and extreme pain on mine. We both got treated, took good 2 weeks to clear. Argh that was agony and dont know how I got through it, my stubborn side not giving in. All good now though, phew she says.

2plus, good luck tomorrow. Great it's looking good with your follicles and lining. Another BFP would be great to read about soon. Baby dust.....

Things here are busy, getting ready for Christmas. Kids excited and Mistique can you believe is 4 months already. She's smiling, chatty, holds herself well. Not a newborn any more so trying to make most of her before she leaves baby bit and becomes a young lady. 

Rito ladies take care and keep posting.


----------



## charlie15

Congratulations sunshine!! Hoping this is your sticky bean, I think you are due yours now :) 

2 plus 1 yey for 4 good follicles!! Hope you get your BFP this cycle! 

Nice to see yo back fandabby :)

Thank you all for your kind words. I am ok, some bad days, but now I am 16 weeks pregnant and it's 3 weeks since I first realised something was probably wrong with baby, so have had some time to get my head around things, as much as it still breaks my heart that my little girl either won't make it or will have many problems. But you have to find the strength to carry on and for us the only way to do that is to carry on and what will be will be, I just hope we get to meet Zoe. Next Wednesday I have a scan, a detailed anomaly one at the fetal medical centre as well as a fetal cardiac scan so we should be able to see what problems Zoe has developed as so far they have not seen anything, but it's been to early really. But my bump has popped, not to the outsider, I only look like I have had too many pies! But to me it's there and I feel the occasional flutter too, which is bitter sweet, but trying to just enjoy my pregnancy.


----------



## 2plus1more

Charlie, your strength amazes me. I don't think i'd have that same resolve. You are very inspiring. 

Sunshine, glad your appointment went well and you were happy with the doctor. Have you ever taken either medicine before? Hope this helps and you can relax and enjoy your pregnancy!

Fandabby, sounds like Mystique is settling in to family life. It's tough because I love the stage when they are infants, but it's so exhausting that it's tough to savor the moments. I bet your other children just adore her!

Marathon, Maaxi, Soanxious, how are you all?

We triggered last night and now have the IUI scheduled for Saturday morning. I pushed for the Saturday IUI because I couldn't imagine bundling up the kids at 6am to rush daddy's swimmers off to the clinic since he has to be at work by 6:30. The thought is almost comical! I had 3 17mm follicles and 1 19 mm follicle as of wed morning, plus a couple intermediate ones. I've been seeing my acupuncturist regularly so I hope it has helped. If this doesn't work, I believe we have at least 4 more cycles that insurance will pay for. Plus, I believe in an IVF cycle, insurance will pay for meds, which is a thought (not of DH's, but mine...lol).

Anyone heard from ClaireCath?


----------



## Sunshine14

2plus today is Saturday & I have everything xd that it goes well for u today xx the follicles are supposed to grow about 2mm a day aren't they? so u would be adding about 4mm to everything & that will give u some fabulous size follicles - has ur doctor spoken to u about the chance of multiple PG or did he/she not think thats an issue!? Have everthing xd for u today hun & hope it all goes smoothly & u get ur bfp finally xx keep us posted sweetie xxx

Charlie u r so brave hun xx I know u have prob been to hell & back but ur doing so well to stay so strong & Zoe would be so proud to have such an amazing mum as u xx I'm not a religious person but praying u get some good results at the scan next week & I'M also praying that the doctors made a mistake & got it wrong xx will be thinking of u -- let us know how u get on xx

Fandabby ur life sounds so complete - I would luv to be in that position - done with allthe opks & poas! IT must be amazing to look at ur family & feel complete xx so glad u got the feeding sorted - bf can be torture so well done u for gritting ur teeth when a lot of people wud have given up! I cant believe mistique is 4 months -- although beautiful i find the baby stage quite scary as i always think i will drop them!! lol

Maxxi how r u hun? Ready to get started soon? xx

Mgirl & Soanxious how r u? Hope ur well

2plus I wondered what happened to ClairCath I havent heard anything about her xx


----------



## 2plus1more

Thanks for the well wishes everyone! 

Sunshine, no mention of multiples. I believe they want at least 4 follies, and preferably more at my age with an IUI. I've heard 6 is best. I wish she would have looked at the intermediate follies, but she didn't. Oh well. Now the tough part. To stay away from google. So glad it's the holidays and we'll be busy with friends and family. I love this time of year. Busy, but fun!


----------



## Sunshine14

2plus glad it went so well hun xx fingers xd u get one fabulously sticky healthy baby from the iui - I have everything xd for u hun xx - do they do bloods early for u in the clinic or anything - what is the next stage hun? I'm really wishing this is ur moment babe xxx

Afm - still pg but had a mini freak out yesterday as after 4 mc's in the past year it just feels like I'm incapable of having a healthy baba - my head is completly wrecked - my scan is at 7 weeks on 30 & I think it's going to be tough trying to get there .... I know I just have to stay strong & take each day as it comes but if I get to 30th I will be convinced there will be no hb .... I keep thinking back to my other PG's & they seemed so easy & much more carefree - I suppose that is why they call it a 'precious pregnancy' when ur older!! I told my honey last night that I want a hb & a healthy baba for xmas - poor bloke!! LOl

Anyway Charlie I'm thinking of u hun & have my fingers xd for ur scan this week - I hope u get a break & get some good news hun xx

Maxxi how r u doing? R u getting ready to start the stims soon hun?

Mgirl & Soanxious hope ur well xx Fandabby give that beautiful little girl of urs a hug from all of us - we could all do with a massive dose of the babydust that u got hun xx


----------



## maxxiandniko

Charlie - you're always in my thoughts. And you know me - still thinking about a twist of fate for you all the time. 

Sunshine - you'll be fine. This will be it for you 

2 plus 1 - getting good vibes about your IUI 

Hi to everyone else. 

I'm still not preparing for anything. My period should get here on Friday or Saturday and if my sono looks ok the most I'm doing is Lupron because we're going away on vacation. So I wouldn't be doing anything till after the New Year. I'm honestly not preparing for anything.


----------



## marathongirl

Wow a lot going on here!
Charlie- you are so strong and I think it's amazing that you are giving it all for Zoe. Keep strong and you will both be in my prayers.
Sunshine- congrats on your BFP! Fx'd for a sticky one. Are you able to go for bloods?
2plus1- fx'd that your IUI will not only bring your BFP but also your bring home baby :)
AFM- I feel like I'm on a treadmill that keeps getting faster! I do have news as well. I got my BFP on Sunday. I'm trying to remain detached at this point as its my 3rd pregnancy this year. I did go for bloods this morning so we shall see what happens?
I hope everyone else is doing well!!


----------



## maxxiandniko

Wow so everyone is pregnant (you too 2 plus 1). I'm the last man standing and will probably stay standing ha ha


----------



## 2plus1more

Wow, congrats Marathon! I hope everything goes well for you and this is your rainbow baby. 

Ha! No, Maaxi, I'm still standing. I'm only 5 dpo. So, you're just waiting until after the holidays since you'll be away? I think I understand it now! Not sure how I feel about this cycle. It looks good on paper, but when you factor in my age...so, not doing anything right now. Beta is scheduled for the 29th unless AF starts first. I've never been on clomid so don't know what it'll do to my cycle. They didn't put my on any progesterone or anything. Is that typical?

Sunshine, how are you feeling? Stay positive and enjoy your break from work!


----------



## maxxiandniko

2plus1more said:


> Wow, congrats Marathon! I hope everything goes well for you and this is your rainbow baby.
> 
> Ha! No, Maaxi, I'm still standing. I'm only 5 dpo. So, you're just waiting until after the holidays since you'll be away? I think I understand it now! Not sure how I feel about this cycle. It looks good on paper, but when you factor in my age...so, not doing anything right now. Beta is scheduled for the 29th unless AF starts first. I've never been on clomid so don't know what it'll do to my cycle. They didn't put my on any progesterone or anything. Is that typical?
> 
> Sunshine, how are you feeling? Stay positive and enjoy your break from work!


I say you'll get a big fat positive. Yeah the most I'll do are my Lupron shots which just shuts my system down. But I'm also thinking I'll wait one more cycle. I don't like the idea of using Lupron longer than I have to. My period is starting so I'll call in and ask what they think. The other issue is that there will be a time difference and I know that will mess me up. But know what's sad? I still get so upset when my period comes. I still think I can do it on my own :-(


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey Ladies how are you all?

Charlie how did the scan go on Wednesday? Hope you got some good news hun xx thinking of u xx

Mgirl congrats!! Happy and healthy 9 months to you hun - how far along are u? It's hard at our age & having suffered previous cp's but stay positive hun -- I read somewhere new egg + new sperm = new pregnancy & I'm trying to focus on that!!

2plus I have everything xd hun -- I know ur going for bloods on 29th but will u test before that? 

Maxxi hope ur well -- fingers xd u will get ur sticky bfp soon hun xx


----------



## 2plus1more

I get really upset when my period comes too. My youngest is 7 so I have no idea what's in store for us. I feel added pressure because my husband has told some people that we are trying and he told 1 coworker that we did an IUI (so now I'm sure his entire department knows!) but bottom line is that we have two healthy kids. So if I don't have any more kids, it's the difference between being devastated (if we had never had kids) to just being really upset (if we don't have 3). I hope that makes sense...lol. That's a lot of parentheses!

Sunshine, I never test unless I'm really late. I'd rather see red over white;-)


----------



## marathongirl

Sunshine I'm think I'm almost 5 weeks? I was expecting my period on Sat and I tested on Sunday. I went for bloods on Tuesday hcg came back at 300. The Dr seemed satisfied and they booked me for an us on Jan 7. Fx'd I make it that far!! I should be about 7.5 weeks.
2plus1- I'm with you. I never test early. I hate seeing white! Plus I hate wasting a super expensive test.
Charlie- I hope your scan showed some good news. Please let us know.


----------



## fandabby

Hi Charlie, just wandering how your scan went, hoping you received good news. Thinking of you dear. :flower:

Marathongirl congratulations on your BFP. Keeping everything crossed for you too that this is a sticky bean and you will be holding a beautiful babe in 9 months. 

Sunshine, hope everything is still okay with you and babe is burrowing in nice and strong.

2plus - good luck, will be stalking to see if we get another BFP on this thread. I self medicated on progesterone using Serenity cream once I found out I was pregnant, not sure if it helped but don't think it hurt. Be thinking of you on 29th. It'll come by quick since you'll be busy with festivities. Be sure to update... :dust:

maxxiandniko good luck on your continued journey too.

Baby dust to you all ladies, sticky beans and getting your BFPs...

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Sunshine14

Hi Ladies xx hope ur all looking forward to xmas & quality family time xx

2plus I'm really praying u get a good result with the bloods on 29th -- u would have had a good few eggs for the sperm to aim for so fingers xd this is ur month hun xx & the new year sees u with that ++ sign hun xx

Mgirl I think u & I must be very close hun? - my LMP was 13/11/14 so I was approx 5 weeks on Thursday just gone -- that is fab they did ur bloods & they are so high that is a very good sign hun xx they don't do bloods here unless u go private & I have been too busy to even think of that -- I have been stressing about using cb digis as did one last Sunday & it said 1-2 weeks & again on Thursday I got 1-2 weeks when shud have been at least 2-3 weeks! so was panicking about no progression but I think really the only way to tell now is the scan so have to wait until 30th for that!!

Charlie thinking of u hun - hope ur ok - we are all praying ur scan went ok xxxxxxxxxx 

Maxxi hope ur well did u say ur going to wait another month now hun? So start it in January? Are you away over christmas babe with the time difference?

Fandabby hope ur well hun xxx


----------



## Sunshine14

Hi ladies just a quick update - very excited just got 2-3 weeks on the cb digi! Next hurdle is to find a hb!!! 

Happy weekend ladies xx


----------



## 2plus1more

Sounds like perfect progression to me Sunshine! You must be relieved to get some reassurance. 

Thanks for all the good thoughts everyone. It's tough to stay positive, but I'm trying!


----------



## marathongirl

Sunshine- my last af was 11/15 so two days behind you. I would say I am 5 weeks or so today. Yes the bloods they always order for me as I've had 4 early losses now. I have to say I'm really glad that they didn't send me back. Usually I go for a second set 48 hours later but it's so stressful if you don't see the numbers you want to see. I will just wait as you for the first us. Fx'd I make it that far!!
2plus1- stay positive!!! I have a good feeling for you!


----------



## Sunshine14

HI Ladies just a quick post to say Happy Christmas to you all xx hope you all have a lovely relaxing peaceful time xxx

2plus I have everything xd for the 29th hun - are you feeling any symptoms at all?

Charlie hope ur ok hun xx

Mgirl how u doing? Hope ur well hun - are you feeling many symptoms yet?

Fandabby hope ur all set for first christmas with ur little one xx 

Afm - scan in 6 days & we managed to get a babysitter so at least I don't have to go on my own like last time when I had the missed miscarriage, which was pretty horrid going on my own. I feel like I'm counting down two lots of sleepies - 1 for Xmas & 1 for the scan lol


----------



## marathongirl

Merry Christmas to everyone!! It's exciting thinking about kids faces when opening presents.
Sunshine- not long now for you!! Are you feeling any symptoms?! Can't wait for you to hear a heartbeat at your scan!
2plus1- everything crossed for you! If you haven't tested you are awesome! Here's to an early New Years present for you- a BFP!!
AFM- feeling really tired and sore boobs. I'm still nursing my 20 month old and nipples are quite tender. Also taking progesterone so hard to say what is what?


----------



## 2plus1more

Hi ladies! So I started bleeding yesterday which gave me quite a surprise since it was only a 10 day luteal phase. It's usually at least 12 days so must be something with the clomid?! I'm hoping to get in to see the doctor either tomorrow or Saturday so that we can begin the next cycle. Yesterday was tough. DH was less than supportive, but what are you going to do?! We're having a great Christmas though and I get such joy from watching the excitement in my kids' faces.

Merry Christmas and hoping for peace and joy to all the girls on this thread!


----------



## marathongirl

Awwww so sorry 2plus1. I'm glad you are still enjoying Christmas. Just think next year you may have another little squish to love and cuddle. Keep the hope alive!!


----------



## Sunshine14

Hi Ladies glad you all had a lovely Christmas -- mine was just perfect with my honey and the kiddies & no matter what happens I am so thankful for my beautiful children xx

2Plus sorry to hear the witch got u hun xx if ur LP is usually longer have u thought that it might actually have been a chemical pg? - one that tried to implant but something went wrong?? I had one of those that made af come early & the only way I knew was becasue I tested early! I know u don't like to test early but if ur planning on doing a few more IUI's it might prove helpful in learning more about ur body - only a thought hun - u could buy cheapie tests off the internet & test for hcg to leave if ur doing a trigger & then test to see if any sign of a + .... anyways hope you get some answers at the doctors & I have everything crossed for u that 2015 is ur year for a sticky, healthy bean xxxxx

Mgirl - I have exactly the same symptoms - really sore massive boobs, very tired & sorry for tmi but constipation (already!!) I have been taking progesterone as well and I have been soo moody - one minute really furious at nothing & the next really tearful with happiness - my poor honey is really bearing the brunt of it! I cannot wait to stop the progesterone!! Only 4 more sleepies til the scan & I have been googling like crazy on fetal hb rates -- I'm half expecting a good hb & half expecting another missed miscarriage -- it's really hard cos I want to have hope but just feel like I should brace myself for the worst. Everytime I have twinges or slightly cramping (only v occasionally) I'm convinced there's no baby growing - really irrational but I think the progesterone is making me slightly nuts! Anyway hopefully on Tuesday I will be put out of my misery either way ...... the worse thing for me that could happen is they can't assess viability & I have to go back as that is what happened last time! I am hoping that at 6 weeks 5 days on Tuesday they should see enough to make a judgement!!!????? Anyway hun sorry for my rambling -- how are you doing? Yu must be 6 weeks tomorrow right?

Charlie whatever is going on with you I hope you had a peaceful and relaxing Christmas and you are ok hun xxxx sending you big hugs xxxxxx

Fandabby hope ur first Christmas with Mistique was fab xx


----------



## marathongirl

Sunshine- I'm with you. I'm so thankful for my kids that whatever happens is meant to happen. I'm fully prepared as well for it to be a mmc. Everyday is very up and down with my feelings all over the place. One minute I'm convinced that all will be fine the next convinced that they won't find a baby. My scan is Jan 7 so still many days. The days are going quickly with Christmas though.
So excited for you to get good news Sunshine. How does your hubby feel? We rarely even mention the fact that I'm pregnant. The only difference is that I'm moody as hell and I've cut my running way down.
Happy New Years Ladies! I hope 2015 brings all that we hope for!!!


----------



## charlie15

Hi ladies and congratulations Marathongirl!! Very happy for 2 BFPs here! Hoping for sticky beans here and some lovely rainbow babies. 

Sorry 2plus for early AF, I understand how disappointing that can be. Hoping all is better next cycle. 

Thing here are ok. I am up and down. Scan happened now almost 2 weeks ago. The only problem identified was a hole in the heart, a VSD, so a hole in the septum between the ventricles,very common in T18 babies. Other than that nothing else so far. I was forewarned of risk of pre eclampsia which scared my OH! If that does happened we will have no choice but to end the pregnancy. So I am having regular BP checks and wee dips to monitor me for that. I also met my obstetrician who is very lovely and has given me open access to his clinics which is great. I have my next scan on 22nd Jan. I don't know a part of me just wants to miscarry and have nature do it's thing that way, another part of me doesn't. I guess at the end of the day I just want a healthy baby which I am not going to have and I am not sure ever will which when I think about it devastates me, but I try not to think of it and just crack on with things, what else can you do??! 

Hope you all had a lovely Christmas and wishing you all a happy new year! 

Oh and good luck in your scan Sunshine.


----------



## marathongirl

Charlie- thank you. I appreciate it! Of course it's a long road to a healthy baby but one step at a time. For now I will try my best to be happy I'm pregnant.
I'm just so impressed with how you are handling things with your pregnancy. You are amazing! We are all here for you. Please stay strong and keep us updated.


----------



## 2plus1more

Good to hear from you Charlie. You'll continue to be in my thoughts for both strength and good health. I'm glad you feel comfortable with your health care provider. 

Thanks for the support everyone. We've already taken off with the next cycle. Im in the middle of taking my clomid. I saw the MD a couple days ago and he told me he has some "tricks up his sleeve" if this cycle doesn't work. I'm really glad I haven't had any side effects from the meds yet. That would be tough as I'm often alone with the kids and would hate to be emotional or have horrible headaches. 

I'm hoping to hear good news about some rainbow babies soon! Crossing every toe and finger for you Sunshine and Marathon.


----------



## marathongirl

2plus1- thank you. Glad you have moved on to next cycle. It all sounds great to me and how reassuring to have your doctor so positive!!!
Sunshine- fx'd for you tomorrow for your scan! Here's to a healthy bean with a hb!!


----------



## fandabby

Good luck tomorrow sunshine, hope u have a great scan and see the wee heart beat. Deep breathes before you go in.

Marathongirl how you feeling? 
2plus, great your doc is positive and has ideas. You'll be seeing those positive lines soon. 

2015 is going to be a fertile year for succesful healthy pregnancies.

Just a quick visit, lady M has chest infection and recovering nicely but left her fractious bless her. 

If I dont get chance happy new year everyone. 

Charlie, thinking of you too dear.


----------



## Sunshine14

Hi Ladies thanks for your kind wishes for the scan. It proved 'inconclusive' there is no obvious intruterine pregnancy but there is a mass next to my right ovary so they think it is probably an ectopic pregnancy. Have no bleeding and no pain so had to have bloods taken today and go back new years day to get them measured again. I was wondering why I couldn't get past 2-3 weeks on the cb digis! Really gutted and just fed up- 5 PG's now in the past year and nothing to show for all the crazy PG hormones & weight gain ........

Mgirl I'm praying u have a sticky bean next week sweetie - have everything crossed that u get a fantastic outcome hun xx

Hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## 2plus1more

I am so sorry Sunshine. No words can express my sadness for you. My heart just fell when I read your words. Take some time for yourself. Since the scan was inconclusive, did they give you any hope? I know you mentioned that your DH was going to try to make the scan so I hope you were not alone. Update us when you can and take it easy.


----------



## 2plus1more

I wanted to add one more thing. Since your levels did increase appropriately in the beginning, I'm willing to bet it was a good embryo. Just got lost on it's way. I hope that doesn't make you feel any worse off because that's not my intention.


----------



## fandabby

Sunshine, as 2plus1 said my heart also dropped reading your post. 
Are you sure on your dates could you be earlier which is why nothing uterine yet? was it a tummy scan or VScan, that can also make a difference.

Sending big hugs to you....


----------



## marathongirl

Sunshine I'm just feeling so sad for you. I was just feeling so good about this one for you. I just am an optimist I guess? I know we all have a golden egg but why is it so hard to catch?
Thank you for your well wishes. I am feeling very mixed and not overly confident. I will let you know how it goes in a week from now. It still seems so far away.
I wish everyone a very Happy New Year and of course best wishes for 2015!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey Ladies, Happy New Year to you all - may 2015 bring everything you hope and dream to each of you :thumbup: :flower: 

Thanks so much for all your kind words about my current situation -- it's very sweet of you all and I really appreciate ur support xx I haven't had time to dwell it was my honey's bday yesterday & I can't feel too down with the promise of a New Year! I'm fine just want it all over with now! I'm back later today for more bloods & I suppose from bloods they will tell me next steps and whether whatever it is is growing or is shrinking. Fandabby, I had a TV scan, there was a gestational sac in the uterus but no yolk sac or embryo & lining is thin so there is no baby at all in womb only thing they could find is this mass of about 1cm near the right ovary! PG tests still come up straight away this morning! I have been googling and it sounds like an ovarian ectopic PG and they are quite rare as usually it happens in the tube. From what I have read it seems likely that egg was fertitlised immediatley upon release but the tube didn't 'scoop up the egg' and dropped it (!!) and so it tried to implant near ovary. It's that or some kind of cyst /tumour but I have a distinct corpus lutuem cyst and just seems weird to get PG symptoms that, like you said 2Plus, seemed so normal!! It's so weird that I didn't get a BFP until 11dpo as what was happening until then? although my PG tests were duds so maybe I would have gotten it sooner with proper tests. Anyway I'm hopeful that my HCG levels are reducing and because it is outside of tubes there is no long term damage and I don't have to have injection or anything (which would mean couldn't ttc for 3 months!!). Whole situation is very bizarre! :nope: Just want to get AF now & feel normal again xx

Mgirl I so know how you are feeling hun -- it's a stressful time waiting for the scan but the odds are good that you have a healthy PG there so just try to relax. No pressure lol but I need good news anf a hb from you next week to give me faith that it is worth ttc again!! Hope the time flies by hun xx :hugs:

2Plus - fingers xd for ur BFP sticky bean ( in the right place! lol) this month hun xx

Charlie hope ur ok hun xx

Fandabby thanks for checking in on me hun - I know ur busy with the baba xx

Happy New Year ladies -- hope it's a magical one for all of you whatever it brings xxxxxxxx


----------



## charlie15

I'm am so sorry to read your news Sunshine, I was really hoping that this was it for you. But I am glad that you won't need tye methotrexate shot and that the chance of damage is small as not in the tubes, that is, I think one of the worst things of having an ectopic pregnancy. 

I admire you all to keep trying, I am not sure I could after this pregnancy, we'll see I guess it depends what the outcome is and when. 

Happy new year for all xxx


----------



## Sunshine14

Thanks Charlie xx how are you doing hun? How many weeks are you now? Have the doctors given you any expectation about what will happen with you? -- do they think you will go to full term sweetheart? I can't even imagine what you are going through hun but I'm sending you big virtual hugs xxxxxxxxxxxx

Afm - at the hospital every day this week for scans and bloods - it seems the ectopic is in the tube but hopefully has stopped growing -- I have no pain or bleeding still -- bloods were 819 on Tuesday & 890 on Thursday & I'm back again tomorrow and praying they will have dropped as I won't need the injection then. It's bad enough going in for a scan and finding out it's ectopic without then haviing to stop ttc for 3 months!

Hope you are all well 2plus, Mgirl & Fandabby xxx


----------



## marathongirl

Sunshine - sorry to hear that it's ectopic and in your tube. I'm glad they have found it though and you won't have any damage to your tube. I hope you don't need the shot.
Charlie- one day at a time, you are so strong. When the time comes I know you will make the decision that is right for your family. 
AFM- 7 weeks yesterday and started spotting. Today full bleeding so I'm pretty sure I'm having my 3 rd mc this year. I'm sorry ladies. I feel like I've let you all down. I was really hoping this was my third time lucky. I will phone my dr to see if they still want me in for a scan on Wed. Maybe they will want me earlier? I will keep you all updated. Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## Sunshine14

marathongirl said:


> Sunshine - sorry to hear that it's ectopic and in your tube. I'm glad they have found it though and you won't have any damage to your tube. I hope you don't need the shot.
> Charlie- one day at a time, you are so strong. When the time comes I know you will make the decision that is right for your family.
> AFM- 7 weeks yesterday and started spotting. Today full bleeding so I'm pretty sure I'm having my 3 rd mc this year. I'm sorry ladies. I feel like I've let you all down. I was really hoping this was my third time lucky. I will phone my dr to see if they still want me in for a scan on Wed. Maybe they will want me earlier? I will keep you all updated. Have a good weekend everyone.

Oh Mgirl I am so so sorry :hugs: :hugs::hugs::hugs: to read that you have started bleeding, I was praying you would have good news at ur scan this week - my heart goes out to u hun xxxx there is nothing I can say to make u feel better but just know that I'm here thinking of u xx Are you still bleeding today or has it stoppped hun?? Don't feel that u have let anyone down hun -- the spirit is very willing for all of us but unfortunatley we cannot control what our bodies do!! This ttc at 'advanced maternal age' is a real roller coaster of emotions and I have to say disappointments but also I think a test of how much we actually want a rainbow baby -- I for one am not giving up yet, I just feel like after all the crap I have been through I have to get a lucky break at some point & have my rainbow to show for it ..... maybe I'm a deluded fool but I'm going to keep trying xx don't forget after mc as well we are more fertile and hopefully the body works harder to have a healthy baby -- thinking of you anyway and sending you big hugs xxx

Afm - bleeding started yesterday and sorry for tmi but I seem to have shed the lining. HCG went from 890 on Thursday to 914 so back in again tomorrow for another scan and bloods again. They are hoping the bleeding will have resulted in a big drop in hcg tomorrow & I won't need the injection - if it increases again tomorrow I will likely need the injection. Have to take it easy as pain could start and tube rupture at any time - all v stressful!!

How r u doing 2plus? Any positive news to cheer up Mgirl and I? Have you had a good strong O with the clomid yet hun? R u doing IUI again this month?


----------



## marathongirl

Sunshine- thank you for your kind words. I am not giving up either. I know in the end it will be what it will be with very little or no control on our parts. All we can do is try to live a healthy lifestyle bd lots and hope for a bit of luck.
I really hope your hcg comes down so you don't need the shot. I know that's why my doctor always orders hcg for me when pregnant to see if levels are rising appropriately. This time he only checked the once and to be honest I was relieved because its so stressful thinking about the numbers and whether they are doubling etc. Anyways enough rambling. I feel glad that my body is taking care of things naturally. I am basically having a heavy period so should be good to go right away again!


----------



## charlie15

Marathongirl I am so sorry to hear your sad news, big hugs from me. How are you feeling? Are you still going for the scan, there is always a chance that it's not a miscarriage, I really hope so. 

Sunshine, again, still feel so sad for you with this ectopic, I just really hope that you don't need the methotrexate shot, so hope your HCG is going down. I admire your gusto and determination to carry on, good for you, I am sure you will get your rainbow. 

How at you doing 2plus and Maxi hope we hear some good news from you guys very soon. 

AFM I am showing quite clearly now at 20 weeks. In myself I feel ok to be honest, I think you adjust your expectations for the baby and just hope that she will be born alive and that we get to spend some time with her. But it's very odd with people now clocking that I am pregnant. You get all the usual questions, how far gone, boy or girl? What will the age gap be?? Kind of weird on the one hand but also nice to have some people know nothing and just be genuinely happy for me. I have my next scan on the 21st, i will be 22 weeks, I am just hoping that no other problems become apparent and that the hole in the heart has got smaller. I also want them to look at my placenta, often when babies die before birth it's actually due to placenta failiure as the placenta shares the same chromosomes as the baby so is often not very healthy. Time will tell, at the moment it's one day at a day and I am just grateful for each week that passes and Zoe's heart is still going.


----------



## Sunshine14

Mgirl hope you are ok hun xx thinking of you xx you and I can be 'oldie' fighters together & see what comes from it lol like you I'm going to take a relaxed approach to it all and see what happens -- if I get my rainbow I would be soo happy that my family is complete & if it doesn't work out c'est la vie & I will be happy with my crazy, cheeky little monkeys but I have to give it a shot ........ are you going to start trying straight away hun? U might get ur rainbow straight away - fingers & everything xd for u hun xxxxxx

Charlie you are so brave hun xx I am not sure I could be as strong as you faced with ur situation -- I'm praying everything works out for you & your family xx I have to say I'm delighted that you have people enquiring about your pregnancy and treating you like everything is ok - that is the way it should be hun. That is why I asked you a ton of questions the other day cos you are pregnant and you should try to enjoy it hun & I pray the outcome for little Zoe is the best it can be xx let us know how the scan goes and hopefully you will get some positive news on the placenta hun xx 

Afm - woke up this morning & felt my PG sypmtoms had reduced - felt like 'me' again rather than cray hormonal lady! had scan & bloods taken again and PG has reduced & my bloods went from 914 to 167!! It seems my body has miscarried & the PG is reabsorbing - I have never been so happy in my life for my hcg to drop! & doc said I only have to wait for the next period & ttc again - so relieved and happy tonight 

2plus, Maxxi how are you both doing?


----------



## 2plus1more

Hi ladies. Marathon, very sad to hear your update after the scan. Good that nature took care soon after your appointment and you didn't have to wait for very long. Thankfully, you and Sunshine haven't needed surgery!

Sunshine, how scary to have has an ectopic. Thank goodness you were being monitored even though you didn't end up needed the shot. That must have been nerve wracking! Just thinking about it gives me chills. It's the women on this thread that keep me going. Honestly, I really admire everyone's perseverance. 

Charlie, I hope your next scan goes well and the hole is getting smaller in Zoe's heart. 

AFM, I'm triggering tonight and IUI is Wednesday. Life has been crazy, both kids have had the flu this past year. I'm not sure how I feel about this cycle. I have 2 follicles this time measuring 20mm and 23mm. I really think I need more follicles though. The question is, should I keep doing clomid or move on to injectables after this cycle. With clomid, I could feasibly do 4 more cycles covered by insurance, I don't get side effects, and I make multiple follicles. If I did injectables, I could only do a max of 4 cycles (per pregnancy so that's it) but I'd most likely produce more follicles.


----------



## marathongirl

Sunshine so glad you didn't need the shot! It's a weird thing but I totally get that you can be somewhat relieved after having a mc. I am also happy that my body did what it needed to do as any intervention is awful after a mc. 
Charlie- so glad you are focused on enjoying your pregnancy and we are all cheering for Zoe. I do hope that your next us shows nothing else and that you do get to carry her to term and see her alive and hold her. Your strength is amazing!
2 plus1- fx'd for you. You could be the first this year with a BFP!!!!! 
AFM- bleeding lasted 4 days I am currently cd8 and getting ready to O I think? Probably around day 10-11. We will try like we do every month without preventing but no temping or opk's. 
The good news is that when I went in for my scan to confirm that all had passed the doctor looked at my ovaries and said I had lots of eggs left ;) I asked if he thought there were some good ones and he said " absolutely". I felt encouraged after that. He didn't feel the need to do any tests as I am getting pregnant. His thought was that my mc's were caused by chromosomal abnormalities with the embryo. Ok I guess we just keep looking for that Golden Egg then!!!


----------



## maxxiandniko

Hi. I haven't disappeared. Just trying to catch up quickly and it sound like sunshine and marathon are not having good outcomes. If that's still the case I am so very sorry. I've had 4 miscarriages and so I feel for everybody even if that's not exactly what's happening. And Charlie my thoughts and prayers are always with you. As for me I am just waiting on my period. I got a positive opk at cd 8, then went away and as soon as I got back used opks again and keep getting positives. I don't think I've ovulated this month and so it's anyone's guess when my period will get here. If I go on a 28 day schedule it would be Wednesday but I really don't know. Merry belated Christmas and happy belated New Years. We should all have an easy and fertile year.


----------



## Sunshine14

HI Ladies how are you all doing? Hope you are all well and getting through January ok!? lol I hate January aways so grim after xmas - I always wish it to be over .....

Anyways hope you are all ok? 2plus any news on how you got on this month or is it too soon to tell hun? Fingers xd for you this month hun xx have everything xd for you -- we need some good news on this thread xx

Mgirl how are you doing? Hope ur feeling ok after mc hun? That is fab news what the doctor said to you about ur eggs, etc & you are correct getting PGG is a good sign and we all just need that one golden egg - what cd are you now hun?

Charlie how are you? Are you blooming hun? Are you waddling yet? I always love that bit were you pop out and can no longer see your feet lol xx are you all set for ur scan next week hun? Thinking of u xx

Maxxi how are you doing? Did u get af in the end? Have u started a cycle of IVF hun? Fingers xd for u and hope ur well xx

Afm - feeling much better now - feeling v appreciative of how lucky I was compared to others! I got a negative PG test yesterday and some signs of early CM coming - the doctor said to wait for a period but we are going to just dtd and see what happens. The doc said my chance of another ectopic was about 8% but I think that is for people who have had treatment of some kind not just had the PG reabsorbed by the body. I will be doing OPK's anyway to see when I get a + but to be honest I don't hold out much hope as I don't seem to O after a mc anyway.

Anyway ladies hope ur all well xx baby dust and hugs to you all xx


----------



## jimaneye

Hello! I am new here. My husband and I have been married for 17 years...will be 18 in August. We have a daughter who will be 17 in April and a son who will be 15 in May. We have been TTC for about 18 months now. I was diagnosed with PCOS when the children were very small and I was diagnosed with hypothyroidism about 6 months ago. My husband had a vasectomy shortly after our son was born so due to financial constraints we decided our best option was to use donor which we chose together and work with a FS. When we started trying my doctor said all my levels looked good and of course tried to talk me out of trying because of my ADVANCED age...and I listened and when he asked if I still wanted to try I didn't hesitate for one second. My life. My money. My body. So, anyway I was having very irregular cycles at the time and since I got a positive OPK I went in for first IUI. I went a couple of cycles without O and I opted for Clomid. First round of 50mg days 4-8 of cycle. Was a raving lunatic...ovulated nonetheless but did not work. I tried that dosage again and O'd, but no success that time. Next time Dr. doubled to 100mg days 4-8 and O'd again but with small follicles...again no success. Also after first attempt Dr. found uterine polyp and I had it removed. Now I've switched to Femara 5mg days 4-8...no homicidal urges, only horrid headache which stopped as soon as I finished off last dose. I usually O on day 15 or 16 so Monday, January 19 will be day 15. The routine is I call when I get a pos OPK and they bring me in for u/s to check my lining and follicles...if all is good then they proceed with IUI. They have never monitored my levels, and I'm not sure why. I plan on inquiring about that when I go in this time. I have been on prenatal vitamins for 2 years and folic acid for 18 months. My BMI is 21 and I read online that low dose aspirin helps thicken the lining...I only just found out that Clomid is notorious for leaving it too thin so I've been taking baby aspirin for about a month now. I also have pernicious anemia and use sublingual B-12 and my Dr. doubled my Synthroid to 50mg daily about 2 weeks ago. If I O this time and get to try again I am going to ask for a prescription for progesterone suppositories, also something I have read online and not suggested by FS. And if no success I will try again with the Femara and also ask to be started on Metformin XR, which I read about online. The FS is supposedly the best in my area and while that might be true he has been unsupportive of me and I hope other women over 40 aren't encountering this type of treatment. It is one thing to tell you the statistics and how stacked against you the odds are but to not do anything that might help you without your suggesting it is insulting. Maybe he doesn't think it is very likely but I've read a lot of stories that sound a lot like mine that have had a happy ending. So to anyone out there in the TTC over 40 boat...hang in there, keep your head up, stay positive. Wishing you all loads of baby dust.


----------



## maxxiandniko

jimaneye said:


> Hello! I am new here. My husband and I have been married for 17 years...will be 18 in August. We have a daughter who will be 17 in April and a son who will be 15 in May. We have been TTC for about 18 months now. I was diagnosed with PCOS when the children were very small and I was diagnosed with hypothyroidism about 6 months ago. My husband had a vasectomy shortly after our son was born so due to financial constraints we decided our best option was to use donor which we chose together and work with a FS. When we started trying my doctor said all my levels looked good and of course tried to talk me out of trying because of my ADVANCED age...and I listened and when he asked if I still wanted to try I didn't hesitate for one second. My life. My money. My body. So, anyway I was having very irregular cycles at the time and since I got a positive OPK I went in for first IUI. I went a couple of cycles without O and I opted for Clomid. First round of 50mg days 4-8 of cycle. Was a raving lunatic...ovulated nonetheless but did not work. I tried that dosage again and O'd, but no success that time. Next time Dr. doubled to 100mg days 4-8 and O'd again but with small follicles...again no success. Also after first attempt Dr. found uterine polyp and I had it removed. Now I've switched to Femara 5mg days 4-8...no homicidal urges, only horrid headache which stopped as soon as I finished off last dose. I usually O on day 15 or 16 so Monday, January 19 will be day 15. The routine is I call when I get a pos OPK and they bring me in for u/s to check my lining and follicles...if all is good then they proceed with IUI. They have never monitored my levels, and I'm not sure why. I plan on inquiring about that when I go in this time. I have been on prenatal vitamins for 2 years and folic acid for 18 months. My BMI is 21 and I read online that low dose aspirin helps thicken the lining...I only just found out that Clomid is notorious for leaving it too thin so I've been taking baby aspirin for about a month now. I also have pernicious anemia and use sublingual B-12 and my Dr. doubled my Synthroid to 50mg daily about 2 weeks ago. If I O this time and get to try again I am going to ask for a prescription for progesterone suppositories, also something I have read online and not suggested by FS. And if no success I will try again with the Femara and also ask to be started on Metformin XR, which I read about online. The FS is supposedly the best in my area and while that might be true he has been unsupportive of me and I hope other women over 40 aren't encountering this type of treatment. It is one thing to tell you the statistics and how stacked against you the odds are but to not do anything that might help you without your suggesting it is insulting. Maybe he doesn't think it is very likely but I've read a lot of stories that sound a lot like mine that have had a happy ending. So to anyone out there in the TTC over 40 boat...hang in there, keep your head up, stay positive. Wishing you all loads of baby dust.

I read through too quickly and thought you said you were 18 years old and I was about to say get out of here ha ha. Welcome


----------



## maxxiandniko

Sunshine - glad to hear things didn't get too bad. 
Hi to everyone else. 
I got my period late Friday and went in for an ultrasound and bloodwork this morning. I should be starting injections tonight. I'm glad this will be over by next week. The stress is getting to me.


----------



## jimaneye

Hello Ladies. Unfortunately I did my first post rather hastily...my 

apologies. I forgot to mention that I'm 42.8. Ooops. Sometimes I forget 

how old I am. I still feel 16 anyhow, notwithstanding the usual aches and 

pains of course. 


I'm working my way through all of the past posts and hope you all are 

able to keep a positive outlook while TTC. I know it is very difficult to do. 

When mother nature does bother to make an appearance in my life it is 

heartbreaking. There are steps to follow when another cycle comes about 

and you have another chance to try yet again. First you have a good 

hard cry over the last one not being THE ONE. Secondly you have a

confusing discussion with yourself, arguing the reasons why you should

do this all over again and the reasons why you shouldn't do this all over 

again. All the while a tape plays over and over in the back of your mind

with all the negative, discouraging comments and advice you've been

given by family, friends, doctors, and even complete strangers on trying

to conceive over 40. Thirdly, you pick yourself up off the floor and dust 

yourself off and start the emotional journey of hoping, wishing, dreaming,

fearing, and praying all over again...knowing that each second of every 

moment will tick by ever so slowly...the agony of the restlessness you feel

in the seemingly endless wait...


Today was cd 15 for me...usually the day of the miraculous O, but alas 

not today. This is my first cycle with Femara and I have no idea what to 

expect. I had some successful cycles with Clomid but I don't like feeling

like a lunatic if I can avoid it and I've heard positive things about the

Femara so I thought it was worth a shot...for a couple of cycles anyhow.

The only side effects I noticed with it were the horrid headache and the

occasional wave of nausea. So I'll continue to use my OPK for a few more 

days and hope.


I can't fully express how comforting it is to read the stories of all you 

brave and tenacious ladies...thank you so much for sharing. This struggle 

isn't as lonely as it was before. Here's hope and well wishes to you 

all...and oodles of baby dust of course.


----------



## jimaneye

Thank you for the welcome. Sorry for the hasty post. I forgot to mention my age...

42.8 ADVANCED years as my FS so lovingly put it!


----------



## maxxiandniko

So no ivf start yet. I have to do opks and start injections with my LH surge. This is never ending!


----------



## 2plus1more

Welcome Jimaneye! Hope femara works for you this cycle. You'll find this is a great bunch of women and a good place for support.

Marathon, good news about having several potential eggs. Awesome that the doctor was impressed! You've definitely got this!

Maaxi, sorry to hear your IVF is delayed. I'm on the assisted conception forums and I know it's pretty common. But when you just want to get started, it's a pain! Everything crossed for you!

Sunshine, how are you? Do you think you ovulated this cycle? Know you weren't sure since your recent m/c.

Fandabby and Charlie, hope you are doing well. I read an article last night about a woman whose child was diagnosed with trisomy 18. She arranged to have professional pics done at the hospital. Just a thought, but I really love having the idea of baby pics.

AFM, I'm just waiting to see what's what. I have a beta scheduled in 2 days. Can't make any guesses because I'm on progesterone. Side effects like you wouldn't believe!


----------



## Sunshine14

Hi Ladies hope you are all well xx

Charlie did you have your scan today? Hope it went well hun xx thinking of you xx sending you big hugs and I hope it was good news xx

Maxxi keep the faith and stay patient hun not long to go now - sounds like you have a good strong plan and you will be starting the injections and going for it and I have everything xd it will result in your little bundle of joy xx just stay calm sweetie and think positive thughts and loads of tlc for yourself!

2plus how did it go hun? Did you get bloods done yet? Fingers xd hun I'm hoping and*praying you have good news xx

Mgirl how are you sweetie? Hope ur feeling ok after mc? ARe you feeling ok about it all hun? What cd are you now?

Jim welcome to the thread - we have all been through a lot on here waiting and hoping for our sticky beans but we keep each other positive and its a fab bunch of ladies x 

Afm - been doing opk's since ectopic and they went negative last week and then been getting some colour since saturday - almost positive earlier today and I think they will be + tonight or tomorrow. We have been ntnp so will see what happens - at least I know I will likely get af in about 2 weeks from now and will be back on track. A bfp would be fab but also very scary as would be scared of another ectopic!

Anyway ladies hope ur all ok xxx


----------



## TryingAgain10

Hi All -

I'm new to this group, but have read a few posts where there were moms over 40 that were trying for #4 or #5. It seems I might not be alone in that category? I have 4 beautiful children, but we always wanted 5, so I am always feeling like there is one missing. I was very fertile, it seemed. But now (almost 4-5 years later), I am having major issues TTC again. I wonder if my time has just run out. We have tried 3 IUIs (failed) and 1 IVF actually with only 5 eggs retrieved, 3 mature and all 3 fertilized, but none of them grew enough for transfer. I'm wondering if I should just give up and let it be, but interested in hearing other people's stories. Is it worth trying to go back to IUI and take a more aggressive approach??


----------



## 2plus1more

TryingAgain10 said:


> Hi All -
> 
> I'm new to this group, but have read a few posts where there were moms over 40 that were trying for #4 or #5. It seems I might not be alone in that category? I have 4 beautiful children, but we always wanted 5, so I am always feeling like there is one missing. I was very fertile, it seemed. But now (almost 4-5 years later), I am having major issues TTC again. I wonder if my time has just run out. We have tried 3 IUIs (failed) and 1 IVF actually with only 5 eggs retrieved, 3 mature and all 3 fertilized, but none of them grew enough for transfer. I'm wondering if I should just give up and let it be, but interested in hearing other people's stories. Is it worth trying to go back to IUI and take a more aggressive approach??

Welcome! Have you tried to improve egg quality with supplements? I know a few of us take CoQ10. Some women try DHEA. I've been seeing an acupuncturist for three months. Don't know if it'll help yet, but it can't hurt. Some people swear by acupuncture. It seems to give a boost to my follicles during the follicular stage (seen on ultrasound) and my lining has been good. At any rate, it's been great for my anxiety related to TTC.


----------



## 2plus1more

Sunshine, beta is today. You know I hate testing;-) at any rate, the progesterone kept me from spotting so it's worth it.


----------



## 2plus1more

Hi ladies! I'm excited and a little stunned. My beta came back at 432. I'm 15 dpo. I don't think reality has hit yet! Thank you all the well wishes over the past few months. Just hoping for a healthy baby now.


----------



## Sunshine14

2plus1more said:


> Hi ladies! I'm excited and a little stunned. My beta came back at 432. I'm 15 dpo. I don't think reality has hit yet! Thank you all the well wishes over the past few months. Just hoping for a healthy baby now.

2plus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yipeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::happydance: that is such fab news hun! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months hun xx that beta level is fab as well (my beta was 819 at 7 weeks! v bad!) so to have half that at 15dpo shows it is a good solid pg -- now fingers crossed for that sticky bean hun -- we need some good news on here babe - congratulations xxxxxx


----------



## Sunshine14

TryingAgain10 said:


> Hi All -
> 
> I'm new to this group, but have read a few posts where there were moms over 40 that were trying for #4 or #5. It seems I might not be alone in that category? I have 4 beautiful children, but we always wanted 5, so I am always feeling like there is one missing. I was very fertile, it seemed. But now (almost 4-5 years later), I am having major issues TTC again. I wonder if my time has just run out. We have tried 3 IUIs (failed) and 1 IVF actually with only 5 eggs retrieved, 3 mature and all 3 fertilized, but none of them grew enough for transfer. I'm wondering if I should just give up and let it be, but interested in hearing other people's stories. Is it worth trying to go back to IUI and take a more aggressive approach??

Welcome Trying - I know how you feel, I have 3 children but just feel my family would be complete with a 4th but it's hard at 43 - I have had 3 cp's, 1 missed mc and an ectopic in the last year so my body is trying & I do think I just need that one good egg but it is proving elusive lol ..... it sounds like you have been through the mill a bit but like 2plus says you could try coq10 which might improve egg quality - after my ectopic I have just started taking it again at 600mg a day but its bloody expensive! Ultimately it is up to you really if you want to keep going though as it is such an emotional rollercoaster and only you know if you can cope with the ups and downs x good luck anyways xx


----------



## charlie15

Yey congratulations first plus that's wonderful news! Here's hoping for a healthy sticky bean.

Welcome trying again 10! My situation is slightly different, I have just turned 42, had my inky daughter at 39, fell straight away, easy peasy pregnancy. Now tye quest for number 2 is a proving very horrible. I fall pregnant very easily which is great but I had 1 MMC in April and now I am 22 weeks pregnant with a girl with Trisomy 18. Think my eggs are past their best :( 

My recent news with Zoe from my scan last week is not good. Zoe has developed hydrops with fluid in her lungs and abdominal cavity, it's a pretty fatal situation, so we are expecting her to pass away over the next couple of weeks. It's the final kick in this horrible situation and I am just about holding it together. 

I still really want another baby. But I am looking at other options now, DE possibly. I just don't think I could cope risking another pregnancy like this one. If I knew that a poor egg would result in an early miscarriage I may well give it another go. No disrespect to those that have recurrent mc's I know it can be traumatic, but for me having had both experiences, I just could not face this again. But it's obviously only a thought at the moment, but one a road I would be happy to go down when we are ready.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## maxxiandniko

Hi to everyone one new and good to hear that people are on the mend. 
Charlie - still thinking and praying for you
2 plus 1 - I told you! Congrats! I wonder if it's twins...my first beta was 510
As for me I got more clarification. After I surge I start injections 7 days later. It's CD 8 for me now so hopefully I'll even surge this month.


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey ladies how are you all doing?

2plus how are things going? Hope its a very sticky bean for you hun? Have you had many symptoms kick in?

Mgirl - how are you hun? Haven't seen you on here for a while - hope you are ok. I know its tough to pick yourself up again after yet another mc and it can feel abit hopeless - I hope ur ok hun x

Charlie sorry to hear your news about baby Zoe. Sending you big hugs hun xx I hope whatever you decide that you get to complete your family xx

Maxxi - where's the surge hun? Did you get one? Have the injections started sweetie/ Fingers xd for you hun this month xx

Afm - got a + OPK last Wednesday so in 2 week wait now and just waiting for the witch next week. We were ntnp since the ectopic sorry for tmi but had some green tinged cm and I think thats a sign of high progesterone - I had that with the ectopic too so will see what happens ..... at least if I get af next week I will be back on track again!


----------



## 2plus1more

Charlie, so sorry to hear the recent news about Zoe. Hoping for peace for both you and your family. 

Sunshine, good news about your cycle. Looking forward to your next BFP! Especially since you started up your supplements again

Maaxi, I've wondered about the idea of twins. I guess it's a possibility since I had 2 follicles. Everything crossed for you!!!!!!!!

Had a repeat beta on 19dpo and it was 2307. Happy to have good numbers. Scan is scheduled for 2/11. I know that my bloating and fatigued is due to progesterone since those symptoms started right after ovulation. Sore boobs started 12dpo and they have increased in size in the last week. Only 5 weeks today.


----------



## Sunshine14

So happy for you 2plus xx I have a really good feeling about ur pregnancy - that beta is amazing!!! Cant wait to hear about the scan when you should see a hb right? 

Afm - waiting for af - green tinged cm everyday so might be a sign of pg or else just high progesterone after mc ....... time will tell .....


----------



## fandabby

2plus. many congratulations on your pregnancy and as sunshine said amazing numbers. Really pleased for you. Sending you lots of positive vibes for a healthy bundle snuggling deep and will stay until cooked and ready to meet mama in 9 months. 

Sunshine, glad you came through your ectopic and now back on board in your 2ww. Let's hope your symptoms suggest pregnancy! I caught straight after my mc so this could be it for you too. Let's hope so.

Charlie, so sorry to read you had more bad news with the scan showing hydrops. Thinking about you, Zoe and your family. You are so strong but remember to lean on people and let it all out when you are ready. Have the team said it will result in an ending? Is there any way that the hydrops will lessen and disappear? Take care of yourself.

Maxxi, good luck this cycle and hope to read you got your surge.

Welcome new ladies joining group.

Sorry just a quick catchup. 

Sending you all lots of baby dust.


----------



## maxxiandniko

2 plus 1 - it's twins. My second beta was 14something. 

As for me I start Lupron injections tomorrow. I don't know what the protocol is yet. It sounds like I'll start with some days of Lupron and then start stims. I guess I'll know tomorrow


----------



## Sunshine14

Good luck Maxxi the time is finally here! Hope the injections go ok xx fingers xd it all goes to plan and it works for you babe xx how many days of injections before they implant the embryo?

2plus how are things progressing with u hun? How long til your scan? Hope all is good and the little bean is nice and snug and growing well xx

Fandabby good to hear from u - Mistique must be getting big now ...... hugs to u both xx

Charlie - hope u r ok hun - big hugs to u whatever is going on xxxxxx -- we are all here for u & thinking of u hun xx

Mgirl hope ur ok hun? Are u trying again now?

Afm - had a 11/12 day LP & got the witch today. Happy enough with that as was told to wait until my first af (which this is) before ttc. Although the whole ectopic thing was very very stressful I know I'm very lucky that it reabsorbed so I'm hoping that because my body dealt with it there will be no long term impact on ttc so all systems go next month. Like u say 2plus hopefully my next pregnancy will be a sticky strong bean - the elusive golden egg ........

Anyway hugs to u all ladies xx


----------



## maxxiandniko

Sunshine14 said:


> Good luck Maxxi the time is finally here! Hope the injections go ok xx fingers xd it all goes to plan and it works for you babe xx how many days of injections before they implant the embryo?
> 
> 2plus how are things progressing with u hun? How long til your scan? Hope all is good and the little bean is nice and snug and growing well xx
> 
> Fandabby good to hear from u - Mistique must be getting big now ...... hugs to u both xx
> 
> Charlie - hope u r ok hun - big hugs to u whatever is going on xxxxxx -- we are all here for u & thinking of u hun xx
> 
> Mgirl hope ur ok hun? Are u trying again now?
> 
> Afm - had a 11/12 day LP & got the witch today. Happy enough with that as was told to wait until my first af (which this is) before ttc. Although the whole ectopic thing was very very stressful I know I'm very lucky that it reabsorbed so I'm hoping that because my body dealt with it there will be no long term impact on ttc so all systems go next month. Like u say 2plus hopefully my next pregnancy will be a sticky strong bean - the elusive golden egg ........
> 
> Anyway hugs to u all ladies xx


The elusive golden egg is right. I don't know anything about my protocol. So for right now I'm just doing Lupron. I may have to do it for a couple of weeks total until I can even start stims so it's going to take awhile for me.


----------



## 2plus1more

Thank you Fandabby for your encouragement and starting the thread! I learned so much in the past few months while talking with everyone.

Thanks Sunshine for your never ending enthusiasm. Your excitement helps me get through the times when I'm nervous about this pregnancy. How are you? Gearing up for ovulation?

Maaxi, hope you are doing well and gearing up for your cycle. I'll admit, you had me convinced it was twins;-) good luck with the IVF, we're all hoping for the best for you.

Charlie, thinking about you and your sweet baby. Wishing and hoping for strength during this difficult time.

AFM, we heard the heartbeat today. Relieved now after a tense ultrasound. I've never had such an early scan, but it made me nervous initially since you can't see much. The doctor said everything looks good though (seven weeks yesterday) and I'll have a repeat scan 8 days from now.


----------



## Serenjay

Just want to say I am 42 and almost 7 weeks pregnant.. HB seen last monday 6+2 so 40's are good years :)

H&H 9 months to all that are pregnant and So much :dust: to all TTC xx

I have had 7 chemical pregnancies in 16 months and this is the furthest we have got (Myself and Partner have been together over 3 yrs I have 3 grown ups from previous)


----------



## fandabby

2plus1more said:


> Thank you Fandabby for your encouragement and starting the thread! I learned so much in the past few months while talking with everyone.
> 
> Thanks Sunshine for your never ending enthusiasm. Your excitement helps me get through the times when I'm nervous about this pregnancy. How are you? Gearing up for ovulation?
> 
> Maaxi, hope you are doing well and gearing up for your cycle. I'll admit, you had me convinced it was twins;-) good luck with the IVF, we're all hoping for the best for you.
> 
> Charlie, thinking about you and your sweet baby. Wishing and hoping for strength during this difficult time.
> 
> AFM, we heard the heartbeat today. Relieved now after a tense ultrasound. I've never had such an early scan, but it made me nervous initially since you can't see much. The doctor said everything looks good though (seven weeks yesterday) and I'll have a repeat scan 8 days from now.

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

So happy you saw babe's heartbeat. Take a breathe, relax, you ARE PREGNANT AND WILL HAVE A LOVELY HEALTHY BABY......

Enjoy before you know it we'll be talking about when you'll be delivering.
:flower:


----------



## fandabby

Serenjay said:


> Just want to say I am 42 and almost 7 weeks pregnant.. HB seen last monday 6+2 so 40's are good years :)
> 
> H&H 9 months to all that are pregnant and So much :dust: to all TTC xx
> 
> I have had 7 chemical pregnancies in 16 months and this is the furthest we have got (Myself and Partner have been together over 3 yrs I have 3 grown ups from previous)

Congratulations H&H 9 months to you n babes, enjoy your pregnancy, you scored your golden egg.:thumbup:


----------



## marathongirl

2plus1- congrats!! That's great news. So pleased for you. It looks like we are going to have another rainbow baby on our thread!!!
AFM- cd 27 and no sign of the witch. Tbh I'm scared to be pregnant again because of all the losses. I will test later today and let you all know


----------



## Serenjay

FX marathongirl xx


----------



## Sunshine14

2plus1more said:


> AFM, we heard the heartbeat today. Relieved now after a tense ultrasound. I've never had such an early scan, but it made me nervous initially since you can't see much. The doctor said everything looks good though (seven weeks yesterday) and I'll have a repeat scan 8 days from now.

Yay 2plus!!!! :happydance::happydance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: sooo happy for you babe seeing a hb is fab hun!! Yipe for our next rainbow baby! Can't wait to hear how your next scan goes sweetie fingers xd & happy & healthy 9 months to u sweetie pie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx I'm glad that my enthusiasm has kept you going hun!!!!! I do really believe it is just that one good egg but am gearing up for O today (had positive opk tonight) and did find myself thinking how many times do I have to go through all this ttc crap ........... - oh for the days that I got pregnant and everything was just fine!!! Oh well - I'm so happy for u hun and that makes me feel loads better xx

Charlie I hope you are ok hun xxxxx u haven't been on here for a while and i hope ur ok babe whatever may be happening with Zoe :hug::hug::hug: just know that we are all here for u & thinking of u hun whatever is going on with u xxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Maxxi how are u babe? What is going on hun? Any progress with ur stims & getting the IVF going? Hope ur well hun xx when will ur IVF be sweetie? My friend in real life had an ET about 12 days ago and no sign of af!! Clinic told her to test tomorrow morning and I have butterflies in my tummy with nerves for her - she is testing tomorrow morning and I am praying that she is pg as she only had one embryo that was chromosomally grade A. She already has a DS child so a sticky bean would be just awesome for her!! Fingers xd ...... 

Mgirl good to see you back sweetie pie - cd27 cool!!!!! Fingers xd u get ur rainbow hun xx I know how u feel though - I feel like I have to brace myself now every time I'm in the 2ww - if I get a positive I tend to be a bit here we go again. sigh! I keep thinking I must finally be due a golden !egg just on sheer numbers, but really feels like looking for a needle in an haystack! Agh ..... anyway I suppose all we can do is stay positive and keep going ..... fingers xd for u though - are u going to test hun?

Fandabby how are u hun? HOw is Mistique she must be getting big now xx

Seren welcome to the thread x lovely to hear ur positive story after all those mc's gives me some hope that I shouldn't give up quite yet!! I know I'm blessed with my 3 gorgeous kiddies but waiting for my rainbow is tough ....

Afm - have to say have been a bit distracted this month as we have some exciting news! We found a fab house in St Albans put an offer in and had it accepted so hoping to get out of LOndon in the next few months - very excited - it has big garden for the kiddies, near good schools and I love St Albans so very happy. My honey is a builder so we will extend out the back and into the loft so will be busy for the next while ..... will be good as will stop me dwelling on all this ttc malarkey .....


----------



## maxxiandniko

Congrats 2+1! Twin's probably hiding...

Hi to everyone else. I'm waiting on a day 3 sono and should start stims tonight. Takes forever.


----------



## Serenjay

Thanks Sunshine.. I really hope you get your bfp soon.. nice one on the new house.. xx

I am so nervous for my scan tonight..


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey Maxxi how u doing hun? Where are you at with IVF now hun? I just wanted to give you some hope - my friend who has a ds child was desperate for a healthy child and so she did IVF. At 41 she got 9 eggs, of which 8 got fertilised & 6 got to 5 day blasto stage - she had testing done and only got 1 grade a embryo! It was frozen and thawed out perfectly and she had it implanted and found out last mONday that she is pregnant!!!! The embryo is perfect & once it implanted the chance of a healthy pg are massively high. I just wanted to tell you to show u that even 1 embryo can do the job! 

Seren how are you doing hun? How was the scan? Hope it went well xx I wanted to pick ur brains if u don't mind as I have been feeling recently that after all my mc's I am never going to get a healthy sticky bean. I know u have had quite a few miscarriages and were probably tempted to give up and just wondered how many u had & did u do anything different with this one ..... it just feels like it is never going to happen at the mo sigh ...... thanks hun xx

How is everyone else doing? Charlie big hugs to u hun xxxxx 2plus I hope that baby is growing well in there hun - when is ur next scan? Mgirl I hope ur ok sweetie xx

Afm - positive opk last sunday so I think i'm about 4dpo - fed up of the 2ww already!!


----------



## Serenjay

Sunshine the 2ww is a nightmare... Just try to keep as busy as possible... 

I had 7 early losses some months one after another all before 5 weeks. all in 16 months. My last one was Dec 27th 2014.. yes just after christmas.. I had nookie *Once* 11 days after bleeding started.. I didnt want nookie again as I didnt want to get pregnant as I had some retained product and needed antibiotics and it hurt and I had enough losses... so because I stopped trying I was more relaxed and not thinking about it.

9dpo I had the familiar palpitations and blushed cheeks.. I done a test and got a faint line.. What the hell??? months I tried nookie twice a day..didnt get pregnant.. some months nookie every other day got pregnant.. nookie once in a month..*PREGNANT* but not only pregnant.. pregnant with a strong baby...

I have joined an October babies page and I think around 7 of us had only had nookie once and we are all pregnant.... a few not trying that month... maybe its being relaxed???

I can feel it in my bones that you will get a strong sticky bean soon...

My consultant wanted me to take 75mg Aspirin daily and 5mg folic acid.. as soon as I got a bfp.. so I have been doing that (taking folic acid for a few months) and this baby seems to be doing really well.. in a few hours I am 8 weeks... I had these scan photos taken 7+2 a private scan and heard HB :D

Good Luck xx :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







SCAN1.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 2









SCAN2.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Sunshine14

Thanks Seren and congratulations on ur sticky healthy bean xx with my first child we dtd cd9 and not again then until cd 25 & I fell pg from that so I know what ur saying xx I think with me it's not a problem getting PG but it is just that sticky healthy bean & getting to see a hb. I feel like I've got to a point now where I'm starting to dread the bfp as it just feels like here we go again ...... it's fab that u have a sticky bean though hun I'm very happy for u after all ur losses & I bet u delighted that u didn't give up now happy & healthy 9 months to u babe xx


----------



## Serenjay

Have you tried Aspirin???? I really do think its a wonder drug for women suffering miscarriages... can you give it a try? 75mg.. baby aspirin they call it..

I just think the losses were bad eggs and you will get your strong egg... a few months before I got pregnant I was taking..CoQ10 I just thought of that.. I took it for 4 months.. they say egg quality gets better after 90 days? please try some of that but take it daily for min 3 months... maybe thats what got me my golden egg now that I work it out. x


----------



## Sunshine14

Hi Seren thanks for thinking of me hun & trying to help xxxx when I found out I was pg with my last pregnancy (turned out to be ectopic) I happened to have an appt at the recurring mc clinic when I got the bfp and they prescribed me baby aspirin and also progesterone pessaries so I used those - god I was moody with the progesterone lol! I still have some of both left so I think if I get another bfp then I will start those again & ring the hospital to get some more. I was actually thinking I might try to get some of the natural progesterone online. I have been taking COQ10 on and off since my bfp last April - I have to say I was a bit disillusioned as I took it for 3 months & then got my bfp but it turned out to be a mmc which ended at 9 weeks. I started taking it again then last October and then got my bfp in November which was the ectopic - I have been back on it again since the ectopic mc in January taking 600g so will see how that goes I suppose - time will tell what is meant to be! It's great that u believe that I just need a strong egg, I know that is true but just don't really believe it is going to happen u know ....... anyway i suppose I just have to keep busy. I'm so happy that u got a hb hun that is the most difficult hurdle for me xxx


----------



## Serenjay

I bought the natural progesterone cream, 2 tubs..opened one and tried it on one pregnancy made me moody as hell.. I found out my progesterone levels were find so I never used it again.. I bought this one.. https://astronutrition.com/source-naturals-progesterone-cream-natural-2-oz.html?___landing=gbp999


----------



## maxxiandniko

So I went for my day 6 scan today. Not so great. There are 5 follicles with 1 at 11 mm and the rest under 10. My estrogen was good though. I'm to continue with my injections and add omnitrope tomorrow and will go in Monday for another scan.


----------



## Serenjay

Max I have seen people turn around when they thought all was not well.. fingers crossed all goes well on the next scan xx


----------



## maxxiandniko

So yes better scan this morning. I can't remember exactly but she says I have a crop. I have to go back on Wednesday for another scan and hopefully I'll have an idea of what's next. I should have been done Wednesday but I'm going to have to go a little longer.


----------



## Serenjay

Thats good news.. FX you get more good news..

I on the other hand am about to ring out of hours.. im so sick I cant even keep water down.. they told me I may need to be admitted if it gets worse.. I cant keep meds down.


----------



## maxxiandniko

Serenjay said:


> Thats good news.. FX you get more good news..
> 
> I on the other hand am about to ring out of hours.. im so sick I cant even keep water down.. they told me I may need to be admitted if it gets worse.. I cant keep meds down.

Crap. I wish they had something that could take it away


----------



## maxxiandniko

Had another scan. A whole bunch of follicles but things are growing slowly. I have 2 at 16 and I heard the number 14 but not sure how many of those. Then I heard 10, 11, 13 but not sure how many and those won't count if they don't grow. Anyway. I'm waiting on my estrogen level and will probably stim for the next 2 nights and do another sono on Friday.


----------



## 2plus1more

At work, but popping in really quick to say we're very excited for you Maaxi!!!! Hoping those smaller follies catch up and you get a great number. Have you told family and friends that you're doing IVF? Can't wait to hear the next update!


----------



## Serenjay

Just got out of hospital.. needed a few days on the drip with new nausea meds.. I hope you get good results next time xx


----------



## maxxiandniko

So I trigger tonight and go in for retrieval Sunday. My protocol says that I'll be doing a 5 day transfer but that doesn't make sense so I'll have to ask about that. If I even get that far.


----------



## Snowbelle

Hi, I'm 42 next week and trying for my 5th, although first with my husband. I'm Worried about the age thing. I've never had a problem getting pregnant in the past, but I was younger then! I came off the pill in December but not ovulated since, so fingers crossed it comes back this month! Let's hope we all get our good news soon


----------



## maxxiandniko

Hi and welcome Snow

They got 6 eggs today. Tomorrow I get a fertilization report. Can't say I'm excited for it :-(. I know - me and my negativity


----------



## maxxiandniko

2 embryos. My clinic only does 5 day transfers now so hopefully these 2 will hang around till Friday.


----------



## 2plus1more

2 embryos sounds really good Maaxi!!!! Everything crossed for you! You can't talk them into a 3 day transfer?

Sunshine, you must be in the 2ww, right? Congrats on the house!!!! How far away is that from London?


----------



## 2plus1more

Serenjay said:


> Just got out of hospital.. needed a few days on the drip with new nausea meds.. I hope you get good results next time xx

Congrats on your pregnancy! Hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## maxxiandniko

2plus1more said:


> 2 embryos sounds really good Maaxi!!!! Everything crossed for you! You can't talk them into a 3 day transfer?
> 
> Sunshine, you must be in the 2ww, right? Congrats on the house!!!! How far away is that from London?



I wish I could but no their policy changed somewhere between Oct when I ovulated on my own and now. I had 4 eggs fertilized but 2 embryos arrested. I'm just hoping that they would tell me if my other embryos pop off before Friday because I have to start progesterone injections tonight.


----------



## Serenjay

what is happening now?


----------



## maxxiandniko

1 "beautiful blast" transferred this morning. I have no idea what that means ha ha


----------



## Vonn

Just checking in on other threads and saw this report. Congrats and good luck MaxxiandNiko! I hope that blast nestles right in. I'll definitely come back around to find out the (positive) result! :flower:


----------



## 2plus1more

Maaxi, that's awesome! Yay!!!!! And the fact that it's a five day blast is spectacular!!!!! So happy for you and can't wait to hear the good news. Hope you have a chance to rest the next few days.


----------



## Serenjay

Awesome!!! exciting times!!


----------



## Sunshine14

maxxiandniko said:


> 1 "beautiful blast" transferred this morning. I have no idea what that means ha ha

Oh Maxxi have everything crossed for u hun! Good luck babe xx the 5 day blast that they transferred is the embryo (not yet an embryo though a blastocyst) at the stage it would be ready for implantation if it got fertilised and floated out into the womb looking for somewhere to nestle in - the fact they have placed it in ur womb at that stage gives u a really good shot & if they did chromosome testing on it u have a great chance of it being a viable embryo (ie less chance of mc)! Fingers xd for u hun xx my friend that I mentioned to u in a previous post had her 5 day blast transferred exactly like u have & she has her 6 week scan on Monday - she got positive pregnancy test, then pg sypmtoms & then had a bit of spotting of old blood and scan is monday! I am praying for her (& u hun) -- u have a fab chance if it nestles in well so like someone else said plenty of rest & chilling out & positive thoughts & relax -- we are all routing for ur BFP - when can u test hun?

2plus hey girl how u doing? How many weeks are u now hun? Have u had another scan yet sweetie? Hope all is good with u and the baba xx

Seren hope ur ok - sorry to hear u have been sick that must be so awful - hope ur feeling better now & keeping food and water down xx

Charlie thinking of u hope ur ok hun xx

Mgirl how u doing? Let us know how u r hun? xx

Afm - cd6 today have had rotten sinus infection for past 3 weeks so on antibiotics now which coincidentally creates extra CM!! On soy isoflavones this month cd6-10 so will see if taking them later in cycle gives me one stronger egg. I live in hope lol ......

Routing for you Maxxi have everything crossed for u xxx keep us posed sweetie xx


----------



## Serenjay

Thanks Sunshine.. still bringing up most of my meals but managing some bits.. 

I got pregnant most of the time when I was unwell and on antibiotics.. think the body is so busy fighting the germs it forgets to attack sperm ;) FX you get a bfp soon

Cant wait for testing days Max


----------



## maxxiandniko

Thanks to everyone for the positive thoughts. I was more wondering what beautiful equals on a grading scale. 

Sunshine - I go back in for blood work on the 16th. 

And of course I have no sxs except what the progesterone is giving me and I'm all about reading into that ha ha


----------



## fandabby

Hi guys

Just catching up, maxxi sounds great with your transfer, keeping everything crossed for you, hoping to read this is your bfp and to stay for 9 months.

Sunshine, I hear a lot of pregnancies caught when either on anti biotics, run down, cold sores. This could be your cycle too. All things positive. I won't at this stage say hope you feel better soon, let your immune system work on your health so that egg of yours can fertilise and burrow in nicely lol. 

2plus, how u feeling? When's your next scan? Enjoy before you know it you'll be pushing babe out.

Charlie, been thinking about you, hope u r ok and Zoe. Hugs to you.

Seren hope ur sickness is improving and you can keep food and drink in now.

Snow good luck on your journey, great ladies to support you here. 

Rito sending abundance of lovely golden baby dust to all of you.

Will check back for updates.

Take care ladies


----------



## maxxiandniko

Guys I really don't think this cycle has worked. I'm 6dp5dt today. I started testing on 3dp5dt which was stupid but got a faint line. That line has since gotten fainter which means it was the trigger but that same faint line has been hanging around. If it was going to translate into a positive then it would be getting darker. So my guess is it will disappear shortly and I can't handle seeing that I'm no longer going to test. I don't even want to go in Monday because I know what they're going to say when they call. I just feel so sad and rather stupid.


----------



## Serenjay

Oh Max im so sorry xx.. all is not over yet.. just stop testing and see what they say monday :hugs:


----------



## 2plus1more

How many days ago did you trigger? I don't know, seems like a good sign that you still have a faint positive. Maybe the trigger is leaving your system, but HCG will increase in next few days. It's up to you if you want to keep testing, but if it stresses you out, I'd wait until Monday like Serenjay replied. But that's just me. We are all still very hopeful for you!!!

AFM, I'm doing well. I had a follow up scan at 9 weeks. Currently 10.5 weeks. Just saw my midwife today. I have a genetics appointment next Thursday and I'll be doing the cell free DNA test. So hopefully we'll get our results in the next two weeks. It's a stressful process that I'm hoping will pass quickly. 

When do you move Sunshine? Very exciting to buy a new house! 

Thinking about you Charlie.

Fandabby, I hope you and your family are doing well!


----------



## maxxiandniko

2plus1more said:


> How many days ago did you trigger? I don't know, seems like a good sign that you still have a faint positive. Maybe the trigger is leaving your system, but HCG will increase in next few days. It's up to you if you want to keep testing, but if it stresses you out, I'd wait until Monday like Serenjay replied. But that's just me. We are all still very hopeful for you!!!
> 
> AFM, I'm doing well. I had a follow up scan at 9 weeks. Currently 10.5 weeks. Just saw my midwife today. I have a genetics appointment next Thursday and I'll be doing the cell free DNA test. So hopefully we'll get our results in the next two weeks. It's a stressful process that I'm hoping will pass quickly.
> 
> When do you move Sunshine? Very exciting to buy a new house!
> 
> Thinking about you Charlie.
> 
> Fandabby, I hope you and your family are doing well!

I did the trigger 13 days ago.


----------



## maxxiandniko

And I'm sorry to everyone for being so super self-absorbed


----------



## 2plus1more

maxxiandniko said:


> And I'm sorry to everyone for being so super self-absorbed

Of course you are not being self absorbed. I guess it depends on the dosage, but 13 days is a long time for trigger to still be in your body. Fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## Serenjay

aww we dont feel like that.. :hugs: wish a hug could make you feel better x


----------



## Sunshine14

maxxiandniko said:


> And I'm sorry to everyone for being so super self-absorbed

Hey Maxxi completely understandable to be self absorbed in your situation hun - you have been through a lot sweetie and I am praying that the trigger left ur system and like 2plus says the hcg starts to show through if you are testing xx have everything crossed for you sweetheart - ur having bloodwork done on Monday right? Will that show for definite whetehr it worked hun? or is it still very early? Praying and hoping it works out for u babe xx thinking of u xx:hugs::hugs::hugs:

2plus so happy to here you had another good scan babe! - I hope ur genetic testing goes smoothly and then you can relax and enjoy the rest of ur pg hun! Thanks for asking about my house - we are trying to get a mortgage in place at the moment and it is taking forever! Also waiting for the seller to find somewhere else and they seem to be taking forever but the time delay helps us get our finances in order to be ready to move!! 

Seren - how are you feeling sweetie? Hope the sickness has reduced a bit and you're feeling a bit better? How many weeks are you now hun?

Fandabby good to hear from you hun xx can't believe Mistique is 7 months now - time flies I bet she is gorgeous - you should post a pic of her if you ever get a spare 5 minutes!! lol

Snow - hope ur well.

Mgirl - if ur still around hun hope ur okay xx

Charlie - if you happen to be reading this I wanted to give you my sincere condolences. I read on another thread that Zoe passed away end of January and you ended up in intensive care. If you are reading this I am so so sorry hun - what you have been through with Zoe is just so heartbreaking and to almost lose your life as well is just so scary. You are so brave xxxxx I know I can never really understand how you are feeling or what you have beeen through but I hope and pray that as time goes by each day gets a little bit easier for you. I also pray that you get your rainbow baby in your arms and send you tons of babydust for trying again xxxx we are all here for you if you want to come back at any time xxxxxx :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Afm - I think I O'd last night cd12 on the soy - only managed to get one bd in yesterday morning so not sure it is really enough this month! Will try to get another one in tonight. We got a kitten last week so have been busy at home with that - it's super cute! Anyway hugs & kisses to you all.

Maxxi keep us posted if you do test hun? Or to update on Monday - have everything crossed for you hun xxxxxxxxxxx and praying you get your sticky little bean finally xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## maxxiandniko

Sunshine14 said:


> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> And I'm sorry to everyone for being so super self-absorbed
> 
> Hey Maxxi completely understandable to be self absorbed in your situation hun - you have been through a lot sweetie and I am praying that the trigger left ur system and like 2plus says the hcg starts to show through if you are testing xx have everything crossed for you sweetheart - ur having bloodwork done on Monday right? Will that show for definite whetehr it worked hun? or is it still very early? Praying and hoping it works out for u babe xx thinking of u xx:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> 2plus so happy to here you had another good scan babe! - I hope ur genetic testing goes smoothly and then you can relax and enjoy the rest of ur pg hun! Thanks for asking about my house - we are trying to get a mortgage in place at the moment and it is taking forever! Also waiting for the seller to find somewhere else and they seem to be taking forever but the time delay helps us get our finances in order to be ready to move!!
> 
> Seren - how are you feeling sweetie? Hope the sickness has reduced a bit and you're feeling a bit better? How many weeks are you now hun?
> 
> Fandabby good to hear from you hun xx can't believe Mistique is 7 months now - time flies I bet she is gorgeous - you should post a pic of her if you ever get a spare 5 minutes!! lol
> 
> Snow - hope ur well.
> 
> Mgirl - if ur still around hun hope ur okay xx
> 
> Charlie - if you happen to be reading this I wanted to give you my sincere condolences. I read on another thread that Zoe passed away end of January and you ended up in intensive care. If you are reading this I am so so sorry hun - what you have been through with Zoe is just so heartbreaking and to almost lose your life as well is just so scary. You are so brave xxxxx I know I can never really understand how you are feeling or what you have beeen through but I hope and pray that as time goes by each day gets a little bit easier for you. I also pray that you get your rainbow baby in your arms and send you tons of babydust for trying again xxxx we are all here for you if you want to come back at any time xxxxxx :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Afm - I think I O'd last night cd12 on the soy - only managed to get one bd in yesterday morning so not sure it is really enough this month! Will try to get another one in tonight. We got a kitten last week so have been busy at home with that - it's super cute! Anyway hugs & kisses to you all.
> 
> Maxxi keep us posted if you do test hun? Or to update on Monday - have everything crossed for you hun xxxxxxxxxxx and praying you get your sticky little bean finally xxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...


I go in Monday morning for bloodwork. It won't be too early so I'll know. That line is just lingering. Yesterday it seemed slightly darker in the afternoon and I only have one more test so I'm using it up today and that's it. I must have spent $200 on tests. I will update either way on Monday. I have go in at 8:30 but have no idea when they'll get the results.


----------



## maxxiandniko

Charlie I am so sorry.


----------



## Serenjay

Sunshine im 11+1 but baby measured 11+4 on Thursday so measuring almost 12 weeks :) scan was not best quality.... Got a hidden ticker below x

Im still vomiting but in between meals.. managing little snacks..

I only BD once in Jan.. as I didnt want to get pregnant straight after my loss dec 27th... and I got pregnant with this one LOL so only takes 1 time.

I was on Q10 for 4 months and stopped taking it December... they say eggs are 90 day cycle.. so I think this baby is from a better quality Q10 egg :) (lost 7 all early 18 months before)
 



Attached Files:







BABY10+6.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## marathongirl

Hi Ladies! I'm still here. 
Serenjay- congrats!!! Did I read in your ticker that you have 7 early losses? I have 5 so there might sti be hope!
2plus- so happy things are ticking along for you. Fx'd all your tests are perfect!
Maxxi- fx'd for tomorrow!
AFM- cd1 today :(
Oh well onwards and upwards. The good news is that I had a 27 day cycle so getting back to normal after my last loss.


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey Maxxi did you test today hun? is there aline getting darker? Fingers xd and everything else for your blood test tomorrow xxx

Nice to hear from u mgirl - glad ur well xx

Seren sorry to hear ur being sick hope it eases up soon hun xxx


----------



## charlie15

Thanks Sunshine, I haven't really been on BnB much but re appeared recently and you saw my post. All a bit horrible, but I have no regrets with my choices and I have made an amazing recovery so physically all good. I had a c section so not sure what that means about TTC again, if we decided to try again. We will see. 

I haven't read through too much here I'm afraid but I hope that you are all keeping well x


----------



## fandabby

charlie15 said:


> Thanks Sunshine, I haven't really been on BnB much but re appeared recently and you saw my post. All a bit horrible, but I have no regrets with my choices and I have made an amazing recovery so physically all good. I had a c section so not sure what that means about TTC again, if we decided to try again. We will see.
> 
> I haven't read through too much here I'm afraid but I hope that you are all keeping well x

Hey Charlie

I Read Sunshine's earlier post and my heart sank for you. What a traumatic experience which will stay with you. You are strong and amazing to go through what you did, Zoe was lucky to have you.

Glad you are physically better.

Sending you hugs.

What are your plans now? You still wanting to try again? 

Stay strong honey, thinking about you and your family and so sorry for your loss. :flower::flower:


----------



## fandabby

Maxxi good luck tomorrow. Lots of baby dust. Hope you get positive results.


----------



## Serenjay

Yes Marathon 7 early losses.. last one was Dec 27th and fell pregnant with this one straight after... so there is always hope x

Sunshine its horrific. x

So sorry to hear about your baby Charlie xx As for ttc after C section.. I know my daughter had a C section with my Granddaughter and they advised her not to get pregnant for at least a year after so the scar heals properly..


----------



## maxxiandniko

Sunshine14 said:


> Hey Maxxi did you test today hun? is there aline getting darker? Fingers xd and everything else for your blood test tomorrow xxx
> 
> Nice to hear from u mgirl - glad ur well xx
> 
> Seren sorry to hear ur being sick hope it eases up soon hun xxx

I used up all my tests yesterday and on 3rd and 4th morning urine after drinking a bottle of pelligrino and a large decaf coffee and that damn faint line was still there. I refused to test today because I wanted my last memory of my sticks as having faint lines.


----------



## maxxiandniko

All but confirmed that it's a negative. The clinic called but it was actually my dr and she said that she wanted to discuss my results which never happens. She said she'll call back at 4:30. I emailed the nurse and said that I'm guessing my beta was negative and would the dr leave that message on my voicemail if I can't pick up and she said that she can ask her to. So that's it. Don't know what I exactly feel at the moment but I guess it's too much so it's nothing


----------



## Serenjay

Oh I hope the Dr calls with some good news x


----------



## 2plus1more

We've been out of town. Hoping for good news Maaxi. Maybe it's not what you think. 

So sorry to hear about Zoe, Charlie. As Sunshine said, we can't understand what you're going through, but I do hope for peace in the future. My condolences.


----------



## maxxiandniko

Negative beta. So i just ate 5 cookies in a row and may go for the last two. Anyway. The dr said donor eggs is my best shot but no on that. Then I asked if there was any sperm left and she said yes and I asked about an another cycle and she said that my chances aren't great but since I got a blast the strength of my some of my eggs are good and so she'd be open to another try. They're going to check insurance and if insurance says ok I'll try again.


----------



## Serenjay

Oh im sorry... I hope that the insurance will pay for another round... one of the girls in one of the other rooms used a donor... beautiful he is :) but not for everyone. xx


----------



## 2plus1more

Sorry to hear it Maaxi. I agree though. You had that blast and that was very positive news so try to focus on that. There was a girl on the forums that became pregnant with her first through IVF at 43. Have you or would you consider supplements such as DHEA? Some women swear by acupuncture just before and after transfer. I understand if you're not wanting to discuss all this. Take time for yourself.


----------



## fandabby

So sorry Maxxi to read your news. Hoping you can have another round. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Serenjay

I took Q10 for 4 months and ended up with my healthier egg


----------



## maxxiandniko

I was taking ubiquinol which is the purer form of coq10 when I remembered. I don't know about DHEA. I think my dr used to recommend it but no longer. I'd have to ask. I'm just really down now and anxious and I just feel like going to sleep. I just wish it wasn't so hard.


----------



## Serenjay

:hugs:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Looks like insurance will cover another round. They'll confirm today. Do you guys think I'm being stupid?


----------



## Serenjay

Stupid? Hell no!! GO FOR IT!!!!! XXX


----------



## maxxiandniko

Ok so I'm going to go for it. I'm waiting on my period. My last progesterone shot was Sunday and nothing yet. I'll call in with the first day of my next period.


----------



## 2plus1more

Yes, go for it! I would if it was me. Your insurance is amazing!


----------



## fandabby

Go for it!


----------



## charlie15

Hi Fandabby

Yes I would like to try again, but I am petrified of using my own eggs. If someone could guarantee me an early miscarriage with a poor egg, I would go for it in a heartbeat. But what I went through with Zoe took me to hell and back and I am so so scared of that happening again. As much as is it rare, it can and does happen more than once to some very unlucky ladies. But it's early days, I am looking at other options right now. As for when, yes I guess the obstetrician will say 1 year. I am still waiting to see him for a de brief about Zoe's birth, then he will advise me. However I have now had 2 c sections as I had an urgent one with my daughter. The main risk is actually uterine rupture in labour and I have no intentions of going into labour, mainly afte Zoe's birth but Sophia's wasn't a walk in the park either, not in any way as bad though, so no labour for me lol! After 2 c sections they generally like you to have an elective C anyway, so that can eliminate the risk of uterine rupture. I am hoping to get the green light to start maybe August/ September time. We will see.

How are you? How is the beautiful Mystique?

Maxi, sorry the first go didn't work. I too say go for it, you have nothing to loose. Best of luck x


----------



## maxxiandniko

charlie15 said:


> Hi Fandabby
> 
> Yes I would like to try again, but I am petrified of using my own eggs. If someone could guarantee me an early miscarriage with a poor egg, I would go for it in a heartbeat. But what I went through with Zoe took me to hell and back and I am so so scared of that happening again. As much as is it rare, it can and does happen more than once to some very unlucky ladies. But it's early days, I am looking at other options right now. As for when, yes I guess the obstetrician will say 1 year. I am still waiting to see him for a de brief about Zoe's birth, then he will advise me. However I have now had 2 c sections as I had an urgent one with my daughter. The main risk is actually uterine rupture in labour and I have no intentions of going into labour, mainly afte Zoe's birth but Sophia's wasn't a walk in the park either, not in any way as bad though, so no labour for me lol! After 2 c sections they generally like you to have an elective C anyway, so that can eliminate the risk of uterine rupture. I am hoping to get the green light to start maybe August/ September time. We will see.
> 
> How are you? How is the beautiful Mystique?
> 
> Maxi, sorry the first go didn't work. I too say go for it, you have nothing to loose. Best of luck x


I can't imagine what it was like. My friend had a sudden loss at 20 weeks and it took her awhile to recover. It's so hard to know what to do. I wouldn't do donor eggs because I have 2 but if I didn't have any or if I wanted a sibling I would.


----------



## maxxiandniko

2plus1more said:


> Yes, go for it! I would if it was me. Your insurance is amazing!



Yes the insurance is really good except when we fought them to cover the twin's speech therapy.


----------



## maxxiandniko

So I started my period and it's going to be a bad one. Anyway. I guess I'll be able to try again sometime late April


----------



## Sunshine14

Maxxi so so sorry it didn't work out for you hun xxx big hugs xx I think you're making the right decision to go again if it's covered by your insurance - you won't know unless you try hun!! Fingers xd the next one is a super, super sticky bean xxxx April is very soon hun & hopefully with all the extra stimulation this cycle you will produce a ton of extra fabulous eggs next time xx will they put in more than one next time if you have them?

2plus how u doing? U getting a little bump yet hun? Exciting days sweetie - hope ur feeling well xx

Serenjay hope the sickness has eased up hun xx how many weeks are u now?

Charlie hope your ok sweetheart xx

Mgirl how u doing?

Fandabby nice to hear from u xx

Afm - 7dpo not much going on just in 2ww sigh!


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey ladies! Where did you all go? Hope you are all well? Maxxi when are you going to start the process again hun? Seren hope sickness has gone? 2plus how far along are you now? Did you have the tests hun?Charlie hope you're ok sweetie? Mgirl how are you doing? Fandabby hope you're well xxx 

Afm - cd7 today -- came down with acute tonsillittis on Tuesday - very nasty and sooo painful have been really ill with fever and couldn't eat anything & on very strong antibiotics. Starting to feel a bit better today and hoping to be better to get some bding in or this month will be a waste. Only good thing is I've lost about 8lbs so am going to use it is an opportunity to kick start a healthy eating pattern and really watch what I eat and drink going forward - I have about another stone of weight to shift that I put on after child number 3 so would be great if I can get back to that weight!


----------



## maxxiandniko

Sunshine14 said:


> Hey ladies! Where did you all go? Hope you are all well? Maxxi when are you going to start the process again hun? Seren hope sickness has gone? 2plus how far along are you now? Did you have the tests hun?Charlie hope you're ok sweetie? Mgirl how are you doing? Fandabby hope you're well xxx
> 
> Afm - cd7 today -- came down with acute tonsillittis on Tuesday - very nasty and sooo painful have been really ill with fever and couldn't eat anything & on very strong antibiotics. Starting to feel a bit better today and hoping to be better to get some bding in or this month will be a waste. Only good thing is I've lost about 8lbs so am going to use it is an opportunity to kick start a healthy eating pattern and really watch what I eat and drink going forward - I have about another stone of weight to shift that I put on after child number 3 so would be great if I can get back to that weight!


Weight loss is always a nice benefit to getting sick! I don't know when this next cycle will start. I have to wait for my period. I thought I was making progress the other day when I decided to never again buy opks and the next day I ran to the store and bought them. Of course there's always a second line on the cheaper ones but I bought digital as well. And the kicker is when I did the math I was already at cd 15. What a waste. Anyway so it's a waiting game for me. And quite honestly I really feel like I'm being stupid for trying and have been feeling down since the last cycle failed. Anyway. I wish I had your optimism about everything in general. Much nicer to feel that way.


----------



## Sunshine14

Thats the kind of thing I do Maxxi make a big decision not do something and then cave the next day - I think it's human nature hun. Did you get any bding in before you realised it was cd15 hun? I'm so sorry to hear that you have been down since the last cycle failed. Sending you big hugs sweetie :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::flower::flower::flower::flower: It's completely understandable though babe you just spent months and months and months getting to the stage to have the ET (wasn't it a good four/five months sweetie?)and then it didn't work. You have every right to sit on the sofa and watch trashy movies, eat ice cream, wallow for a while and feel very pissed off. I know if it was me that is exactly what I would be doing!! I would be seriously licking my wounds and I would log on here and right down about how bloody unfair it is and get all the emotion out and then when I was sick of my own whinging I would pick myself up dust 
myself off and get on with the next plan I had devised ..... 

I do think the whole ttc thing is about staying positive & using the chances that we do have left hun -- sorry to bang on about my friend - the one i was telling you about previously with the ds child who wanted a healthy baby - her and her dh came up with 10,000 themselves and they ony had one frozen grade a embryo so there chances were quite slim. She had embryo transferred and she is now 12 weeks pg and I am so happy for her cos she said she just wanted to feel like a normal mum - I kept saying to her that she was a normal mum but she just wanted one healthy child bless her and now she is pg its fabulous. The point of me saying this hun is that she did everything in her power to create a fantastic environment for that embryo to go into. Mentally she decided that she would give it her best shot and not delve into despair if it didn't work but pick herself up again and go to next stage/ plan and physically she stopped all drinking, she doesn't smoke, ate healthy, gentle walking / exercising every day to keep the blood flowing, cut caffeine out, acupuncture and then she and I spoke about the few weeks before transfer that she should go for a couple of massages just to make herself feel good. Something in that horrible long list of behaving like a saint bloody well worked for her and her risk of mc is 1% now!. Maxxi hun I don't think you should every say that ttc your baba is stupid or you feel stupid for trying hun. You are chasing your dream hun and that can never be wrong or stupid. :nope: Optimism is just a state of mind babe, that anyone can have! What do they say quote if you can't make it, fake it, until you make it end quote. You need to pick yourself up now hun, dust yourself off and get ready to receive that next little embryo that is looking for a good home!! Get yourself in the most positive state of mind that you can hun, eat the best healthy food that you can eat for the next few weeks, cut out the caffeine and booze if you still drink both (I know I do the caffeine is my downfall I think!) and get some exercise each day - even brisk 20 mins walk and then before transfer do as much of what you can that chills you out and is good for you and then relax and go with the process and open yourself up to it. Imagine yourself with that baba and it will come true sweetie. The power of positive thinking and visualisation has been proven to work and not only in childbirth! It's April hun xx springtime xx time for new beginnings and why shouldn't you get yours hun xx I'm stopping the essay now hun but one final point is that after*everything you have been through and all the stims you will be much more fertile second time around so I say go for it and lets get a bfp from you hun xx

Sorry for such a long waffle babe - just I'm here for you hun if you need cheering up or an annoying lecture! lol seriously though please don't bottle it all up hun and don't feel alone xxxxxxxx :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Sunshine14 said:


> Thats the kind of thing I do Maxxi make a big decision not do something and then cave the next day - I think it's human nature hun. Did you get any bding in before you realised it was cd15 hun? I'm so sorry to hear that you have been down since the last cycle failed. Sending you big hugs sweetie :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::flower::flower::flower::flower: It's completely understandable though babe you just spent months and months and months getting to the stage to have the ET (wasn't it a good four/five months sweetie?)and then it didn't work. You have every right to sit on the sofa and watch trashy movies, eat ice cream, wallow for a while and feel very pissed off. I know if it was me that is exactly what I would be doing!! I would be seriously licking my wounds and I would log on here and right down about how bloody unfair it is and get all the emotion out and then when I was sick of my own whinging I would pick myself up dust
> myself off and get on with the next plan I had devised .....
> 
> I do think the whole ttc thing is about staying positive & using the chances that we do have left hun -- sorry to bang on about my friend - the one i was telling you about previously with the ds child who wanted a healthy baby - her and her dh came up with 10,000 themselves and they ony had one frozen grade a embryo so there chances were quite slim. She had embryo transferred and she is now 12 weeks pg and I am so happy for her cos she said she just wanted to feel like a normal mum - I kept saying to her that she was a normal mum but she just wanted one healthy child bless her and now she is pg its fabulous. The point of me saying this hun is that she did everything in her power to create a fantastic environment for that embryo to go into. Mentally she decided that she would give it her best shot and not delve into despair if it didn't work but pick herself up again and go to next stage/ plan and physically she stopped all drinking, she doesn't smoke, ate healthy, gentle walking / exercising every day to keep the blood flowing, cut caffeine out, acupuncture and then she and I spoke about the few weeks before transfer that she should go for a couple of massages just to make herself feel good. Something in that horrible long list of behaving like a saint bloody well worked for her and her risk of mc is 1% now!. Maxxi hun I don't think you should every say that ttc your baba is stupid or you feel stupid for trying hun. You are chasing your dream hun and that can never be wrong or stupid. :nope: Optimism is just a state of mind babe, that anyone can have! What do they say quote if you can't make it, fake it, until you make it end quote. You need to pick yourself up now hun, dust yourself off and get ready to receive that next little embryo that is looking for a good home!! Get yourself in the most positive state of mind that you can hun, eat the best healthy food that you can eat for the next few weeks, cut out the caffeine and booze if you still drink both (I know I do the caffeine is my downfall I think!) and get some exercise each day - even brisk 20 mins walk and then before transfer do as much of what you can that chills you out and is good for you and then relax and go with the process and open yourself up to it. Imagine yourself with that baba and it will come true sweetie. The power of positive thinking and visualisation has been proven to work and not only in childbirth! It's April hun xx springtime xx time for new beginnings and why shouldn't you get yours hun xx I'm stopping the essay now hun but one final point is that after*everything you have been through and all the stims you will be much more fertile second time around so I say go for it and lets get a bfp from you hun xx
> 
> Sorry for such a long waffle babe - just I'm here for you hun if you need cheering up or an annoying lecture! lol seriously though please don't bottle it all up hun and don't feel alone xxxxxxxx :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Oh trust me you did make me feel better. I logically know that negative thoughts are a waste of time and that I may as well stay as positive as I can. Well Easter is for new beginnings so let's see. I got no BD'ing in at all but interestingly I kept testing and today I got a smiley face on the clear blue advanced. But of course when I ejected the strip the smiley face started to blink so do I believe the peak or the high? I tested again with another pee at some point and the smiley face was blinking. So what to believe? Anyway at least I can kind of guess when my period will show


----------



## charlie15

Sunshine, very lovely words there. You're not been stupid for chasing your dream Maxi, that's what we're all doing here. Even me, I have decided that we will give it another go. Positive thinking, lifestyle change, supplements galore here I come. We have to wait until at least August, but that gives me some time to start doing what needs to be done :)


----------



## maxxiandniko

charlie15 said:


> Sunshine, very lovely words there. You're not been stupid for chasing your dream Maxi, that's what we're all doing here. Even me, I have decided that we will give it another go. Positive thinking, lifestyle change, supplements galore here I come. We have to wait until at least August, but that gives me some time to start doing what needs to be done :)

And Charlie I especially want to say sorry to you because here I am whining about what's going on with me and you've had so much to deal with. I admire your positivity too.


----------



## maxxiandniko

So I don't know what's going on with any of these tests. I actually called the company to ask for their opinion and they doubt the peak smiley face was accurate and they were kind of like why did you even start testing on cycle day 16? They don't know me. I keep getting the high fertility and bd'd the day I thought I got the peak. I don't know if I should bother testing anymore. The company said that I could for a few more days if I really wanted to but that the blinking smiley face wouldn't be accurate if I ovulated already since my estrogen will be up anyway. Any thoughts?


----------



## charlie15

I am at having a bash at positivity and see where it leads me!! Normal I am such a pragmatic realistic!! 

As for your monitor, I am sorry I have no experience with those myself so no idea!


----------



## 2plus1more

I don't have much to add, Maaxi, to what everyone else already mentioned. I'm probably not an overly optimistic person, more middle of the road, but when I make an effort to be positive, I'm a happier person. TTC is such a roller coaster of emotions, but believe that your body can do what it's already done...make a baby! You've done it before and you can do it again.

Sunshine, where are you in your cycle? I haven't been on here much, but it's great to have your enthusiasm. It's just what this board needs. Glad you're feeling better. I also had a yucky virus so hoping Spring brings better health to us all!

Charlie, so glad you'll be able to try in August. That's not long at all! I hope you get your bfp quickly!

AFM, I'm now 14 weeks. Feeling human again now that I'm out of 1st tri. I had the Verifi test done and we received normal results. So happy and relieved. We decided not to find out the sex of the baby. We also told our family and kids and they are very surprised and excited. We've had quite the interesting questions about where babies come from. These kids are a riot...lol.

Hello to Marathon, fandabby, and serenjay. Hope you are all doing well!


----------



## goddess25

Hello, it looks like you all know each other pretty well and an interloper might not be welcome ;)

However I am almost 41 (this month) I have 3 children, 6,4 & 18m and desperately want another baby. This will be our 3rd month TTC. I was convinced I was pregnant from my Jan cycle but I have had 2 weird periods since then and spotting. My cycle is doing something crazy, hopefully not menopause.


----------



## ClaireCath

Hi Ladies...I have not been on in quite some time and I do apologize. Just needed a break from it all after IVF#1 failed. I only did a quick scan to catch up a little, but I see we have had some happy(2plus) and not so happy news... Huge hugs ((Charlie)) I am just on my break at work so can't quite catch up with everything but will pop back in during the week. Short version on me is FET with donor embryos coming very soon. Sorry again ladies for being away, I hope I am welcome to rejoin. Hello Fandab....and the lovely Mystique.


----------



## 2plus1more

Yes, of course you are welcome Goddess! It's a great group of supportive women.

Welcome back ClaireCath. Sorry to hear about your failed cycle. We were wondering about you. Wishing you good luck on your upcoming Fet! Very exciting!


----------



## maxxiandniko

2plus1more said:


> I don't have much to add, Maaxi, to what everyone else already mentioned. I'm probably not an overly optimistic person, more middle of the road, but when I make an effort to be positive, I'm a happier person. TTC is such a roller coaster of emotions, but believe that your body can do what it's already done...make a baby! You've done it before and you can do it again.
> 
> Sunshine, where are you in your cycle? I haven't been on here much, but it's great to have your enthusiasm. It's just what this board needs. Glad you're feeling better. I also had a yucky virus so hoping Spring brings better health to us all!
> 
> Charlie, so glad you'll be able to try in August. That's not long at all! I hope you get your bfp quickly!
> 
> AFM, I'm now 14 weeks. Feeling human again now that I'm out of 1st tri. I had the Verifi test done and we received normal results. So happy and relieved. We decided not to find out the sex of the baby. We also told our family and kids and they are very surprised and excited. We've had quite the interesting questions about where babies come from. These kids are a riot...lol.
> 
> Hello to Marathon, fandabby, and serenjay. Hope you are all doing well!

I can't believe it's 14 weeks already. I'm glad everything is ok. Maybe I should do an IUI next time...


----------



## maxxiandniko

goddess25 said:


> Hello, it looks like you all know each other pretty well and an interloper might not be welcome ;)
> 
> However I am almost 41 (this month) I have 3 children, 6,4 & 18m and desperately want another baby. This will be our 3rd month TTC. I was convinced I was pregnant from my Jan cycle but I have had 2 weird periods since then and spotting. My cycle is doing something crazy, hopefully not menopause.

Don't know what you mean by weird but first you've got to get through the perimenopause (I'll remind myself that I said that when I start freaking out that I'm in menopause which happens regularly). If you mean spotting during a cycle I always think progesterone but honestly you can get your on to do blood work to reassure you that you're not.


----------



## maxxiandniko

ClaireCath said:


> Hi Ladies...I have not been on in quite some time and I do apologize. Just needed a break from it all after IVF#1 failed. I only did a quick scan to catch up a little, but I see we have had some happy(2plus) and not so happy news... Huge hugs ((Charlie)) I am just on my break at work so can't quite catch up with everything but will pop back in during the week. Short version on me is FET with donor embryos coming very soon. Sorry again ladies for being away, I hope I am welcome to rejoin. Hello Fandab....and the lovely Mystique.

That sucks. My ivf failed too. Well at least you know that the donor embryo will work for sure.


----------



## maxxiandniko

I got my answer as far as the opk - I got a solid smiley face yesterday morning. It won't work I'm sure but I did bd on Saturday and last night so at least I got in 2. That was a half negative and half positive statement.


----------



## goddess25

Maxxiandnico In answer to your question.

My cycle in Jan was normal, 2 days lighter bleeding, 1 day heavy, 1 day light then done..followed by 9 days of on and off spotting. That was our first month TTC, showing signs of OV with EWCM. I dont temp or do OPKs. I was convined we had done it. Period was 14 days late (probably due to the spotting) I had nausea, sore breasts which I never have unless preggo. Cycle 2 arrived 15 days late. It wasn't normal 2 days light bleeding then nothing then 1 day heavy then TTC again. This time my period which just ended on Monday arrived 7 days early and so has not followed my normal pattern. Light bleeding with 3 days with alternate dark red very little clots. I have a Dr appointment next Wed to talk to him about it. I do have PCOS which was terrible late teens, early twenties but it improved for a long time. It might be my cycle heading back to what it was.


----------



## maxxiandniko

goddess25 said:


> Maxxiandnico In answer to your question.
> 
> My cycle in Jan was normal, 2 days lighter bleeding, 1 day heavy, 1 day light then done..followed by 9 days of on and off spotting. That was our first month TTC, showing signs of OV with EWCM. I dont temp or do OPKs. I was convined we had done it. Period was 14 days late (probably due to the spotting) I had nausea, sore breasts which I never have unless preggo. Cycle 2 arrived 15 days late. It wasn't normal 2 days light bleeding then nothing then 1 day heavy then TTC again. This time my period which just ended on Monday arrived 7 days early and so has not followed my normal pattern. Light bleeding with 3 days with alternate dark red very little clots. I have a Dr appointment next Wed to talk to him about it. I do have PCOS which was terrible late teens, early twenties but it improved for a long time. It might be my cycle heading back to what it was.

Yeah sounds like tge pcos. At least you can manage that. You'll be pregnant within the year I bet.


----------



## ClaireCath

maxxiandniko said:


> ClaireCath said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies...I have not been on in quite some time and I do apologize. Just needed a break from it all after IVF#1 failed. I only did a quick scan to catch up a little, but I see we have had some happy(2plus) and not so happy news... Huge hugs ((Charlie)) I am just on my break at work so can't quite catch up with everything but will pop back in during the week. Short version on me is FET with donor embryos coming very soon. Sorry again ladies for being away, I hope I am welcome to rejoin. Hello Fandab....and the lovely Mystique.
> 
> That sucks. My ivf failed too. Well at least you know that the donor embryo will work for sure.Click to expand...

Well, Doc says it's an 80% chance of success compared to my sucky 20%, so ya we are a bit more hopeful. Sorry yours was a bust too, it really does suck. I fight the negative feelings and scenes that go through my head and try to replace them with positive scenarios...some days it works better than others. Hang in there.


----------



## ClaireCath

2plus1more said:


> Yes, of course you are welcome Goddess! It's a great group of supportive women.
> 
> Welcome back ClaireCath. Sorry to hear about your failed cycle. We were wondering about you. Wishing you good luck on your upcoming Fet! Very exciting!

Thanks 2plus...and am i reading you got your bfp with IUI? Woohoo! Good for you hun! I will try to get on a bit more and stay in the loop. Had my third scan yesterday and my stupid lining is still a bit thin so i believe FET will be next Mon or Tues( he was originally aiming for Saturday). Just need a few more days of estrogen i guess. :wacko:


----------



## ClaireCath

goddess25 said:


> Hello, it looks like you all know each other pretty well and an interloper might not be welcome ;)
> 
> However I am almost 41 (this month) I have 3 children, 6,4 & 18m and desperately want another baby. This will be our 3rd month TTC. I was convinced I was pregnant from my Jan cycle but I have had 2 weird periods since then and spotting. My cycle is doing something crazy, hopefully not menopause.

Hello Goddess and welcome! I think you are too young for menopause, maybe peri like MaxinNiko said...your body knows how to do it already, unlike mine so I bet you will get a bfp quickly. best of luck!


----------



## charlie15

Lovely to see you back here Clairecath, I am so excited for you! Pump up that lining :) 

Welcome Goddess 25!


----------



## goddess25

Thanks girls. I am heading off to the doctors tomorrow to get my hormones checked out just to see what is going on.


----------



## maxxiandniko

ClaireCath said:


> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClaireCath said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies...I have not been on in quite some time and I do apologize. Just needed a break from it all after IVF#1 failed. I only did a quick scan to catch up a little, but I see we have had some happy(2plus) and not so happy news... Huge hugs ((Charlie)) I am just on my break at work so can't quite catch up with everything but will pop back in during the week. Short version on me is FET with donor embryos coming very soon. Sorry again ladies for being away, I hope I am welcome to rejoin. Hello Fandab....and the lovely Mystique.
> 
> That sucks. My ivf failed too. Well at least you know that the donor embryo will work for sure.Click to expand...
> 
> Well, Doc says it's an 80% chance of success compared to my sucky 20%, so ya we are a bit more hopeful. Sorry yours was a bust too, it really does suck. I fight the negative feelings and scenes that go through my head and try to replace them with positive scenarios...some days it works better than others. Hang in there.Click to expand...


You're sucky 20 percent may still be better than my sucky whatever percent ha ha


----------



## Sunshine14

Hi ladies how are you all? Hope you're looking forward to the weekend x

ClairCath nice to see you back again - good luck with the FET have eveything crossed for you hun - when will it be Monday or Tuesday coming?

Charlie great to hear that you are thinking of ttc again in August - fingers crossed you get your healthy little rainbow baba next time -- goodness knows you deserve it xx

Maxxi when are you going to to try again - was it end of April hun? Fngers xd for this time - hopefully your body was getting warmed up last time and this time it will be all systems go xx

2plus hows the bump hun? Is it starting to show? How many weeks are you now? 

Welcome Goddess I was chatting to you on another thread recently -hope you're well x did your OH agree to ttc again then?

Afm - in 2ww, 9dpo and all tests negative. Have been very distracted though as my sister was over from san fran where she lives and we are trying to get mortgages sorted out for buying the house - all very stressful!

Anyway happy weekend everyone xx


----------



## maxxiandniko

Sunshine14 said:


> Hi ladies how are you all? Hope you're looking forward to the weekend x
> 
> ClairCath nice to see you back again - good luck with the FET have eveything crossed for you hun - when will it be Monday or Tuesday coming?
> 
> Charlie great to hear that you are thinking of ttc again in August - fingers crossed you get your healthy little rainbow baba next time -- goodness knows you deserve it xx
> 
> Maxxi when are you going to to try again - was it end of April hun? Fngers xd for this time - hopefully your body was getting warmed up last time and this time it will be all systems go xx
> 
> 2plus hows the bump hun? Is it starting to show? How many weeks are you now?
> 
> Welcome Goddess I was chatting to you on another thread recently -hope you're well x did your OH agree to ttc again then?
> 
> Afm - in 2ww, 9dpo and all tests negative. Have been very distracted though as my sister was over from san fran where she lives and we are trying to get mortgages sorted out for buying the house - all very stressful!
> 
> Anyway happy weekend everyone xx

I'm 9dpo too! And I'm getting negative tests as well! Anyway I for some reason don't feel out out but anyway I will call in with day 1 of my period and probably do the same protocol which would be to call in with my surge then start lupron (for how long I can't remember) then start stims


----------



## ClaireCath

Sunshine14 said:


> Hi ladies how are you all? Hope you're looking forward to the weekend x
> 
> ClairCath nice to see you back again - good luck with the FET have eveything crossed for you hun - when will it be Monday or Tuesday coming?
> 
> Charlie great to hear that you are thinking of ttc again in August - fingers crossed you get your healthy little rainbow baba next time -- goodness knows you deserve it xx
> 
> Maxxi when are you going to to try again - was it end of April hun? Fngers xd for this time - hopefully your body was getting warmed up last time and this time it will be all systems go xx
> 
> 2plus hows the bump hun? Is it starting to show? How many weeks are you now?
> 
> Welcome Goddess I was chatting to you on another thread recently -hope you're well x did your OH agree to ttc again then?
> 
> Afm - in 2ww, 9dpo and all tests negative. Have been very distracted though as my sister was over from san fran where she lives and we are trying to get mortgages sorted out for buying the house - all very stressful!
> 
> Anyway happy weekend everyone xx

Hey sunshine, distraction is a good thing! Even if it's a bit stressful about the house, it's a different type of stress so...hoping you get your positive soon.  AFM, my lining is still sucking big time sooooo, Doc called me today and options are A. Stop suprefact (nasal spray) He believes it may be oversuppressing my body and stunting my lining growth and check lining agin Wed, OR B. Scrap this cycle completely and start next cycle with No Suprefact. Well, seeing as I have nothing to lose and am already invested in this cycle I'm going with A first. It's FRUSTRATING! But taking it one day at a time. Take care!


----------



## goddess25

Sunshine..he agreed to this cycle currently in the TWW again. I don't think I will be able to talk him into it again next month.


----------



## charlie15

I am still trying to catch up with everything on here as I am hardly ever on this site anymore! 

Goddess, is your OH not keep on ttc again? Is he happy to stop at 3? 

Clairecath, good luck in thickening out that lining. If it's all ok when will you transfer?

Any news Sunshine? How many bugs dpo are you now?
As for me, well I saw my Ob last week and he has given me th all clear to start ttc now. We are not planning on trying next month as due date would literally be the same as when Zoe died. Unless I have unmissable fertile signs like I had when I conceived my daughter (and not my 2 losses) I think we'll leave it to next month. No temping, no OPKs, nothing! Cannot be doing with all of that again!! 

2plus how are you doing? How far gone are you now?


----------



## goddess25

charlie15 my husband wanted to stop after1. He was super happy with having a son and that was it. I didn't want him to be an only child so he did agree to another. He really didn't want a 3rd and I pleaded with him for months before he finally agreed mostly to shut me up. Don't get me wrong he adores our 3rd. This time around he really doesn't want another but I managed to persuade him for 3 months in a row. Not sure I can anymore.


----------



## maxxiandniko

Sunshine where are you at now with testing? I gave up at 10 dpo because I ran out and didn't want to buy anymore. I hate seeing negatives. I could potentially start spotting today.


----------



## charlie15

Wow Godess you must have some very good persuasive skills there! ;) 

If I was younger I would love 4 but with decent ages gaps between them so good for you, hope it works this month. My OH would happily carry on going but I would now just like 1 more, so 2. I actually feel so much more relaxed now about it, as in, if it doesn't happen for us, then that's fine too.


----------



## maxxiandniko

Ok so of course I got my period tonight. I have to call in with CD 1 tomorrow and I think wait for my surge.


----------



## maxxiandniko

charlie15 said:


> Wow Godess you must have some very good persuasive skills there! ;)
> 
> If I was younger I would love 4 but with decent ages gaps between them so good for you, hope it works this month. My OH would happily carry on going but I would now just like 1 more, so 2. I actually feel so much more relaxed now about it, as in, if it doesn't happen for us, then that's fine too.

Good for you as far as your attitude. You definitely deserve to get anything you want. I always knew that I'd want 2 but I think since I had twins I count that as one. I know I'll be ok too if this is it. I just can't let good sperm on ice go to waste ha ha.


----------



## goddess25

So I saw my doctor and had some blood taken.

I am currently CD 26 so AF should be due.

Had bw done last week. HcG was negative, Follicle stimulating hormone was 2.8, prolactin 15, Progesterone was <1 and Estradiol (estrogen was 1150)
Not sure what is going on. I have an appointment with him on May 13 to interpret the results.


----------



## charlie15

goddess25 said:


> So I saw my doctor and had some blood taken.
> 
> I am currently CD 26 so AF should be due.
> 
> Had bw done last week. HcG was negative, Follicle stimulating hormone was 2.8, prolactin 15, Progesterone was <1 and Estradiol (estrogen was 1150)
> Not sure what is going on. I have an appointment with him on May 13 to interpret the results.

What day of your cycle were they taken?


----------



## goddess25

Around CD24


----------



## MommytoLBG

Hi ladies. I was on here for many months a while back, but for a few reasons, I needed to take a break from ttc, which also meant I needed to break away from the forums...I am trying to play catch up on old ones and join a few new ones. Scrolling back a few pages, I see a couple of familiar ladies. So much has happened since I stopped being a regular...I won't comment to all from past posts, but I will try to comment on recent ones. I do want to say to charlie...my heart breaks for you and I can not imagine what you went and are going through...I am happy to see that you have come this far and are looking at ttc again. Hugs to you :hugs:

Do you mind if I join here? I did see that its been a couple of weeks since any one posted. A little about me...I am 38 (will be 39 June 30) which is exactly one year since our d&c following our news that our 4th baby had no hb at our first u/s. And as you can see from my profile we have 3 children and would love to add one more to our family. Many say we are selfish, etc...but in my heart, I would love one more. We do have quite an age difference but...I can't stop thinking about having one last baby...but at the same time, I am terrified for so many reasons.


----------



## ClaireCath

MommytoLBG said:


> Hi ladies. I was on here for many months a while back, but for a few reasons, I needed to take a break from ttc, which also meant I needed to break away from the forums...I am trying to play catch up on old ones and join a few new ones. Scrolling back a few pages, I see a couple of familiar ladies. So much has happened since I stopped being a regular...I won't comment to all from past posts, but I will try to comment on recent ones. I do want to say to charlie...my heart breaks for you and I can not imagine what you went and are going through...I am happy to see that you have come this far and are looking at ttc again. Hugs to you :hugs:
> 
> Do you mind if I join here? I did see that its been a couple of weeks since any one posted. A little about me...I am 38 (will be 39 June 30) which is exactly one year since our d&c following our news that our 4th baby had no hb at our first u/s. And as you can see from my profile we have 3 children and would love to add one more to our family. Many say we are selfish, etc...but in my heart, I would love one more. We do have quite an age difference but...I can't stop thinking about having one last baby...but at the same time, I am terrified for so many reasons.

Hi MommytoLBG, welcome. This thread is a little quieter than in the past but I just wanted to say Hi and good luck in your TTC journey. Don't worry about what people say, I certainly don't!:flower:
AFM, I am in the process of TRYING to get my lining thickened for FET. I've been cancelled twice now. Lining did get up to 7.5 last time but not quiet good enough for my RE, then it went back to 5. I am soooooooo frustrated to say the least. Trying to stay positive, and God knows many women go through worse than what I am going through so working on ending the pity party. 
So, for now, I am off all meds except vaginal estrogen, waitng on AF to show and have a natural cycle, then try again. In the meantime he wants to do an SIS to check if there is scarring from my lap last August. I am very patient but time is NOT on my side(I'm 45 now) and that is my greatest concern.
If any of you have any tips or insight on thin lining issues, please share!
Hope everyone else is well, would love an update on you all if you see this! xo


----------



## charlie15

Hi mommytoLGB and thank you &#55357;&#56842; you are not been selfish at all wanting another! I hope you get your rainbow very soon. This thread has gone very quiet recently, I am not on BnB as often any more but do check in every now and again to see what is happening. But all the ladies here are a wonderful supportive bunch. 

Clarecath, how incredibly frustrating about your lining. I am sorry it is dragging on so much. I do have a friend who had problems with her lining but she has successfully had 2 IVF pregnancies, one a 2 yr old and is now pregnant. I will ask her what she recommendeds, she's a bit of a fertility guru! 

how is everyone else? Is everyone still ttc still or any secret bfps out there? That would be nice. 

We plan to start ttc again this month. I am on a multitude of things to try and improve egg quality!! Crazy really, no idea if any if it helps but hey. I am also having acupuncture. Just hope I have one good egg left and that we can catch it.


----------



## Sunshine14

Hi ladies sorry havent been on here for a while - how are you all doing? 

Charlie hope you're ok xxx fingers crossed for ttc hun praying u get that golden egg next time xxx

2plus how's the bump? Hope all good xxx

Maxxi how are u doing hun? Did u go for it again hun xxx hope ur ok xxx

Mommy welcome to the thread hun I was in touch with u before on some other threads good luck with ur ttc journey xxx

Claircath good to c u back hun xxx have everything xxd u get to do the Fet soon. Not sure if it helps but if it was me I would be trying evening primrose oil and raspberry leaf tea up to O, high dose folic acid to help with implantation, royal jelly (supposed to be good for lining), vitamin e - google them & u should get some info to decide if they will help. Good luck hun xxx

Afm - been crazy with house stuff - put our flat up for sale and spent 3 weeks painting the whole place white, doing garden, New blinds to get it into saleable condition nightmare with ft job and 3 kiddies!! The kiddies were lucky we didn't paint them too lol ..... in the middle of that got infectious gastroenteritis which was particularly nasty but great body cleanse as I couldn't eat anything for 4 days and only drank water! Bit disillusioned with the whole ttc lark as nothing since my ectopic at Xmas - been so busy and just felt like giving up but bought some new opks recently and had a load of ubiquinol (coq10) arrive today so going to take that & if it's meant to be its meant to be!!

Anyways hope urban all well ladies xxxx


----------



## 2plus1more

Hi ladies! Greetings from Iceland my husband and I decided to take a trip together. While not my first choice (it's very cold) we did have a nice time and flying home soon. Baby is doing well. 22 weeks now with a bump. I feel the baby kicking several times a day which is great reassurance. I never was doubtful with my other two kids, but definitely with this one it's been an issue. I always expected something to go wrong so finally excited! Enjoying the pregnancy as I know it will be my last. We will be flying into Toronto soon and stopping at IKEA to buy some things for the upcoming arrival so excited about that.

Welcome Mommy. I also will have widely spaced kids, but understand the desire for another. Good luck on that BFP. How does your husband feel about another? My husband just went along with it so that was good!

Charlie, that's great that you can try so soon! I bet you are very excited. 

ClaireCath, I hope your lining has improved. That's very frustrating. Have you tried acupuncture? I believe it can help with lining. I had no issues while on clomid and I think the acupuncture can help. She also gave me Chinese herbs to help.

Sunshine, moving while working full time and 3 kids is very stressful. You are amazing!!! We plan to move next year hopefully. Are you still moving into the house you found awhile back? Maybe you'll get a surprise BFP? Hope the supplements help. I know they are pricey, but I'm glad I used them. Good luck with both house and baby!


----------



## ClaireCath

Thanks girls, I have been doing acupuncture, if nothing else I find it really relaxes me so great for stress. Baby aspirin I have been on the whole time. Yes to red raspberry and vitamin e. I will also get some coq10 . Trying royal jelly again as well. Doc is suggesting an estrogen priming protocol for next cycle with possible injectables to stimulate my lining. I just want to make it to transfer. Don't want to lose my shot at these lovely donated embryos. They are reserved for me so it's all good. Just the waiting is so frustrating. Ugghhh. Thanks again for the kind words and advice. Hope you are all doing well. &#128522;


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey ladies how are u all doing? 

Clair good luck for embryo transfer do u know when it will go ahead?

Maxxi any news from u hun?

Charlie how useful doing? Hope ur
ok xx

2plus yay for October baby xxx

Afm cd2 today cycle is back to normal now following ectopic at Xmas - was 23/24 days initially but 27/28 days now following b6 supplements and just waiting to get rid of after xxx

Hope ur all well xx


----------



## charlie15

Yes good luck Claire with transfer, I have literally everything crossed for you! 

Yey for back to normal cycles Sunshine!

We started ttc last cycle and well I fell pregnant, briefly, a chemical pregnancy. But that's fine, preferable to what happened last time again and at least I am still getting pregnant, so a plus! Will be having some tests run between a fertility clinic and my obstetrician who looked after me with Zoe. 

Hope everyone else is well, would be lovely to hear from everyone again x


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Hope I can join back in here too.

I'm 42 and am hoping for one last little one. I have two girls, 16 and 14, a LittleMan of almost 3 and am fresh from a 7-week loss in April. I'm hoping that there's still one good egg in there, and that I'll catch it soon.


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey ladies how are you all doing? 
Clair did you do the donor Embryo transfer what stage are you at hun?
Maxi any update from you hun?

Charlie how are you doing hun?
2plus how's the baby cooking?

Welcome invivo how is ur ttc journey going?

Hello to anyone else I missed xxx

Afm been crazy busy with little fellas 5th birthday & viewings for flat sale which we are still trying to sell ....... about 7dpo today & not expecting much this month have been taking b6 so my cycle is a good length now 26ish days but no sign of pg! Oh well ...
Anyway hi to you all xxx hope you're all well xx


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey ladies hope you are all well? This thread has been very quiet recently! 
Just popped on to let you know that I got a bfp! Got it on Sunday and it is much darker today so really hoping it's not another ectopic. I'm hoping to get an early scan if I make it to 6/7 weeks but time will tell what happens .....
Anyway hope ur all well xxx


----------



## 2plus1more

Big Congratulations Sunshine!!!!! You said you were going to start up the CoQ10 again, right? Did you do anything different this month? So excited for you and hope you get that early scan for piece of mind.


----------



## charlie15

Congratulations sunshine! Hope this is your sticky rainbow. 

How are you 2plus? When is your due date?


----------



## Sunshine14

Thanks 2plus yes I took some coq10 this time - I took 300mg a day but only for about 30 days before I got bfp so I don't think it will have affected egg quality that much. I also went back on b6 as my cycle was very short after ectopic and it lengthened LP straight away! The pg test lines are progressing very well - I'm checking them every 48 hours to make sure it's not an ectopic and they are getting progressively darker. Just have to get a scan now to see if there's a little bean there - not holding out much hope as not much point really as all the odds against it! Will be 5 weeks Sunday and will ring next week for a scan for 6+ weeks. Hopefully they will be able to see something by then? ...... How you feeling anyway hun? I'm so delighted you're well on the way to ur little baby xxx you must be 30 weeks by now? Are ur other 2 excited?

Thanks for the kind wishes Charlie xx very early days and I'm not dwelling on being pg as don't want to get hopes up. How are you doing? How are you feeling about the loss of little Zoe? Are you ok? Hope ur ok hun xxx

How is everyone else doing? Maxi any update? Clair did you do the ET? Hope ur all well xx


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey ladies I have to share my fab news!! Went for an early scan today at 7+2 and the consultant said "no ectopic pregnancy, intrauterine pregnancy in the right place and there's a heartbeat". I was so shocked and was so convinced it was another miscarriage that I had to ask bout three times was he sure? Bless him he showed me the screen and the heartbeat and played the heartbeat and gave me a picture. I was just gobsmacked after all these months to actually get a strong heartbeat!!! Baby measures 11mm which I think is about 7+4 weeks and consultant said my chance of miscarriage after everything he saw on scan is 1%. Wow just so happy. I know I'm not safe yet but I feel like I've crossed a massive hurdle!!! : )
How are all you ladies doing? Hope everyone is well??


----------



## 2plus1more

Yay! I can't even imagine how relieved you must feel. When will you tell your kids? What symptoms are you having? Will you find out the sex? I am over the moon for you Sunshine!!!

Thanks for asking Sunshine and Charlie. I'm 31 weeks and actually measuring big at 33 weeks. I'm a petite person and my others were so tiny that I would love to have an average size baby. I'm having an easy pregnancy with no issues other than the usual (trouble sleeping, backache, heartburn). This summer has been so busy and the kids are keeping me active though. The kids are very excited to meet their new sibling!

How is everyone else? Invivo? Clairecath? Charlie? Hope all is well for everyone!


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey 2plus &#128512;&#128588;&#128512; I have to say I was gobsmacked and still am I still can't believe it. I'm just praying to get a hb and good results at the 12 week scan with the screening!! I won't tell the kiddies until we get a healthy result at the 12 week screening. My boobs are massive and exhausted by 10pm but that's my only symptoms - I was convinced it was another missed miscarriage because my boobs stopped being so sore at 6 weeks and I had spotting two weekends in a row but it was old blood and has stopped now. I'm so happy to get to this point but not planning on anything until I have 12 week scan - I know it's possible to get a good hb and then still not make it to 12 weeks so we will see ....

I can't believe you're 31 weeks that has just flown by (although I'm sure each week has dragged for you) - did you find out the sex in the end? I bet you're super excited hun xxx and lovely your kiddies are so excited and great they are a little older and will be able to help out a bit xxx have you got any names planned yet hun?

How is everyone else? Hope you're all ok?


----------



## charlie15

That's wonderful news Sunshine. Hoping bubs continues to grow and is healthy :) everything crossed for you. 

Lovely to hear from you firstplus. Cannot believe you are 31 weeks now!! Not long to go now :) 

I am good thanks. Our 1st month ttc this month after CP. Ended with AF 2 days ago....on wards with next month now!

How are you Clairecath? Hope you are well x


----------



## goddess25

Wonderful news, congratulations.

I TTC for a few months then found out my estrogen was at critically high levels so I was put on the BCP for 3 months, on my 3rd packet and pretty sure its not sorted out. Also found out I have pretty large fibroids so im guessing my chances of conceiving #4 are pretty slim to none.


----------



## 2plus1more

I remember crying at about 6 weeks to my husband Sunshine because my boobs suddenly felt normal. I was convinced it was a miscarriage, but so happy when we saw the heartbeat. You are well on your way to a take home baby!

Good luck Charlie!!! So happy you can start trying again. I hope this is okay, but I was pretty sure that your due date had passed recently (sorry can't remember) and just wanted to say I was thinking about you.

Goddess, good to hear from you. Can you have the fibroids removed?


----------



## 2plus1more

Oh, and no, we don't know the sex. So far we have Luca for a boy and Chelsea for a girl. Nothing set in stone though.


----------



## goddess25

Im waiting to see what can be done with them, they can be removed but not sure how.


----------



## charlie15

Lovely names 2plus. Do you have a feeling what you are having?

Thanks for thinking of me. Zoe's due date was actually last May though. 24th May &#55357;&#56851;


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey ladies hope ur all well xxx

Just to let you know I miscarried yesterday. After my first fab scan I had some discharge and cramping Tuesday evening and a second scan showed baby stopped growing at 8+2. I miscarried last night / this morning.

Hope ur all well xx


----------



## 2plus1more

I'm heartbroken for you Sunshine. Can't even imagine what you're going through after getting your hopes up. I was so sure this was your rainbow baby:-( have you seen your doctor yet? Any idea for a reason after seeing the heartbeat? I'm hoping for peace for you during this difficult time. You're in my thoughts.


----------



## charlie15

I am so so sorry sunshine I really hoped that this was it for you. I had my first mc after seeing hb, very difficult. One reason i don't like early scans.

Lots of hugs xxxx


----------



## Sunshine14

Thanks so much for ur kind words 2plus and Charlie xxx I haven't seen the doctor I know very likely it was chromosomes - the baby died at 8+2 but my hormones were all good. I know I can carry a baby as have done so three times. Part of me feels happy that this is the farthest that I have gotten in my two years of trying and therefore I have hope that I am getting closer to a healthy baby but part of me is horrified by the intense miscarriage I went through last Weds / Thursday and terrified that it is just going to keep happening. I am also wondering am I just too old to get that one healthy egg? What do you think ladies? Am I just too old - I will be 44 in October .....

Hope ur both doing well? 2plus I'm so so happy for u hun - very exciting that u have not long to go now xx are u excited (don't worry about upsetting me I would love to hear how ur doing) x 

Charlie how are things with u? Are u ttc at the moment? How are u getting on hun?


----------



## 2plus1more

Hi ladies. Not sure who checks here anymore or not. I see Sunshine started up a successful thread in the forum. Great amount of support. Very sorry Sunshine to hear about the ultrasound and going through your miscarriage. Yes, I don't update often. TTC is stressful and I try to be mindful. I'm 38 weeks though and hoping baby comes soon. Still working and have developed bad carpel tunnel. Never experienced this before, but the pain and numbness in my hands is horrible. Everything is going well with baby. My midwives are pretty relaxed here and there are no plans to induce (very happy about this). Last Friday the midwife thought baby was about 6.5 lbs. 

I hope everyone is doing well. Any updates?


----------



## Sunshine14

That is fab 2plus! Thanks for the update I can't believe how far along u r hun wow!! Good luck for the birth xxx it's lovely to hear ur update hun thank u for ur sensitivity around those ttc but I personally luv to hear ur updates - it's so nice to hear good news in amongst the doom and gloom of mcs. Are u excited to meet LO? Sorry to hear u have bad carpal tunnel syndrome I hope it goes soon or straight away after u have had the baby xxx keep us updated Re the birth and baby hun xxx xxx good luck xxxxx


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey 2plus how u doing hun? U must be due soon xxx can't wait to hear ur good news hun xxx thinking of u : )


----------



## 2plus1more

Thanks for thinking of me Sunshine. Still pregnant! 40 weeks and 6 days. I have an appointment today, ultrasound, and non stess test. If all looks good (hopefully, since I've had zero complications), they'll let me continue. We've tried almost everything to get baby out and nothing has worked (I don't like the idea of castor oil though). I'm very opposed to medical induction. My husband has a very close friend whose wife died almost two years ago during an induction from a devastating amniotic fluid embolism. It's very rare, but associated with induction and almost always fatal. The US has a high rate of induction, but I'm lucky to be in a great practice that supports natural labor. 

How are you doing Sunshine? I keep up with you in your other thread. Any improvement in the bleeding? Sorry it's gone on for so long.


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey 2plus any news hun? 

I had my birthday yesterday hun and October is a cool month for a birth date - hope everything is good with u and little one xxx


----------



## 2plus1more

Hello all! We had a baby boy on October 10th, 2015 at 21:19. His name is L U C A F I N N. It was a long, traumatic birth, but all worked out in the end. At 41 weeks my waters broke at 5:00. I had regular contractions and went to hospital at 10:00. I was ready to push at 17:00 (no pain meds), but ended up pushing for over 3 hrs. He was a big baby for me at 8lbs, 1oz. I am a petite person. He ended up presenting with shoulder dystocia. With all of these factors I ended up with severe Post Partem Hemorrhaging. I went into shock twice due to blood loss. With uterine compression, meds, and a blood transfusion, I had a good outcome. My husband is an anesthesiologist, so I only understand everything because he knew what was going on. This is not an uncommon obstetric emergency, but at the same time, it was not easy to deal with. My anemia is getting better each day and baby is doing fantastic at the breast. His older siblings are in love with him and no jealously at all. 

I continue to look for updates from everyone. The support in this forum was a huge help to me and I hope you all get your rainbow babies!


----------



## Sunshine14

Congratulations sweetheart xxx so lovely to hear from you and that little Luca arrived safely well done mummy!!! Sounds like his birth was a traumatic event so lots of tlc for you hun xx at least you know what happened and can come to terms with it over time. You must be so relieved he is here safely xxx congratulations and enjoy ur little fella xxxx


----------



## charlie15

2plus1more said:


> Hello all! We had a baby boy on October 10th, 2015 at 21:19. His name is L U C A F I N N. It was a long, traumatic birth, but all worked out in the end. At 41 weeks my waters broke at 5:00. I had regular contractions and went to hospital at 10:00. I was ready to push at 17:00 (no pain meds), but ended up pushing for over 3 hrs. He was a big baby for me at 8lbs, 1oz. I am a petite person. He ended up presenting with shoulder dystocia. With all of these factors I ended up with severe Post Partem Hemorrhaging. I went into shock twice due to blood loss. With uterine compression, meds, and a blood transfusion, I had a good outcome. My husband is an anesthesiologist, so I only understand everything because he knew what was going on. This is not an uncommon obstetric emergency, but at the same time, it was not easy to deal with. My anemia is getting better each day and baby is doing fantastic at the breast. His older siblings are in love with him and no jealously at all.
> 
> I continue to look for updates from everyone. The support in this forum was a huge help to me and I hope you all get your rainbow babies!

Congratulations!!! Lovely to hear your news but so sorry for your horrible birth experience. As you know, I have been there, it really does knock it out if you, so hope you are getting some rest and eating well. Take care x


----------

